#ubuntu-kernel 2006-01-02
<lamont> a500 won't run 32-bit, iirc
<lamont> j5k needs some 64-bit love, but 32 seems pretty stable
<fabbione> BenC: you didn't pull from me for 10.15, did you?
<fabbione> hey BenC 
<fabbione> BenC: you didn't pull from me for 10.15, did you?
* #ubuntu-kernel  [freenode-info]  If you're at a conference, please contact freenode staff to make sure we've made special allowance for many users coming into our network from a single internet address ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp ). Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked, except to network staff, services and participating registered users ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )... Thanks!
<BenC> fabbione: no, I didn't, wanted to get 10.15 out with the amd64 stuff, but it will be there for X.16
<jbailey> Hey kids. =)
<BenC> hey jeff
<zul> heylo
<zul> happy post-boxing day
<jbailey> Happy my-sisters-birthday. =)
<BenC> happy b-day to your sister :)
<jbailey> Fun filled holidays!  A day for EVERYTHING!
<zul> happy hanauka
<jbailey> zul: Has that started yet?
<BenC> happy I-get-my-powerbook-today day
<jbailey> BenC: Oooo!
<jbailey> BenC: Have those things started coming down in price now that Apple's moving away from ppc?
<BenC> would've gotten it sooner, except they spent 2 days trying to get Yellow-Dog running on it, and I told them I was going to reinstall anyway, so just ship it
<BenC> jbailey: dunno, but I got a nice fat discount on it for being some sort of kernel person
<zul> jbailey: yesterday i think
<zul> BenC: hmm...maybe i should try that scam ;)
<BenC> I used to scam a lot of hw when I was about 13
<BenC> called places and said "I work for a magazine and want to review your product"
<BenC> my biggest score was getting the NES the day it went on the shelves, and having priority pre-releases from all the game makers
<BenC> was the envy of all the neighborhood kids
<zul> bastard!
<zul> ls
<zul> doh
<zul> i had legend of zelda and kung fu when i first got mine
<BenC> zelda was awesome
<BenC> I think I wasted more time on that game than any other
<zul> yeah i still play it
<zul> i had excitebike as well making courses was fun
<BenC> yeah, excite bike was another weekend-killer :)
<BenC> mike tysons punchout was another
<zul> metroid
<zul> BenC: i broke my git tree this weekend again i have to figure out why im keep breakinng t
<BenC> mmm...metroid
<zul> the other legends of zelda suck
<BenC> yeah, never liked them much either, the original was simply the best
<jbailey> I should find the ROMs and play it. =)
<jbailey> Perhaps it'll give something for Angie to be addicted to aside from nethack. =)
<zul> jbailey: actually at the malls you can get a controller with all of these roms loaded on well at least in ottawa
<jbailey> *lol*
<jbailey> I don't have a TV is the problem.
<jbailey> So it pretty much needs to run on i386 or ppc linux. =)
<zul> ah well sucks to be you...
<zul> i was playinng super mario bros in the mall on boxing day ;)
<dilinger> jbailey: *tetrinet*
<dilinger> you need to get angie addicted to that
<jbailey> dilinger: She doesn't enjoy competing against other humans.
<dilinger> jbailey: neither do i, normally..
<jbailey> dilinger: *I* however, enjoy a good game of tetrinet.
<dilinger> http://www.retrousb.com/nintendo.html
<dilinger> ^ that is, btw, a requirement for playing nintendo games properly on your computer
<jbailey> AHAHAHAH Sweet!
<dilinger> hm, price went up.  they were $24 when i bought mine
<jbailey> I swear those nintendo ones were the last game controllers that I  understoof.
<dilinger> heh.  i had a jaguar
<dilinger> http://www.retrousb.com/jaguar.html
<jbailey> It actually says nintendo on it...
<dilinger> i dunno what crack atari was smoking when they designed those controllers..
<jbailey> Is this an official product, or are they just refurbing them?
<zul> coleco damn it!
<dilinger> jbailey: "official" how?  they start w/ actual nintendo controllers and USB-ize them
<jbailey> Does nintendo still sell those?
<dilinger> i don't believe so
<jbailey> Right, so they're refurb somehow.
<jbailey> MEans I should buy one before they run out. =)
<BenC> I wish UPS had a GPS tracker on their trucks that linked to the tracking web page
<zul> there is probaly a market for nintendo
<dilinger> they have a whole lot more stuff now
<jbailey> BenC: Dude, that would so be a mistake. =)
<dilinger> they never used to have a powerglove
<jbailey> BenC: CAn you imagine all the hijackings?
<BenC> jbailey: but I want to know the exact minute my damn package gets here! :)
<jbailey> It would be clever if they could SMS you 5 minutes before.
<jbailey> "Now would be a good time to put away the pr0n, wash your hands and put some clothes on.  -- UPS"
<BenC> yeah, that would be nice, or atleast an extra line that said "The truck is withing 3 miles of your home
<dilinger> jbailey: a video camera pointing at your driveway/street would do the trick as well, i'd imagine
<jbailey> dilinger: I want push notification.
<dilinger> heh
<jbailey> Although I guess image rec of a UPS truck might help.
<dilinger> silly programmers and their aversion to polling
<jbailey> "Large brown blob detected.  Either a UPS trunk or SAM heading your way"
<jbailey> dilinger: Not programmer, network engineer. =)
<BenC> maybe next time I'll get the person shipping me something to throw in a GPS transmitter box, so I can track it myself
<BenC> like one of those child-wristwatch trackers
<zul> tie it around the delivery guy's ankle so you can see when he goes to the bathroom and ask yourself why is he doing that he should be deliviring my package
<zul> or that could be too much
<doko> BenC: replied, but I cannot see a SMP string on a x2 CPU either.
<BenC> doko: I don't expect that there will be a string on real SMP machines, just on UP systems
<BenC> SMP == > 1 cpu, or multi-core cpu's
<BenC> either of those will just work without the message
<BenC> doko: if you don't see it on a real UP system, then something is confusing it into thinking there is > 1 cpu, and I'll need to enable the debug stuff to see why
<doko> BenC: no SMP string on a single core CPU
<BenC> doko: can you email me the full dmesg?
<BenC> doko: both dmesg outputs are truncated, and missing the initial part where the CPU's are detected and brough online, which is where the alternative SMP info will show up
<BenC> maybe I should create a proc or sysfs file to show the current state
<fabbione> BenC: ok, ocfs2 mostlikely will break the ABI
<fabbione> they do it very often
<BenC> no problem
<BenC> rest of my day is full
<BenC> laptop just arrived
<fabbione> oh ehheeh
<fabbione> if you can't install breezy, let me know
<fabbione> i have the modified breezy installer/kj
<fabbione> installer/kernel
<BenC> can you put it somewhere for me?
<fabbione> sure
<fabbione> copying to chinstrap now
<fabbione> BenC: 
<fabbione> fabbione@gordian:~$ md5sum ppcnetboot.tar.gz 
<fabbione> 08ba6c5bc0349da65f07a93a36a4de58  ppcnetboot.tar.gz
<fabbione> fabbione@gordian:~$ ls -las ppcnetboot.tar.gz 
<fabbione> 27084 -rw-r--r-- 1 fabbione fabbione 27699200 2005-12-28 16:43 ppcnetboot.tar.gz
<fabbione> fabbione@gordian:~$ 
<fabbione> it will be in my home on chinstrap in about 10 minutes
<fabbione> it has the netboot setup and the modified kernel
<fabbione> basically you netinstall..
<fabbione> before you reboot you install the kernel that's in there
<fabbione> that's a .12 with the new PCI ID's
<fabbione> nothing more
<fabbione> (it's an old .12)
<fabbione> .15 will work out of the box
<fabbione> now.. since our dear sysadmins have  broken archive.u.c it's not possible to complete stage2 in netinstall
<fabbione> and it hasn't been fixed in more than a month
<fabbione> if you want ubuntu-desktop installed 100%
<fabbione> you need to do a bad trick with cdebconf
<fabbione> basically there is a template that contains a string called ubuntu-desktop
<fabbione> something like:  ~tubuntu-base|~tubuntu-desktop
<fabbione> similar.. not the same
<fabbione> you need to change it to:
<fabbione> ~tubuntu-base|~t^ubuntu-desktop$
<fabbione> (basically add ^ and $ to what's there)
<fabbione> BenC: upload done
<fabbione> have fun
<fabbione> i need to go shopping
<BenC> thanks
<fabbione> later
<BenC> later
<fabbione> no problem
<fabbione> also.. i hope you have a USB mouse :)
<fabbione> the touchpad doesn't work yet ;)
<zul> https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/view.php?id=1671
<zul> hey mjg59 
<mjg59> Afternoon
<BenC> zul: lol, what a constructive bug report
<fabbione> BenC: is it working?
<BenC> breezy install didn't detect my cdrom, so I am getting the alternative boot setup
<BenC> I'm going to try a dapper flight2 install first, because I'm interested in whether it works or not
<fabbione> yes i told you
<fabbione> breezy needs a crafted kernel :)
<fabbione> or try to install dapper
<fabbione> that's why there is the extra kernel in my tar
<fabbione> .12 is missin the new PCI ID's for * in that box
<BenC> this computer is nice though
<fabbione> ehhe
<fabbione> i know :)
<BenC> is yours 17"?
<fabbione> yup
<fabbione> finally.. i mean finally my adsl is back to a usable state
<fabbione> 650KB download today was quite hot
<BenC> ah, then you can appreciate the screen on this thing
<fabbione> better than pron
<fabbione> BenC: yes!
<fabbione> i only need to get sound working
<fabbione> but DVD video is hella cool
<BenC> sound and touchpad are my first goals today after install
<fabbione> ask benh and the other guy.. what's his name...
<BenC> touchpad should be working on 2.6.15-rc7 actually
<fabbione> it's not enough to add the ID to the appletouch driver
<BenC> if not, I have a patch for it
<fabbione> ah cool
<BenC> yeah, I've been following the thread in l-k
<fabbione> sound is loaded properly by alsa
<fabbione> but i didn't manage to get anything out
<fabbione> it might be just my settings..
<BenC> I think there's an ID missing for sound
<fabbione> didn't spend more than 2 secs on it
<BenC> I have a bug report about it
<fabbione> remember to install regionset once you have done
<fabbione> the DVD reader is locked
<fabbione> sounds cool
<fabbione> let me know when i can pull and i will test my side :)
<fabbione> btw the change to the thermal_ will make you happy on ppc :)
<fabbione> it makes silence a few tons of entry in dmesg each time the fan speed change ;)
<BenC> hehe, thanks :)
<fabbione> :)
<fabbione>  got fedup with it while building test kernel
<fabbione> and trying to get keyboard backklight working
<fabbione> :)
<fabbione> anyway i need to go and clean the fridge
<fabbione> i hate when my wife starts projects
<fabbione> and leaves them half way
<fabbione> later
<zul> hehe..
<zul> i hate it when my wife sweet talks me into letting her go to the casion
<BenC> you let her go and stay home? :)
<zul> yeah..
<zul> apparently im the responsible one with money this month
<BenC> man, that should be the other way around :)
<BenC> hehe
<BenC> little more than a month till my Atlantic City trip
<zul> it usually is but Im paying the overdraft this month..
<zul> coolio
<BenC> I'll leave the day after I get back from the London Sprint
<zul> london sprint?
<BenC> we have another developer spring at the end of January in London
<BenC> sprint
<BenC> like a mini-summit I guess
<BenC> distro-team only
<zul> ah cool..
<BenC> this will be my first time off the continent :)
<zul> been there done that ;)
<jbailey> BenC: Eh, cool.
<dilinger> neat
<dilinger> i just hung breezy's kernel w/ openswan :/
* makx searches for an old project that tried to reverse engineer fritz card usb/serial..
<zul> isnt it openswan the freeswan replacement?
<dilinger> yes
<dilinger> i mean, there's a few replacement
<dilinger> s
<dilinger> strongswan, openswan..
<dilinger> openswan is the most active, it would appear
<zul> freeswan was all about politics i find from what i remember
<makx> teledat.sourceforge.net seems quite dead
<jbailey> dilinger: Ken Bancroft from Ottawa had told me that the freeswan devs mostly moved to openswan.
<dilinger> --- [kenb]  (i=ken@moe.vpsn.net) : Ken Bantoft
<dilinger> that guy?
<jbailey> Hmm.  I thought it was bancraft.
* jbailey checks
<dilinger> he was helping me earlier in #openswan
<jbailey> Right, Bantoft.
<jbailey> He's in Ottaw.
<jbailey> +a
<zul> god i love wirless
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-01-03
<BenC> fabbione: ping
<cjb> BenC: Evenin'.  17" Powerbook, huh?
<BenC> yeah
<BenC> fabbione: I have working sound on my pb
<BenC> now I have working trackpad
<triceratops> Is there a known problem with /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist in linux-image2.6.15-8-k7? Here the evbug module is always loaded but it is blacklisted.
<triceratops> Aany hint how I stop evbug loading at bootup with linux-image2.6.15-8-k7?
<crimsun> does -9- not work for you?
<triceratops> crimsun: I had -9 before and thought it was because of using -9...
<triceratops> crimsun: :-)
<triceratops> crimsun: I've removed evbug via rmmod an did a depmod -a and update-modules
<triceratops> crimsun: What is a bit anoying for me is that evbug don't show up in /var/log/boot
<triceratops> crimsun: It would be helpfull for me to have a starting point what causes evbug to load
<crimsun> did you place it in /etc/modules?
<crimsun> cat /proc/cmdline
<triceratops> crimsun: /etc/modules, no. 
<triceratops> crimsum: cat /proc/cmdline ->> 'root=/dev/hda3 ro splash quiet'
<triceratops> crimsun: It is not a big problem itm, but I better don't forget to rmmod evbug. logcheck send me an 250MB mail some days agoo... ;-/
<triceratops> crimsun: It's more a sportive challenge to learn why and how evbug is loaded. I will try it on a fresh installed dapper machine over the3  weekend. In the moment it's a breezy machine, updated to dapper
<crimsun> it's not in /etc/mkinitramfs/modules, is it?
<crimsun> I also have a Breezy->Dapper system, and evbug isn't loaded.
<triceratops> crimsun: /etc/mkinitramfs/module is empty here
<triceratops> crimsun: The problem first occured after I installed network-manager. Thougt it's time to give it another try...
<triceratops> crimsun: dmesg has a lot of 'evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type:$foo' lines and 'evbug.c: Disconnected device: isa0060/serio0/input0' + 'evbug.c: Disconnected device: isa0060/serio1/input0'
<zul> morning
<fabbione> hey BenC !
<fabbione> BenC: push your tree! i want sound and touchpad :P
<zul> how is the laptop BenC 
<fabbione> hey zul
<zul> hey fabbione how is it going?
<fabbione> zul: not too bad actually
<fabbione> i got mythtv in a decent setup
<zul> good to hear...good christmas?
<fabbione> nah
<fabbione> boring as hell
<zul> oh...i have wirelesss at home now..
<fabbione> we were at my mother in law's
<zul> ouch..
<fabbione> and no internet
<zul> BenC: that rt2500usb works
<zul> hehe
<fabbione> i have wireless too, but i don't use it much
<jbailey> BenC: Here's another person yelling random things at you!
<zul> i use it all the time now...nfs works great with it as well
<fabbione> *cough*
<fabbione> zul: what kind of wireless did you get?
<zul> well it does
<fabbione> i am on 11Mb and nfs sucks
<zul> dlink *mumble* *mumble*..
<zul> works for me at least
<fabbione> one of the station is about 3 feet from the base station
<zul> wirless g i think
<fabbione> with a fake wall in the middle
<fabbione> it can't get more than 6Mbit
<zul> works fine at home
<fabbione> yeah g should be okish
<fabbione> but i have cisco everywhere and it's pissing me off
<fabbione> only good thing is that i can run VLANs
<fabbione> so i can associate some machines to crappy net
<fabbione> and others to real internet
<fabbione> with public ips
<zul> i dont do anything fancy so it works for me
<BenC> whew
<BenC> fabbione: sound was a one-time thing, I can't get it working again, but I think it's because of alsa's PMacToonie.conf
<BenC> trackpad and function-keys are working great though
<fabbione> BenC: oh cool.. that would be a good start
<fabbione> did you also get the keyboard to "turn on" if it's dark in the room?
<BenC> fabbione: did you notice the screen corruption when switching between X and console?
<BenC> fabbione: not yet, that's my next goal after sound
<fabbione> BenC: are you using EXA acceleration?
<BenC> so far I've done this:
<BenC> - Fix for radeon drm corruption (suspend and console switching)
<BenC> no, how do you enable that?
<fabbione> Section "Device"
<fabbione>         Identifier      "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 M10/M11 (RV350 NP) 0"
<fabbione>         Driver          "ati"
<fabbione>         BusID           "PCI:0:16:0"
<fabbione>         Screen          0
<fabbione> #       Option          "RenderAccel"           "false"
<fabbione>         Option          "AccelMethod"           "EXA"
<fabbione> #       Option          "UseFBDev"              "true"
<fabbione> EndSection
<fabbione> but as daniels says.. EXA is unstable
<BenC> - USB HID powerbook function key patch
<fabbione> it seems to works here
<BenC> - Trackpad patch
<fabbione> not bad
<fabbione> the EXA accell will workaround the XAA <-> cairo drawing problem
<fabbione> so X will actually refresh properly
<BenC> cool, I was wondering about the background artifacts
<BenC> let me restart X
<zul> *cough* hotplug patches..
<BenC> much better
<BenC> zul: bah, powerbook takes precedence, especially when I'm still on canonical leave :)
<zul> hehe..
<BenC> fabbione: we need that enabled by default for radeon it seems, because these artifacts show up on my G5 when booting the livecd, and on my G4 before I hacked around it somehow by accident
<BenC> s/radeon/ati*/
<fabbione> BenC: it's a bug in the FB code of xserver
<fabbione> i have a patch to test from daniels
<fabbione> but didn't get around it yet
<fabbione> but it is a very well known problem
<BenC> it's funny, terrasoft was trying to get yellow-dog running on this system before sending it to me
<fabbione> eeheheh
<BenC> I told them to forget it and ship it
<mjg59> People still use yellowdog?
<fabbione> mjg59: apparently...
<BenC> they send you a USB mouse with it because they know that the trackpad is broken under Linux :)
<fabbione> ahahhaha
<BenC> mjg59: my pb had ydl on it, 2.6.15-rc5 in fact
<fabbione> i bought mine with the laptop, because i generally don't like toucpads
<BenC> touchpads only useful to me on the couch, or on a plane
<fabbione> BenC: so i can pull from kernel.org
<BenC> fabbione: haven't pushed yet
<fabbione> BenC: exactly.. i tend to use them as less as possible
<BenC> I haven't even commited this stuff into my tree, just hacking on a live build
<fabbione> because they tend to get broken very fast
<fabbione> ah ok
<BenC> I _need_ sound
<fabbione> ehhehe
<BenC> it sucks that it worked once
<fabbione> can't you remember how did you get it working?
<BenC> guy on l-k reported the same thing, worked once, and then oopses everytime after
<BenC> I fixed the oopses, but no sound is back
<fabbione> humpf
<BenC> I need to find a set of headphones
<BenC> I think it's just that it is going to the wrong output
<fabbione> i could test that easily
<BenC> you should be able to test it with your system
<BenC> no patches
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> did you play with any config file?
<BenC> from what I've heard, with the stock driver, things work with headset, but not speakers
<fabbione> ok i can test that easily tomorrow
<fabbione> i have been playing all day with the mythtv setup and i am not really in the mood for more testing today
<fabbione> lirc is a royal pain 
<fabbione> we should consider at least including the kernel drivers 
<BenC> sweet, there was a bug in PMacToonie.conf, fixed in their CVS...I fixed it wrong
<BenC> brb
<zul> bah
<BenC> now I'm confused
<BenC> sound is working again, but not because of my changes :/
<dilinger> check the cable? ;p
<BenC> it's built-in on the laptop :P
<dilinger> hehe
<BenC> fabbione: pushed my changes
<fabbione> BenC: cool
<BenC> fabbione: sound is going to take a bit
<fabbione> no problem
<BenC> it seems it needs a mix of two different chip types, I have to use one to set the mixer settings, but the other chip type operates the actual pcm
<BenC> fortunately I still have macosx on here, so I can rumage through that driver and see what's up
<fabbione> ah
<BenC> nice having my home/end/pgup/pgdown keys back though
<BenC> brightness keys work too
<BenC> definitely need to hack to glowing keys
<BenC> once I get them working, I can probably use pbbuttonsd to do the auto fade/bright for the backlight and keys
<BenC> bbl
<BenC> mjg59: ping
<mjg59> BenC: Hi
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-01-04
<BenC> mjg59: hey, can you tell me the steps you took to get your bcm43xx working?
<BenC> I have firmware, but it doesn't seem to be doing much
<mjg59> BenC: Brought it up, set the rate, set the essid, did iwlist scan a couple of times and then dhcliented it
<BenC> what's the value for the rate, and does 54g work?
<mjg59> Last I tried (a while back) only 11b worked
<mjg59> iwconfig foo rate 11M seemed to work
<BenC> ok
<BenC> wep isn't working I suspect
<BenC> iwlist eth2 scanning
<BenC> that showed my two AP's though
<BenC> so that's promising
<BenC> (this is with an airport extreme)
<mjg59> Yeah, no wep yet
<mjg59> Unless you use the devscape stack
<BenC> that sucks, I hate having this airo card in here when I have built-in 54g
<BenC> and I can't disable wep since I have my AP's on high power with a 5 foot gain antenna
<BenC> last thing I need is some hillbilly hijacking my b/w
<zul> heylo
<cjb> Evenin'.
<CataEnry> hi all
<dilinger> mjg59: hey, question for you.  is there a way to reduce fan speed via acpi?  i want to quiet a machine down a bit.
<mjg59> dilinger: Have you got a /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/foo/trip_points ?
<mjg59> If so, and if it contains trip points that describe active cooling, then yes
<dilinger> thermal_zone is empty
<dilinger> keep in mind i did a breezy server install
<dilinger> so i may not have the proper packages in place
<dilinger> i just installed laptop-mode and powernowd, and that reduced cpu frequency
<mjg59> No, if you don't have anything there then you're pretty much screwed
<dilinger> :/
<fs> mjg59: my laptop has the trip_points on 3 different thermal zones, how can I regulate the fan with this =)
<fs> but /proc/acpi/fan/ is empty
<mjg59> fs: Do the trip points contain active stuff, or just passive?
<fs> just passive
<mjg59> You can't, then :)
<dilinger> hm
<dilinger> dilinger@throat:~$ apt-cache search linux-image-2.6.15
<dilinger> linux-image-2.6.15-7-amd64-k8-smp - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.15 on AMD K8 SMP.
* dilinger scratches his head
<mjg59> BenC: Latest version of the sdhci driver seems to roughly work
<BenC> sdhci?
<BenC> btw, I couldn't get devicescape+bcm working
<BenC> according the the HOWTO, if it doesn't work, I need to drink more beer and keep trying
<BenC> didn't feel like getting drunk and frustrated at the same time though
<mjg59> Hmm. I haven't tried the dscape stuff at all.
<mjg59> sdhci is a standard for SD card readers
<mjg59> A lot of the flash readers in laptops implement it
<dilinger> i see 2.6.15-9 on packages.u.c, but for some reason apt doesn't see it
<mjg59> dilinger: -10 is uploaded, but has to get through NEW
<dilinger> ah, ok
<mjg59> -9 may already have been migrated out of the packages file
<fs> what is this amd64-alternative-smp thing? 
<BenC> mjg59: I have airport2 working with wep now (softmac, not devicescape)
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-01-05
<zul> heylog
<BenC> hey zul
<zul> whats up?
<BenC> checking things off my list of "things to get working on my powerbook"
<zul> cool..how is it?
<BenC> airport extreme is now working
<BenC> even if it's only at 11Mb, it's still working, and with wep
<zul> neat..
<zul> im just watching jackass
<BenC> wish they still did those shows
<zul> i bought the boxed set today...they are having jackass 2 next year
<BenC> surely not with johnny knoxville...he's too hollywood now :)
<zul> i think so
<zul> you have to go back to your roots
<zul> oh goody the cup test
<BenC> if it has stevo, bam and johnny I'd definitely be watching it
<zul> oh yes..
<zul> BenC: you know the bugs that have been responded to in about 2 weeks do you want me to close them?
<BenC> nah, waiting till dapper gets to release candidates before closing all the no-reponse reports
<zul> ok cool
<ricky_Sal> hi guys , I have a problem trying to add modules to the kernel , when I type make menuconfig it says that the gcc-version.sh scritps cant find gcc 3.4 .. I have gcc 4.0 and the scritp complains ...  
<ricky_Sal> also I have no connection to the internet under linux , because I have to recompile the kernel to add usb funcionalities to make my adsl conexant amigo works under linux
<ricky_Sal> please guys , help me with this stuff ... Do I have to download a previous gcc version to make it works ?
<zul> yes
<ricky_Sal> Is the only way ?
<zul> yep you need gcc-3.4 if you want to compile modules under breezy
<ricky_Sal> thanks man
<ricky_Sal> would it be any problem if I have two versions in the same machine ?
<zul> it shouldnt since i believe its hardcoded in the makefile
<ricky_Sal> ok , I will try 
<ricky_Sal> fedora has the same nasty problem
<ricky_Sal> do I need other libraries to make it works the old gcc version ?
<zul> if you do apt-get install gcc-3.4 it should install all the dependeincies you need...later
<mjg59> BenC: Rock
<mjg59> BenC: Can you pull the working code? :)
<ricky_Sal> that
<ricky_Sal> thats the problem I have no conection to the internet under linux ...
<zul> ricky_Sal: you should be able to get more support in #ubuntu
<cjb> That is a problem.  However, you need to compile with the same compiler that built your kernel.
<cjb> So, um, is anyone working on any interesting bugs?  I am bored out of my mind and seek distraction.
<ricky_Sal> thanks guys
<zul> im working on grub stuff
<BenC> mjg59: pushed to main git
<BenC> mjg59: I'm going to see if some other firmware (like some common version) will work with my airport, and if it does, I want to see if adam can add it to lrm
<mjg59> BenC: The firmware should be pretty generic, but we have no redistribution rights at all
<mjg59> Somebody really needs to contact Broadcom about that
<mjg59> (Or, alternatively, we can fail to alert them to the situation, ship it and hope they don't notice or care enough)
<crimsun> that's probably not going to be the case (the latter) due to Ubuntu's popularity
<BenC> how did we get perm to distribute the other bcm firmware we have?
<BenC> mjg59: FYI, I can get the driver up to 24Mb, but at 36Mb, it stops working
<BenC> crimsun: yeah, if we ship with out-of-the-box support for bcm43xx, people will notice
<BenC> cool, belkin F5D7010 windows driver firmware works on my airport2
<CataEnry> hi all
<CataEnry> hi all
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-01-06
<CataEnry> hi all
<CataEnry> hi all
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-01-07
<BenC> ah sweet stability
<BenC> I think the last bcm43xx update fixed my dropped packets that were causing me to reconnect so often
<mjg59> Rock
<fabbione> morning guys
<fabbione> BenC: please pull from my archive when you have time. RedHat Cluster Suite update.
<fabbione> BenC: i would like to get it in for the next upload
<fabbione> since it has some nice bug fixes
<BenC> sure thing
<BenC> is it going to break ABI?
<fabbione> i don't think so
<fabbione> you forgot to add the ABI file for amd64-server
<fabbione> and that's the one i was building
<fabbione> so diff complained there were no files to diff
<fabbione> BenC: this kernel is rocking.. 
<fabbione> on all the test arches/machines i only have one regressions that i need to reverify with the latest build
<jbailey> BenC: You working today?
<fabbione> jbailey: that's the kind of question that will never get a proper answer :)
<fabbione> jbailey: considering Ben git commits all the way trough xmas and new year :)
<jbailey> fabbione: Right.  Sort of why I'm not asking him if he's hacking or not. =)
<fabbione> hehehe
<jbailey> fabbione: Working is a someone related state, but not the same. =)
<fabbione> BenC: ah one important thing.. i am going to take my webcam in London, we need to get it working :))))
<fabbione> i have the code from some external crap
<fabbione> but it's not exactly working.. anymore.. used to in .12
<fabbione> and the code is a fork of the $cantrememberwhatdriver that we do have
<fabbione> so perhaps we could do some magic on it
<jbailey> BenC: Whenever you are back, I wasn't able to find someone over the break who can talk about the asm-ppc/asm-ppc64 integration.
<jbailey> BenC: If you can help me find someone that would be lovely.  It's a very simple problem to fix, but will probably break all sorts of things.
<zul> gday
<jbailey> fabbione: FWIW, with the -10 kernel I haven't seen a crash in a couple of days.
<jbailey> fabbione: But usually it crashes shortly after I say that.
<fabbione> jbailey: ask benh? ;)
<jbailey> fabbione: He wasn't in #ppc64 much over the break.
<fabbione> jbailey: #kernel
* jbailey shudders.
<jbailey> I'll get beaten for talking about using those headers. =)
<fabbione> jbailey: ask in /msg ;)
<zul> he'll get slaughtered then
<fabbione> nah
<fabbione> not from benh
<jbailey> I'll /notify on him here for now
<zul> brb...new grub
<zul> oops...wrong machine
<fabbione> BenC: i think i need a newer firmware
<fabbione> BenC: i do the iwconfig dance
<fabbione> ifconfig eth1 up
<fabbione> and it switches again to 54M
<fabbione> but if i do again iwconfig rate it works just fine
<BenC> weird
<BenC> so it's working?
<BenC> jbailey: ok, just let me know what you need done
<fabbione> BenC: more or less yes
<fabbione> one thing to avoid
<BenC> fabbione: can you send me specs on the webcam?
<BenC> lsusb out and such
<fabbione> ifdown foo if your rate is 54Mbit
<jbailey> BenC: asm-powerpc/signal.h relies on BITS_PER_LONG, which is only defined if __kernel__.
<fabbione> BenC: i can send you the code that was working on .12
<fabbione> BenC: and all the other infos
<fabbione> i don't have a URL to the specs
<jbailey> BenC: asm-s390 just seems to pick an arbitrary value for public consumption in their signal.h
<BenC> 32 is a good value for ppc I think
<BenC> since if it isn't __kernel__, then it's userspace and probably 32-bit
<BenC> fabbione: ok, just lsusb output and vendor/model if you can
<fabbione> BenC: yup
<jbailey> BenC: Debian has a true 64bit ppc64 port.
<jbailey> So that doesn't seem actually true. =(
<BenC> I wonder if I get mol running on my wife's G5 if she will even notice that I installed ubuntu on it
<jbailey> BenC: I think it's just leaving buffer space in structs for things, though.  In which case the 64 bit one should be fine.
<jbailey> BenC: mol?
<BenC> jbailey: then probably a quick macro test for __powerpc64__ since the compiler should define that
<BenC> mac-on-linux
<jbailey> Oh!  I didn't know that existed.
<BenC> shit, mol is the bomb
<jbailey> So far the only mac thing I want is a game that I don't remember what it's called that ran on m68k., =)
<BenC> it's not an emulator
<BenC> it's a virtual machine (native mostly)
<jbailey> Ah, cool.
<BenC> runs OSX 10.4 easily
<BenC> runs in a framebuffer window, and is almost native speed (no graphics accel, but that's ok)
<BenC> #ifndef __KERNEL__
<BenC> #ifdef __powerpc64__
<BenC> #define BITS_PER_LONG 64
<BenC> #else
<BenC> #define BITS_PER_LONG 32
<BenC> #endif
<BenC> #endif
<BenC> make that first line "#if defined(__KERNEL__) && !defined(BITS_PER_LONG)
<BenC> damnit
<BenC> #if !defined(__KERNEL__) && !defined(BITS_PER_LONG)
<BenC> yeah, that will work
<BenC> gcc -m32 doesn't define __powerpc64__
<BenC> but gcc -m64 does
<BenC> jbailey: would you be able to add that to your build, or do I need to put it in the actual headers?
<jbailey> BenC: It should be in the actual headers, otherwise anything that uses signal.h will break.
<BenC> ok, adding it now for 10.16
<jbailey> Thanks.
<zul> BenC: new crack for you
<zul> vi brb
<zul> heylo
<fabbione> BenC: 
<fabbione> -Toolchain package versions: libc6-dev_2.3.5-1ubuntu12 dpkg-dev_1.13.10ubuntu4 linux-kernel-headers_2.6.11.2-0ubuntu13 gcc-4.0_4.0.1-4ubuntu9 g++-4.0_4.0.1-
<fabbione> 4ubuntu9 binutils_2.16.1-2ubuntu5 libstdc++6-4.0-dev_4.0.1-4ubuntu9 libstdc++6_4.0.1-4ubuntu9
<fabbione> +Toolchain package versions: libc6-dev_2.3.5-1ubuntu12 dpkg-dev_1.13.10ubuntu4 linux-kernel-headers_2.6.11.2-0ubuntu13 gcc-4.0_4.0.1-4ubuntu9 g++-4.0_4.0.1-
<fabbione> 4ubuntu9 binutils_2.16.1-2ubuntu6 libstdc++6-4.0-dev_4.0.1-4ubuntu9 libstdc++6_4.0.1-4ubuntu9
<fabbione> spot the difference...
<BenC> binutils?
<fabbione> and now:
<fabbione>  Checking correctness of source dependencies...
<fabbione> -Toolchain package versions: libc6-dev_2.3.5-1ubuntu11 dpkg-dev_1.13.10ubuntu4 linux-kernel-headers_2.6.11.2-0ubuntu12 gcc-4.0_4.0.1-4ubuntu9 g++-4.0_4.0.1-
<fabbione> 4ubuntu9 binutils_2.16.1-2ubuntu4 libstdc++6-4.0-dev_4.0.1-4ubuntu9 libstdc++6_4.0.1-4ubuntu9
<fabbione> +Toolchain package versions: libc6-dev_2.3.5-1ubuntu12 dpkg-dev_1.13.10ubuntu4 linux-kernel-headers_2.6.11.2-0ubuntu13 gcc-4.0_4.0.1-4ubuntu9 g++-4.0_4.0.1-
<fabbione> 4ubuntu9 binutils_2.16.1-2ubuntu5 libstdc++6-4.0-dev_4.0.1-4ubuntu9 libstdc++6_4.0.1-4ubuntu9
<fabbione> i am digging into 20771
<zul> i love battling with grub
<BenC> so you think it's a binutils issue?
<fabbione> the only thing changed between 9.23 and 10.24 is binutils
<fabbione> now
<fabbione> binutils changes are trivial
<fabbione> only packaging stuff
<fabbione> the second diff is the toolchain info on which binutils has been built
<fabbione> you might notice clearly that there is more that did change
<BenC> is binutils built self contained like gcc (IOW, it gets compiled twice, the second time by itself)?
<fabbione> i have no idea
<fabbione> that's doko/elmo question
<BenC> maybe binutils compiled itself wrong the second time :)
<fabbione> it's a possibility that we can't exclude
<fabbione> ubuntu4 was hppa/sparc specific change
<fabbione> assuming it was done correctly (and i think so
<BenC> -5 was built with -4, and -6 with -5, so it could be that -5 was broken
<fabbione> ubuntu3 is the first hit with some i386/x64_64 changes
<fabbione> it's a possibility
<fabbione> i don't have enough experience to understand binutils
<fabbione> but there are no differences in the test suite
<fabbione> at least that i can see with diff -y 
<fabbione> diff -u
<doko> BenC: no, it's the normal build, and then the multiarch build
<fabbione> BenC: it's the only thing i will have to check when elmo is back
<fabbione> get old binutils and try to rebuild the kernel
<fabbione> and see what happens
<AcidPils> rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr^x^x^x^rxx9~
<AcidPils> upss
<BenC> damn this sucks, mol wont run on G5(64-bit), and development on it seems pretty dead for over a year now
<BenC> will a G5 run 32-bit kernel?
<fabbione> BenC: yes, but it's not very stable and upstream doesn't support it anymore
<fabbione> that's why we had the changes between hoary and breezy with power3/power4 into powerpc64-smp
<BenC> that reminds me, I want to make yaboot choose the correct kernel based on 64-bit/32-bit
<zul> 2
<zul> oops
<BenC> amazing how much yaboot code is like silo
<fabbione> BenC: ahhaha did they copy it?
<mjg59> BenC: I've got the SD driver running fairly stable now (though still stupidly slow), so I'll probably submit that to you soon
<BenC> fabbione: yeah, yaboot was based on silo
<BenC> mjg59: ok, thanks
<fabbione> ehhehe
<mjg59> Anyone intimitely familiar with x86 around?
<jbailey> mjg59: I cuddled my new laptop about 6 years ago.  About 15 years ago I remember cuddling my first 486.
<jbailey> mjg59: It's a long and sordid history.  I don't know if she's told me all her secrets or not, though.
<jbailey> Is suspend to ram on a desktop supposed to work?  For fun I suspended my wife's machine and it doesn't resume.
<fabbione> my suspend too
<fabbione> it dies on resume :)
<jbailey> Ah, okay.
<jbailey> Just thinking how nice it would be to have instant-on for my desktop machines. =)
<mjg59> It's "supposed" to work
<mjg59> But will tend to fail for much the same reasons as on laptops
<jbailey> mjg59: Ah, cool.
<jbailey> mjg59: Do the tweaks you do to acpi for laptops generally make things better all around, or are they often specific deviant modes for specific models?
<mjg59> They generally make things better all around
<mjg59> But it would be nice to know how it fails on desktops
<jbailey> Is there a way I can get more information out of the box other than "solid red light, doesn't take the monitor out of green mode"?
<jbailey> s/red/harddrive/
<mjg59> Heh
<mjg59> Serial console?
<jbailey> 'k. I'll try that next time.
<jbailey> See if I get anything off of it at all.
* jbailey afk's to watch a show.
<mjg59> You might need to hack wakeup.S to reprogram the serial port
<BenC> anyone with a G3?
<BenC> I need to see "cat /proc/device-tree/compatible"
<cjb> Yeah, hang on.
<jbailey> mjg59: But otherwise does it already send status messages there?
<mjg59> jbailey: No, you need console=ttyS0,9600n1 (or something)
<jbailey> Oh right, so it's just the usual kernel messages.
<jbailey> Is there any other special debugging worth turning on?
<mjg59> CONFIG_PM_DEBUG, possibly
<jbailey> 'k
<jbailey> I think Angie's away next weekend, so her machine will be free to break then.
<cjb> BenC: Mine contains "PowerBook2,1^@MacRISC^@Power Macintosh^@".
<BenC> cjb: cool, thanks
<cjb> Ack.
* cjb hears that two friends who've been together for years and years broke up over Christmas.  :/
<zul> heh...my wife and i at were at each others throats..
* cjb weighs up holiday stress vs. presents.
<zul> presents are better than strees no doubt
<cjb> I mean, whether having presents makes up for the holiday stress and makes Christmas worthwhile rather than annoying.  :)
<zul> heh..brb...new grub
<zul> bleah..
<zul> oh goody the muppet show is on
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-01-08
<cjb> Bored now.
<fabbione> morning guy
<BenC> yeah, 2.6.15 is final
<fabbione> cool
<infinity> Lies.
<infinity> I won't believe it until the mirrors are updated. :)
<CataEnry> hi all
<dilinger> ooh, neat
<dilinger> after rebooting into breezy's latest 2.6.12, my keyboard no longer functions :)
<zul> heylo
<dilinger> hm.  where can i find 2.6.12 10.24?  i don't see it in archive.u.c's pool directory
<BenC> it should be
<BenC> linux-image-2.6.12-10-{386,686,...}
<dilinger> right, i see 10.25, but no 10.24
<dilinger> (and i see 10.23, which is ABINAME -9)
<BenC> 10.23 must have been a mistake :)
<BenC> no idea what happened to 10.24, unless it's because it was security
<dilinger> oh well, i'll just use 10.23
<dilinger> blah, still broken.  must not be the kernel
<BenC> zul: need to watch when you are removing some of those printk's
<BenC> zul: when you removed the one from asus_acpi, you left a dangling if() statement right above it
<BenC> I re-added the printk and just made it KERN_DEBUG, so it shouldn't be so obvious
<zul> ok cool...thanks
<ogra> hi, do we have any kernel that supports via8251 controllers ?
<zul> it should
<ogra> which one ?
<zul> is this an amd64 board?
<ogra> i just got this shiny new 1u server onmy desk and neither the controller nor the NIC are detected ...
<ogra> nope, P4
<BenC> is it n64t P4?
<BenC> EM64T that is
<ogra> might be, the amd64 disk doesnt boot, so i'm unsure
<ogra> i just found a hint to disable acpi, i'll try that
<BenC> ok
<BenC> if the amd64 disk doesn't work, it's probably not EM64T
<ogra> it doesnt look like :)
<ogra> its a p4 HT cpu
<ogra> oh, wow, there are linx drivers on the shipped asus CD 
* ogra cries ... 
<ogra> they only ship drivers for 2.4 kernels ... as well as a patch :(
<zul> patch for 2.6?
<BenC> ogra: if you send the patches, I can try to integrate them, but it's doubtful
<ogra> i just need the server to work until err, tomorrow :(
<ogra> the patch seems only for 2.4
<ogra> BenC, have a look http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/via_raid_linux_v100_20040412.zip
<BenC> zul: PCI_DEVICE_ID_AL_MY7101 is not defined anywhere
<BenC> I need value for it
<zul> frig...
<zul>   alim7101_pmu = pci_find_device(PCI_VENDOR_ID_AL, PCI_DEVICE_ID_AL_M7101,NULL);
<zul> typo..
<BenC> zul: did you see what I said about PCI_DEVICE_ID_AL_MY7101?
<fabbione> zul frig...
<fabbione> zul   alim7101_pmu = pci_find_device(PCI_VENDOR_ID_AL, PCI_DEVICE_ID_AL_M7101,NULL);
<fabbione> zul typo..
<BenC> ah, ok
<BenC> zul: you're at three typos so far, let's hope that's the last one :)
<CataEnry> bye all
<zul> BenC: my bad..
<BenC> zul: no problem, I fix enough of my own aswell...a build every once in awhile would help though :)
<zul> yeah i usually do that i was just too sick this weekend
<BenC> ogra: oh, crappy, it's a binary driver with a kernel mod wrapper
<ogra> yup
<BenC> pretty much the same as nvidia
<mjg59> Is it real RAID?
<ogra> http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Hardware/sata.html says it should be supported by sata_via 
<mjg59> Or is it something that should be handled by dmraid?
<ogra> nope
<ogra> not at all
<ogra> i dont even want the raid
<ogra> i'd love to just have access to the HDs nothing more, no nifty controller features required
<BenC> is sata_via getting loaded?
<ogra> nope
<BenC> can you modprobe it and see if it does anything?
<ogra> i get the "select a driver" dialog in the installer
<ogra> it doesnt ... 
<ogra> only says it loads libata
<BenC> anything in dmesg?
<ogra> nope
<BenC> lspci -vn
<ogra> only the libata msg
<BenC> let me see the pci dev/vendor for it
<BenC> there's a way to push new id's in through sysfs so we can try that if you want
<ogra> 1160:3349
<ogra> intresting is, that without acpi=off not even the via rhineII is detected ...
<BenC> is the ven/dev or subsystem?
<ogra> both
<ogra> they are equal
<mjg59> ogra: That's not a known vendor...
<mjg59> Oh, hang on, it is
<mjg59> But it's Microsoft
<mjg59> ogra: This board sounds very broken
<ogra> asus
<mjg59> Nngh. Not Microsoft.
<mjg59> 1160 is "Megasoft Inc"
<ogra> p5v800-mx
<ogra> can carry 32 and 64 bit cpus apparently
<mjg59> 3349 is a VIA SATA device, but it should be 1106, not 1160
<BenC> is it really 1160?
<mjg59> Are you sure it's 1160?
<ogra> all my devices are 1106, yup
<ogra> 1106
<mjg59> So not 1160:3349
<BenC> hehe
<mjg59> Right
<ogra> nope
<ogra> 1106 :)
<mjg59> Ah.
<mjg59> sata_via lists 3149 and 3249, but not 3349
<ogra> odd
<mjg59> ogra: Can you echo 1106:3349 >/sys/bus/pci/drivers/sata_via/new_id ?
<ogra> sure
* BenC waits for ogra's new box to melt
<ogra> woah
<ogra> a bunch of errors in dmesg now
<cjb> kernel BUG at user/chair.c:32767?  :)
<mjg59> Heh
<mjg59> ogra: Ah - it's actually an AHCI controller
<ogra> yup
<mjg59> I remember this from LKML now
<mjg59> via_sata is the wrong driver
<mjg59> In an ideal world, ahci would just drive it
<ogra> is there a working one ?
<ogra> ah
<mjg59> VIA submitted a patch to ahci which adds loads of bodges
<ogra> which wont be included ever i guess
<mjg59> http://lkml.org/lkml/2005/12/11/204
<ogra> phew
<ogra> that means i have to compile my own kernel again .... odd odd
<ogra> mjg59, thanks ... i think i have no other choice ...
<ppd> hi. Is it possible to port back the eject fix from the latest dapper kernel to 2.6.14 or stable breezy kernel?
<fabbione> ppd: you will have to do it yourself.
<fabbione> the fix won't make breezy
<ppd> fabbione: and it's not possible to run a 2.6.15 on breezy?
<fabbione> nope, you need new udev and other userland tools
<ppd> fabbione: annoying... could you give me a hint where to look after the changes or a patch?
<fabbione> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelGitGuide
<fabbione> get the kernel from git
<fabbione> search for the patch
<ppd> git's not in the breezy repos :-/
<cjb> It isn't?  I thought it was 'git-core'.
<ppd> in dapper, yes
<cjb> Oh, okay.
<ppd> does anybody know what got fixed in detail? If it's a complete rewrite of something with lot's of dependencies I'll give up right now ;-)
<ppd> or could anybody please mail me the patch? otherwise I'll have to backport git-core first :-(
<fabbione> ppd: you can use git-core from dapper
<ppd> fabbione: doesn't it have dependencies higher than my breezy system?
(ppd/#ubuntu-kernel) and I want to provide a fixed breezy compatible kernel to the wiki
<ppd> I have already implented the graphical wrapper around pumount in breezy :-)
<fabbione> beg you pardon?
<fabbione> what does "fixed breezy compatible kernel to the wiki" mean?
<ppd> fabbione: write a howto for people wanting to solve this issue but not wanting to upgrade
<fabbione> ppd: that's a really bad idea..
<ppd> why?
<fabbione> in the first place people that builds their own kernel won't get security if not doing that on a regular base
<fabbione> building custom kernel is not something you make user do for fun
<fabbione> it's not a mortal issue
<fabbione> there is much worst out there that needs love
<ppd> no it isn't. But somebody might like it and I'll put a big fat warning into it for sure
<fabbione> i still don't like it
<fabbione> we have seen way too many users coming to us crying after following wrong procedures on the wiki
<ppd> okay. I won't put a howto in the wiki
<BenC> ppd: work around is to either do "sudo eject -s", or backport the eject package from dapper which doesn't need sudo for "eject -s"
<ppd> BenC: backporting the dapper eject package would be enough?? no need to recompile the kernel?
<BenC> it wont work automatically (from the GUI), but yes, it will allow you to eject without root
<ppd> hm
<BenC> mjg59: ping
<mjg59> BenC: Hi
<mjg59> Bloody good timing, I'm just back from the pub
<BenC> mjg59: hey, you've apparently done some uploads for wacom-tools, so by ubuntu-law, that means you own it :)
<BenC> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/wacom-tools/+bug/4773
<BenC> a user is claiming that it needs to be 0.7.0 or better to work with breezy/dapper
<mjg59> Haha
<mjg59> What's the version in Debian?
<BenC> debian, and so us, only have 0.6.6...have you done anything with wacon recently?
<mjg59> Oh, right
<mjg59> wacom is a bit of a nightmare
<mjg59> The kernel, X and userspace have to be kept in sync
<mjg59> Now that we have modular X, this is MUCH LESS PAIN
<BenC> I want to do the update, but I don't have anyway of testing it
<mjg59> I can test the X side, but not the kernel side
<mjg59> (Serial devices and tablet PCs are handled by X, USB ones by the kernel)
<BenC> the main thing is that wacom-tools needs to be tested
<BenC> supposedly X and kernel are already newest
<mjg59> X isn't the newest
<BenC> or newer than wacom-tools
<mjg59> The upstream X stuff lags behind
<BenC> I'm going to assign it to you, but don't think that I expect you to do anything with it...I just need to put it somewhere :)
<BenC> just trying to go through the bugs in malone
<mjg59> Fair enough
<mjg59> I'll get to it at some point, I expect
<BenC> would be very appreciated
<ppd> BenC: I changed the lines in 2.6.14. Now I get this error: http://pastebin.com/489308
<BenC> you forgot to copy those two functions aswell :)
<BenC> they are in the same file
<ppd> thank you. next round :)
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-01-01
<TheMuso> c
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-01-02
<crimsun> err, am I supposed to be getting error spew when attempting to checkout ubuntu-edgy-updates.git?
<crimsun> (checking out ubuntu-2.6.git completes successfully)
<crimsun> hmm, I guess so, since checking out ubuntu-edgy completes successfully, too. Probably the "shouldn't see" privilege. :)
<qt> test
<qt>  Hi all. How do I tell what kind of phy device my onboard 3Com 3C910 chip is attached to?
<zul> morning
<ChrisBradley> does anyone here work with the module assistant?
<BenC> kylem: ping
<kylem> yo dude
<BenC> how's things?
<kylem> good good
<kylem> finally feeling a bit better
<kylem> trying to take care of some administriva atm.
<BenC> good deal
<BenC> when you get back to kernel stuff, feel free to upload your -proposed stuff if you want
<tepsipakki> does that include the tg3 backport for dapper, among other things?-)
<kylem> okie doke
<kylem> tepsipakki, yeppers
<tepsipakki> kylem: sweet :)
<zul> oh xensource how much i despise you sometimes
<Mithrandir> BenC: any plans on fixing the resume/switch_console stuff that mjg59 asked you about a month ago?
<BenC> Mithrandir: Yeah, working on it now
<Mithrandir> great, thanks.
<BenC> kylem: Am I remembering right that you had a patch for feisty for bug #36885?
<BenC> https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/36885
<BenC> shit, wrong bug
<BenC> https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/33950
<BenC> that one
<kylem> yeppers.
<BenC> kylem: Is it in your git, or is there a patch?
<kylem> i think it's in git.
<kylem> i'm not quite sure what do to with it, since you said that people were expecting different things.
<BenC> it's an oddball bug, but I think we're stuck keeping things the same as dapper/edgy
<kylem> k.
<kylem> http://people.ubuntu.com/~kyle/hdaps_invert_no_smapi_feisty.diff
<BenC> would be nice if the axis was configurable at runtime instead of this stupid table of hope-it-works-for-everyone crap
<BenC> kylem: thanks
<kylem> hmm, could fairly easily make it a sysfs attribute if you want
<BenC> it's not possible to have more than one of these devices in a system is it?
<kylem> i would doubt it.
<kylem> unless the driver eventually becomes some kind of generic thing.
<BenC> yeah, sysfs changeable axi configuration would be nice then
<kylem> should be fairly easy.
<BenC> basically add separate x/y axis inversion and make then both module_param's
<BenC> kylem: I'm willing to drop the dmi table if we can configure it
<kylem> hrm.
<BenC> well, drop the dmi table changes we have in dapper/edgy in favor of this
<BenC> leave what's there
<BenC> Mithrandir: ping
<Mithrandir> hi BenC 
<BenC> Mithrandir: Hey, can you let me know if ata_piix still doesn't work for you on 2.6.20-3?
<BenC> re: bug #64433
<Mithrandir> BenC: oh, I probably never had the problem, but it was marked as fixed by the kernel upload and it was a targetted bug, so I closed it (it shows up in my listings, which gets annoying)
<BenC> It's re-targetted to 2.6.20 for some reason, probably because I removed the patch
<BenC> Mithrandir: Sorry, I misread it as you having the same issue
<BenC> I'll close it, I'm pretty sure ata_piix is the right driver, and works now
<Mithrandir> it was added to 2.6.19 by Christian Kellner
<mjg59> BenC: If both ata_piix and ahci can drive the chip (which they almost certainly can), ahci is preferable
<BenC> mjg59: Just wondering why 0x268{1,2} are in ahci and 0x2680 is specifically in ata_piix
<BenC> just seems like someone made a conscious decision
<BenC> or maybe it's just been overlooked
<mjg59> It's quite possible that > 0x2680 no longer have piix-compatibility
<mjg59> But that doesn't explain why it isn't in ahci
<mjg59> It's an utter mess. 
<mjg59> We probably ought to be keying off the device class - that ought to be different for ahci devices
<BenC> mjg59: ping, bug #75305
<BenC> does it work with 2.6.20-3?
<mjg59> BenC: Haven't had a chance to try
<BenC> Mithrandir: pm/console fix is in git now
<Mithrandir> BenC: great, thanks.
<BenC> Mithrandir: When's the latest I can upload a new kernel to not much with Herd 2 for you?
<BenC> s/much/muck/
<Mithrandir> BenC: preferably before next week.
<BenC> can do
<gnomefreak> BenC: are you around for a minute. i have a bad initramfs-tools bug and can use advice if you have any
<BenC> is it the ide-generic bug?
<gnomefreak> kernel no boot
<BenC> probably
<gnomefreak> i get a mdadm error 
<BenC> add ide0=noprobe ide1=noprobe to command line
<gnomefreak> its only 2.6.20
<BenC> see if that fixes it
<gnomefreak> add that to boot options?
<BenC> initramfs-tools wont update any initrd's except the newest one when updated
<BenC> yeah
<gnomefreak> ok gonna try this
<gnomefreak> BenC: doesnt fix it it still wont boot 
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-01-03
<Keybuk> well, today's kernel is not full of grace
<tepsipakki> Keybuk: I have a udev-related (?) problem with multiple dvb-tuner cards changing the order on reboots. Is there something that could be done with udev rules, or should it be handled elsewhere?
<Keybuk> tepsipakki: the order should not matter
<Keybuk> it is normal for multiple anything to change order between reboots
<Keybuk> from hard drives, to network cards, to sound cards, etc.
<tepsipakki> well, basically yes
<Keybuk> use software that doesn't rely on the kernel names, but instead uses HAL to identify cards by unique information
<tepsipakki> both mythtv and vdr are affected :)
<Keybuk> I'm sure they will welcome patches
<tepsipakki> well, vdr works, but plugins don't necessarily (mplayer comes in mind, which tries to use the tv-out on the full-feature card)
<tepsipakki> does HAL have some cmdline tools that could be used in wrappers?
<tepsipakki> anyway, the official answer is: "work around it"?-)
* rikai ponders over whether or not his cpu soft-locking when his network card is under heavy load is a kernel problem or not....
<zul> morning
* kylem ventures forth into the canadian wasteland in search of a fax machine.
* kylem will brb.
<zul> ups store...oh wait you arent in kanata :)
<kylem> there, that's one big thing off ye olde todo list.
<zul> hey kyle
<kylem> yo.
<zul> how is it going?
<kylem> not too bad, trying to finally beat the last of this damned flu and cold.
<btse> Anybody working for Canonical here?
<pmjdebruijn> btse, why?
<Keybuk> MODALIAS=i82365
<Keybuk> BenC: ^ HOLY CHRISTING FUCK!
<Keybuk> so I guess the question becomes
<Keybuk> "what comes first, the platform device or the module/driver that manges it?"
<BenC> Keybuk: chicken-and-egg?
<Keybuk> BenC: well, normally a device exists because it's in the system
<Keybuk> so the kernel creates it under the bus that manages the device
<Keybuk> and a module gets loaded, so that interfaces, etc. exist
<Keybuk> for platform, this is trickier
<Keybuk> I would still guess that the platform bus should create devices for any hardware
<BenC> platform devices seem like black magic from my understanding
<Keybuk> so it doesn't make sense for the device to get removed
<BenC> I'm not even sure how the driver gets loaded the first time
<BenC> isapnpmap doesn't even show it, but the driver has a MODULE_DEV_TABLE:pnp
<Keybuk> dunno
<Keybuk> I can't boot .20, so can't see
<Keybuk> it's definitely utterly bogus that MODALIAS contains a module name!
<Keybuk> it should contain a description of the device
<Keybuk> e.g. platform:i82365
<Keybuk> and the module should export that as an alias
<Keybuk> but that still doesn't explain why these platform devices are being removed, and then coming back
<BenC> basically the driver does platform_device_alloc(); platform_device_add(), isa_probe() = -ENODEV; platform_device_remove(); module exit with ENODEV
<btse> pmjdebruijn: just wondering, what are the exact terms?
<pmjdebruijn> btse, exact terms of what?
<btse> pmjdebruijn: the employment. are you employed by Canonical?
<pmjdebruijn> btse, no...
<pmjdebruijn> btse, anyway you should probably contact an official Canonical representative, not just someone on irc
<BenC> btse: What did you need to know?
<btse> pmjdebruijn: ah, ok, yes I know,
<btse> well, is it full-time?
<BenC> for most ppl, yes
<btse> so I suppose you're getting payed also?
<BenC> working for someone usually implies they pay you :)
<zul> heh hey BenC 
<BenC> hey zul
<zul> how is it going?
<BenC> slow this morning
<btse> BenC:  usually... :-)  looking at their employment page doesn't say much about the conditions though
<btse> and they respons slowly
<BenC> what position are you interested in?
<zul> btse: i hear its a sweat shop ;)
<btse> zul: yeah, me too
<BenC> zul: I don't sweat, I prespire
<kylem> pfft, it's a sweet shop. all the candy i can possible want.
<zul> heh
<btse> BenC: well, I was just lookign around
<zul> mmm...candy..
<pmjdebruijn> zul, that's usually somewhere, where they have illegal immegrants working for next to no cash :p
<btse> it could be fun to explore your hobby, getting payed for it, work for an international employer without having to relocate
<btse> but I suppose this is the wrong forum
<BenC> btse: there's lots of travel, and (not complaining, but) full-time usually == more than 40 hours for most of us
<Keybuk> BenC: well, that's the bogus bit I think
<Keybuk> it shouldn't be adding devices until it knows they exist
<btse> travel is fun, flying is great
<zul> flying sometimes sucks
<btse> waiting yes, flying no
<BenC> Keybuk: I'm not sure why there the platform_device_add occurs before the probe...but that also happened in edgy
<kylem> flying is great once you get the hang of what not to do.
<kylem> like, don't stop flapping your arms.
<kylem> even if you get tired.
<BenC> lol
<btse> hehe, yeah
<btse> so BenC what's your position?
<BenC> kernel dev
<btse> how did you come by it?
<BenC> friend
<btse> ah, and exactly what do you do? write drivers or mainly apply vanilla patches to the ubuntu kernel?
<BenC> bugs, patches, feature development
<BenC> are you interested in the kernel dev position?
<zul> or major deity
<btse> perhaps..
<btse> sorry for interrogating you by the way :-)
<zul> hah smoke on that xen-image-2.6.19-1.1-generic_2.6.19-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<_MMA_> BenC: Could you take a look at the spec real quick. Im still trying to more help. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaProductionKernel
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-01-04
* lamont wonders who knows USB serial well...  and wanders off for an hour to ponder that
<lifeless> lamont: define well
<lifeless> lamont: I've done some usb serial stuff
<lamont> I have a driver for some crap 3rd party hardware.  when I hook it up, it says: No more free serial devices
<lamont> driver was for 2.6.11, running 2.6.17, and yes, I had to hit it with a couple rocks to get it to compile
<lifeless> hmm
<lifeless> memory creaking
* lamont unpots the other adapter... it works.
<lifeless> so, thats trying find a serial dev id for the device
<lifeless> but I can't remember why I last saw it, or what the right approach to fix it is. I would look at the changelog for usbserial.c from .11 to .17 though
<lifeless> bet you theres a new api you need to call to allocate
<lamont> yeah - something to do in a while.
* lamont runs to town for a bit
<pwnguin> is there a newer kernel than whats currently in the repos available for testing?
<pwnguin> launchpad says the toshiba acpi problem is fixed but the update to the kernel i grabbed today disagrees
<BenC> 3.4 is probably the latest to grab, but 4.5 is making it's way through the buildd's and archive process
<fabbione> BenC: still around?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-kernel.log
<BenC> fabbione: Around now
<fabbione> hey BenC 
<fabbione> BenC: we will be roomie in Osloland
<fabbione> i saw the flights.. you will land 30 minutes before me and we will leave almost together
<fabbione> if you feel like waiting for me at the a/p we can go together from/to hotel
<BenC> cool
<BenC> fabbione: Definitely, I'll wait by British Air baggage exit (smoking outside)
<fabbione> BenC: ok i think the exit is one
<fabbione> Oslo is a small airport
<Mithrandir> there's just one exit, yeah.
<BenC> ok, makes it easy then :)
<fabbione> yeah
<Mithrandir> BenC: hmm, previous -lowlatency kernel went to main, should the new one go to main too or is it still universe?
<BenC> universe
<Mithrandir> ok; that's the only exception, right?
<BenC> right
<Mithrandir> coolie, I'll process it now, then
<BenC> thanks
<Keybuk> BenC: are there any ALSA driver updates for snd-hda-intel available?
<BenC> Not that I'm aware of
<Keybuk> my microphone port doesn't work :-/
<BenC> is that a regression?
<Keybuk> only just bought this one :p
<Keybuk> it's a regression in that the mic jack of my old laptop works <g>
<Keybuk> does that count/
<BenC> lol
<Keybuk> interwobble says that it's something to do with the driver not handling the jack sense correctly, and that it needs to decide whether the input is mic or line
<Keybuk> allegedly the development driver fixes it, but I haven't tested that yet
<kylem> which hda chipset is it?
<Keybuk> 82801G (ICH7 Family)
<Keybuk> 8086:27d8
* kylem wonders if kernel.org git could be any more broken if they tried.
<zul> maybe
<Keybuk> BenC: I'm going to mull whether bind should call ->match() while I'm shopping
<Keybuk> there's a certain elegance to being able to drop the driver/device tables as an important piece of the puzzle
<Keybuk> and it'd let us easily ship updated tables for new ids
<Keybuk> (without relying on the subsystem having new_id)
<Keybuk> otoh, it's prone to letting people crash their system
<BenC> Maybe a "force:" prefix to the bind data could signify "do what I say, damnit"
<Keybuk> yeah
<BenC> That way we could make it an expert option in the UI
<Keybuk> and udev could always use it?
<Keybuk> force: is probably easier to implement than a force_bind attr
<BenC> well udev would be handling the rules that the UI creates
<BenC> so maybe not always
<Keybuk> true
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-01-05
<rikai> Hooray for sky2 causing cpu softlocks. :)
<zul> hey
<fabbione> BenC: ping?
<BenC> fabione: yo
<fabbione> BenC: hey dude.. it looks like .20-3-* did drop the obppath patches from davem and me?
<fabbione> fabbione@vultus5:/sys$ find . -name "*obp*"
<fabbione> fabbione@vultus5:/sys$ 
<BenC> I didn't drop any patches
<BenC> they got pulled in git, I didn't revert anything
<fabbione> WTF
<fabbione> and git pull is slow to death as usual
<fabbione> this is so fucking annoying
<BenC> where did I pull that from?
<fabbione> davem
<fabbione> he did push it directly to hera
<fabbione> or master
<fabbione> can't remember
<fabbione> i am still pulling git
<fabbione> it will take a while as usual
<BenC> sparc-2.6.21?
<fabbione> yes
<BenC> looks like they were never in my tree, but I just pulled it
<fabbione> but...
<fabbione> but...
* fabbione sighs
<fabbione> remote: aborting due to possible repository corruption on the remote side.
<fabbione> fatal: early EOF
<fabbione> fatal: unpack-objects died with error code 128
<fabbione> Fetch failure: git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/bcollins/ubuntu-2.6.git
<fabbione> screw git
<fabbione> BenC: can you upload a kernel with these 2 patches pleasE?
<fabbione> i really need to finish silo-installer changes ASAP
<fabbione> it would be ok for me if i can have the debs builded by monday morning
<fabbione> so i can just upload a d-i to catch up the new kernel
* fabbione goes to the thinking room
<fabbione> BenC: it's strange tho.. the whole_disk attr is there
<fabbione> and it was coming from sparc-2.6.21 too
<fabbione> so it seems only one is missing
<fabbione> BenC: i double checked.. the one for the whole_disk is already in. we are missing only the one for the obppath in sysfs
<Keybuk> why doesn't the linux-meta version match the kernel ABI version?
<Mithrandir> is there a reason why it should, really?
<Keybuk> sanity? :p
<fabbione> -ENOSUCHTHINGHERE
<zul> hiho
<kylem> morning
<zul> how is it going kylem 
<kylem> slow
<kylem> didn't sleep well, having a hard time focusing
<zul> lay off the coffeee :)
<zul> i was going crazy for a sec
<zul> muhahha...xen 3.0.4 ported to 2.6.19
<_MMA_> Hi BenC.
<_MMA_>  joejaxx is getting together the metas for Ubuntu Studio. We are wondering what makes better sense?
<_MMA_> To use -lowlatency in our base install or make it a depend of our -audio package?
<cjwatson> _MMA_: generally it's best to teach base-installer to install it
<cjwatson> _MMA_: you might need to tweak base-installer a bit, and then see how the server CDs do it with preseeding
<_MMA_> Ok. Sounds good.
<Keybuk> BenC: ping
<BenC> Keybuk: ponger
<Keybuk> BenC: is there any particular reason why linux-meta for the 2.6.20-4.6 kernel is 2.6.20.3
<Keybuk> ?
<BenC> Keybuk: I didn't start uploading linux-meta for 2.6.20 until 2.6.20-2
<Keybuk> ok
<Keybuk> so just an odd inconsistency then :p
<Keybuk> there's no LRM for 4.6 yet?
<BenC> there should be
<BenC> I uploaded it
<Keybuk> hmm
<Keybuk>  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (2.6.20.1-5) feisty; urgency=low
<Keybuk>  .
<Keybuk>    * ABI bump for 2.6.20-4.5.
<BenC> that should work for -4.6, same ABI
<Keybuk> i386 build of linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 2.6.20.1-5 in ubuntu feisty RELEASE
<Keybuk> Status: 	Dependency wait
<Keybuk> Missing Dependencies: 	linux-headers-2.6.20-4-lowlatency
<BenC> i386 is in dep-wait
<BenC> fuck
<BenC> Mithrandir: ping
<cjwatson> kylem: we do need to be extra-careful about that extra dapper-security change - I don't want there to be more bugs linked to https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/security-update-qa
* kylem nods.
<BenC> cjwatson: I have another dapper kernel patch that I'd like to get an exception on
<cjwatson> (because then mdz would kick my ass for saying yes)
<BenC> it's actually pretty serious, and is one of those cases where things are broken now, and it can only get better
<cjwatson> BenC: is -updates particularly clogged for the kernel at the moment? 'cos I'd prefer to speed that up rather than having too many exceptions via -security
<kylem> cjwatson, -updates contains a *lot* of patches, which is why it's taking so long for me to upload
<BenC> cjwatson: We never take the kernel from -updates to -security directly
<cjwatson> I know
<BenC> we process each patch separately
<BenC> ok
<cjwatson> BenC: I've promoted the -lowlatency stuff
<BenC> cjwatson: Plus patches like bug 57265 are causing "cannot install" issues
<BenC> cjwatson: Thanks, only the headers needed promoting, not the actual images
<cjwatson> the images were due for promotion according to anastacia though?
<cjwatson> "cannot install" issues won't be resolved until the next point release anyway
<BenC> promotion to main?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> so I'm not concerned about fast-tracking installation breakages through -security
<cjwatson> images/lowlatency> if that's wrong, please remove linux-image-lowlatency from the supported seed
<BenC> cjwatson: There's a special reason for this one though..installation is fixed outside of our control, and putting it in -security will help existing installs
<cjwatson> if they can't install due to a busted disk driver, they won't be able to get far enough to upgrade to the fixed kernel, though?
<cjwatson> unless you mean upgrades from breezy
<BenC> no, I mean a vendor is creating fixed kernels for their customers, and I want -security updates to not break them
<BenC> cjwatson: let me forward an email to you
<cjwatson> oh, there's an actual vendor involved?
<cjwatson> ok, if you're very sure that that return code is correct (I haven't looked at the call stack context), then I guess it's not too bad
<BenC> cjwatson: It matches edgy+, which is the only reason I would consider it...this is an upstream patch
<BenC> cjwatson: BTW, who requested promoting -lowlatency to main?
<BenC> I didn't want it there, because I wanted to be able to just close bugs on lowlatency that aren't reproducible on -generic
<BenC> I said from the start that it would not be supported by me
<cjwatson> BenC: check bzr annotate for the supported seed?
<cjwatson> BenC: I've demoted linux-image-*lowlatency again
<cjwatson> BenC: ok, that patch is fine for fast-tracking
<BenC> cjwatson: thanks
<cjwatson> oh, I see; supported has:
<cjwatson>  * %linux-meta
<cjwatson> which takes everything from the linux-meta source
<cjwatson> we may need to stop doing that :(
<cjwatson> and it also has linux-image-debug-*
<BenC> yeah, debug and lowlatency images can go in universe
<BenC> cjwatson: amd64 and i386 l-r-m went back to dep-wait
<cjwatson> BenC: yeah, they should auto-retry after this publisher run
<BenC> ok, thanks
<Mithrandir> BenC: hi
<BenC> Mithrandir: sorry, unping...Colins got it for me
<BenC> Colin I mean
<BenC> Mithrandir: Ok if I do another kernel upload before Monday?
<Mithrandir> BenC: if you nag me or another archive admin so it's in and everything's built by monday, sure.
<BenC> Mithrandir: great, thanks
<Lure> BenC: is bug 74877 supposed to be fixed in 2.6.20-4? It is not for me (tried it from KDE as well as from console/recovery mode)... :-(
<Lure> it looks like fedora 7 will have tickless kernel - any plans regarding this in ubuntu?
<BenC> Lure: When it's in mainline kernel, we'll have it
<palancar> hello all, i have a quick q about edgy's kernel
<palancar> i heard a rumor that ubuntu was going to be adding a low latency pro audio engine in the kernel by default, anyone know if this is true
<palancar> ?
<gnomefreak> palancar: there is a lowlatency kernel
<palancar> do you know if it is built into edgy?
<palancar> thanks btw
<cjwatson> palancar: no, only feisty, and not by default
<palancar> ahhh ok thanks for the info i'll go look that up
<palancar> cheers
<BenC> "low latency pro audo engine"?
<Lure> BenC: I have added some ideas in bug 74877 - I may be completely off though ;-)
<lifeless> BenC: around ?
<lifeless> I've had a weird thing start happening just from yesterday
<lifeless> BenC: I've had my machine suddenly power off with no warning, and my keyboard will stop responding or do various whacky things like inserting ' `' after every character. I haven't dropped or otherwise abused my hardware, so I'm wondering if theres any kernel changes that could be related.
<lifeless> I managed to grab /var/log/messages output after one incident, by sshing in when the keyboard was non responsive, and hibernating/resuming it, but it was not enlightening for me.
<lifeless> BenC: any thoughts ? worth filing a bug, or should I complain to Dell about hardware ?
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-01-07
<TheMuso> c
<_MMA_> Hi guys. Ive been testing the -lowlatency and -generic kernels. On every one I get random shutdowns on boot. Id say 1/3rd of the time.
<_MMA_> Should I report a bug?
<madmax> hello there... i'm encountering a kernel BUG when i try to run ubuntu 6.10 on my laptop... when it mounts local filesystems at startup it says "[17179606.332000]  BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!"
<madmax> i've just installed ubuntu from the ubuntu desktop cd
<pmjdebruijn> madmax, you should probably file a bug, including your dmesg
<pmjdebruijn> madmax, don't forget the mention your system specs (motherboard, bios, cpu(s))
<pmjdebruijn> madmax, add an 'lspci'
<madmax> ok... i'm not good at filing bugs... what's the dmesg again?
<madmax> i can't run anything... the system won't boot
<madmax> except from cd
<madmax> and partitioning worked from the cd so it did mount them at least once
<madmax> where do i file the bug?
<pmjdebruijn> madmax, 'dmesg' on a Terminal
<pmjdebruijn> madmax, launchpad
<madmax> can't... the system won't boot
<pmjdebruijn> madmax, use the livecd
<madmax> ah... i think i know where it locks up... it definitely mounts the root partition and it probably locks up when it tries to mount the fat32 partition i also have
<pmjdebruijn> madmax, then reinstall without mounting that partition
<pmjdebruijn> that's still weird though, and shouldn't happen
<madmax> annoying... but i'll try
<madmax> the livecd uses the same kernel that it installs, right?
<madmax> i was able to mount all my partitions without any problem
<Mithrandir> madmax: it does, yes.
<madmax> i'll try reinstalling
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-12-31
<goldphish> I'm still trying to build my own kernel package. I think I have the kernel image and header packages built properly but I'm having a problem building the linux-restricted-modules package. My kernel package is called 'linux-headers-2.6.22.9-goldphish_2.6.22-14.47_i386.deb'. What do I set the abi version to?
<goldphish> Sorry my wireless connection decided to take a dump. Can someone explain what the versions in this filename are? linux-headers-2.6.22.9-goldphish_2.6.22-14.47_i386.deb
<osmosis> has it been decided yet what kernel version hoary will have ?
<zul> hoary? or do you mean hardy?
<osmosis> uh, yah
<osmosis> zul: hows xen doing?
<zul> osmosis: beating it into shape...2.6.24 btw
<osmosis> zul: cool, my server is still on feisty for now. I got an extra box I can test hardy on though.
<zul> okies
<osmosis> zul: is there a mailing list or anything for the ubuntu xen developers ?
<zul> osmosis: nope just me
<osmosis> zul: you should have a blog or a wiki or something.
<zul> osmosis: i have a blog i just dont use it alot
<osmosis> looks like 2.6.24 should be the most stable yet for virtualization
<zul> you would hope so
<goldphish> I'm trying to rebuild linux-restricted-modules but it's failing the rivafb sanity check. The script insists that I have rivafb support enabled which I don't. Does it look at the running kernel or the kernel I am building against?
<goldphish> Actually, how does debian/rules know which kernel to build against?
<kraut> moin
<Kano32> hi
<Kano32> make: *** No rule to make target `custom-build-kanotix', needed by `build-custom'.  Stop.
<Kano32> what is missing there?
<Kano32> i try to compile only my added custom kernel
<Kano32> i added it of course to the right var
<freeflying> hi all, how to build alsa-driver package in hardy? thanks
<goldphish> Is there a git repository for the linux-restricted-modules and linux-ubuntu-modules packages?
<johanbr> goldphish: kernel.ubuntu.com appears to have the l-u-m repository at least
<goldphish> johanbr: cool, thanks
 * XSource_ Accept/Balls To The Wall - global german radio network - Various (x«amarok)
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-01-01
<davers> I need help
<davers> I am getting this in my /var/log/messages
<davers> [  472.418877] printk: 7 messages suppressed.
<davers> [  502.370233] printk: 1 messages suppressed.
<davers> [  678.703103] printk: 5 messages suppressed.
<davers> I think this is a problem
<davers> it's suppressing all of my messages
<davers> how can i fix this?
<davers> anybody alive?
<crimsun> what's the line prior to timestamp 472.418877?
<davers> there isn't one
<davers> oh i mean
<davers> i have a huge list
<davers> it goes on forever
<davers> those are like the last three lines
<davers> it's still writing new lines as we speak
<davers> you want the first line?
<davers> [  127.842337] printk: 429 messages suppressed.
<crimsun> ok, but what is the last non-printk suppressed line?
<davers> oh
<davers> [  106.348721] eth1: no IPv6 routers present
<davers> [   95.951519] NET: Registered protocol family 10
<davers> [   95.951831] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
<davers> [   95.952069] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<davers> [  106.348721] eth1: no IPv6 routers present
<crimsun> are you sure it's not related to a wireless device reassociating?
<davers> I am not sure of anything at this point :)
<crimsun> I have a lot of those, but I know I'm using a very crappy AP
<davers> ahhh
<davers> could be
<davers> it's how i'm connected at the moment
<davers> WPA to a crappy AP
<davers> anyway
<davers> maybe you can help me with something else
<davers> i'm trying to use autofs
<davers> and it's not logging any error messages to /var/log/messages
<davers> but it's not working
<davers> and there's no way for me to diagnose a problem
<crimsun> not familiar with it, sorry.
<davers> k
<crimsun> if you're comfortable using kdb or sprinkling printks...
<davers> what's kdb?
<crimsun> a kernel debugger of sorts.
<davers> ahh
<davers> what does it mean when it suppresses messages?
<crimsun> it's a means, roughly, of preventing floods of the same message within a period.
<freeflying> crimsun: arounds?
<kraut> moin
<goldphish> I'm trying to rebuild linux-ubuntu-modules. Seems like everything built fine but the modules were apparently built for the wrong kernel. How do I specify which kernel to build against?
<lamont> BenC: I assume your Christmas stuff arrived?
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-01-02
<goldphish> Is there a way to use menuconfig to configure a kernel and still use debian/rules to build it?
<johanbr> goldphish: I usually run menuconfig (or whatever) first and then do "fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd kernel_headers kernel_image".
<goldphish> I tried that but then linux-restricted-modules and linux-ubuntu-modules fails in random ways
<goldphish> This whole process is way more complex than it needs to be. All I was is a single module that debian was too stubborn to include in their kernel. (it's in the vanilla)
<johanbr> goldphish: So just build that single module, then.
<goldphish> how?
<johanbr> Which module is it?
<goldphish> keyspan
<goldphish> it's in the kernel source
<goldphish> so there is no seperate package for it
<goldphish> there was some political drama over licensing and Debian decided not to include it. Everyone else is fine with it
<mjg59> goldphish: That implies that this isn't really the right place to be asking...
<goldphish> mjg59: why not?
<mjg59> Or is it also disabled in Ubuntu?
<mjg59> We don't use Debian's kernels
<goldphish> yeah
<goldphish> whoops, I meant to say it's not included in Ubuntu kernels either
<goldphish> but the problem originated with Debian
<johanbr> There is a module named keyspan in the Feisty kernel I'm running right now.
<goldphish> interesting; it's missing in the gutsy kernel
<goldphish> aka 2.6.22-14-generic
<johanbr> Bug report, including a link to a deb someone built: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/132106
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132106 in linux-source-2.6.22 "[gutsy] keyspan serial adapter not detected" [Low,Triaged] 
<goldphish> nice
<shenki> how would one go about finding what git revision a released kernel comes from?
<goldphish> I created a kernel using make-kpkg. How do I go about rebuilding linux-restricted-modules? It wants to build for "flavours" though there really isn't one
<kraut> moin
<zul> um...http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11049559/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-powerpc.linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24_2.6.24.2-2.8_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<soren> It seems https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2007-November/001891.html was never applied. Could someone do that please?
<soren> BenC said it's ok (in the e-mail I'm replying to at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2007-November/001895.html)
<rtg> soren: got it
<soren> rtg: Thanks very much!
<BenC> sbader: Welcome...how was your holiday?
<sbader> Thanks. Holiday was quite well (but catched a cold at the end)
<rtg> sbader: glad to have you on board.
<crispin> BenC__: I'm trying to get the fusion driver working in dapper on a Sun x4100, but have found what I think is a bug in the linux-backports-modules package - the mutex_init() wrapper calls sema_init(..., 0), that locks up the booting for me
<crispin> shouldn't it be sema_init(..., 1) ?
<BenC__> crispin: that's possible...any chance you could test that?
<crispin> yeah, it boots
<crispin> (with 1)
<BenC> does the driver work though?
<crispin> not quite - it claims I have a 'generic sg1 type 0' scsi device
<crispin> it doesn't find the partitions
<crispin> with the 0 in the sema_init it locks up after a line like: "scsi0: ioc0: LSISAS1064: FwRev=...., Ports=1, MaxQ=511, IRQ=16"
<Kano> hi, did somebody test a kernel with # CONFIG_IDE is not set
<Kano> thats the one and only way to boot for some systems
<Kano> kanotix thorhammer rc7 uses this kind of kernel, modified 2.6.24-3 kernel, patched to 2.6.24-rc6-git7, additional dmraid patch and secperm
<Kano> samsung x65 can not boot with a "generic" kernel
<Kano> no way
<zul> heylo
<lamont> BenC: did the care package arrive ok?
<BenC> lamont: yes, thanks...I'm hoping to get time today to mess around with it
<lamont> BenC: ok.  the machines both think that they're $mumble.lamont, and fetch an addr from dhcp
<lamont> and if you want, I have mac addrs
<BenC> np, I have open dhcp on my lan
<rtg> BenC: I see that ia64 has section conflict errors similar to powerpc64-smp
<BenC> rtg: yeah, starting to sound like a 64-bit issue, but sparc64/hppa64 seem unaffected
<BenC> rtg: possibly forcing gcc-4.1 would be a good idea on ia64 (which I can test once I get this new ia64 up and running)
<rtg> BenC: sounds good. 
<BenC> rtg: somehow the linux-headers-2.6.24-x-powerpc64 package needs to depend on gcc-4.1
<BenC> rtg: so we don't have to force that build-dep in lum/lrm/lbm
<BenC> which is what I did temporarily
<rtg> BenC: right.
<rtg> BenC: should hppa64 have the same Build-Depends as powerpc64 in linux-headers? For example, gcc-4.1-hppa64 [hppa] and binutils-hppa64 [hppa]
<BenC> rtg: yeah, it should
<BenC> then we can remove those hardcoded build-deps from lum/lrm/lbm too
<rtg> BenC: well, we'll have to futz with the kernel arch Makefile for hppa in order to ensure it uses the correct compiler.
<BenC> rtg: no, it is already setup that way
<bluefoxicy> Are Ubuntu kernel modules digitally signed such that they will load if Ubuntu boots with "enforcemodulesig"
<tjaalton> BenC: I've got a new lrm readyish with updated fglrx & nvidia-glx-new (stable releases). I've been running the new nvidia for over a week now without too much trouble
<tjaalton> but there's a bug report about nvidia not being uninstallable that I need to check before I'd upload it
<tjaalton> if you don't mind me doing that, I mean
<tjaalton> fglrx 7.12 seems to have some issues with widescreen resolutions though, but on the other hand the current version leaks memory
<Kano> tjaalton: well best wait for 8-1
<tjaalton> Kano: no idea what the marketing name is, but apparently 8.45 is the next "traditional" version
<Kano> i know
<Kano> i still would prefer 8.39.4, because gl2benchmark works with it
<Kano> and googleeath too
<tjaalton> we have 8.43 already
<Kano> but thats a crappy version
<tjaalton> they all are :)
<Kano> 8.40 had that googleearth bug
<Kano> all newer can not render correctly
<tjaalton> besides, whatever the version, it needs to work with 2.6.24rc kernel and xserver-1.4
<Kano> it does
<Kano> my script can show it to you ;)
<tjaalton> no point to go back
<Kano> http://kanotix.com/files/install-fglrx-debian.sh
<Kano> install-fglrx-debian.sh -v 8.39.4
<Kano> it can install ANY version
<Kano> for 2.6.24 down to 8.39.4
<BenC> tjaalton: excellent, thanks
<tjaalton> BenC: great, I'll upload it tomorrow, but without the new ati as it seems to have issues with latest 2.6.24rc's and some widescreen resolutions..
<Kano> and with 7-11 and below with firegl cards ;)
<Kano> until you patch it and replace the control file
<Kano> btw. with my new thorhammer iso you can do funny things like: fglrx=v:8.39.4 to dl and install that specific driver on the fly
<Kano> also it has CONFIG_IDE unset..
<Kano> it seems you have fear to use this
<Kano> but it is the best fix to get around some issues like samsung x65 and a nforce 430 board that has only problems with 2.6.24 generic (but not 2.6.22)
<Kano> http://kanotix.com/files/thorhammer/kernel-2.6.24/linux/linux_2.6.24-3.5+c0.kanotix.1.tar.gz
<Kano> patched up to 2.6.24-rc6-git7 - extra patches the custom kernel way
<Kano> all ubuntu standard kernels disabled
<Kano> also i set the default to concurrency level 4
<Kano> for faster compile with standard pbuilder
<Kano> 1 is a bad fallback
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-01-03
<kraut> moin
<dep1> hello and heppy new year!
<dep1> please, who can help me to recompile ubuntu kernel 2.66.22 with restricted drivers support?
<geser> Hello. Is xen-source-2.6.16 still useful in hardy or can it be removed?
<freeflying> crimsun: did u get my mail, a patch for alsa-driver
<henrix> rtg: hi! just saw your email in kernel ML about -rt being broken. is there a link to the build logs?
<crispin> BenC: finally, I have the fusion driver working on dapper - it needs the sema_init(...,1) change and another patch: http://tinyurl.com/2rxf2f
<BenC> crispin: thanks!
<rtg> henrix: I have not uploaded the kernel, the failure has been on my local machines.
<crispin> BenC: I also backported some scsi_device_reprobe patches, but I don't think they are needed - I'll check up on that and let you know
<BenC> crispin: any chance I could get you to put that into a patch directly against our lbm-2.6.15 package?
<henrix> rtg: ok. I remember that, initially, the git repo was broken and, after I reported it to abogani, he corrected the problem I reported and he solved. I am now able to compile it from the git repo in a x82 32 bits laptop
<crispin> BenC: you know that other patch changes the main scsi code ? I'm afraid I won't be able to alter your package
<crispin> BenC: (I'm compiling a custom kernel based on the dapper one that runs on Debian Sarge)
<rtg> henrix: have you compiled against the current repo?
<henrix> rtg: I guess so. let me just git-pull it to make sure...
<henrix> rtg: ups! no, it was not up-to-date :(
<henrix> rtg: wait! last commit is from today, right?
<rtg> henrix: I also disabled the rt flavour, so you'll have to build it directly,  i.e., 'fakeroot debian/rules custom-binary-rt'
<henrix> rtg: ok
<rtg> henrix: the last commit was 12 hours ago.
<henrix> rtg: no, I have more recent commits from abogani. "Thu Jan 3 13:35:00 2008 +0100"
<henrix> rtg: are we talking about the same tree? :p
<rtg> henrix: then pull from the main repo, verify that it builds, and prepare a patch for me.
<rtg> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-hardy.git;a=summary
<henrix> rtg: ok, sorry! I was referring to the abogani repository
<henrix> rtg: git://kernel.ubuntu.com/abogani/ubuntu-hardy-rt
<rtg> henrix: ah, I see. Lemme update from that repo and see how it works.
<henrix> rtg: ok. Unfortunatly, I can not help you too much at this moment... I'll be able to test it later, at night. I'll let you know if any problem arises
<rtg> henrix: I'll know soon if it builds. It fails early.
<henrix> rtg: ok. let me know then ;)
<rtg> henrix: looks like it is building correctly. Its curious that abogani didn't send me a note that he had fixed the FTBS.
<_MMA_> rtg: Yes. Ive sent him emails as well. No reply.
<henrix> rtg: well... I just remember an email to the ML requesting a git-pull before vacations...
<rtg> _MMA_: could be that he's still on holiday.
<rtg> henrix: I must have missed it.
<henrix> rtg: let me check...
<henrix> rtg: 21 december
<henrix> rtg: that's the last mail from abogani, I guess
<_MMA_> rtg: He is. 'Till the 14th. Just odd if he's had an upload in the meantime.
<_MMA_> Upload but no emails that is.
<rtg> _MMA_: he must have rebased against Linus pretty early, 'cause I had not done it by the 21'st.
<henrix> he just uploaded it. maybe he didn't email... yet ;)
<rtg> henrix: oh well, looks like its done, so now I'll re-enable -rt in in lum etc.
<henrix> rtg: urray! :)
<_MMA_> Now my disks will work. ;)
<crispin> BenC: ok, I can confirm that the scsi_device_reprobe stuff isn't needed, so you need to change the sema_init line and apply the patch above to the main scsi code, with that I can boot on an x4100 with a RAID root partition
<henrix> rtg: you got mail! ;)
<rtg> henrix: looks like nothing has changed since I pulled.
<henrix> rtg: yep. nothing changed.
<henrix> rtg: just a delayed announcement :)
<rtg> henrix: ok, I just pushed the kernel so you can do a build if you like from the Ubuntu repo.
<henrix> rtg: I will do that but only tonight (15:21 here!) -- can not do it at the moment
<rtg> henrix: np, I'm probably gonna do an upload later in the day.  Its on 0820 my time.
<rtg> s/on/only/
<henrix> rtg: I'll let you know if any problem pops up
<rtg> _MMA_: I don't have a registered nick, so I can't respond in private.
<_MMA_> Ah... Sorry. :)
 * shaya pokes tjaalton 
<shaya> wondering why fglrx didn't get updated in new restricted modules?
<crimsun> freeflying: I'll check as soon as I can
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-01-04
 * lamont2 wonders why this stupid machine doesn't like to read DVDs
<lamont2> and somehow I bet that upgrading from -14.46 to -14.47 won't make a diff
<kraut> moin
<Kano> hi, could somebody fix the rt73 driver in 2.6.24?
<Kano> also why is always 1 the default for
<Kano> + # Oh hell, give 'em one
<Kano> + ifeq ($(CONCURRENCY_LEVEL),)
<Kano> + CONCURRENCY_LEVEL := 1
<Kano> + endif
<Kano> i would prefer 2 or 4
<Kano> multicore cpus are standard
<bdmurray> mdomsch: I have a question about the dell firmware updates
<bdmurray> mdomsch: there doesn't seem to be a bios for the dimension 9150 is there a reason it is missing?
<mdomsch> bdmurray, what does 'getSystemId' return for that system?
<mdomsch> and is it an AMD?
<bdmurray> mdomsch: Error getting the System ID
<bdmurray> and it is an Intel
<mdomsch> eww
<mdomsch> hm, try running as root
<bdmurray> that helped ;) - System ID:    0x01D1
<mdomsch> ok, then run the whole aptitude line, being sure you're root when you execute bootstrap_firmawre
<bdmurray> I received lots of "Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched"
<bdmurray> mdomsch: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3291/
<mdomsch> bdmurray, :-( 
<mdomsch> no, that won't work
<bdmurray> mdomsch: that's what I thought too
<mdomsch> sudo aptitude install $(sudo bootstrap_firmware -a)
<mdomsch> notice the second sudo
<mdomsch> that's critical
<bdmurray> could you update the wiki then?
<mdomsch> (I understand why people don't like 'sudo bash, ...'
<bdmurray> http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Repository/firmware#Downloading_firmware
<bdmurray> oh, that's right
<bdmurray> the wiki assumes that you are root right?
<mdomsch> yeah...
<mdomsch> yeah
<mdomsch> that's why I don't put 'sudo' in front of all those lines
<mdomsch> you're not the first to have run into this - it happens pretty often
<mdomsch> so I need some way to highlight _hey - run all these in a 'sudo bash' shell first..._
<bdmurray> and it isn't the first time I have run into either
<bdmurray> maybe if you put a prompt there it would be clearer
<bdmurray> root@bob:# or something
<mdomsch> yeah, I wanted something that could be cut-n-pasted into a script
<mdomsch> or a shell directly
<bdmurray> so now I should have a new firmware in /usr/share/firmware/bios/ ?
<bdmurray> and update_firmware will install it?
<mdomsch> yes
<bdmurray> I don't actually have a /usr/share/firmware directory
<mdomsch> hmm, did aptitude download a system-bios-* package?
<bdmurray> It doesn't seem that way
<mdomsch> you should have gotten system-bios-dxp051_0.a07-1_all.deb
<mdomsch> because that's what provides system-bios-ven-0x1028-dev-0x01d1  which is what the aptitude + bootstrap_firmware command requests
<bdmurray> okay, I think I have a better understanding of how it is supposed to work and will try and work it out
<mdomsch> sudo bootstrap_firmware -a  should  include a system-bios-* line in it
<mdomsch> in its output that is
<mdomsch> if it doesn't, that's bad
<mdomsch> that comes from the firmware-addon-dell package being installed
<bdmurray> I seem to be having some troubles with the wget .. bootstrap.cgi bit but those may be related to aptitude
<mdomsch> again, you need to run the output of bootstrap.cgi into a sudo bash shell
<mdomsch> it configures /etc/sources.list.d/ entries and GPG keys for same
<bdmurray> yeah, I got that bit down now
<mdomsch> if that didn't run, then you won't be hitting linux.dell.com to look for packages
<bdmurray> I've narrowed it down to dell-repository-keys being untrusted
<bdmurray> and I have the libsmbios gpg-key installed
<mdomsch> bdmurray, apt-key list shows the libsmbios signing key?
<bdmurray> yeah, I'm on hardy by the way
<bdmurray> mdomsch: Am I doing something wrong?
<mdomsch> bdmurray, pls pastebin exactly what you've typed so far
<mdomsch> it should be as simple as I describe on the web page
<mdomsch> firmware-addon-dell is installed from the hardy repo, as is firmware-tools
<mdomsch> only system-bios-* should come from the linux.dell.com repo
<bdmurray> mdomsch: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3292/
<mdomsch> bdmurray, ok, I see your problem
<mdomsch> It seems the dell-repository-keys package and dell-firmware-repository, dell-software-repository packages aren't getting installed
<mdomsch> because aptitude is throwing up a prompt that the shell script doesn't expect, and thus the piped input fails to acknowledge the prompt
<mdomsch> soren, no dell-firmware-repository package
<mdomsch> (ooops, nick completion error)
<mdomsch> so nothing for bootstrap_firmware to find
<bdmurray> mdomsch: so I could work around it by manually installing those then?
<mdomsch> yeah
<mdomsch> seems I should make the aptitude calls take --assume-yes
<mdomsch> ok, bootstrap script now uses --assume-yes
<mdomsch> so just try that again
<bdmurray> okay, will do thanks
<mdomsch> hang on, let me push that...
<mdomsch> bdmurray, ok, try now
<bdmurray> mdomsch: it is still aborting because they are untrusted
<\sh> guys, important problem for everybody using hardy and xfs partitions:) please have a look at bug #180157 thx :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 180157 in linux "XFS root filesystem - install fails with "noexec or nodev" error" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180157
<mdomsch> arrgh
<mdomsch> not sure how to solve that in bootstrap then
<mdomsch> bdmurray, I'm upgrading my test box to hardy, and will try to find time this weekend to come up with something.
<mdomsch> maybe it'll be:
<mdomsch> wget -O bootstrap.sh http://...
<mdomsch> sudo bash bootstrap.sh
<mdomsch> (hit Y when prompted)
<mdomsch> worst case that'll be it...
<mdomsch> poke me on Monday if I don't have it fixed
<turbotorben> hi
<turbotorben> is it possible to get a uvesafb framebuffer working with the latest ubuntu kernel?
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-01-05
<chuck_> ul
<reynaldo> hi everyone, today I was hitted by #104132. Been it kind of old and seemingly important (it makes a fair amount of laptops become little more than paperweight) I was wondering what's the current status of this bug, is there any action being taken? launchpad doesnt clearily show if it's been working on
<crimsun> bug 104132
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 104132 in linux-source-2.6.20 "rtl8180 wireless hangs at "Setting SW wep Key"" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/104132
<benh> hi !
<benh> is the ubuntu kernel source based off the debian one ?
<benh> or is there any other reason why the keyspan serial drivers are missng ? 
<benh> I though ubuntu was a bit more sane than debian in that area and didn't emasculate the kernel of drivers with a firmware bit
<benh> BenC: your fault ! :-)
<benh> not stripped but not enabled neither
<mdomsch> bdmurray, for reference, the Dell firmware update problem was on the server side, not yours
<mdomsch> turns out, my apt ftparchive was missing the Release.gpg signature files
<mdomsch> which is why aptitude got bent about installing things that weren't from a signed repo
<mdomsch> I've fixed the scripts now, so it should "just work" again
<mdomsch> sorry for the hassle this caused.
<benh> BenC: see #132106, I think you need to re-enable that driver, it's not "replaced" by keyspan_pda, it's different drivers for different pieces of HW
<JanC> benh: Ubuntu kernel is not based on the Debian kernel
<benh> JanC: I figured
<bdmurray> mdomsch: okay I was just tyring to update manually and ran into some more issues
<benh> JanC: it's purely a .config problem
<mdomsch> bdmurray, such as?
<JanC> ah
<mdomsch> bbiab
<JanC> binary firmwares are in the restricted packages btw
<bdmurray> mdomsch: the wiki doesn't mention using --yes
<benh> JanC: these FW are in the kernel source tree
<JanC> if they can be re-distributed
<mdomsch> indeed, that's intentional
<bdmurray> okay
<benh> JanC: I suspect that's purely BenC didn't quite get that keyspan and keyspan_pda were different drivers for different devices
<benh> JanC: and replaced one with the other instead of enabling both
<bdmurray> and update_firmware mentions insmod dell_rbu instead of modprobe
<JanC> benh: possible, I'm not a kernel hacker myself  ツ
<benh> heh, allright, I happen to be :-)
<benh> oh, another thing I noticed, on this brand new core2 Quad (gigabyte mobo with P35 chipset)
<benh> gutsy kernel off the amd64 alt CD doesn't boot without maxcpus=1
<benh> it dies bringing up CPUs
<benh> (causes a reboot around bringup of CPU #3)
<benh> I'll see if I can track things down a bit more before I spam launchpad
<mdomsch> bdmurray - ahh, I see it, that's actually coming from libsmbios-bin
<JanC> I just try to stay up-to-date with kerneldevelopment because that makes helping users easier  ツ
<mdomsch> insmod will work, but yes, modprobe would be better
<JanC> benh: I run Gutsy 64-bit on a Core 2 Quad myself
<mdomsch> I'll update libsmbios
<JanC> but never ran the alt CD on this system
<JanC> """Dec 27 17:46:24 localhost kernel: [   48.381059] Brought up 4 CPUs"""
<JanC> so it brings up 4 CPUs just fine  ツ
<JanC> (mine is a supermicro G33 based mobo)
<benh> JanC: crashes at boot here
<benh> JanC: fails to identify the APICs it seems
<benh> hrm... it also fails to find my root device now, which is strange since it did see all the partitions
<benh> bloody initrd
<JanC> the initrd isn't an initrd AFAIK ;)
<benh> I know, I know
<benh> anyway
<benh> it seems to have the right drivers, drive is found, partitions are found ... and it doesn't boot
<benh> oh well
<benh> I think i'll d/l a hardy ISO and try again
<JanC> make sure you don't have any hardware troubles too (I had a 1 month old hard disk failing in my RAID mirror last week :-( )
<JanC> OTOH fortunately I _did_ use a RAID mirror
<benh> hrm .. disk isn't new
<benh> but isn't that old ... and xp doesn't seem to have any trouble, but yeah, you are right, that could be something, though right now, it looks more like the kernel isn't fan of the HW setup
<benh> either a too new chipset/apic or something like that
<benh> strangely, I think I had an old debian 2.6.20-rc6 or so there before i wiped everything out and -that- did boot
<JanC> P35 should work in Gutsy
<JanC> it's older than the G33 chipset
<JanC> (it didn't work completely in feisty yet)
<benh> oh well... -that- one doesn't
<benh> not sure what's up
<JanC> so G33 & P35 boot on 2.6.20 but might not be completely functional (e.g. ethernet IIRC)
<benh> I just figured I can't use amd64 anyway
<benh> I need the xilinx stuff and that's 32 bits only
<JanC> so Xilinx sucks?  ;)
<benh> JanC: this mobo has a realtek eth
<benh> JanC: pretty much :-)
<benh> JanC: I could do a 32 bits chroot or such horror but really can't be bothered
<benh> I'll stick to a 32 bits install for now
<JanC> you can run some 32-bit software on Ubuntu 64-bit
<benh> well, at least, I confirm that hardy's amd64 kernel is booting fine
<benh> JanC: you have to install a shitload of libs tho for that
<benh> JanC: I would need all of the X libs, QT, tcl, and a lot more
<JanC> yeah lib32* packages
<benh> JanC: they are available ?
<benh> JanC: for most libs ?
<benh> JanC: I can give it a try ... can always re-install if it doesn;t work :-) I do have some spare time, it's the week-end
<JanC> not all of them maybe
<benh> if you have an install at hand, can you get a list of what is there and mail it to me pls ?
<benh> (benh@kernel.crashing.org)
<JanC> and ia32* packages too
<benh> now I quite like the option of just creating a 32 bits chroot
<benh> and ln -s /chroot/usr/lib /usr/lib32 etc...
<JanC> I haven't any 32-bit Qt libs, but I'm sure they will be in ia32-libs-kde   ツ
<benh> that way, I can always use a full chroot if I need to
<benh> allright, I'll try a hardy amd64 install, we'll see :-)
<JanC> X libs seem to be there
<JanC> but I don't see any 32-bit tcl libs
<JanC> BTW: you can search for specific files on packages.ubuntu.com
<benh> hrm... of course au.archive.ubuntu.com is totally fucked up as usual...
<benh> it's not impossible that the xilinx stuff comes with its own tcl
<benh> anyway, I'll figure
<JanC> chroot is always an option too of course...
<JanC> or maybe virtualbox/vmware/etc. (depending on how CPU-intensive this is)
<benh> yeah, we'll see, some people seem to indicate they got it working
<benh> I wonder if I can be bothered tracking the gutsy kernel issue tho ...
<benh> oops
<benh> I'm no x86 expert (more like a ppc person myself)
<benh> seems to be some APIC issue... maybe ACPI related
<benh> now if I could also get BenC to fix the keyspan drivers life would be great :-)
<JanC> I'll have a PPC (iBook) next Sunday  ;)
<JanC> system that overheats & then reboots all the time, maybe I can somehow fix that and keep it  ;)
 * thegodfather needs another PPC to add to his collection of hw
<benh> JanC: I can help you with that (ibook issue)
<benh> JanC: catch me online (on #mklinux mostly) when you have it
<JanC> if I can't figure it out myself, I'll do
<JanC> thanks for the offer ツ
<benh> allright, once the box is up & running, I can always build a gutsy kernel and pipe the output to the serial console to get a nice bug report for BenC 
<sourcemaker> is there a mozilla firefox youtube plugin available?
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-01-06
<yuhong>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY asdasd
<yuhong> There are not as many kernel in ubuntu as in debian
<yuhong> The kernels in ubuntu does not enable mce, debian kernels do.
<yuhong> I wonder why
<newc> hi, i have an AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+ and im about to compile the kernel on ubuntu 7.10 i386, on make xconfig, on processor type, should i select 
<newc> MK7 or MK8?
<johanbr> It should run either, but you probably want k8
<newc> so, to use 64bit compiled packages, where do i set it on kernel?
<newc> on the quantity of RAM?
<newc> 4 or 64 GB?
<newc> i dont want 64bit packages, im just curious cause im kind of confused
<newc> on the kernel stuff relatated to that 
<mjg59> You can't easily build a 64 bit kernel on a 32 bit system
<mjg59> You'd need a cross compiler
<newc> i see, but which kernel configs are related to the diference between building a 64bit kernel and a 32 bit one?
<johanbr> CONFIG_64BIT
<newc> right
<newc> and another question: is there any ubuntu patch to the kernel or the ubuntu kernel team is resposable for packing only?
<johanbr> The ubuntu kernels have lots of patches.
<newc> nice, that is why it takes some time to go to the repositories, right?
<newc> well, ill reboot, keep the nice work guys =)
<bullgard4> What is the main defference between kernels 2.6.22-14 and 2.6.22.15?
<bullgard4> What is the main difference between kernels 2.6.22-14 and 2.6.22.15?
<bullgard4> Where can I find definitions of the technical terms 'The latest stable version of the Linux kernel', 'The latest prepatch for the stable Linux kernel tree', 'The latest snapshot for the stable Linux kernel tree', 'The latest snapshot for the stable Linux kernel tree'? See http://www.kernel.org/kdist/finger_banner
<zul> www.kernel.org
<crimsun> freeflying: sorry it took so long to get back to you WRT the patch.  Is it an AC'97 or an HDA series?
<crimsun> freeflying: (i.e., since I don't have that hardware, did you really mean to patch pci/hda/hda_intel.c::pci_device_id azx_ids[]?)
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-12-29
<little> Hey there, would anyone in here know where a kernel bug can be filed if I want to file it upstream rather than in Ubuntu?
<little> Never mind - I think we found it.
<bullgard4> man iproute: "At least, the options CONFIG_NETLINK and CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV (or CONFIG_RTNETLINK) must be compiled into the running kernel." But they are not in my Ubuntu 8.04.1 kernel 2.6.24-22-generic. Why are they not compiled in? 
<Kano> hi, how about updateing the linux-firmware package for 2.6.28
<wardjor> HOW CAN OPEN THE VIRTUALBOX APPLICATION THE I HAVE JUST INSTALLED
<Kano> look into the system menu?
<wardjor> thankskano i got
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-12-30
<tjaalton> hum, something strange going on with multipath on initramfs, since I had to run 'kpartx -a -p -part /dev/mapper/mpath0' manually to create the devices. anyone have an idea why the kpartx udev rules failed to run that? or pointers how to debug the root cause?
<tjaalton> this is jaunty of course
<tjaalton> ok, "break=bottom" apparently should allow me to see how it fails
<Kano> hi rtg , i would suggest do comple agp not static, seems to cause some problems when everything is active
<Kano> i see not increased boot speed anyway
<rtg> Kano: what problems is agp causing?
<Kano> newer ati cards like r600+ on old agp systems fail
<Kano> fglrx does not load
<rtg> is this a change from 2.6.28-3 to 2.6.28-4 ?
<Kano> yes, now are much more things static
<Kano> i would not have got anything against if you would compile every PATA/SATA driver static however, that usually does not hurt and you can boot without initrd in many cases
<Kano> but you dont need agp to boot
<Kano> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-jaunty.git;a=commitdiff;h=6a2b8564b7afe9a4cd44935e6c8a555e27236ada
<Kano> i did not get the purpose of that commit
<rtg> Kano: Can you build a test kernel with 'CONFIG_AGP_ATI=m' and confirm that it is really the problem?
<Kano> i did, currently they use 2.6.27 kernels, but the ones with that problem are not online right now. its not me with that problem
<Kano> somebody even needed to go back to 2.6.24...
<rtg> hmmm, that doesn't really indicate an issue with AGP being built in.
<Kano> i guess i am right, but will tell you when they are back
<Kano> sed -i 's/\(CONFIG_AGP.*=\)y/\1m/' debian/config/i386/config
<Kano> i used that for testing
<rtg> Kano: I want to know why CONFIG_AGP_ATI=y is causing problems. Can you start a bug report and attach dmesg info and other pertinent information?
<Kano> i dont think thats ati, because they often use nvidia boards
<Kano> like nforce2 + radeon 2600
<Kano> but i even know of a ati laptop with onboard vga (vostro 1000) which fails to load fglrx with that -4 kernel
<rtg> Kano: so, you think its CONFIG_AGP=y that is the real issue?
<Kano> nvidia would run even when agp is not working, so no good test
<Kano> rtg: i will verify that as soon as the others are here, but at least those options directy adress the problems they have now
<Kano> tseliot: is there a package for nvidia 180.18' vdpau+ header?
<tseliot> Kano: only 180.11 ATM
<Kano> not good
<tseliot> I know
<Kano> vdpau changed with 180.16
<tseliot> Kano: I know. I'm working on other things but as soon as I'm done with them I'll upload the new driver
<Kano> well it would be good to use it as build-dep for xine-vdpau or mplayer
<Kano> in theory it should not really matter if vdpau libs are installed with other drivers
<Kano> which can not use em
<tjaalton> hrm, my jaunty still won't mount NFS mounts
<rtg> tjaalton: -4 was supposed to fix that
<tjaalton> rtg: yes I noticed. I've got a freshly installed server which hangs on boot likely because of that. I've got a workstation here and I'll try -4 with it
<rtg> drat!
<tjaalton> works, but I wonder why the server doesn't
<tjaalton> it doesn't mount them on boot though, had to do it by hand
<rtg> tjaalton: I presume the server would also hang on boot with -3?
<tjaalton> rtg: possibly, can't verify it anymore since I got it to boot from a multipathed device tomorrow (with a patched grub), so before today it didn't boot at all :)
<tjaalton> it'll timeout after a few hours though, I hope
<tjaalton> eh, s/tomorrow/today/
<Kano> rtg: something else: please disable: CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND because when this is set, scanners do not work correctly
<rtg> Kano: Intrepid has the same issue, right?
<Kano> rtg: please dont force me to test that always
<rtg> Kano: my point is that I didn't explicitly change CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND, so Intrepid likely has the same behavior.
<Kano> no reports about not working xsane?
<Kano> do you own a scanner
<rtg> nope
<Kano> thats not good to test
<Kano> maybe get one from the sane list
<rtg> Kano: CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND causes scanners to not work _after_ resuming, right?
<Kano> nope it must do something else, it has nothing to do with suspend to ram or so
<Kano> that some auto suspend
<Kano> it disables usb ports somehow
<Kano> i guess you can patch sane to enable it before use
<rtg> Kano: I'm looking at the kernel source to see what it does.
<Kano> but i can not think that you really gain much energy by doing so
<Kano> http://www.blackberryforums.com/linux-users-corner/97661-enable-disable-config_usb_suspend-s-autosuspend-mode.html
<Kano> only usefull for laptops anyway
<mjg59> No
<mjg59> Useful for anything with USB
<Kano> to save how much energy?
<mjg59> Depends on how many USB ports you have
<mjg59> In any case, it's now only autoenabled for hubs and a small number of specific devices
<Kano> well scanners do not like it
<mjg59> Bug number?
<Kano> mjg59: seek for sane errors
<mjg59> No
<mjg59> Ever since 7d2c592609a7da950b458403f1936d382f38ff9c, autosuspend has been disabled by default except for hubs and any device where the kernel driver claims it supports autosuspend
<mjg59> Which was August 2007
<mjg59> Which means it'll be disabled by default on scanners, regardless of whether it's enabled in the kernel config
<rtg> Kano: with Intrepid you can disable autosuspend in /etc/modprobe.d using "options usbcore autosuspend=-1", but Jaunty is likely gonna require a boot parameter 'usbcore.autosuspend=-1'
<Kano> rtg: be sure i dont use ubuntu
<rtg> Kano: I guess thats always a choice.
<mjg59> Kano: It might be an idea for you to make sure you understand what the kernel actually does before making suggestions about default configuration
<Kano> mjg59: well those config tunings help my users however
<Kano> if yours dont need, ok
<mjg59> Kano: Not on any kernel since 2.6.24
<mjg59> Kano: Nowadays, my users are anyone who runs the kernel
<mjg59> If you want your users to have their systems use more power, then that's your business. I just want to make it clear to you that your reason for doing so is invalid in this case.
<Kano> well i tested the default config and i got reports of non working scanners
<mjg59> With which kernel?
<Kano> 2.6.28-4
<mjg59> This seems unlikely. It's of course possible that there's a bug.
<mjg59> What USB class do they present as?
<rtg> mjg59: on a different topic, what are your thoughts about building in all PATA/SATA drivers as a step towards avoiding the initramfs delay? Are there module load order side effects?
<mjg59> rtg: There are order side effects, but the default link order in the kernel should be correct
<Kano> rtg: usually the buildin drivers even init in a more deterministic way than as module
<Kano> i used that config before, no problem at all
<rtg> I assume there a boot time parameters that help those cases where the order is not correct?
<mjg59> Don't /think/ so
<rtg> how about the SATA controllers? are they mostly well behaved?
<mjg59> Device specific will init first. If they don't bind, the generic ACPI driver will attempt to. If that doesn't, the generic pci driver will attempt to. If that doesn't, the legacy driver will attempt to.
<mjg59> Yeah, this is for all libata stuff
<mjg59> You risk problems if you mix stuff from drivers/ide and drivers/ata
<Kano> rtg: you can savely enable all SATA+PATA drivers
<Kano> just do never enable legacy ide
<Kano> as this is not set, i see no problem
<rtg> Kano: right, but enabling all pata/sata drivers requires a bit of work in the debian installer bits too, so its gonna take awhile.
<Kano> at least thats more important for booting without initrd than the ones you enabled now
<rtg> Kano: its an iterative approach. 
<Kano> its highly unlikely that you could boot without initrd even when you compile dm things in the kernel, as it needs user space tools
<rtg> some of the stuff we chose to compile in is core protocol code, code that is relatively invariant.
<plipp> i guys & gals. Could I get some pointers on module-building?  I've downloaded the source through 'sudo apt-get build-dep linux-image-$(uname -r); apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r). 
<plipp> Copied the config from /boot and built with "make modules" However, I get versioning issues when running them "no symbol version for struct_module"
<plipp> I mean 'Hi' (I'm not french).
<plipp> That is, rebuilding a module to a generic kernel
<rtg> plipp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMaintenance, start with 'Getting the source', then 'Performing builds'
<Kano> rtg: verified, fglrx works with agp modules -but not static.
<Kano> just tested
<rtg> Kano: ok
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-12-31
<tjaalton> so it was rcS.d/S50alsa-utils which hung the boot on this jaunty server
<tjaalton> and mounting multipath partitions other than root fails.. maybe that's why S50alsa-utils fails
<tjaalton> mount: /dev/sdo7 already mounted or /var busy
<tjaalton> as if
<tjaalton> (when trying to mount /dev/mapper/mpath0-X)
<tjaalton> rtg: hi, found out why the server hung on boot.. no /var for instance. the partitions are on a multipathed disk, so UUID's don't work. forcing the device on the fstab made it work
<tjaalton> might be a bug in udev. also, i need to run kpartx manually in the initramfs, because udev doesn't trigger it for some reason
<rtg> tjaalton: I had some problems with UUIDs myself yesterday after I reformatted a partition for ext4.
<tjaalton> rtg: ok, could be a more widespread issue then. anyway, I'll leave this box for a week or so, running 'stress' with suitable options :)
<rtg> tjaalton: seems like these would be good questions for keybuk
<rtg> at least the fundamental NFS problem is fixed.
<tjaalton> yeah it is
<tjaalton> I'll bug him next week when I'm back
<Kano> hi rtg , did you read my mail
<rtg> Kano: I'm test building the commit right now.
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-01-01
<karthik_>  hey i need to switch netween workspaces.. how does it happen internally in the code
<karthik_> ?
<laga> can you define "workspaces"?
<karthik_> i do not know the def of  workspace 
<karthik_> but in the right hand side bottom we have two symbols
<laga> ah.
<karthik_> there we can shift from one to other
<laga> that's not a kernel thing. well, it does involve multitasking, but that's pretty much low level functionality.
<laga> you need to ask the desktop people
<karthik_> or using ctrl+alt+right arrow/left arrow
<karthik_> ok
<crazybyte> hi
<crazybyte> perhaps somebody could help me and explain what the nosmp parameter is?
<crazybyte> i know that switches the smp kernel in single procesor or up mode
<crazybyte> and disables apic
<crazybyte> but beside that what it does?
<crazybyte> i mean is it possible even if the operation system and programs see only one core that both cores are working?
<crazybyte> thank you!
<Kano> crazybyte: what do you think the other core should do?
<crazybyte> Kano, i'm asking because i have a very nasty bug/behaviour on my laptop
<crazybyte> this laptop is new
<crazybyte> and it doesn't want to work only with nosmp
<Kano> funny
<crazybyte> when i try to use smp i end up blocking the system at boot
<crazybyte> it doesn't work in any other distro
<crazybyte> except slackware (boot cd)
<Kano> what system
<crazybyte> but it works fine in windows and freebsd
<wilstone> hi, I was pointed in this direction with this question, hope someone can help
<crazybyte> so it's something that si configurated in the kernle
<wilstone> i'm trying to update my dell bios, but when I run "wget -q -O - http://linux.dell.com/repo/firmware/bootstrap.cgi | bash" as root I get an untrusted packages warning, a "Do you want to continue" message, but no chance to respond so "unrecognised input", and the process aborts....is there an easy way round this?
<wilstone> thanks
<crazybyte> Kano, intel core 2 duo with 2gb memory usb based wifi and sata hdd
<Kano> wilstone: dont use wget |bash, but download it
<Kano> crazybyte: amd board? or why usb based wifi?
<crazybyte> and that is why i was wondering if it is possible that both cores are working the only thing that when threading is used there is no explicit management on which core the thread goes in the case of nosmp
<crazybyte> Kano, it's Intel
<crazybyte> ah
<crazybyte> sorry it has Sis chipset
<Kano> the worst chipset you can buy
<crazybyte> i mean but usb based wifi that the wifi that is integrated is connecting through usb
<Kano> i would return it and get something with centrino logo
<crazybyte> i can't return it
<crazybyte> Kano, but it is possible that both cores are working even if they aren't visible by using nospm
<crazybyte> ?
<wilstone> Kano: thanks. i know this is a very stupid question, but I only started on ubuntu yesterday.....how?
<crazybyte> wilstone, try using a browser perhaps
<wilstone> yeah thanks for that.....
<Kano> crazybyte: nope
<crazybyte> ok
<crazybyte> thx for the info Kano :)
<crazybyte> btw Happy New Year!
<crazybyte> wilstone: go to that url that you gave
<wilstone> what I mean is where do I put it
<crazybyte> download the file it there is one there
<crazybyte> and or save it
<crazybyte> in a file if you get a contents
<crazybyte> and run it manually
<crazybyte> you can save it anywhere imho
<Kano> wget -O firmware-update.sh  http://linux.dell.com/repo/firmware/bootstrap.cgi
<Kano> chmod +x firmware-update.sh
<Kano> sudo ./firmware-update.sh
<Kano> in case of problems try
<Kano> sudo bash firmware-update.sh
<wilstone> great
<wilstone> thanks Kano
<wilstone> for your patience
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-01-02
<mase_work> hey guys, was wondering if I could get some clarification on a bug report  (i'm not even sure i'm asking in the right channel ) .https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/245779 . It says the kernel team has been unsubscribed from this report, which is cool but it doesn't really have a resolution. Does this mean that there will be no fix in 8.04 or does it mean this has been sent off to some other place where it goes in
<mase_work> with the rest of the reports ?
<ubot3> Malone bug 245779 in linux "Server 8.04 LTS: soft lockup - CPU#1 stuck for 11s! [bond1:3795] - bond - bond0" [High,Confirmed] 
<pwnguin> so here's an odd report
<pwnguin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/156133
<ubot3> Malone bug 156133 in linux-firmware "bluez suite lacks bluez-firmware package" [Undecided,Incomplete] 
<pwnguin> a user is reporting that 
<pwnguin> # ln -s bcm2033-fw.bin BCM2033-FW.bin
<pwnguin> # ln -s bcm2033-fw.bin BCM2033-FW.bin
<pwnguin> err
<pwnguin> a user is reporting that that symlink fixes a bluetooth bug
<crimsun> the capitalisation is causing the bug? mmkay.
<pwnguin> well
<pwnguin> entirely plausible
<pwnguin> the driver looks for a given file
<pwnguin> loads the file into wherever
<pwnguin> ext3 is case sensetive; windows generally is not
<crimsun> it's certainly a candidate for silliest source bug ever
<pwnguin> na
<pwnguin> when i was working with TinyOS, there were a lot of bugs like this
<pwnguin> that caused fail to build
<crimsun> doesn't make the bugs any less silly
<pwnguin> #include "dbg.h"
<pwnguin> in absolute terms, but silliest is a relative statement
<crimsun> seriously, though, the friggin case is hard-coded into the source :/
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> i haven't found the code yet
<crimsun> line 222, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-jaunty.git;a=blob;f=drivers/bluetooth/bcm203x.c;h=ee40201c7278ad94aadf43ac220c1cedfd67c49e;hb=HEAD
<pwnguin> so, patch the kernel or change the file's case?
<crimsun> doesn't really make a difference
<pwnguin> well, where does the firmware bin files come from?
<crimsun> linux-firmware
<pwnguin> thats not what i meant
<pwnguin> linux-firmware came from somewhere else
<crimsun> i suppose you could contact bluetooth_help@broadcom.com
<crimsun> that's what linux-firmware's firmware/broadcom/BCM-LEGAL.txt contains, at least
<crimsun> in any case, i have no idea if renaming the files is permitted, though i don't see why not [as the source package is in main, not restricted]
<crimsun> it would probably be simpler to perform the renaming in linux-firmware's debian/rules
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-01-03
<c_korn> hello
<c_korn> I am compiling wine with make -j2 on a intel core2duo but the cpu freq stays on 800Mhz instead of 2.00GHz
<c_korn> mode is ondemand
<c_korn> (using intrepid amd64)
<Kano> hi, could somebody update module-init-tools to 3.4 like in debian?
<laga> Kano: file a sync/merge request?
<Kano> config/amd64/config:CONFIG_DRM=y must be m
<Kano> thats only changed for i386
<Kano> needed from fglrx
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-01-04
<MTecknology> Any idea why I'm getting these errors? http://dpaste.com/140771/
<MTecknology> really quiet in here...
<MTecknology> anybody have an idea?
<crimsun> kinda lacking in detail, there
<crimsun> e.g., what's the base linux source? 
<MTecknology> crimsun: Ubuntu-2.6.32-9.13
<crimsun> which config options did you change?
<crimsun> a pristine copy of linux_2.6.32-9.13 gets past that point ok
<MTecknology> I tried using the same .config I was using from karmic
<crimsun> is it available somewhere?
<MTecknology> http://paste.ubuntu.com/351086/
<MTecknology> crimsun: I was hoping it was a simple little thing but it seems I have something pretty screwed up..
<crimsun> heh
<crimsun> pretty straightforward, actually:
<crimsun> ~/tmp/linux-2.6.32 $ grep -ni initrd .config                               
<crimsun> 106:# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set
<crimsun> ot/config-2.6.32-9-generic                                                              <
<crimsun> 127:CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y
<crimsun> i.e., init/initramfs.c
<crimsun> see commit 29f1e2 of ubuntu-lucid.git
<MTecknology> crimsun: how do you see a certain commit?
<crimsun> do you have a local copy of ubuntu-lucid.git ?
<MTecknology> ya
<MTecknology> I found it on gitweb, but I'd like to learn how to do it with git too
<crimsun> git log -p 29f1e2
<MTecknology> crimsun: is there any part of kernel work that's simple and easy?
<crimsun> MTecknology: sure, there are quite a few classes of low-hanging fruit
<MTecknology> crimsun: if I want to just dive in; where would you suggest doing it?
<MTecknology> I guess I should go through the .config and where it says something isn't set and set it
<crimsun> MTecknology: depending on experience and comfort with C, there're a few ways (at least)
<crimsun> MTecknology: the recommended bug lists that Leann releases is one
<MTecknology> I know very very little C; mostly only what I learned from bash scripting
<crimsun> MTecknology: you could try easing into the janitors project
<crimsun> #kernelnewbies, OFTC
<MTecknology> where's teh list lean puts out?
<crimsun> http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/ogasawara/kernel-buglist.html
<MTecknology> crimsun: thanks, I'll muck around that once I have this compile works
<MTecknology> crimsun: so the fix should have been to just do CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y; right?
<crimsun> MTecknology: depends whether you want the simple way
<MTecknology> I'd prefer not have any initrd
<crimsun> arguably there's little point to async population if you aren't using an initrd, so you could just fix the patch
<MTecknology> he, me fix something?
<crimsun> I don't know the best way to do it, because I didn't write it, and I don't know the intricate implications of conditionalising that particular code
<MTecknology> crimsun: thanks for that info; taught me more than I wanted to learn today :P
<MTecknology> crimsun: I tried to built it after setting that and it changed back to is not set
<MTecknology> crimsun: that's a big list, non of them look very simple
<MTecknology> crimsun: I almost have it... I'm getting this error during but and it hangs at maintainance shell, I do Ctrl+D and it reboots "
<MTecknology> mountall: could not connect to Plymouth"
<MTecknology> I think it's something to work on for tomorrow... 04:06 here
<unggnu> hi all
<MTecknology> unggnu: hi
<unggnu> What is the status of Nouveau and the Kernel in Lucid?
<unggnu> hi MTecknology
<MTecknology> unggnu: what's with the nick?
<unggnu> MTecknology: ?
<MTecknology> why did you pick it?
<MTecknology> I kinda like it... the "un-gnu" part
<unggnu> MTecknology: I don't know, a palindrome and some other things :D
<MTecknology> unggnu: You should apply for Ubuntu membership.. Just looking at the work you've been doing
<MTecknology> unggnu: You have any idea what would be needed in the lucid kernel that the lack of would cause this message? "mountall: could not connect to Plymouth"
<unggnu> MTecknology: I am pretty sure that the Plymouth part isn't ready yet, at least it wasn't the last time I have checked
<MTecknology> unggnu: I'm trying to compile my own slimmed down kernel. I'm using my .config from karmic and trying to make it compile with the lucid source. I got it to compile with the help of crimsun but now when I boot I get that error.
<unggnu> MTecknology: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/LucidBootExperience
<unggnu> MTecknology: I got this error even with the default Lucid kernel
<unggnu> At least some weeks ago
<MTecknology> hurray
<MTecknology> the current generic kernel gave no errors
<MTecknology> unggnu: so summing it up; wait a couple weeks before I try to mess with it again?
<unggnu> MTecknology: I still got the message with the generic kernel
<unggnu> just switch to terminal f8
<MTecknology> brb
<MTecknology> unggnu: I couldn't switch to tty8; I couldn't mount anything either; / was mounted but that was it
<MTecknology> unggnu: this might just be an issue I need to wait out
<MTecknology> it's 04:30 though - I should get some sleep
<MTecknology> unggnu: thanks
<unggnu> MTecknology: good night :)
<tim> hi all, compiling the nvidia kernel module 190.53 for 2.6.33-rc2 fails with the error message http://pastebin.com/d3b8ac89b ... any idea, what is going wrong?
<tim> i am running: dkms build -m nvidia -v 190.53  -k 2.6.33-rc2 --kernelsourcedir /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.33-rc2/
<rtg> Keybuk, wrt to bug #499491, is building TUN/TAP into the kernel really the right solution? Seems like its a class of problems, e.g., what about other boot essential drivers?
<ubot3`> Malone bug 499491 in openvpn "tun module no longer automatically available (was: Euca 1.6.2 fails to boot an instance)" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/499491
<Keybuk> yeah it's a long established class of problems
<Keybuk> basically since the introduction of devfs!
<Keybuk> things like ppp, tun, etc.
<Keybuk> pretty much all "network class" devices
<rtg> so, shall I just work around this one?
<Keybuk> if the code for them is in a module, the device node doesn't exist in /dev
<Keybuk> which means you can't use them without loading the module
<Keybuk> but these things are designed to be used by normal users
<Keybuk> who can't load the moduel
<rtg> there is no real downside to building it in other then size increase
<Keybuk> right
<Keybuk> and we were force-loading tun anyway before
<rtg> ok
<Keybuk> which meant it was in the initramfs
<Keybuk> which is an even greater size penalty
<Keybuk> and wasn't possible to blacklist
<Keybuk> ironically, most network class things don't have this problem, because they use sockets not device nodes
<Keybuk> and since the socket is opened from userspace
<Keybuk> but the "internal open" happens in kernelspace
<Keybuk> the kernel *can* call modprobe ;)
<rtg> yeah, TUN is special.
<Keybuk> (there's a chapter in my book about this :p)
<rtg> are you kidding about the book?
<Keybuk> no
<Keybuk> has been my holiday project to make a start on it
<rtg> ah, guess thats why I had not heard about it.
<rtg> the kernel team will be at Millbank next week. will you drop by one day?
<Keybuk> I'm in Sydney most of next week
<Keybuk> the bits of it that I'm not, I'm in the air
<Keybuk> but I may drop by on the way to Heathrow if I have some time
<rtg> Sydney? I thought linux-conf.au was in NZ this time?
<rtg> oh, but its the following week
<Keybuk> book is going to be called the Linux Plumbers Handbook, it basically covers the kernel userspace interfaces, and all the bits that plug into them up to the X server
<Keybuk> right, Sydney is holida
<rtg> cool
<Keybuk> I'm not flying half way around the world and not chilling out in Sydney first ;)
<ogra> slacker ! you just had one !
<ogra> (happy new year etc :) )
<Keybuk> ogra: I had very little holiday last year :p
<ogra> heh, me too ... as little that david forced me to take december off 
<Keybuk> and, well
<Keybuk> LCA
<Keybuk> Sydney holiday is mandatory
<ogra> i thik this was the first 3 weeks in a row i ever took since working here 
<Keybuk> it's one of those airports I refuse to just transit through
<Keybuk> because it's a beautiful city
<Keybuk> and LCA is in NZ
<Keybuk> so I obviously need to take some holiday there too and see the island
<rtg> seems like a wise policy to me :)
<ogra> yeah, indeed, i wasnt serious :)
<Q-FUNK> smb: howdy! :)
<Q-FUNK> ogasawara: hi!
<Q-FUNK> any suggestion on how to proceed with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/396286
<ubot3`> Malone bug 396286 in linux "[Geode LX] [OLPC] 2.6.31-generic: kernel panic near the end of initramfs" [High,In progress] 
<smb> Q-FUNK, Hi, not a better one than either get the kernel build with the suggestions from hpa or succeed on making them reproduce it 
<Q-FUNK> smb: it fails to build, here.  it repeatedly dies with a "truncated file" error.
<smb> Q-FUNK, are you using ccache?
<Q-FUNK> ccache ??
<Q-FUNK> probably not.  never heard about it
<smb> Q-FUNK, If you don't know, then never mind. :)
<Q-FUNK> heck, even simply trying to build the kernel without hpa's patch fails as above.
<Q-FUNK> something in either gcc or the kconfig defaults makes it fail to build on this geode.
<smb> Q-FUNK, Is there even the slightest chance that your machine could have a hardware problem?
<smb> IOW do we have anybody else seeing the same problems as you do on another machine?
<Q-FUNK> rolling back to jaunty and building those kernels works.
<Q-FUNK> or running any stock kernel package from the ubuntu vanilla collection until 2.6.30 works
<Q-FUNK> only vanilla kernel packages after 2.6.30 flatly don't run
<Q-FUNK> until 2.6.30, whether self-built, jaunty generic or ubuntu vanilla package, it all works fine
<Q-FUNK> it's only since during karmic development phase, after the generic kernel was switched from 2.6.30 to 2.6.31 that generic kernsl fail to run or build.
<Q-FUNK> I'm thus wondering whether the kernel might have acquired some new code that makes it fail to boot on older hardware, the same way that changes that came in 2.6.23 make the kernel stop booting on older geode GX1 hardware.
<Q-FUNK> well, there's a few people subscribed to the bug, so I'm guessing that others are affected too.
<Q-FUNK> or were some defaults changes in -generic that only make it work on 686 or newer?
<Q-FUNK> am I supposed to use the -486 kernel on older hardware?
<Q-FUNK> erm, sorry, 386
<smb> Q-FUNK, The problem was that the bisect went for code that is quite unrelated and also the "working" kernels I build for you were just adding delays. So either its not the real cause and its another patch or there is a hw specific problem that just surfaces in certain timing conditions
<Q-FUNK> could be
<Q-FUNK> hpa points to some distros having changed GCC defaults as a possible cause.  does that affect ubuntu?
<smb> Q-FUNK, I think the main reason for 386 was something else which I don't remember atm. We did not change the gcc options for the kernel build afaik
<Q-FUNK> hpa refers to gcc built-in defaults changes
<Q-FUNK> well, could hpa's patch be applied to the ubuntu kernel anyhow, just to be safe?
<Q-FUNK> smb: I'm curious as to whether a test package of 2.6.32 generic without your kprint additions and with hpa's patch instead would wokr.  however, it flat out fails to build here.
<smb> Q-FUNK, I will try to build you a package tomorrow.
<Q-FUNK> smb: thanks!
<bdmurray> apw: could you update bug 429257 for pitti?
<ubot3`> Malone bug 429257 in gvfs "MMC cards no longer auto mount" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429257
<rtg> bdmurray, apw is not back until tomorrow
<bdmurray> rtg: okay, maybe he'll see it then ;-)
<jarek> Anyone know about Mantis drivers for Ubuntu 10.04?
<jarek> They exist in linux-next now
<jarek> a lot of people waiting for this driver, also its shouldn't mess anything
<jarek> is possible to backport this driver?
<lamont> anybody got thoughts on 503109 ? other than that it's a eglibc issue
<MTecknology> If you guys put the "view" of Linux into one line, what would it be?
<MTecknology> fully free and open wouldn't work because some proprietary code exists afaik..
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-01-05
<dhillon-v10> ogasawara, hi :) happy new year, I have been working with the upstream kernel for a while now and I want to make a regressions database, the ones present in karmic and the ones coming up in lucid that the people discussed in the upstream, do you think it would be any useful
<JFo> dhillon-v10, I think it would be, but that is just me :)
<dhillon-v10> JFo, it would be a quite a bit of work and I am up for maintaining it, I will probably use launchpad API to get stuff out of launchpad and some other scripts for the upstream so do you think I should go with it :)
<JFo> heh, I think it is very worthwhile
<JFo> but unfortunately I can't speak for ogasawara 
<dhillon-v10> JFo, alright thanks :) yah she's pretty busy atm that's why it might take a while for her to respond
<ogasawara> dhillon-v10: not sure if it's really necessary to have a separate database for information on regressions as it seems you can already extract regression info from Launchpad based on tags
<ogasawara> dhillon-v10: bugs should already be getting tagged "karmic", "lucid", etc. and if it's a regression should also have the regression-* tag
<dhillon-v10> ogasawara, I was thinking about adding more from the upstream kernel and from other distributions
<ogasawara> dhillon-v10: if it's reported as a regression upstream too, it'd probably be better to set the upstream bug watch or bug watch to the other distributions bug
<dhillon-v10> ogasawara, alright :) so I guess I can work on something else then
<ogasawara> dhillon-v10: but making sure the launchpad bug and the upstream bug are linked is useful
<dhillon-v10> ogasawara, alright I do take care of setting the upstream watches, I have gotten better at bug triaging now probably going to be a MOTU soon :)
<dhillon-v10> ogasawara, hey is there any type of database that you guys might need, since I already started working on that one, I could modify it to suit some other needs
<hashimi> Hi
<jcastro> hi everyone, if I have a bug that I need someone on the team to look at eventually I assign it to ... ?
<rtg> jcastro, get ogasawara's attention. she'll assign it accordingly
<jcastro> rtg: thanks!
<smb> jcastro, Nobody. Either send a mail to the kernel-team mailing list or do like rtg said
<bjf> **
<bjf> ** Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Today @ 17:00 UTC - #ubuntu-meeting
<bjf> **
<bjf> ##
<bjf> ## Meeting starting now
<bjf> ##
<smb> bjf, not on #ubuntu-meeting
<apw> ogasawara, are you owning bug #499785?
<ubot3`> Malone bug 499785 in linux "nic-usb-modules should include asix" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/499785
<ogasawara> apw: yep, I'll assign myself
<ogasawara> apw: will send patch to the mailing list in a sec, unless you want to fix and commit.  It is just a one line patch.
<NCommander> bjf, ericm_: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commit;h=edabd38e1a017e922e3e3b485ee3ddb4df433aa4 - dove support looks like it landed mainline
<bjf> NCommander, very nice!
<NCommander> bjf, not sure if it includes all our boards, but if we can scrap linux-mvl-dove as a separate package, I'll be a happy camper
<bjf> NCommander, this isn't everything, just the beginnings
<NCommander> bjf, of course, but still
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-01-06
<ericm_> NCommander, yes, but as bjf said just the begining - there are a lot other need to be sorted out - far from complete
<NCommander> ericm_, still, very promising to see things go upstream
<ericm_> NCommander, yes - would be a lot easier for us
<ripps> Are we going to use kernel 2.6.33 in Lucid?
<crimsun> no.
<weecol> can anyone recommend options for building and submitting builds via kernel.org source trees?
<hyperair> weecol: what do you mean submitting builds?
<hyperair> otherwise if you're looking for a suitable .config, you can get the ubuntu kernel packages and extract the /boot/config-<kernel version>.gz from it
<weecol> do i have to have priveliges to offer a build in ubuntu based on a kernel org tree for example, could this go in a development channel at my first stage of working on the kernel?
<hyperair> i don't really understand what you mean here.
<weecol> how does one interact with testing to prepare a build for ultimate general release?
<hyperair> i'm not sure actually (i'm not part of the kernel-team). the wiki page in the title should say something though
<weecol> is there a path to submitting packages like the kernel for download from ubuntu repositories?
<hyperair> for packages in general, there's revu.
<hyperair> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/
<hyperair> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/REVU
<hyperair> but for kernels it's best to bring up whatever issue in the kernel-team mailing list i would think
<weecol> If I want to create a deb package of the kernel from kernel org is there a page in the wiki about patching the kernel tree so that you can then create a candidate package for other people to test in kernel development under ubuntu?
<weecol> btw what is the ubuntu schedule for kernel normally?
<weecol> is that something i can read some where else?
<weecol> I am looking for some cummunity based development work I can join in with, what is the best approach for a collaborative manner of working?
 * hyperair pokes apw
 * apw looks confused
<weecol> hoes he have more ideas on this then?
 * hyperair is very confused as well
<weecol> am i not making sence?
<apw> weecol, i am not sure how far back to read, whats the question?
<apw> are you asking if you can build and offer kernels to people as a 'personal thing" ?
<apw> PPAs will build and allow distribution of kernels as for any other package
 * apw waits for weecol 
<weecol> is there a set plan to the kernel program or do different people contribute different ideas and you get a diversity of idea for the testing teams to try and comment on?
<smb> Probably the question is "how can I help to get upstream fixes into ubuntu kernels" for which more or less the answer is work together with upstream.
<apw> weecol, people are free to contribute to the process of getting the kernel ready for a release, though few do so
<apw> the main interface for that is the kernel team email list
<weecol> hope i haven't disturbed you too much.
<apw> not at all
<apw> weecol, not sure if we have managed to answer your question
<weecol> so if I want to look at some fix/feature in a release in upstream I can work with a group in that part of the development team?
<apw> the team is pretty small at the ubuntu level, we hang out here
<apw> people wanting to help are always welcome
<smb> Right, though writing to the mailing list has some advantages. For one people can look at it over time and it is less likely to be lost
<apw> indeed
<weecol> if I want to offer help but I want to help in more than one role is there any issues with that from what you can see?
<weecol> i know I may have to manage my time and efforts like everyone would I can to everything.
<smb> Not that I would see any. If you have a specific niche and can help there, why not
<apw> indeed
<weecol> how does the upstream and other source of fixes and features get managed is there someone who can see which parts have changed in the current tree?
<weecol> is there a svn repositry for development kernel trees?
<weecol> in ubuntu?
<smb> There are git repos
<rtg> weecol, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelMaintenance
<weecol> something gfor me to read
<smb> weecol, when you look at the index (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KnowledgeBase) there is a whole bunch of things to help
<asac> jjohansen: hey. jdstrand send me to you to ask about what commits from .32 apparmore would be good to backport to .31
<asac> background: on arm we have .31 in lucid and want to ensure that we still deliver best apparmore experience ;)
<rackerhacker> is this the right channel to inquire about the linux-ec2 kernel package?
<jjohansen> asac: backporting individual commits from .32 will be kind of ugly, better to pull the whole thing
<rtg> rackerhacker, jjohansen is the guy to ask. he may not be on yet.
<rackerhacker> rtg: thanks - looks like both of you spoke at the same time ;)
<jjohansen> asac: there is only one or two tweeks needed to have the .32 version run on .31
<rtg> rackerhacker, xchat network lag :)
<rackerhacker> hah
<rackerhacker> jjohansen: when you have a moment, i have a question regarding linux-ec2 and compiling it from source
<rackerhacker> no rush
<jjohansen> rackerhacker: shoot, I am following a meeting atm but as long as you don't mind some lag now works
<rackerhacker> jjohansen: i haven't had enough caffeine yet this morning, so i am a bit laggy as well
<jjohansen> which source are you referring to, EC2 branch or using an upstream kernel
<rackerhacker> jjohansen: i'm familiar with make-dpkg for standard debian/ubuntu kernels, but i'm still digging for the proper procedure to compile linux-ec2 using that ec2 kernel flaviour
<rackerhacker> jjohansen: not upstream vanilla, i'm pulling the linux-ec2 source package itself
<jjohansen> ah well in that case it is basically just the upstream build
<jjohansen> what kind of problems are you running into?
<rackerhacker> well, i'm wrestling with make-kpkg to get it to use the ec2 flavor
<rackerhacker> to be completely honest, i'm used to compiling vanilla source all the time, but the debian/ubuntu build process throws me for a loop
<jjohansen> hrmm, okay I have never used make-kpkg
<rackerhacker> jjohansen: that's good to know - it's results are terrible so far ;)
<apw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelMaintenance i think is the place to find compile instructions
<rackerhacker> do you use the fakeroot debian/rules method?
<rtg> rackerhacker, you're swimming upstream. have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelMaintenance ?
<jjohansen> rackerhacker: yep
<rackerhacker> oh man, where was this page yesterday ;) this is exactly what i need
 * rackerhacker facepalms
<smb> rtg, Do we have any bugs associated with the last three Karmic LBM updates? I believe to remember there is one for compat-wireless but can't remember which number...
<rtg> smb, not that I recall
<rackerhacker> jjohansen: one last thing, and it might be somewhat trivial - would it be possible to rename the -ec2 tag to something else during the kernel build?
<rtg> smb, are you referring to a tracking bug?
<rackerhacker> jjohansen: i don't work for amazon ;)
<smb> rtg, yes
<rtg> smb, I have not created one.
<rackerhacker> jjohansen: i've tried some basic hackery, but i've ended up causing more headaches
<smb> rtg, Hm, I guess though it is "only" lbm, it might be nice for the sru
<smb> rtg, I can do then
<smb> rtg, Is there more reason for alsa updates than "offer the latest crack to people in need"?
<rtg> smb, not as far as I'm concerned.
<smb> rtg, Ok, then I'll take that :)
<rtg> smb, LBM has always been best effort. at least now with the stable updates, we;re not as much at risk for totally braking things
<rtg> breaking*
<asac> jjohansen: pull the whole thing?
<smb> rtg, Right, its more to make it a bit more similar to the main kernel sru. And I believe we had those before. Gives the sru team a bit to read. 
<jjohansen> rackerhacker: it should be possible, I haven't really looked at it so I can't say how to do it off the top of my head
<rackerhacker> jjohansen: i figured it might be a little involved ;)
<asac> jjohansen: could you send me some pointers to asac@ubuntu.com ?
<rtg> jjohansen, rackerhacker: change the package name in debian.ec2/changelog ?
<jjohansen> asac: that would be the easiest backport, since it lives in its own dir
<jjohansen> rtg: yeah that was my guess, I have done that to add my own tag but wasn't sure if that was sufficient to drop ec2 from the whole build and package
<jjohansen> asac: sure
<asac> thx a bunch!!!
<rtg> jjohansen, it'll like take some more hackery then that, but I can never remember until I actually have to do it.
<rtg> likely*
<rackerhacker> rtg / jjohansen: thanks again for pointing me in the right direction
 * apw cries, reviewing stable updates is incredibly boriing
<rtg> apw, and there is a slew of 'em
<smb> apw, Really? >:-P
<apw> bah i am 'just' doing your 31.7 and thats borigin enough
 * smb just completed 31.10
<smb> (which admittedly were "only" 30 instead of 90)
<rackerhacker> jjohansen: with linux-source-ec2, what's the recommended way to make menuconfig?
<rackerhacker> jjohansen: i tried 'debian.ec2/scripts/misc/kernelconfig editconfig', but it refuses to save my changes, and reverts to the old configs each time its run
<rackerhacker> s/its/it's/
<jjohansen> really?
<rackerhacker> yeah, it surprised me, too
<jjohansen> rackerhacker: it is what I have used
<jjohansen> reackerhacker: if you are just doing it temporarily, you can do
<jjohansen> fdr clean
<jjohansen> fdr prepare
<jjohansen> make menuconfig O=debian.ec2/build
<jjohansen> where fdr is fake debian root
<rackerhacker> i'll give that a go
<rackerhacker> jjohansen: the clean worked fine, but then the prepare threw an error -> http://pastie.org/769171
<jjohansen> rackerhacker: sorry fdr prepare-ec2
<rtg> rackerhacker, try 'fakeroot debian/rules editconfigs' instead of calling the script directly.
<rackerhacker> thanks rtg - i'll try that as it's still not saving
<rackerhacker> hmm, still not saving... this is quite peculiar
<rackerhacker> each time i run editconfigs, it reverts to the defaults
<rackerhacker> i'm wondering if my build environment isn't right
<rackerhacker> i'm going to quit bothering y'all and try to clean this up, start fresh ;)
<rtg> rackerhacker, 'sudo apt-get build-deps linux-ec2' should get all of the tools you need.
<jjohansen> rackerhacker: a few things to check, is there a stamp-prepare-ec2 in debian/stamps
<jjohansen> if you edit the configs manually you will need to touch that file
<jjohansen> other wise they get regenerated
<rackerhacker> jjohansen: that may be what i'm missing
<rackerhacker> by manually, do you mean via something like vim? or via menuconfig?
<jjohansen> yeah
<jjohansen> if you are use fdr, I don't think it should be necessary
<jjohansen> as it should save the changes to debian.ec2, so the changes show up when the config file is generated
<rackerhacker> to get the source, do you recommend using 'apt-get install linux-ec2-source' ?
<rackerhacker> i was downloading the tar.gz from packages.ubuntu earlier
<rackerhacker> wasn't sure if they were the same
<rtg> rackerhacker, 'git clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-lucid.git'
<rtg> then 'git checkout -b ec2 origin/ec2'
<rackerhacker> rtg: thanks, will try that next
<andrew[pkwrks]> hi everyone... i'm wondering, where did all the kernel debuginfo packages go?
<andrew[pkwrks]> they used to be at http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/l/linux/, but now that is empty...
<andrew[pkwrks]> where have the kernel debuginfo packages gone... does anybody know?
<smb> andrew[pkwrks], I cannot say where they have gone, but I believe the place is right. Will need to investigate
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-01-07
<rackerhacker> jjohansen: fwiw, checking out from git fixed my problems 100% - thanks again
<jjohansen> glad to hear it
<rackerhacker> i don't even know if i should log a bug for the previous issues - i could reproduce it on a completely clean environment
<rackerhacker> jjohansen: not sure if this is the appropriate forum to ask, but what's your outlook on xen support fully returning to vanilla kernels?
<zul> rackerhacker: not soon maybe 34
<rackerhacker> yeah, i'm not feeling optimistic :/
<rackerhacker> i noticed the fedora devs mentioned in their docs that they were hoping for .33
<jjohansen> rackerhacker: not optimistic, not .33 and I doubt .34
<MTeck-Linux> I'm missing something in the kernel... In lucid when I try to mount anything it says 'mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist' that's my /boot. / is on sda2 and that mounts fine during boot. It's dying at mountall; any idea what's missing or screwed up?
<Q-FUNK> smb: can we apply your extra debug messages patch to something 2.6.32 so that we continue testing this Geode issue against Lucid material?
<Q-FUNK> it also seems that plymouth cannot work against a 2.6.31 kernel, anyhow.
<apw> MTeck-Linux, sounds like sda1 wasn't foudn by udev to me, check /var/log/udev and see if it has anything about sda1
<smb> Q-FUNK, I can't say anything about the plymouth issue. I can check how well the old patches go against Lucid. Do you want the amount of debug that still crashes or the amount that suddenly makes it work?
<maxb> Hi, running Lucid's kernel, I no longer have a /dev/net/tun. Does anyone know why that might be?
<maxb> Booting Lucid with Karmic's kernel makes it appear again
<soren> maxb: It's no longer automatically loaded.
<soren> maxb: You can wait for a new kernel (which will have it built in), or you can "modprobe tun" until then.
<rtg> maxb, should be temporary. initramfs no longer creates the tun/tap device, but now the driver is gonna be built into the kernel.
<maxb> What should users of, etc., openvpn clients be doing.... ah, right
<Q-FUNK> smb: the amount that makes it boot :)
<smb> Q-FUNK, Ok, I try to make it happen. But it might get a bit delayed
<Q-FUNK> smb: sounds good.  thanks!
<tjaalton> I have a reproducible kernel crash on lucid
<tjaalton> how do I get a backtrace, the machine just reboots
<tjaalton> another crash
<apw> tjaalton, i assume its not getting recorded in syslog?
<tjaalton> apw: no, I installed linux-crashdump hoping that it would catch it
<manjo> tjaalton, can you turn on kerneloops and catch it perhaps? 
<tjaalton> manjo: does it take more than installing that package?
<manjo> apt-cache search kerneloops
<manjo> kerneloops-daemon - kernel oops tracker
<manjo> kerneloops - kernel oops tracker
<manjo> kerneloops-applet - applet for the kernel oops tracker
<tjaalton> I had the daemon already
<manjo> I believe that apport hooks for kerneloops also exists
<tjaalton> kerneloops was disabled, now running
<mdz> tjaalton, kerneloops will only help if something got logged
<mdz> otherwise, you will need to use linux-crashdump
<tjaalton> they are both installed now, but it seems that linux-crashdump only installs the changelog
<tjaalton> some packaging goof?
<manjo> tjaalton, before you reboot does it give you enough time to even take a photo of the screen ?
<tjaalton> manjo: no, it reboots itself
<tjaalton> but of course I can't reproduce it anymore (at will)
<tjaalton> it happened three times by just logging in, opening a terminal and then browsing some directory with tab-completion :)
<manjo> tjaalton, what hw is this on  ?
<tjaalton> manjo: thinkpad x61, intel
<tjaalton> I've got a newer libdrm/mesa though, could be related
<tjaalton> but since linux-crashdump is essentially empty, there's no way to get a crashdump?
<tjaalton> crashed again, but I see no dumps
<tjaalton> l-c seems to be a metapackage.. no wonder it doesn't install anything
<manjo> tjaalton, can you give us a clue as to where it crashes perhaps ? funciton name or something that flashes on the screen momentarily 
<tjaalton> manjo: the display freezes for a moment, and the next thing is the thinkpad boot logo :)
<tjaalton> and l-c doesn't catch that. the example on wiki works
<matti> ;]
<rackerhacker> jjohansen: i've built linux-ec2 properly via git, but i always end up with my total memory inflated by ~ 9MB: http://pastie.org/private/a78gpabfjnl94cn4uciq
<rackerhacker> jjohansen: i've been digging through my .config for any option that would cause that to happen but i haven't had luck finding something
<jjohansen> rackerhacker: are you doing i386 or amd64?
<rackerhacker> amd64
<jjohansen> right there was something about the mapping for the EC2 kernels
<jjohansen> The i386 base is at 0 but amd64 isn't
<jjohansen> I need to refresh my brain give me a minute
<rackerhacker> jjohansen: no problem ;) i appreciate the help
<NCommander> ericm_, ping?
<manjo> NCommander, can you get éclair out & fix the camera
<NCommander> manjo, wrong channel? :-)
<manjo> NCommander, :) yeah wrong channel but right guy 
<NCommander> manjo, try #cyanogenmod, but I'm working on it
<manjo> NCommander, they talk about GF's and such... not real andriod talk 
<NCommander> manjo, #android-dev?
<manjo> I was on it and shouted for a little bit... 
<manjo> hmm let me try that 
<manjo> NCommander, does your camera have this problem ? 
<NCommander> manjo, well, I'm not sure what the prroblem is specifically
<manjo> NCommander, solarization - the image looks like I am looking thro a film of oil ... colors are all weired 
<NCommander> manjo, post a pic?
<manjo> NCommander, email on the way
<manjo> NCommander, did you get it ? 
<crimsun> erm, this isn't normal, correct?  http://pastebin.com/d4273c26d
<bjf> crimsun, ah, no, that looks bad
<crimsun> that's stock 2.6.32-9.13-generic
<crimsun> purposely with all proprietary drivers deinstalled and some time after a fresh (cold) power cycle
<crimsun> I've reproduced it using a brand new device (assuming identical) from retail
<crimsun> also reproducible on i386
<crimsun> (i386 is a different machine entirely)
<bjf> crimsun, please file a bug, sounds like a regression
<crimsun> yeah, I'm trying
<crimsun> I can't seem to stay connected long enough to get through the LP auth process :(
<bjf> can you go hard-wired?
<crimsun> unfortunately, no (crappy netbook)
<crimsun> I've already got most of it typed, so I'll just sneakernet it
<MTeck-Linux> any guess what I'm probably missing if all my partitions are recognized fine except for extended partitions?
<manjo> MTeck-Linux, is your extended partition formatted ? 
<MTeck-Linux> manjo: ya
<manjo> MTeck-Linux, what does sudo fdisk -l say ? 
<MTeck-Linux> manjo: I'm been messing aaround with the kernel
<MTeck-Linux> This is the first partition during boot that the kernel panics on; /dev/sda5              19        1842    14651248+  83  Linux
<manjo> /dev/sda1  or such ? 
<MTeck-Linux> that mounts fine
<manjo> ok
<manjo> so your primary mounts ok 
<MTeck-Linux> yup
<manjo> you have /home on extended partition ? 
<manjo> what is the kernel version ? 
<MTeck-Linux> ya
<MTeck-Linux> I'm using Ubuntu-2.6.32-10.14; but I've also been compiling it myself and taking some things out; that's where I'm missing something
<manjo> did you modify fstab by any chance ? 
<manjo> ah ic 
<manjo> so you have a custom kernel 
<MTeck-Linux> I could go through and enable a lot of stuff, i just thought I'd ask for an idea here
<manjo> hmm not seen that failure ... iirc 
<manjo> not with stock kernels
<manjo> one place I would check is to see if you fstab is not corrupted
<MTeck-Linux> it's not
<manjo> ok
<MTeck-Linux> I only have one system; it's just something i disabled in the kernel that I need; I need to figure out what it is
<manjo> you could boot into a bash shell and try to manually mount your /home 
<manjo> init=/bin/bash I think
<MTeck-Linux> it's a kernel panic so that probably won't work
<manjo> do you know where it panics ?
<MTeck-Linux> mounting /dev/sda5
<manjo> vfs
<MTeck-Linux> oh...
<MTeck-Linux> thanks :)
<MTeck-Linux> now where is that :P
<manjo> MTeck-Linux, did you mess with any file system config options ? 
<MTeck-Linux> ya
<manjo> like enable devfs support or something 
<MTeck-Linux> no
<MTeck-Linux> but I can't find either vfs of devfs by searching for it
<manjo> you can get the kernel source and look at the std config option and compare them with your modified options
<manjo> the std config options should be under debian.master/config
<manjo> if you have the kernel source you can look there 
<MTeck-Linux> thanks
<manjo> config.common.ubuntu should have common config options 
<manjo> MTeck-Linux, you could boot from live CD etc and see that your partition table is intact
<MTeck-Linux> I'm using the same system actually; using the default kernel until I get my own flying :)
<manjo> ah so *it is* your kernel .. ok 
<xteejx> Hi guys, sorry to bother you but bug 228302 has been triaged by myself and has been stale for a while, wondered if anyone from the team would mind having a look when you get a chance please? :)
<ubot3> Malone bug 228302 in baltix "[KARMIC] No DMA nor 32bits IO support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228302
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-01-08
<MTeck-Linux> what code is it that requires initramfs support now in 9.10 that wasn't there in 9.04?
<RAOF> MTeck-Linux: You mean 10.04 rather than 9.10? IIRC there was a “parallelise populating of root filesystem" patch for bootspeed that broke non-initramfs.
<MTeck-Linux> ya..
<MTeck-Linux> oh...
<MTeck-Linux> RAOF: You have any idea if there's intention to have that fixed by release time?
<RAOF> MTeck-Linux: It'd want to be fixed before sending upstream, but I don't belive that the kernel team cares about the non-initramfs case for Ubuntu.
<RAOF> MTeck-Linux: I think there was discussion about this on the kernel-team@ mailing list, for what it's worth.
<MTeck-Linux> RAOF: any idea how long ago, I could make an attempt to try to fix it - although it's not likely I have that skill
<RAOF> MTeck-Linux: It'd be about a month ago, I think.
<RAOF> I can't seem to find the exact mail.
<MTeck-Linux> RAOF: thanks, I can look for it later too; once I get that other thing that's missing on my config I can see if I can figure out how to fix it :)
 * lamont tries to remember - in general could one run a dapper userspace on a hardy kernel?
<smb> lamont, With luck but with no guaranties
<lamont> right
<lamont> our test of PPC_CELL=n didn'
<lamont> t pan out, so it's back to dapper
<lamont> but it'd be nice test a hardy kernel with tweaks from time to time to see if we can get to hardy
<smb> The problem likely is with userspce, as the kernel between lts releases is likely prone to some kernel-userspace abi changes
<smb> And actually I got the feeling we probably do not care enough to make much effort there as Dapper goes away soon if I did not remember the wrong year
<smb> lamont, Ok, sorry I remembered the wrong year. Maybe more hoping than remembering. :-P
<_ruben> my current build box has 2 cpus with ht (so 4 logical cpus), when compiling a kernel, what would be the "optimal" concurrency setting?
<rtg> _ruben, by default the kernel build determines the number of CPU and does a 'make -jX' accordingly
<_ruben> rtg: ah ok, didnt know that
<rtg> _ruben, you can override it by setting CONCURRENCY_LEVEL as an environment variable
<_ruben> but i suppose the default should be "best" in general...
<_ruben> i had my doubts between N and N+1 .. based on very vague memories from long long ago 
<smb> _ruben, You might always try out what is best in your case, but generally the build is io bound in most cases
<rtg> _ruben, it hardly makes much difference. you're usually I/O bound anyway
<rtg> smb, stop reading my mind
 * smb tries
<smb> For i7 systems there have been suggesd
<smb> stions to limit the number of cores and so allow the rest to go to boos mode
<rtg> smb, what is boos mode?
<smb> (fingers still a bit numb after doing a walk outside)
<smb> On those if you do not use all cores the remaining go faster (the die temp is the same in that case)
<rtg> smb,  not many i7's in the real world yet, are there?
<smb> rtg, one in my room :)
<rtg> smb, and 2 in my shop 
<smb> So at least 3. And there was some coverage on those in one magazine I read. But yeah, probably a bit costly for normal usage.
<_ruben> default build gives me 67% user, 8% sys, 25% idle .. disk util around 5% .. according to iostat
<smb> I believe to remember the iowait statistics were the interesting ones. But must admit I have not really looked closely lately.
<_ruben> smb: was looking at those just now .. between 0.00% and 0.30% .. software raid1 over 2 sata disks
<smb> Sounds a bit like there would be room for trying a bigger -j value to see whether this would get your cpus more saturated. I think in the end for us it was an ok approach to go just for the numbers of cpu's. You still can do more than one build in parallel...
<_ruben> heh .. increase concurrency to 6 and iowait sky rockets :)
<smb> hehe, ok, so the default is not too bad. :)
<_ruben> apparently so :)
<hashimi> Hi everyone
<hashimi> I have a problem
<hashimi> I want to change my boot splash image from my own setup linux.
<hashimi> But i don't know how to do it.
<hashimi> could anyone help me?
<smb> hashimi, Hopefully they did not send you here from there, but I think in #ubuntu-devel there might be more chance to find one with that knowledge
<hashimi> Ok really thanks for reply. I will go out to there.
<hashimi> Thanks smb
<_ruben> btw .. currently i build kernel by calling debian/rules directly, is there a recommended/supported/whatever method that'd yield proper .dsc files and the like, so i can dput it to my own repo
<smb> _ruben, debuild -B should yield the same results as the buildd's
<smb> possibly needing -uc -us for not signing the files by default or overriding the signers key
<_ruben> smb: that'd probably build all flavours right? as im only interested in my own custom flavour 
<smb> Right in that case you would either need to modify things to remove flavours or do as you do now. But that created the deb files only
<smb> For the source package you can call "debuild -S -i -I" after a "fakeroot debian/rules clean"
<smb> err
<smb> "dpkg-buildpackage -S -i -I" or "debuild -S" I think, though I usually use the former
<_ruben> smb: ah ok, thanks for the tips
<_ruben> crap .. used the wrong buildroot .. used a karmic one, while i need a kernel for hardy :p
<_ruben> gives me a libc6 dependency error on install :)
<smb> Doh, and oh btw. I think in Hardy the default -j might not (yet) be related to the number of CPU's-
<_ruben> good call
 * _ruben hits ^C
<_ruben> noticed a -j1 :)
<_ruben> lets try concurrency level of 5
<_ruben> weird .. my i386 backport of karmic's kernel (with custom patch) does work as expected .. but the amd64 backport fails to detect my lvm at boot :/
<_ruben> oh well, that's something for next week to figure out
<rackerhacker> jjohansen: were you able to remember where that extra kernel memory came from in linux-ec2 on amd64?
<jjohansen> rackerhacker: no, I need to spend some time looking at the code and I just haven't managed to get to it yet
<rackerhacker> jjohansen: that's okay, i figured i'd just check in ;)
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-01-09
<MTeck-Linux> I don't get this.. I copy the config from /boot/config-2.6.32-9-generic and try to build the kernel with that exact config and I still get a kernel panic when booting :S
<MTeck-Linux> and now I know why... update-grub
<MTeck-Linux> still hates me... I wonder what I'm missing :S
<MTeck-Linux> maybe make clean; reset --hard origin/master; checkout; remake config; make.......
<mozmck> For a custom kernel, can I use "make xconfig" to change the kernel config or do I have to wade through all the config variants and change things manually?
<hyperair> mozmck: make xconfig will do just fine.
<MTeck-Linux> make xconfig doesn't seem worth the deps; xconfig is nice :)
 * hyperair uses menuconfig
<mozmck> I'm using the git repo for karmic.  So I can do make xconfig, and then run debian/rules to build packages?  What args do I give debian/rules?
<MTeck-Linux> s/xconfig is nice/menuconfig is nice/
<mozmck> I want anything other than trying to hand edit the files!
<hyperair> mozmck: nobody hand edits the files
<MTeck-Linux> mozmck: when I compile my own kernel I grab git repo, copy the config from /boot/, make menuconfig, configure things, save/exit, make -j3; make all modules_install install
<hyperair> you should probably do make oldconfig prior to make menuconfig
<mozmck> ok.  the instructions I've found so far seem to indicate that some do.
<MTeck-Linux> the only down side to how I do it is there's no .deb to install and it won't be handled via apt
<mozmck> ah, just what I was going to ask.
<mozmck> I need to end up with .debs
 * hyperair has a convenient alias for building kernels with make-kpkg
<hyperair> which ends up with .debs
<mozmck> so I need to some how run debian/rules I guess.
<hyperair> if you have kernel-package you can use make-kpkg
<hyperair> it'll do the debian/rules fancy things
<mozmck> I've been told make-kpkg is heresy on ubuntu these days :)
<hyperair> hmph.
<hyperair> i'm old fashioned
<hyperair> where's said tutorial?
<mozmck> http://blog.avirtualhome.com/2009/11/03/how-to-compile-a-kernel-for-ubuntu-karmic/
<MTeck-Linux> I learned compiling kernels in Gentoo so using make is easiest for me
<MTeck-Linux> lucid has a few things going on that are throwing me for a loop though
<mozmck> I notice the configs say that were generated with splitconfig.pl
<hyperair> huh
<mozmck> I wonder if I can run that or something on a config and create a new flavour...
<hyperair> mozmck: that tutorial looks quite a bit more complicated than my make-kpkg way... =\
<MTeck-Linux> ya, that looks ugly
<MTeck-Linux> hyperair: what's your method?
<mozmck> I normally use make-kpkg (I came from using debian for years), but there were a couple of things that were not quite the same as the official packages that I had to try and fix.
<hyperair> MTeck-Linux: alias buildkernel='AUTOBUILD=1 CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=${CONCURRENCY_LEVEL:-2} ionice -c 3 schedtool -D -e make-kpkg --initrd --rootcmd=fakeroot --append-to-version=-hyper${KERNELREV:-1} kernel_{headers,image}'
<mozmck> yeah, it looks like the ubuntu way is harder than any other!
<MTeck-Linux> hyperair: ya, that's massive; not exactly too complicated... you wind up with just a nice pretty .deb with that?
<hyperair> MTeck-Linux: yep.
<hyperair> mozmck: i've got custom thinsg added.
<hyperair> mozmck: what you need is just make-kpkg --rootcmd=fakeroot --append-to-version=-your-own-custom-version-postfix-N kernel_headers kernel_image
<MTeck-Linux> hyperair: single core?
<hyperair> you can do away with your --append-to-version if you don't really care
<hyperair> MTeck-Linux: dual core.
<mozmck> hyperair: that's what I was doing.
<hyperair> mozmck: then just stick with that =)
<MTeck-Linux> hyperair: why not -3?
<mozmck> I may do that!
<hyperair> MTeck-Linux: i use BFS.
<hyperair> teh brain fuck scheduler
<hyperair> -j2 works faster on BFS than -j3 on CFS
<hyperair> and doesn't slow down my system while compiling. =)
<MTeck-Linux> I always use make -j3; I'm guessing that's the same variable
<MTeck-Linux> oh
<hyperair> that's the CONCURRENCY_LEVEL
<hyperair> i basically have the whole bunch of ${var:-somevalue} so that i can override it if i want to, or keep it if i want to
<MTeck-Linux> So, what are the staging drivers for?
<MTeck-Linux> dhillon-v10: how's it going?
<RAOF> A couple of things, but mainly drivers that aren't quite mainline material yet.
<dhillon-v10> MTeck-Linux, hey what's up :)
<RAOF> Having them in the mainline repostiory makes it easier to test & gets them more eyeballs, and hopefully more fixes.
<MTeck-Linux> RAOF: what are the chances my system actually uses those drivers?
<RAOF> Moderate; some wifi drivers are sitting in staging at the moment, and nouveau's in there.
<RAOF> It's quite possible that a driver from staging could drive some of your hardware.
<MTeck-Linux> dhillon-v10: not too much, trying to compile a lucid kernel which seems to be very hard compared to karmic; also thinking of entirely dropping the locomap project
<dhillon-v10> MTeck-Linux, come one let's not drop the project it seems to be a nice initiative :) I do understand if you don't have enough time 
<MTeck-Linux> RAOF: thanks again :)
<MTeck-Linux> dhillon-v10: It's not just lack of time, there's also a large lack of interest
<dhillon-v10> RAOF, there is this project going on at Sun called starfish, which has like a template for making device drivers and it makes a *really* nice templates. Is is possible to take that project and change the template to make templates for linux drivers
<dhillon-v10> MTeck-Linux, really, I think its pretty nice, its just that I haven't had proper time to contribute because of the tests and exams coming up
<RAOF> dhillon-v10: Probably, but you're asking the wrong person; I'm not proficient in linux driver writing, just packaging.
<MTeck-Linux> I just noticed this - If you are creating a new file, it is helpful to run it through cleanfile and/or Linent before creating a patch
<MTeck-Linux> Shouldn't that me linten?
<MTeck-Linux> nah, nvm - idk where my head is
<skydrome> can someone help narrow down the issue with this? -- http://paste2.org/p/600785
<MTeck-Linux> hurray, no matter what I do I get this... mountall main process (477) killed by SEGV
<MTeck-Linux> something like that
<MTeck-Linux> my computer hates the living daylights out of me
<MTeck-Linux> it's complaining that mountall won't finish and drops to a recovery shell; I mount everything myself and there's not issues. I run fsck with no issues. I do that then run the mountall command and it finished booting without any issues.....
<MTeck-Linux> lost
<MTeck-Linux> I wonder if there's something funky that's happening because I used clone --reference
<crimsun> MTeck-Linux: if that's Lucid, the mountall symptom is known and being debugged
<dhillon-v10> MTeck-Linux, there's this great video on youtube that I saw the other day about compiling the kernel, wanna have a look at that?
<MTeck-Linux> crimsun: oh..... THANK YOU! I though I was turning into an idiot
<MTeck-Linux> dhillon-v10: no thanks, I've done this a lot; I just couldn't figure out what was goig on
<dhillon-v10> MTeck-Linux, okay :)
<MTeck-Linux> crimsun: I'm on the mailing list so I suppose I'll actually know about these issues now and when they're fixed :)
<MTeck-Linux> as of this morning I subscribed :)
<MTeck-Linux> This might be the wrong place; but can you explain this to me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/353796/
<MTeck-Linux> cp -R; the source should be the same size as the dest
<MTeck-Linux> that's weird... do it again and it shows that it's 1002MB; wait a while do it again and it's 1.1GB
<skydrome> can someone help narrow down the issue with this? -- http://paste2.org/p/600785
<Lion-Simba__> Hi. There is a regression bug in linux kernel (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/446575). There is also a patch fixing it. What I need to do to get this fix included in karmic-updates?
<ubot3> Malone bug 446575 in linux "dvb-t on asustek p7131 hybrid looks like poor quality signal" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Lion-Simba> Hi. There is a regression bug in linux kernel (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/446575). There is also a patch fixing it. What I need to do to get this fix included in karmic-updates?
<ubot3> Malone bug 446575 in linux "dvb-t on asustek p7131 hybrid looks like poor quality signal" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<jagez> sorry if this is the wrong place to ask, but ... if I write a 1 byte file to a 4k block size file system, then in another process read that 1 byte file, does the kernel have to read 512 bytes from the hard disk (HD block size) or 4k bytes from the hard disk (FS block size) ?
<panaut0lordv> hello everyone, i think I've found a typo in linux-source-2.6.32.10.14 but I want to confirm it... if anyone have some time for me please write
<crimsun> or you could just point out the typo :)
<panaut0lordv> ok, in file ubuntu/omnibook/Makefile there is:
<panaut0lordv> Line 161:EXTRA_LDFLAGS += $(PWD)/ubuntu/omnibook/sections.lds
<panaut0lordv> and it should be EXTRA_LDFLAGS += $(PWD) ubuntu/omnibook/sections.lds IMHO
<RAOF> panaut0lordv: Why do you think it's broken now?  The second line doesn't look correct to me.
<panaut0lordv> well, it wasn't compiling
<panaut0lordv> cause path was absolute
<panaut0lordv> at least on my machine
<RAOF> Want to pastebin the error (and surrounding context)?
<panaut0lordv> RAOF: here you are, maybe I am simplyfying but for me no errors mean fixed xD http://pastebin.com/m762e87e1
<RAOF> I wonder what sets PWD in the normal build.
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-01-10
<panaut0lordv> i think it's dir where main Makefile is, so just kernel source path
<RAOF> But it's clearly not set in your pastebin example - otherwise ld wouldn't be looking for /ubuntu/omnibook/sections.ids, it'd be looking for /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.32/ubuntu/omnibook/sections.ids (and not failing).
<panaut0lordv> that's call from Makefile.standalone "$(MAKE) -C /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.32 SUBDIRS=$(PWD) modules"
<panaut0lordv> and that's how PWD is set - looks ok for me "PWD     = $(shell pwd)"
<RAOF> Yeah.  But at the point of the ld call, it's become "", which isn't very useful :)
<panaut0lordv> ok, got it... it sets PWD only if makefile is called directly
<panaut0lordv> so, the way to fix it is to move PWD out of "ifeq ($(KERNELRELEASE),)" or some better way but i'm poor coder so i've no idea
<Hedgehog> ive installed the 2.6.32.3 kernel on my karmic system from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.32.3/ but these kernels dont have the staging drivers kompiled. is there any way to do this afterwards?
<Hedgehog> i.e. how do i compile a module that is located in linux-source-2.6.32/drivers/staging/et131x and load it in a precompiled kernel from the kernel-ppa ?
<Hedgehog> is this possible or do i have to recompile the whole kernel?
<aahicnow> hi anyone here
<dhillon-v10> aahicnow, that's a tough question
<aahicnow> lol
<aahicnow> i was looking for help with internet stick in 9.10 and wasw told to come here
<aahicnow> anyone had any success getting them working with 9.10
<dhillon-v10> aahicnow, your best bet is to check in the hardware databases, that can tell you if others had success with it, I don't really know what internet stick is :)
<aahicnow> celluar based internet modem
<aahicnow> it was working  in easypeasy(8.0)??? and 9.04 but will not work in 9.10
<freinhard> hi! is there a howto for packaging single kernel modules? got some dvb-s2 usb device that ships with a GPLv2 driver which isn't in the kernels v4l driver collection, so i'd like to package that one.
<lamont> do kernel builds on any architectures still need to know where to find /boot?
<RoyK> lamont: huh?
<RoyK> that's grub's job
<lamont> RoyK: it wasn't always...  hence the question
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-01-03
 * amitk waves a Happy New Year to the kernel team
 * smb waves back to amitk 
<smb> Morning and Happy New Year
<amitk> smb: enough snow for christmas and new years? :)
<smb> amitk, I am fine with it. :) Lucky enough in these parts it was more than usual but not driving around too much helps. :-P
<smb> tgardner, After finally digesting most of the accumulated mail I was thinking of pulling some of the patches we have acked now into the next trees. Maybe you just got the same idea, so I wanted to ask before we clash. Oh, and Happy New Year as well. :)
<tgardner> smb, go ahead. I just sat down and have a bit of digesting to do myself. Happy New Year.
<smb> alrighty
<JFo> figures it'd be a UK holiday on my triumphant return. :-)
<smb> JFo, hehe, yep. It has been a quiet mumble day so far. :)
<JFo> makes for a long day I bet :)
<smb> Oh well, it helps on wading through the swamp of mails.
<JFo> yeah, I was just looking at those :-/
 * smb wonders whether tangerine is only unhappy with him personally or in general
<tgardner> smb, just bounced for a kernel update
<smb> tgardner, Ah ok. Now I can login again
<ricotz> tgardner, hello :), am i right that the goal for natty is 2.6.38?
<tgardner> ricotz, yep
<ricotz> tgardner, thanks, hoping to see the drm-nouveau-next stuff in there ;)
<tgardner> ricotz, well, thats likely gonna be several weeks before we crank out an 2.6.38-rc1 based kernel
<ricotz> tgardner, that's alright
<tgardner> sforshee, dude, welcome aboard.
<pgraner> sforshee, good time for a call?
<smb`> tgardner, Doh, did you prepare for the sru/release meeting?
<tgardner> smb`, nope. is that #ubuntu-meeting ?
<smb`> seems to be. nobody asked something yet
<tgardner> smb`, nm, of course it is
<bjf> tgardner, in case you care: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseTeam/Meeting/StableReleaseAgenda
 * rtg__ luches
<JFo> wow, almost 3... better get some lunch
<tgardner> bjf, is anyone working on Lucid 2.6.32.27 stable updates ?
<bjf> tgardner, smb is maintaining the stable tree
<tgardner> bjf, and is anyone working on merging that into Lucid? If not, then I can do it...
<bjf> tgardner, as far as smb could tell, we were/are current
<bjf> tgardner, i didn't look myself, sconklin and i were asking if there were going to be new patches this week
<tgardner> bjf, How so? Lucid is at 2.6.32.26+drm33.12. His repo is at 2.6.32.27+drm33.12
<bjf> tgardner, looking
<bjf> tgardner, master-next looks like it has .27
<tgardner> bjf, doh! I was looking at master.
<bjf> tgardner, heh, np
<bjf> tgardner, you had me worried though :-)
<tgardner> bjf, while I have you. how about a review on lp692917 so I can get that committed?
<bjf> tgardner, doing it now, fighting a bit with t-bird
<bjf> tgardner, done
<tgardner> bjf, thanks
<tgardner> jjohansen, how about a review on https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2011-January/013936.html ?
<jjohansen> tgardner: sure, just a sec I am finishing up some AA CVE stuff
<jjohansen> tgardner: done
 * jjohansen -> lunch
<cnd> can someone refresh my memory: which kernel will natty ship with?
<cnd> 38?
<kees> cnd: 2.6.37
<cnd> kees, thanks!
<kees> np
<Sarvatt> kees: .37?? not .38?
<kees> Sarvatt: oh, I thought it was 37.
<Sarvatt> was that recently decided or something?
<kees> cnd: I'm wrong. It'll likely be .38. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Specs/KernelNattyVersionAndFlavours
<cnd> kees, ahh, ok, that's in line with what I expected :)
<jjohansen> cnd: yep .38 unless there is something wrong when the time comes
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-01-04
<jk-> morning kernelonauts
<jjohansen> morning jk
<lucmove> Please help. What is wrong with the kernel headers? I can't build VMWare modules.
<lucmove> on Maverick
<lucmove> Linux 2.6.35-24-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 01:41:57 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<ohsix> it's been a while since i tried to buuld vmwares modules; but something changed regarding iommu stuff
<lucmove> regarding what?
<ohsix> iommu stuff.
<lucmove> never heard of it
<ohsix> something diverged from what their shim did in the kernel
<lucmove> The directory of kernel headers (version @@VMWARE@@ UTS_RELEASE) does not match
<lucmove> your running kernel (version 2.6.35-24-generic).  Even if the module were to
<lucmove> compile successfully, it would not load into the running kernel.
<ohsix> ah, that's different from what happened last time i tried, then
 * apw looks blearily out at the world, "and it was dark"
 * amitk turns on the light in apw's office
 * lag shines a light and is taken aback to see apw still has his sleeping blindfold on 
<lag> Bugger
<amitk> heh
<lag> Pipped 
<lag> apw: What do you know about APIC?
<jk-> hey apw, lag & amitk
<lag> Morning jk- :)
<apw> morning all
<apw> lag some, what you want to know
<lag> Why my Dad's computer went pop when I installed Ubuntu
<amitk> jk-: hiya
<lag> Not a good thing when introducing it as the best thing since sliced bread
<lag> apw: bug 697121
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 697121 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel panic - not syncing: IO-APIC + timer doesn't work! Boot with apic=debug and send a report. Then try booting with the 'noapic' option (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/697121
<akheron> "the best thing since sliced bread" so true :D
<apw> lag, what sort of machine is it?
<lag> Desktop - HP IIRC
<apw> doesn't seem to be any machine info, i believe the machine booted from a livecd ok ?
<apw> so could we get some machine info from it?
<smb> mourning everybody
<apw> lag, as we installed generic, does the CD kernel boot?
<apw> morning smb
 * smb definitely mourns on unity. Seems to be a new behaviour evry boot
<apw> smb, yeah its currently a BOA
<jk-> BOA, eh?
<apw> bag-of-ass
<apw> pants
 * diwic was guessing on "Bag Of Asbest"
<jk-> you crazy brits with your bags of things
<apw> i think its mostly me :)
<jk-> :)
<jk-> I like to make grossly inaccurate assumptions on small sample sizes
<smb> Three slightly different entries in applications to manage files "file browser", "file management" and "file manager" and none to change the date and time. \o/
<jk-> click on the clock maybe?
<jk-> or do some other gesture to the clock? :)
<jk-> hold it upside-down and shake it, etch-a-sketch style
<smb> That *would* be the common thing, except that it is there but not clickable
<lag> apw: All machine info is available from the other bug
<apw> clock basically has no controls ... can't even get european/military time option, or indeed the date displayed
<apw> lag then the bug should say so :)
<lag> apw: The other bug is mentioned in the description 
<lag> apw: No, it didn't boot from the LiveCD okay
<lag> Morning smb
<smb> lag, morning
<apw> as for the fact that chromium being my default browser and it starting firefox for everything ... BOA indeed
<smb> and apw jk-  and whoelse is up complaining thing morning. :)
<apw> plus we have 3 whole days to get something we can use on the road before i have to scratch this heap to hardy
<smb> apw, Hardy?
<apw> smb, dapper perhaps ?
<smb> I am actually happy enough with Lucid
<smb> Dapper might give you some slight problems as most of the "modern" network devices would not work
<apw> smb, heh indeed
<apw> lag, so no from that, no specific ideas off the top of my head, smb has some knowledge of apics
<smb> Though I must admit the boot screen looks actually neater to me. :-O
<smb> apw, lag Not got that far in the backlog
<smb> what are we talking about
<smb> found it
<apw> smb, boto screen in natty ?
<smb> apw speaks in riddles this morning
<lag> smb, apw: I understand it can be a BOIS issue, but there are no BIOS updates - kernel still shouldn't panic
<smb> lag, I think cking will run screaming if you mention HP laptops to him
<lag> smb: It's not a laptop :)
<smb> HP desktop? Even worse. :-P
<lag> I ran the FWTS on it, all checked out fine
<cking> don't mention BIOS to me so early in the morning
<apw> smb, you said you liked the boot screen, i was wondering which one, was it natty's ?
<lag> cking: Help me damn it! ;)
<cking> lag, I came in a bit late on the discussion. Wassup?
<apw> lag, well sometimes we have no choice when we have no idea what to do with the heap the bios has left
<smb> apw, I said something about a boot screen?
<smb> Must have been gnarl and now hiding
<apw> <smb> Though I must admit the boot screen looks actually neater to me. :-O
<lag> apw: Windows works flawlessly - and that's all these people see (and say)
<smb> apw, Oh ah, there I was referencing to Dapper
<lag> cking: bug 697121
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 697121 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel panic - not syncing: IO-APIC + timer doesn't work! Boot with apic=debug and send a report. Then try booting with the 'noapic' option (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/697121
<smb> I obviously need more coffee
<apw> lag, indeed they probabally do ... and though its a valid point, it is utterly unhelpful to us
<apw> if you supply the machine specific part of the OS with a machine is somewhat more likely to work
<lag> apw, smb, cking, amitk, jk-: http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w80/ljkenny/Tilly-1.jpg
<apw> lag, had a baby ?
<smb> lol
<lag> apw: Yes
<lag> apw: Tilly!
<lag> She's asleep on my lap currently :)
<apw> heh that or get married huh ?
<cking> apw, a puppy will put of a baby request for 18 months
<lag> I made my choice 
<cking> s/of/off/
<apw> cking, indeed
<lag> cking: Bingo!
<apw> cking, yeah this way he has 12 months to get the marriage in
<lag> So not getting married :)
<lag> The puppy is to keep my company during the day
<smb> apw, But back to that bug. As the installer boots, upstream probably broke something in between
<lag> Christ knows what we're going to do for sprints though!
<apw> lag, did the installer work ?
<lag> apw: No
<apw> lag, her problem :)
<apw> lag, you don't come to sprints any more anyhow
<lag> apw: Only with noacpi and the internal card reader un-socketed 
<cking> what did apic=debug produce?
<lag> apw: Not true - only missing one
<smb> lag, Then that description in the bug is heavily misleading
<lag> cking: Same result 
<lag> cking: Read the bug dammit ;)
<apw> smb, i know ... hopeless :)
<amitk> lag: cute, how does she get along with the reptiles?
<cking> oh ya
<lag> amitk: We have a two intermediary door rule
<smb> apw, I have no clue about the versions in natty... but is 2.6.35-23 not a bit old?
 * smb thinks we need to educate this Lee guy about proper bug report information
<cking> somebody has a broken BIOS and/or APIC/cascaded ExtINTA config :-) 
<apw> smb -security for maverick
<smb> apw, Yeah, I could have guessed after you added the Maverick tag
<smb> Just not clear at all from the rest of the info
<smb> Nor whether Lucid had worked
<smb> Or anything else useful
<apw> lag, yeah we might want to try an lucid live CD and see if that boots ok
<smb> And it would be good to have dmesg (even with noapic), dmidecode and maybe acpidump too
<cking> lag, hrm, with apic=debug you should see quite a bit of APIC debug, so perhaps the kernel param "loglevel" needs to be set to print more info
<lag> apw: I tried - same result
<lag> cking: Perhaps
<apw> lag, heh well it would help if you recorded some of your history then
<apw> save us all asking you the same things over and over
<lag> I can't do anything at the moment though, as the machine is in Essex
<cking> the debug will then dump out pin settings and we can then figure out how broken the BIOS config is :-)
<smb> cking, Could be it explodes before getting that far
<cking> smb, the panic message comes at the end of the APIC config, and the code dumps out the config settings before this panic message
 * smb wonders whether this hw could have multiple nodes/apics or so
<cking> yep, dumping the APIC tables is useful too. So including output from acpidump could be instructive
<cking> apic=debug show_lapic=all may be useful too
<cking> just my 2 cents worth
<cking> where was I...?
 * cking goes back to checking email
<smb> It was so quiet and peaceful yesterday, when UK was on holiday... ;-P
<cking> :-)
<lag> cking: I'll have to give it a bash when I go back home
<cking> with a hammer?
<lag>  cking: Do you think bug 695274 could be related (when I use 'noapic')
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 695274 in linux (Ubuntu) "WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.35/net/sched/sch_generic.c:258 dev_watchdog+0x1fd/0x210() (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/695274
<czr> ubot2, hmm. I think there was just a commit in linuses tree about this
<ubot2> czr: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<czr> bleh :-).
<czr> ah no. not that one.
<cking> lag, perhaps acpi_skip_timer_override may help, I've seen this required for some HP laptops
<lag> cking: It may well do, but I have no way of testing that ATM, as the computer is in Essex
<cking> sure, just throwing in some ideas
<hrw> morning
<hrw> can someone help me with bug 682681?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 682681 in linux (Ubuntu) "allow to build linux-source package only (affects: 1) (heat: 124)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682681
<apw> hrw, i thought we already had support for early builds like that
<apw> hrw, via the stage stuff?
<hrw> apw: this is similar. I just noticed that I need to update patch in bug to show what I need
<hrw> apw: the idea is "provide PPA with cross toolchain backports" and I need a way to get linux-2.6.37-source package without any other packages built
<apw> hrw, i am confused as to why the stage1 is not needing the same thing
<apw> as the purpose of stage1 is to generate "what you need to boot strap the compilers"
<hrw> ok, let me then explain
<apw> which sounds exactly what you are doing
<hrw> stage1 support allows me to generate linux-libc-dev package but also generates few others which I just do not care about. BACKPORT patch adds a way to build linux-source only (will follow with patch to generate linux-VER-source instead of linux-source).
<hrw> results of stage1 build are not available to user during my cross-toolchain builds because I use just one package from it (linux-libc-dev) which I mangle to linux-libc-dev-armel-cross one (available later for user)
<hrw> BACKPORT build will result in only linux-VER-source package which will be put in PPA and then used by me to build linux-libc-dev-armel-cross for cross toolchain backport
<apw> hrw, well it sounds like it should be a DEB_STAGE to me, perhaps "sourceonly" ?
<hrw> if I would have to support maverick+ I would not need this but I have to cover lucid ;(
<apw> though how are you setting 'BACKPORT' anyhow? 
<hrw> apw: source package pushed into PPA will have BACKPORT=true hardcoded
<apw> so why can't you just hardcode the do_xxx options
<hrw> right ;)
<hrw> apw: I prepared such patches for gcc/eglibc/binutils and then made one also for linux - but you have right - it can be just kept locally
<apw> it sounds like you have to patch *.mk anyhow to add backports so you can just hardcode the do_'s ... so its not obvious how useful having the change in tree is ...
<apw> but if you think its easier to maintain if we carry some option, i think DEB_STAGE=sourceonly or similar might make more sense than a new variable
<hrw> ok
<apw> as DEB_STAGE already modifies the package sets we pop out
 * apw has to admit he has been thinking about making many of the do_ variables automatically set from the control file contents at build time
<apw> as they have to match
<ogra> apw, what about the omap3 kernels, i would like to enable omap3 builds this week and iirc we're waiting for a kernel team decision
 * apw__ waves
<smb> from the waves? :)
<apw__> heh not far off it indeed
 * apw__ notes just how quiet it is today
 * smb notes just how quiet it was yesterday. :-P
<apw> ogra, i think your testing rejected the kernels from master branch as unbootable
<ogra> huh ?
<ogra> when was that ?
<ogra> all i know is that we extensively tested the linaro kernels before the holidays
<ogra> and that they were good
<apw> ogra, right, and noone is stepping up to support those as i understand it
<ogra> so we need to revert to the maverick state
<apw> there is no direction that we want to support arm omap3 at all currently
<ogra> i.e. to a supported set
<ogra> there is 
<apw> ogra, from where
<ogra> omap3 has the biggest community
<ogra> we dont want to lose them
<apw> that is desire, not direction though
<ogra> its the only way to get enough developers to work with us
<ogra> omap3 was never "officially supported"
<apw> well that community could be served with linaro kernel then isn't it ?
<ogra> so i dont get why we need to change behavior now
<apw> ogra, cause we lost all of our arm engineers ?
<ogra> they will use linaro hwpacks 
<ogra> not ubuntu images
<apw> then why do we even need ubuntu images, if they are using hwpacks from linaro ?
<ogra> losing omap3 would be the worst that could happen for the arm project
<ogra> linaro users will use linaro hwpacks
<ogra> not ubuntu images
<ogra> so the one big community we can have (amd have supported up to now with "unsupported images") will be lost 
<ogra> we will lose all desktop and userspace testing then
<ogra> not to talk about the other flavours, it took us several releases to have something for the kubuntu and xubuntu communities
<ogra> so they can work on their stuff on affordable HW
<apw> ogra, thats all very accurate i am sure, but the reality is we currently don't have resourece to support another kernel
<ogra> natty was supposed to be the first release to offer them prebuilt images (based on omap3 from us and based on imx51 from a community project)
<ogra> we dont have the resources to just re-enable the maverick status in the kernel package ?
<ogra> sorry but i dont get that
<apw> do you know that the maverick kernel works in natty ?
<ogra> i'm talking about the packaging 
<ogra> not the tree
<apw> ogra, you mean enabling the omap build in the master branch of natty ?
<ogra> what would have happened if i hadnt offered to switch to linaro kernels ?
<ogra> yes, thats what i mean
<apw> ogra, likely you'd have no kernels at all for omap3 ...
<ogra> huh ?
<apw> but ... i tried enabling omap3 at the end of last year
<apw> and you tested it and rejected it
<ogra> huh ?
<ogra> can you please point me to any conversation about that ?
<ogra> all we tested was linaro packages
<apw> at end end of last year (2010) i asked you to test some kernels i made from natty master
<apw> and GrueMaster reported that it was no good
<ogra> sigh
<apw> i can make you some more from todays tip if that helps
<ogra> that might help though i dont want to waste your time, let me talk to GrueMaster first
<apw> ogra, but i have no h/w to test/debug them so i am relaiant on smeone to test
<ogra> indeed
<apw> cirtainly if omap3 is coming for free out of master we are more able to support you in this endevour
<ogra> right, i dont see any difference to maverick here 
<ogra> the linaro thing was an experiment to make your life easier
<apw> ogra, well we dropped omap3 from master on your request
<ogra> so i'm a bit sad to see resistance to revert to the former state ... though if there are technical blockers in the mainline tree (which surprises me since it worked before) the arm team should make sure to sort them for you
<ogra> yes
<ogra> because i didnt want to have two kernels in main 
<apw> ogra, and thats how we eneded up here
<ogra> i know
<ogra> with the thought that i wanted to put load off the kernel teams sholders
<apw> sforshee, yo ... welcome
<cking> ditto
<tgardner> apw, echo "do_tools=false dpkg-buildpackage -aarmel -nc -uc -us"|schroot -c maverick-amd64
<apw> bouncy smagoun 
<apw> BA
<apw> bouncy smb 
<smagoun> was that a threat or a proposition? :)
<apw> smagoun, heh, the threat was to IRC for being soooo annoying and picking the wrong nick ... :)
<smb> and using anything start sm when you hit tab. :)
<apw> sforshee, do you know about the team meeting today at 17:00UTC ?
<apw> sforshee, its in #ubuntu-meeting in about 1:50 from now
<rsalveti> apw: how are you building the omap 3 package? can you point me the config file you're using?
<rsalveti> apw: then I can help trying to identify why it's not booting on my omap 3 hardware
<rsalveti> since last time GrueMaster tested it basically didn't boot
<apw> rsalveti, the one i am trying to test i am building out of the natty master branch, i'll get the config up onto pastebin or something
<rsalveti> apw: cool, thanks
<apw> rsalveti, yeah that was my memory, 'no good' but no real details as to any issues
<rsalveti> yeah
<ogra> theoretically the code shouldnt have changed to much
<ogra> so if the config is identical to maverick it should technically work
<rsalveti> not exactly
<apw> ogra, indeed, though the config of the kernel overall has gone through the wringer
<rsalveti> but I can also compare with linaro's config
<apw> so its entirly possible things got lost, plus a bunch of omap patches dropped out as they collided
<ogra> ah, so omap might inherit some x86 setting it burps on
<apw> indeed so
<apw> rsalveti, i'll have latest images to test and the config together and up in a few
<rsalveti> apw: thanks
<apw> rsalveti, does linaro have a .37 config even thought?
<apw> though
<rsalveti> apw: I'm just cloning their tree, but they are using .37 already, so the config should be working fine for them
<apw> rsalveti, http://people.canonical.com/~apw/omap3-natty/
<apw> ogra, ok latest omap3 kernels are at the URL above ^^
<ogra> thanks
<rsalveti> apw: thanks, will give it a try
<bjf> ##
<bjf> ## Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Today @ 17:00 UTC - #ubuntu-meeting
<bjf> ##      agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Meeting
<bjf> ##
<tgardner> apw, have you seen bug #693042 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 693042 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel Panic while booting Natty installer kernel (2.6.37-10-generic) on amd64 ISO (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693042
<apw> tgardner, /me looks
<apw> tgardner, thats on an old kernel, but interesting its just -server ... will ask them to test the latest
<apw> tgardner, actually that appears to be init exiting
<apw> so that may not be a kernel issue, we did get updates to upstart too around then
<tgardner> apw, ack. ara was hassling bladernr about it
<bladernr> tgardner, apw may be, that was back in mid-dec.  if updates to everything have rolled into new ISOs since then it may not be an issue any longer...those issues were during netbooting
<bladernr> we're ggetting ready to start ISO testing again this week, so I'll see if there are still issues
<tgardner> bladernr, cool. hassle us on IRC if the issue persists
<apw> bladernr, yeah, it looks like we swizzled into userspace in the initramfs and then the init in there just exited ... not sure who would be to blame there
<bladernr> I blame fader
<bladernr> hrmmm... or JFo, he's too far away to do anything to me right now
<bladernr> :-)
<bladernr> I'll update it as soon as I know something... hopefully today or tomorrow depending on what I get roped into
<apw> bladernr, yeah let us know, we are bound to forget
<apw> tgardner, thanks
<tgardner> apw, delegation is my specialty
<apw> :)
<JFo> bladernr, sorry, was looking at the other computer screen :-)
<bladernr> JFo:  nevermind... we got it sorted
<smoser> smb, around ?
<bladernr> JanC:  don't need you no how ;-)
<JFo> bladernr, cool
<bladernr> errr... JFo not JanC 
<smb> smoser, yep
<JFo> lol
<smb> smoser, Oh, guess I forgot the server meeting
<smoser> i'm gonna launch a cluster compute instance to verify that it doesn't have ephemeral disks attached, then let you poke around if you have some time (and yeah, server meeting also)
<smoser> (i plan to leave it up for only 1 hour)
<smb> smoser, You probably assume I know what you want me to do... Though with the end of year erasure this is kind of optimistic. You'd best remind me of what I should look for. Also, with the server team meeting up and the kernel team meeting following right after I am not sure there will be much poking time
<smoser> smb, yeah, i would fill you in.
<smoser> smb, would you rather i wait till after those 2 ?
<smoser> i'll send you a mail
<smb> smoser, That would be good. After those I should be less disctracted.
<smoser> k.
<smoser> smb, for later, http://pad.daviey.com/Y6LhDy2gMd . please take a read, and ping me when you have some time.  i'll launch 2 instances (one amazon/centos, one natty) and open a bug from the natty, then give you access.
<smb> smoser, k, will do
<bjf> ##
<bjf> ## Kernel team meeting in 30 minutes
<bjf> ##
 * tgardner is sure jjohansen is going to report progress on ecryptfs during the kernel team meeting in 3 minutes.
<jjohansen> tgardner: yep :)
<bjf> ##
<bjf> ## Meeting starting now
<bjf> ##
<bdmurray> It seems to me that kernel bugs regarding package installation issues, tagged apport-package, shouldn't be tagged needs-upstream-testing
<tgardner> bdmurray, doesn't seem reasonable, does it?
<bdmurray> tgardner: nope, not really
<tgardner> is that a tag that apport applies?
<tgardner> or something one of JFo's scripts did?
<apw> i think it happens in the apport hooks actually
<bdmurray> tgardner: which for the kernel is a part of the apport package.  I could likely fix it.
<tgardner> bdmurray, yeah, packaging problems definitely don't need upstream testing :)
<JFo> yeah, I want to get some time at platform to look at the apport hook
<JFo> there is much to be done there
<bjf> apw, don't think it's apport, i think its our arsenal scripts
<bjf> bdmurray, tgardner, JFo  ^
<JFo> I'm sure those need adjustment as well
<bdmurray> bjf: well bug 696149 has both tags and hasn't be arsenal'ed
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 696149 in linux (Ubuntu) "package linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic 2.6.35-22.35 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/696149
<JFo> can we look at both during the rally?
<JFo> or is our time filled already?
<apw> bjf, it is likely both, but i am pretty sure we put it on in apport after asking if they have tested upstream
<smb> smoser, ok so meetings are done for today. So it is the devices not showing up problem to be looked at?
<apw> JFo, yes we should, we should get it on agenda
<JFo> k
<tgardner> apw, done
<JFo> thanks tgardner 
<smoser> smb, yeah. let me start some instances.
<bdmurray> there are some comments in bug 539467 indicating that isn't fixed
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 539467 in pm-utils-powersave-policy (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 6 other projects) "SATA link power management causes disk errors and corruption (affects: 23) (heat: 150)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539467
<smb> hm, I thought the fix was to remove the script that enables pm for the disk controller. which was done... I thought. Though it has been some time
<apw> smb, the fix for PM was only done in lucid
<apw> and the kernel was slated to be fixed in maverick
<apw> but an upstream change
<apw> smb, i suspect we now need a maverick nom so we can separate that from natty
<smb> apw, Something on link powermanagement or that magic thing for via controllers and wd disks?
<smb> hm, yes sounds like a sensible approach for maverick at least
<apw> smb, i have not seens the specifics of the fix only see it mentioned, and that was why there was no fix for pm-utils-*
<smb> and then "fix" pm-utils again
<apw> smb, ok done
<apw> smb, ok commentary added as to why i've done what i've done
<apw> smb, are you looking after that one?
<smb> apw, not really actively until now at least...
<apw> JFo, does kernel-key work yet?  will they appear on the list ?
<jjohansen> apw: did you hit an issue with the AA compatibility patches not applying?
<apw> jjohansen, not that i've noticed so far
<jjohansen> apw: okay, if you do let me know
<apw> jjohansen, i have three patches by the looks of things
 * jjohansen needs to fix them for 2.6.32.2
<apw> sorry 4
<apw>     UBUNTU: SAUCE: AppArmor: Fix unpack of network tables.
<jjohansen> yeah that sounds right
<apw>     AppArmor: compatibility patch for v5 interface
<apw>     AppArmor: compatibility patch for v5 network controll
<apw>     UBUNTU: SAUCE: AppArmor: Allow dfa backward compatibility with broken usersp
<apw> jjohansen, they apply ok to 37-rc8
<jjohansen> apw: yeah interesting /me needs to look into why they are working on .37 and failing on .36.2
<smoser> smb, ok. so i'm going to launch instances
<smoser> sorry for delay
<smb> smoser, no worries.
<apw> jjohansen, they have been rebased through each -rc so perhaps they got fixed by that as they went
<jjohansen> apw: yeah that is my assumption
<tgardner> apw, rebased against Linus tip and am rerunning stress on Urbana. Still up after 55 minutes.
<apw> though its supprising that .2 has anything big
<apw> tgardner, so thats between -rc8 and tip has helped for you ?
<tgardner> apw, seems to have. absense of evidence (and all that) ...
<jjohansen> apw: it doesn't, its a small fix but enough to cause the out of tree compatibility patches to fail
<apw> tgardner, modulo not knowing how reproducible it is
<tgardner> apw, yep. there were a couple of core mem fixes since -rc8
<tgardner> though I didn't look very close
<apw> there is a 'wrong VM_BUG_ON()' which might be the trigger
<tgardner> thats what I was thinking about
<apw> tgardner, though that sounds like its hard to hit, but stress is stressy
<tgardner> apw, I'll run it through 3 more cycles of 3600 seconds each.
<apw> tgardner, thanks ... 
<smoser> smb, ok. 2 hosts are available at the etherpad url i gave.
<smoser> root@ec2-174-129-48-53.compute-1.amazonaws.com and ubuntu@ec2-184-73-133-219.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<smb> smoser, ok see it
 * apw watches smoser's credit card glow warmer
<smoser> smb, ok. i'm pretty sure you're off the hook here. i'll give amazon another couple bucks to test my theory.
<smb> smoser, So what would be that theory?
<smb> eh
<apw> smoser, we could do with an OSD for how fast money is being extracted from one ... like the brightness indicator
<smb> forget
<smb> just need to look at the pad 
<smoser> yeah. --block-device-mapping is not getting set on register. so i'll launch an instance with 
<smoser>   --block-device-mapping sdb=ephemeral0 --block-device-mapping sdc=ephemeral1
<smoser> and see if that gets us the devices.  definitely as things are right now we're not asking amazon to attach block devices, so they wont.
<smb> smoser, Sounds quite reasonable. Looks like another magic part I need to know more about (instance data queries). Btw, do you know a api-tools command that would return the instance types usable for a given ami?
<smoser> i dont thikn you can iterate availalbe instance type
<smoser> heres the rules though:
<smb> smoser, Well I mostly guessed from the description page
<smoser>  - instance-store can run all except t1.micro and cc1.* and cg1.*
<smoser>  - ebs can run all except cc1.* and cg1.*
<smoser>  - hvm can only run cc1.* and cg1.*
<smb> Ah, had not yet seen the cc and cg types
<smoser> (note, that hvm is ebs root, but is a different virtualization-type)
<smoser> those are the cluster-compute instances that we just added support for
<smoser> they're hvm (full virtualization)
<smb> Would need to add those to some little script I started
* bjf changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/ || Maverick Kernel Version: 2.6.35 || Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - January-18 - 17:00 UTC || If you have a question just ask, and do wait around for an answer!
<Sarvatt> apw: it's called byobu :)
<smoser> smb, ubuntu@ec2-184-73-137-83.compute-1.amazonaws.com and you can now see the devices (that instance was launched with --block-device-mapping sdb=ephemeral0 --block-device-mapping sdc=ephemeral1
<smoser> i will change the registration of hvm instances to have that by default.
<smb> smoser, Ah right. So WYRIWYG and luckily not a kernel problem
<smoser> smb, http://paste.ubuntu.com/550339/ is my hacky script that sits atop other hacky scripts.
<smoser> smb, right.
<smoser> tomorrows build will have sane default block device mappings for hvm
<smoser> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-on-ec2/ubuntu-on-ec2/ec2-publishing-scripts/revision/263
<smb> smoser, ec2 seems to consist of too much hackyness some days...
<smoser> i'm gonna kill those instances unless you want them...
<smoser> oh, there is hackyness, part of my job is to make people not need to know the hackyness
<smoser> "just works"
<smoser> sorry for wasting your time. 
<smb> smoser, not needing them further. been off. no problem. maybe some time of next week we might spend on relaying which part of hack is needed where and where to find it
<smb> what I would like to have would be some simple way to define a set of types to start up for coverage tests
<smoser> well the hack we need on hvm instances is due to bug 684875
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 684875 in linux (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "Patch to Natty 2.6.37-virtual breaks non-EC2 users (affects: 1) (heat: 126)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/684875
<smb> yeah, I should take time tomorrow to actually prepare that revert for natty to go in
<smb> apw, When are you planning to do that final upload?
<smb> at least before ralley
<apw> smb, i am intending to upload late tommorrow or early thursday morning
<apw> depending on what linus does, so yes, that its through the AAs before i get on the plane
<smb> That sounds like enough time.
<cluk> Hi, I am running Lucid on a Dell E6410 and am affected by the 'blank screen on boot' bug #561802.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 561802 in linux (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "[i915] blank screen on Latitude E6410 (NOT E6510) (affects: 63) (heat: 337)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561802
<cluk> I would really like to help fixing this issue but I would need some developer support. :) Could one of you tell me where to ask for help?
<apw> cluk, what graphics h/w does this machine have?
<cluk> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<cluk> I am getting the blank screen with all the latest lucid, lts-backport-maverick and lts-backport-natty kernels.
<cluk> Even drm-intel-next as of yesterday is the same.
<cluk> I tried bisecting on drm-intel-next as I have one older kernel build from that repo which does not show this behaviour.
<jjohansen> cluk: commit b599c0bca1e08a89a7fc4305bc84f4be30ada368 is the bad one for me
<jjohansen> cluk: I haven't chased my blank screen issue beyond that yet
 * manjo getting lunch will be back soon
<cluk> jjohansen: I found c48c43e422c1404fd72c57d1d21a6f6d01e18900 to be good, while b4ce0f85159f77f208a62930f67b4e548576a5a3 was bad.
<cluk> but reverting that commit on drm-intel-next head still booted to a blank screen.
<cluk> From all I read and tried I would guess that this is a kind of race or timing problem.
<cluk> Even those kernels that 'work' sometimes wakeup from suspend with a blank screen.
<jjohansen> cluk: possibly, like I said I didn't chase it any farther on the machine I have experiencing problems yet
<bjf> @now
<cluk> jjohansen: anything I can do to help fixing this? I could spend some time on this issue this week. :)
<jjohansen> cluk: hrmmm, I haven't thought to much about it yet.  My initial reaction was find the bad commits, but it seems to be more than that
<jjohansen> cluk: chasing down the race would be great, but it seems a bit much to ask
<cluk> jjohansen: aehm. I could try if anyone could give me some hints, perhaps. :)
<jjohansen> cluk: hehe, well that is the problem I am not sure where to start on the race
<jjohansen> cluk: actually my first pass would be to see just how repeatable the problem is, does it fail 50% of the time, on boot etc.  What of suspend, maybe its 100% there
<jjohansen> This could give some different paths to look at, or maybe its just multiple problems
<jjohansen> cluk: chasing from there gets a little more ugly, I would probably start looking at the code and poking in a few debug statement/counters
<jjohansen> but then /me isn't very familiar with the drm stack so /me isn't sure of the best way to approach it
<cluk> jjohansen: I never got a working screen with a normally non-working kernel and vice versa here.
<jjohansen> cluk: hrmm, can you go back further and get a working screen?
<cluk> jjohansen: what does further mean here? :) I got a working kernel from c48c43e422c1404fd72c57d1d21a6f6d01e18900 almost all others are failing. Only older 2.6.32 versions are working too.
<jjohansen> cluk: so c48c43e422c1404fd72c57d1d21a6f6d01e18900 gives you a working screen?
<cluk> I can tell you the bad commit for those too, if you like. 
<cluk> jjohansen: yes.
<jjohansen> and if you step forward 1 it breaks
<jjohansen> ie b4ce0f85159f77f208a62930f67b4e548576a5a3
<cluk> no, not exactly. It breaks with: b4ce0f85159f77f208a62930f67b4e548576a5a3
<cluk> and I can go 1 rev back and there it works too.
<jjohansen> ah okay, sorry I don't have intel-drm-next infront of me
<cluk> But reverting b4ce0f85159f77f208a62930f67b4e548576a5a3 on head does not fix it. :(
<jjohansen> cluk: right but other later commits my also be causing problems
<cluk> he he. yes.
<jjohansen> cluk: have you tried head, with all changes to intel drm reverted?
<cluk> jjohansen: do you mean: head of Linus' repo with all drm intel changes up to the working one reverted?
<jjohansen> cluk: yep
<jjohansen> trying to isolate intel drm changes from changes to the rest of the kernel
<jjohansen> perhaps there is something else in the rest of the kernel causing issues
<cluk> jjohansen, no, did not try that.
<jjohansen> its worth a try
<cluk> ah ok. Reverting all drm intel related changes means 'reverting the merge commits from drm-intel-next / drm-intel-fixes'? Or is there an easier way?
<jjohansen> cluk: in this case I think the revet of the merge should do it
 * jjohansen lunches
<hallyn> apw: (notice you listed in udev contributors :)  do you know why our udev package doesn't do scsi_wait_scan at startup, while debian's does?
<apw> hallyn, likely cause we don't want to wait for all the disks?
<apw> we only care to wait till the one which represents / arrives, the rest can arrive as an when they fancy
<hallyn> hm, unfortunately that's not always true :)
<hallyn> now, the only case I know of where it's not (so far) involves multipath, and that's what I'm trying to figure out -
<hallyn> should I just do scsi-wait_scan in the initramfs script shipped with multipath, or should we do it in udev
<apw> hallyn, i suspect that use case is not 'supported'
<apw> i think we should poke scott
<apw> and see what he thinks
<hallyn> which scott?
<hallyn> apw: do you mean multipath not supported?
<apw> hallyn, keybuk
<apw> hallyn, as in never thought about and therefore not supported in the current design
<apw> probabally as an interim doing a wait in initramfs will likely do the trick
<apw> its not sure how one can know how many paths to wait for, i guess it depends if new paths can be added as the paths come up
<apw> if so, then there should be no need
<hallyn> apw: ok, thanks.  
<cluk> jjohansen, I talked to the guys at #intel-gfx about the blank screen issue and jbarnes pointed me to the patch in 
<cluk> http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/intel-gfx/2011-January/009112.html
<cluk> which fixed the issue.
<cluk> I tested this patch on top of drm-intel-next head and on top of the bad commit mentioned earlier.
<cluk> Both cases seem to work correct with this patch.
<jjohansen> cluk: interesting I'll have to give that a try
<jjohansen> cluk: thanks
<cluk> jjohansen, the patch has just been committed to the drm-intel-fixes branch. as 369581028e2528122cc109abacf11766ae231f01
<yigal> I patched the Maverick kernel which alters a few files in drivers/input/mouse it went well and now I'm able to the touchscreen on my device, Viliv S5.  Now I want to alter a few files in drivers/input/net/wireless to get the wireless up and running but I would prefer to not have compile the kernel all over again, is there a way to use the original src and recompile the kernel faster than before?  I'm using a z530 and it takes
<yigal> s/./?
<jjohansen> yigal: you can do partial compiles
<yigal> I thought this would be possible, I'm just not sure how
<jjohansen> yigal: I assume your using the ubuntu build system?  doing fakeroot debian/rules ?
<yigal> not exactly old Debian way make-kpkg
<jjohansen> hrmm, I've actually never used that
<yigal> but it uses debian/rules and I used fakeroot
<jjohansen> right
<yigal> just not from git
<jjohansen> look in debian/stamps/
<yigal> ok
<jjohansen> there should be some build stamp files
<yigal> yes
<jjohansen> if you remove the build stamp files, it will run through the build again, but make will detect the .o files
<yigal> ok
<yigal> great
<yigal> so I can make $xconfig etc., and then go through what I normally what I would have done?
<yigal> oldconfig,menuconfig etc.
<jjohansen> you should be able to
<jjohansen> the important part is to not clean out the .o files
<yigal> jjohansen: if i'm patching a certain driver should I delete that driver
<yigal> from the original build
<jjohansen> yigal: it doesn't hurt to delete its .o files, but it really shouldn't be necessary
<jjohansen> make should detect the .c files have been updated and recompile those
<yigal> very smart
<yigal> good to know
<yigal> I don't expect it to work smoothly but if it does, that would be great!
<yigal> thank you
<jjohansen> well there are times that it doesn't work because the make file is missing some dependency but it usually works
<cluk> Ok, thanks for your help and bye for now!
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-01-05
<eb4890> If people had to pick one kernel book, would it be  Love's or Bovet and Cesate? Or something else. I'm looking to understand ASLR type systems.
<jjohansen> eb4890: I've never read Bovet and Cesate so I can't compare, but Love's book was pretty good and easy to read
<eb4890> jjohansen: Thanks
<jjohansen> eb4890: I'm not sure that is will cover ASLR though?  Its been a while since I read it
<eb4890> jjohansen: As long as it covers building a process structure and where that is in the kernel code, I can at least look at the source.
<jjohansen> eb4890: I think it will work for your purposes, make sure to get the 3rd edition as it is current to the .34 kernel
<jjohansen> the 2nd edition is getting quite crufty
<eb4890> jjohansen:  Thanks, I was wondering about getting the older cheaper book.
<jjohansen> it would be good for concepts etc, but would current to early 2.6 (circa 2006 or so)
<eb4890> Hmm, Bovet and Cesati is published 2005. So would be equally old. I'll go with the 3rd edition of Love's book. Thanks.
<Kano> hi apw, can you trigger 2.6.37 mainline build?
<yigal> where can I find a default config for an earlier Ubuntu release, in this case Karmic - I'm building on Maverick - by the way should I be able to do this build without difficulty?
<yigal> is there an easier way than downloading the deb installing and copying the config from /boot ?
<Kano> the config does not really matter
<Kano> it should be compatible
<yigal> ok, cool
<yigal> that would definately make things easier
<Kano> i use mainline kernels even for debian lenny, just with a few modeset overrides if needed
<yigal> I just patched Maverick's kernel to get a touchscreen to work and I want to do the same for Karmic's now but compiling still in the Maverick box
<Kano> just use the same kernel
<yigal> Inte's GMA 500 GPU makes that impossible
<yigal> s/Ite/l/
<yigal> man, s/Inte/l/
<Kano> why
<yigal> the PSB kernel used for the GPU had to be tweaked after 2.6.32 so Karmic has a different PSB driver than Meerkat's
<yigal> PSB driver
<yigal> sorry
<bullgard4> What does "md" stand for in /lib/modules/2.6.35-24-generic/kernel/drivers/md/ ?
<jk-> bullgard4: 'multiple device'
<bullgard4> jk-: Ah! Thank you very much for your help.
 * apw yawns
<smb> apw, 'ning
<apw> smb, ning indeed
<apw_> smb is yhete anything else outstanding for natty that u want in the uploaf?
<apw_> also should i wait on tedting by jj for that one?
<smb> apw, Either you switched to an ancient form of English or you are trying to type on the nexus. :)
<smb> Atm, I got nothing else for Natty
<apw> smb, indeed
<smb> Given the (health) status of jj I am not sure whether or when he may respond. So I bravely vote for just putting it in and then hide from the fallout
<apw> smb, heh good point indeed
<smb> apw, Hm I see some report back that the sata link power management may still be an issue even with Natty. Though that needs the user-space "fix"
<apw> smb is export SATA_ALPM_ENABLE=false the work around in all releases ?
<smb> I am not sure. I believe the whole script was removed in older releases. But when the new script does support a switch the fix may as well be a change of default
<smb> I have/had systems which worked ok with it enabled, so this seems a controller and/or drive specific issue. Not sure whether we want to start quirking in userspace. Especially since it will be a bitch to keep up with finding the bad or good combinations
<apw> yeah as you say it cannot be all machines, though i guess many may not support it at all
<smb> apw, I wonder whether it would be worth the effort of starting some sort of wiki to gather good and bad experience cases (like for the suspend resume)
<apw> smb, yeah ... perhaps ... i also note you have that marked fix released for natty which seems wrong
<smb> It likely was done based on the "it works since then" comment which seems to be only partially correct (if at all)
<smb> So we may need to put it back into open state
<smb> Or start a new one for data mining
<apw> smb, move it back to New
<smb> apw, I added some comment as well
<apw> smb, gah there are so many bugs there is no safe ground left
<smb> Safe ground is an illusion anyway when moving at roughly 1600km per hour
<apw> smb, heh :)
<hallyn> to submit a kernel patch for maverick kernel, what's the preferred method?  A debdiff?  A git tree on ubuntu.kernel.com?  A compiled package in a ppa?  (To put in a launchpad bug)
<smb> If things are bigger (which they usually should not be for a SRU) it would be a tree and git pull. For smaller things a patch exported with format-patch and sent to kernel-team mailing list with the sru justification (the justification should also go into the bug report and the patch would be nice to have there)
<tgardner> hallyn, kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com
<hallyn> smb: tgardner: thanks
<JFo> brb, gotta reboot
<apw> hallyn, as its for a released kernel it needs to have a LP bug associated
<hallyn> apw: yup, it does
<apw> hallyn, please include the BugLink:
<hallyn> apw: yup, it's in the patch.  Just waiting for the thing to build so I can have the bug submitter test first :)
<hallyn> thanks!
<apw> hallyn, this is an egg, you place it in your mouth thusly ...
<hallyn> not sure i get the reference, but man am i starving
 * tgardner wonders if apw is sweet talking his bird ?
<apw> hallyn, heh granny ?
<apw> tgardner, can you remember what the source package for the nvidia binary drivers is
<tgardner> apw, nvidia-current ? for lucid
<apw> close enoug
<JFo> apw, there is a 'bandolier' in my possession
<apw> JFo, that is very awsome :)
<jjohansen> JFo: as in an ammo belt badolier?
<apw> jjohansen, hey ... smb tested that disk rename and had no issues, so i am proposing to upload it pretty soon
<jjohansen> apw: +1
<apw> jjohansen, cirtainly like something which rambo would use, 2 inch slugs
<jjohansen> apw: like I said I was surprised it didn't work for me
<apw> jjohansen, cool
<JFo> jjohansen, sort of
<JFo> :)
<jjohansen> JFo: oh so 2inch rounds aren't manly enough for you?  Carrying 16 inchers instead?
<JFo> jjohansen, I'm a lover, not a fighter :-P
<JFo> ok, that isn't true
<JFo> but it WAS funny
<jjohansen> yeah, /me was going to quip that so its for your ******
 * jjohansen self sensored
<jjohansen> s/sensored/censored/ :)
<tgardner> apw, I dumped an aufs bug in your lap: bug #621195
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 621195 in linux (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.35/ubuntu/aufs/plink.c:332 au_plink_append+0x1f1/0x2e0 [aufs]() (affects: 4) (heat: 24)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/621195
<tgardner> I know how you like aufs
<apw> tgardner, heh i happen to be looking at that, but perhaps thats cause you subbed me or something
<tgardner> great minds think alike....
 * tgardner --> lunch
<jdstrand> tgardner: fyi, added dmesg to bug #621195
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 621195 in linux (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.35/ubuntu/aufs/plink.c:332 au_plink_append+0x1f1/0x2e0 [aufs]() (affects: 4) (heat: 24)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/621195
 * jjohansen lunch
<tgardner> apw, bug #683690 may have a solution in staging (which we should likely turn on)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 683690 in linux (Ubuntu) "CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT should be set to UTF8 (affects: 1) (heat: 96)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683690
<apw> tgardner, thanks
<tgardner> apw, actuall, on deeper inspection it appears we should just set CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"
<ogra> apw, thanks for omap3 
<apw> tgardner, will do some research as to what that means
<apw> and if there is any downsides
<tgardner> apw, the staging driver is for mounting SMB file systems without having a user space component (I think)
<apw> yeah sounds like just a config change request
<apw> tgardner, what was the modules we built in recent, was it crc32 or something ... can you remember why we did that
<tgardner> dynamic linking
<tgardner> no module aliasis, so the netboot stuff was failing
<tgardner> dynamic registration, rather
<apw> ahh right
<tgardner> apw, I went ahead and pushed CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8" on master-next. Lets see what havoc it wreaks.
<apw> tgardner, ok thanks
<sconklin> apw, tgardner - I'm out of the Lucid tree and there is a new master-next open for business
<tgardner> ack
<hallyn> jjohansen: hey - when doing my own funky patched kernels I understand having to skip abi checks, but I took a stock git://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/ubuntu-maverick kernel plus one small patch, but ppa gave me https://launchpad.net/~serge-hallyn/+archive/testkernel/+build/2125626
<hallyn> jjohansen: (since i know you've got ppa kernel experience :) is there something else I'm missing?  I don't want to turn off checks if I'm doing something else wrong...
<jjohansen> hallyn: if the patch caused any abi change you have to go through an abi bump or turn off the checks
<jjohansen> its an absolute pita
<hallyn> it shouldn't have caused an abi bump though
<hallyn> what causes an abi change?
<jjohansen> hrmmm, well that should just be the regular kernel compile abi stuff
<jjohansen> its then compared to the one stored in debian.master
<jjohansen> hallyn: did you mess with the kernel version numbering?
<jjohansen> that can cause the abi check to fail too
<jjohansen> basically it compares the compiled kernel to the one stored in debian.master/abi/
<hallyn> well i named it linux_2.6.35-24.42qemui386v3
<jjohansen> the version numbering must be exactly one back or the comparision fails
<hallyn> alrighty, my fault then :)
<jjohansen> what is in the debian.master/abi/ dir
<rsajdok> ogasawara: This link is broken. Is there somewhere a valid link? http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogasawara/hardy-buglist.html https://wiki.ubuntu.com/5-A-Day#You're a developer?
<bjf> rsajdok, ogasawara is on leave
<bjf> rsajdok, maybe JFo can point you at the right url
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-01-06
<jj-afk> back on later
<lifeless> whats the difference in a -server image?
<jj-afk> the -server image is configured a little different
<jj-afk> Hz = 100, and things like that
<lifeless> cool, thanks
<alex_mayorga> Hello all and thanks for your work on Ubuntu
<alex_mayorga> I keep getting kernel panics as described on bug 693828
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 693828 in linux (Ubuntu) "Fatal exception in interrupt: Kernel panic on 2.6.37-10-generic and 2.6.37-11-generic (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693828
<alex_mayorga> can someone help me to pinpoint the problem?
 * apw loooks
<cnd> sconklin, bjf[afk], if I remember right you two are handling stable kernels now?
<cnd> there's a patch queued up for .36 stable that should be applied to lucid and maverick to fix load avg calculations
<cnd> will that automatically be applied, or should I forward the patch to the list?
<tgardner> cnd, email it on the list?
<cnd> ok
<tgardner> cnd, it'll happen automagically if its in stable (eventually)
<cnd> ok, I'll forward the notification just to be safe
<tgardner> cnd, has it bubbled down to .32 and .35 stable?
<cnd> tgardner, I don't know, I just got an email stating that it's queued up for .36
<cnd> I'll try to check git.kernel.org
<tgardner> cnd, I thought we were carrying some form of that patch as a SAUCE patch in older kernels
<cnd> tgardner, one of the two patches
<cnd> this one is the second
<tgardner> ah
<cnd> it took a long time for the second one to be fixed
<cnd> apparently it was pretty hairy
<tgardner> maybe its not suitable for stable
<cnd> well, load avg is severely broken without it :)
<cnd> on some systems
<cnd> it fixes the issue jj found
<cnd> on ec2 systems
<cnd> hmmm... I can't find where the .35 and .32 patch queues are found
<tgardner> cnd, thats right, we dropped your patch on xen flavours because it caused regressions, right?
<cnd> I don't know how it all works now with the stable process change
<cnd> yeah
<cnd> this fixes that regression
<tgardner> cnd, yeah, we're a bit confused about where stable kernels are ending up as well
<cnd> tgardner, I'll just forward the new patch to the list to be sure, with an explanation of what's going on
<bjf> test
<tgardner> bjf, test for echo
<bjf> test succeeded :-)
 * jjohansen -> dr. apt
 * tgardner --> lunch
<cking> yawn
<JFo> yep
<cking> beer
<JFo> :(
<smallfoot-> why isnt Linux kernel 2.6.37 available for Maverick 10.10 in the kernel ppa?
<smallfoot-> why isnt Linux kernel 2.6.37 available for Maverick 10.10 in the kernel ppa?
<apw> smallfoot-, the kernel-ppa only contains builds for lucid, as that is the only place we are targetting backports
<smallfoot-> what?
<smallfoot-> but im not using lucid
<smallfoot-> im using maverick
<smallfoot-> and i want 2.6.37
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-01-07
<smallfoot-> put 2.6.37 in maverick!!!
<janimo> where is the latest omap3 kernel deb? I am confused by the different packages all having omap in their names
<janimo> I looked on ports.* and archive.*
<apw> janimo, it was built out of the linux package, so it would be in the launchpad librarian.  i believe arm is put on ports though
<janimo> apw, I see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/linux-image-omap_2.6.37.12.14_armel.deb on LP
<janimo> but it is small (not multiMb)
<apw> yeah thats the meta package
<apw> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/armel/linux-image-2.6.37-12-omap/2.6.37-12.26
<janimo> apw, thanks, so this should end up in the archives as well if not there already
<janimo> ?
<janimo> ah, found it, under linux/ (I wa expecting that to be before linux-atm in the directory listing)
<janimo> is omap4 not built from the same source to reduce build times?
<ogra> janimo, omap4 has its own source, there are about 1200 patches that arent upstream yet
<ogra> janimo, also, you would extend build times by adding another armel arch 
<janimo> maybe later when versatile is dropped and omap4 patches are a bit more upstream it can be put in the same source
<ogra> thats the plan but first TI has to upstream their patches
<ogra> until then we will build from their sourcetree
<stefanlsd> hi kernel team!  does anyone know if DMAR will be included by default soon / a kernel exists i can use - or i need to build my own for now if i want it...
<stefanlsd> specifically looking at bug #639712
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 639712 in qemu-kvm (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "PCI Pass Through via libvirt cannot remap IRQ's (affects: 3) (heat: 41)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/639712
<cnd> cking, a friend of mine filed this odd bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/697959
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 697959 in linux (Ubuntu) "Brightness hotkeys only work after suspending/resuming system. (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<cnd> I was wondering if you have seen anything like it before?
<cking> cnd, I've observed the converse, they work until one does S3
<cnd> heh
<cnd> is it a bios bug?
<cking> possibly
<cking> it's a tosh
<cking> so likely
<cnd> heh
<cnd> thanks!
<cking> could try the latest natty kernel to see if any upstream fixes may address it
<tgardner> cnd, http://ppa.launchpad.net/kernel-ppa/ppa/ubuntu has the current kernel built for Lucid
<cnd> tgardner, ok, I'll point him at it
<84XABIUT3> hello all.. does someone know when this workaround will be used? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/604122 i need to put some files on my sd-card..
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 604122 in linux (Ubuntu) "mmc0: Got command interrupt 0x00030000 even though no command operation was in progress. (affects: 7) (heat: 44)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<84XABIUT3> isn't that possible yet? why isn't it workarounded by CONFIG_MMC_RICOH_MMC=n ?!?
<84XABIUT3> i don't think it's good for the look of *buntu if so simple things won't work.. and i'm sorry, i'm a bit in a hurry, i have to break up in 30 minutes and just liked to move these files to work... :s
<84XABIUT3> but i couldn't do anything without that...
<84XABIUT3> is there no solution for now?
<84XABIUT3> ping
<84XABIUT3> no one of 123 users is active yet? all sleeping? 
<84XABIUT3> i don't like to stress, but so simple things like these should be able to going, not?
<84XABIUT3> it isn't possible in any **** way?
<84XABIUT3> hello all.. does someone know when this workaround will be used? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/604122 i need to put some files on my sd-card..
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 604122 in linux (Ubuntu) "mmc0: Got command interrupt 0x00030000 even though no command operation was in progress. (affects: 7) (heat: 44)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<84XABIUT3> ping
<apw_> without knowing why that module param was enabled it is hard to just turn it off
<apw__> tgardner: moin, do you remember us enabling ricoh MMC driver support ... it rings a bell but i cannot recall the specifics
<tgardner> apw: no memory
<apw> 84XABIUT3, there are many little niggles and not all are trivially fixable.  we'd need to figure out why it was turned on to work out the downside
<tgardner> apw, #define pm_qos_add_request(_req, _class, _value) do {                   \
<tgardner>         (_req)->request = pm_qos_add_request((_class), (_value));       \
<tgardner>     } while (0)
<apw> #define FOO FOO
<smoser> i have a quick git question i'm sure someone here can answer
<smoser> i did: git clone --bare git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/linux-2.6 linux-2.6.git
<smoser> then 
<smoser> git clone --bare --reference linux-2.6.git git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-${rel};
<smoser> then, later, i can 'git fetch' inside the linux-2.6.git directory to update it
<smoser> but if i try in ubuntu-lucid.git, i get: $ git fetch
<smoser> fatal: Where do you want to fetch from today?
<tgardner> smoser, try 'git fetch origin'
<smoser> hm.. it must have been user error, i dont know that i told the truth completely above. 
<smoser> i added a config stanza to 'config' like:
<smoser> [remote "origin"]
<smoser>         fetch = +refs/heads/*:refs/remotes/origin/*
<smoser>         url = git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-lucid.git
<smoser> then it worked.
<tgardner> smoser, hmm, I think its because you cloned as a '--bare' repository.
<smoser> i would have thoguht it would still record that... i think i also might have lost the '--reference'  bit . at least there is nothing in config suggesting that it should do reference.
<tgardner> I think --reference makes soft links down in your object tree
<smoser> i thoguht htey were hard links... but either way, it would have to "remember" that to continue getting benefit across subsequent fetchs. or maybe i'm missing something.
<apw> smoser, the cross linking is via .git/object/info/alternates file
<tgardner> smoser, well, they are some kind of link. if you move linux-2.6.git, then ubuntu-lucid.git becomes unuseable
<smoser> apw, thanks: $ cat objects/info/alternates 
<smoser>  /media/archive/linux/linux-2.6.git/objects
<smoser> so, it is recorded there.
<smoser> tgardner, thanks for your help.
<jdstrand> sbeattie: since jj is away, you are getting my question :)
<jdstrand> sbeattie: I got this running the apparmor kernel regression tests:
<sbeattie> jdstrand: ruh-roh
<jdstrand> cc  -lapparmor -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes    changeprofile.c   -o changeprofile
<jdstrand> /tmp/ccrZP2V9.o: In function `main':
<jdstrand> changeprofile.c:(.text+0x2aa): undefined reference to `aa_change_profile'
<jdstrand> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<jdstrand> make: *** [changeprofile] Error 1
<jdstrand> sbeattie: that is kinda an important function for libvirt
<jdstrand> sbeattie: are you familiar with what is going on?
<jdstrand> $ cat /proc/version_signature 
<jdstrand> Ubuntu 2.6.37-12.26-server 2.6.37
<sbeattie> no libapparmor1 available?
<jdstrand> sbeattie: notice the -12.26
<jdstrand> ii  libapparmor1                    2.6~devel+bzr1616-0ubuntu1         changehat AppArmor library
<jdstrand> sbeattie: I am testing a new 1616
<jdstrand> sbeattie: oh, could this be related to your r1616 commit?
<jdstrand> sbeattie: probably: 'dynamically link in libapparmor library in libapparmor's testsuite'
<jdstrand> (I do have libapparmor-dev installed too)
<jdstrand> sbeattie: we can take this to #apparmor. I misread the error
<sbeattie> jdstrand: hrm, 1616 is internal in the libapparmor testsuite.
<jdstrand> sbeattie: this is running qrt which runs the kernel regression testsuite in apparmor
<sbeattie> jdstrand: sure, we can head to #apparmor
<pr0ph3t> hi all
<pr0ph3t> I have git and the kernel sources, but I am not sure how to apply a specific patch to my kernel before recompiling it, the patch is at this address http://dev.iksaif.net/issues/108. Help please !
 * tgardner --> lunch
 * cking calls it a day
 * JFo goes to make coffee
<Kano> hi apw 
<Kano> did you notice that rt2800usb and rt2870sta share the same usb ids?
<Kano> just that the rt2800usb driver does not really work correctly..
<pr0ph3t> hi all
<pr0ph3t>  how can I point out politely that a driver should be merged with mainline? I can't recompile everytime I want to update kernel!
<pr0ph3t> the driver is already in mainline but it is bugged and a patch has been created, but I have to recompile the kernel everytime and I only have a laptop with ULV CPU
<bguthro> pr0ph3t: Submit the patch to lkml. The developers here don't control what is merged into mainline
<hallyn> anyone here been closely following bkl removal patchsets?
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-01-09
<Takyoji> If I want to report a bug regarding anything USB, which only appears after a specific kernel version; is the only option to just do regression testing between the revisions between the working and the first non-working version of the kernel?
<Takyoji> In general: USB (USB flash drive, USB mouse, anything) stops working after a specific kernel version
<Takyoji> When anything is plugged in via USB, you can see it noticing something being connected through USB via dmesg, but nothing more.
<Takyoji> (forgot that I had this channel open in Pidgin; which I accidentally closed)
<gnomefreak> i tried booting into 2.6.37-12 2 times and it failed to make it to gdm. i have added dmesg log to bug report but it is all about 2.6.37-6 since it is the only kernel that boots and works. what dmesg log will give me info on the failed boots? this filed bug 698114 
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 698114 in linux (Ubuntu) "kernels 2.6.37-10 and 2.6.37-11 fail to load (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/698114
<charlie-tca> depends on how many times you tried to boot
<charlie-tca> dmesg.1.log will be 1 boot before the one that worked, normally
<gnomefreak> charlie-tca: thanks ill add it to bug report.
<charlie-tca> thanks for reporting it
<gnomefreak> anytime :)
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-01-02
<abogani> good morning and happy new year!
<smb> abogani, Morning and Happy New Year, too. Maybe the unread mail dwindle quickly... :)
<ppisati> Hello World!
<smb> It is still there...
<ppisati> :)
<smb> ppisati, I reckon this will be a rather quiet morning as the UK seems to have some sort of bank holiday today. Likely they need another day to get sober again. ;-P
 * smb is down to just 103...
<amitk> smb: 103 push ups to go... ?
<amitk> :)
<smb> amitk, more push downs... on the delete key... :)
<smb> amitk, Happy New Year, as well... ppisati, too... forgot that before.
<amitk> smb: same to you
<ppisati> smb: apw explained to me that they have the concept of 'sliding holidays'
<ppisati> in case one of the canonical holyday overlaps with a weekend
<ppisati> we, in italy, loose it
<ppisati> while they recover it, moving it to the next eligible working day
<ppisati> btw, Happy New Year to everyone too... :)
<smb> ppisati, That is the official statement, yes. :) Oh well, at least I live in the right parts to have Friday off. Yes! :) Makes it a good relaxed starting week.
<smb> And then we travel again, anyways...
<ppisati> yep
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-01-03
<aaschez> Is it safe to have linux-headers-generic, linux-image-generic, linux, linux-headers-generic-pae, linux-headers-image-pae and linux-image installed after having linux-headers-3.0.0-14 generic?
<RAOF> aaschez: It is (almost) always safe to have more packages than you need installed.
<RAOF> The more vaguely named ones (linux, linux-image-generic, etc) are metapackages; their only point is to ensure that the latest kernel is installed, even if the kernel package name changes (as it does, when you go from linux-image-3.0.0-13-generic to linux-image-3.0.0-14-generic, for example)
<aaschez> RAOF: Certain applications require loading and compiling of modules in to running kernel, which package to instll for that?
<aaschez> install
<RAOF> linux-headers-generic will always depend on the headers for the most recent kernel; this will not necessarily be the kernel that you're *running*, but if you keep linux-headers-generic installed and don't remove older kernel headers you'll have all the headers you need.
<aaschez> 'and don't remove older kernel headers ' ..why?
<aaschez> As far as I understand I'm running linux-headers-3.0.0-14-generic
<RAOF> Well, you can select any of the previous kernels at boot.
<RAOF> So if you need to guarantee that any kernel you choose to run has associated headers, you need to keep the old headers around.
<RAOF> If, on the other hand, you only ever need to guarantee that module building will succeed against the most recent kernel, you don't need the older header packages.
<aaschez> Yes, but I think it safer to have atleast one old running kernel. Could you explain me what headers, image, generic means?
<aaschez> s/but/so
<RAOF> The image is the kernel itself.  The headers are the stuff required to build out-of-tree modules against that kernel.
<aaschez> Ok, so headers are the ones required to build modules?
<aaschez> ok
<aaschez> Lastly, what is generic and generic-pae ?
<aaschez> Thanks a lot RAOF 
<RAOF> Ah.
<RAOF> -generic-pae is a build with PAE (Physical Address Extensions) enabled.
<RAOF> It allows a 32bit kernel to address 48 bits of physical memory (ie: more memory than you have).
<RAOF> I'm not sure if that's going to remain for Precise; there was talk about always having that enabled, as it only has a small performance impact.
<aaschez> Thanks for explaining me the basic terms related to kernel :)
<RAOF> aashez: There's no problem with asking basic (relevant) questions; go ahead :)
<aashez> RAOF: :) I just restarted after intsalling linux, linux-image-generic and linux-headers-generic packages. There was no error but when I'm trying to build kernel module it gives error
 * apw looks miserably out at the world
 * jussi hugs apw
<smb> jussi now is infected...
<jussi> :(
<smb> Luckily its "just" a cold ;)
<apw> jussi, thanks but i don't recommend breathing near me
<jussi> apw: colds arent catchable over the interwebs
<jussi> so interwebs hugs are ok :D
<apw> heres hoping you are right
 * LetoThe2nd suggests gluhwein to cure about everything :)
<apw> sounds better than the honey and lemon i am being offered
<smb> apw, how about ginger and honey. :)
<LetoThe2nd> oO( gluhwein and gluhwein? or rather gluhwein and rum in severe cases )
<smb> Gloehwein macht gloecklich... :-P
<apw> that sounds rather rude :)
<bryceh> apw, only if you're a teetotaler.
<apw> hny bryceh ... hows you
 * apw tries to imagine self as teetotal ... its not working
<bryceh> apw, good good
<bryceh> apw, my son and daughter share your cold
<bryceh> (I guess)
<apw> yay :/, that'll be amusing for you
<bryceh> apw, indeed
<bryceh> apw, invariably I'll catch it myself the day before the Budapest flight
<apw> hense you are awake at this god forsaken time
<apw> bryceh, so very true, hopefully it is the same one, so i am at least immune
<bryceh> creature of the night I am
<apw> that seems to be the lot of fathers the world over
<cking> sounds like the Budapest rally will be a "share a cold virus" event
<bryceh> cking, :-/
<amitk> talking about cold, Helsinki received its first real snowfall for the season. Much better than the wet greyness.
<cking> share and enjoy ;-)
<ppisati> we should rename Canonical's event after a famous Anthrax album: "Spreading the disease"!
<amitk> there is already 'ubuflu' which is a take away gift from the events :)
<cking> ubuflu is something also free to share with the family when you get back home
<amitk> ...hence sticking to the spirit of ubuntu ;)
<cking> apart from the fact we don't get the source code to the cold virus 
<amitk> cking: the source is available. We just don't know the programming language yet
 * cking consideres objdump on a virus...
<apw> herton, bjf, ppisati, i have found a build error in maverick/ti-omap4, in the unreleased bit so i want to force the tip to fix it ... any of you playing with it?
<bjf> apw, not I
<apw> bjf, happy new year ... early for you isn't it ?
<herton> apw, no as well
<apw> then as ppisati can't be pushing it, i can ;)
<bjf> apw, same to you. Yes, woke up at 3, couldn't get back to sleep
<apw> bjf, now that sucks and no mistake
<apw> herton, bjf, pushed ... was a missing header include in the top-down patches, now fixed
 * apw notes he is beign pretty random about who he is wishing new years to, strange ...
<apw> happy new years all round
<cking> #include <happynewyear.h>
<ppisati> apw: not messing with m/omap4
<ppisati> apw: *i'm
<apw> ppisati, thanks, all updated now
<ppisati> back in 20m
<apw> ppisati, p/ti-omap4 is now a rebase tree against p/master-next right ?
 * ogasawara back in 20
<ppisati> apw: yep
<apw> ppisati, cool thanks
<apw> jsalisbury, we got a top 10 meeting shortly ?
<jsalisbury> apw, yes
<jsalisbury> apw, 30 minutes
<apw> ack
<ppisati> isn't it 30min before kernel meeting?
<jsalisbury> ppetraki, correct
<jsalisbury> And on that note:
<jsalisbury> **
<jsalisbury> ** Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Today @ 17:00 UTC - #ubuntu-meeting
<jsalisbury> **
<smb> ppisati, I would say 1hr
<jsalisbury> sorry ppetraki, I meant ppisati correct.
<ppetraki> jsalisbury, happens a lot :), hny
<jsalisbury> :)
<smb> oh the top ten thing...
<brendand> anyone here from the stable team?
<herton> brendand, yes
<brendand> herton - hi
<herton> hi
<brendand> herton - we're considering re-testing for oneiric because of the reverted patch. the reversion seems to have fixed what looked like a seperate issue as well, so it seems significant
<herton> brendand, yes, re-testing is needed, although it's a small change has considerable impact
<bjf[afk]> brendand, can you explain what the "separate issue" is that it fixed ?
<brendand> bjf[afk] - this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/907454
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 907454 in linux "[Dell Precision M4500] offlining and then re-onlining CPUs makes the system unresponsive" [Medium,Confirmed]
<brendand> we had one other independent confirmation
<bjf> brendand, thanks, that is interesting
<tgardner> bjf, given that suspend offlines CPUs, I think this is likely the same symptom.
<bjf> tgardner: that was what I was thinking as well
<brendand> bjf - now my colleague tells me that the system hit by that bug also couldn't resume from S3 so it seems almost certain they're related
<bjf> brendand: did they run into the issue as part of cert. testing ?
<brendand> bjf - yep, sure did
<bjf> brendand: i'm "curious" why it didn't get raised with us (or did it?)
<brendand> afair i did mention it here before the holidays
<bjf> brendand: thanks
<brendand> bjf - the bug also has the regression-update tag. does that not bring it into view for you?
<bjf> brendand, no, at this point that tag is on so many bugs it's useless
<diwic> ogasawara, just a question, can I really cherry-pick to the precise kernel? I mean, the stuff that currently is in takashi's tree only, not in linus tree, and therefore not in the precise tree, and you cannot cherrypick between different trees, or can you?
<ogasawara> diwic: I believe if you fetch takashi's tree you should be able to cherry-pick
<diwic> ogasawara, hmm, so I would start with a precise tree and then "git remote add" for takashi's tree?
<arges> jsalisbury, whats the link?
<jsalisbury> arges, http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/kernel-bugs/reports/_kernel_hot_.html
<arges> thanks
<jsalisbury> arges, Then sort by heat
<arges> ok I was looking at the right page then
<ogasawara> diwic: you could do that or I think you can just do 'git fetch ...'
<diwic> ogasawara, ok, I'll try that. Thanks!
<ogasawara> diwic: a lot of times I do "git fetch <repo> <branch>" and then just "git cherry-pick FETCH_HEAD" (assuming the patch I want is at the tip)
<jono> hey all
<jono> my wireless keeps dropping and dmesg is giving me a stack of [21740.360855] wlan0: deauthenticating from 3c:ea:4f:85:07:d1 by local choice (reason=3)
<jono>  errors
<jono> it looks like I get that error whenever it disconnects
<jono> any idea what the possible cause could be?
<apw> jono, does that happen randomly a few times a day ?
<jono> apw, yeah
<jono> it seems to be happening at least once an hour
<apw> what wireless do you have ?
<jono> cfg80211
<jono> Intel
<apw> jono, sounds like what i am seeing, where likely rekeying is being exposed
<apw> but no idea as to cause, why are you seeing it all of a sudden?
<jono> I saw a few bugs in LP that suggest others are seeing this too
<jono> apw, I have seen this ever since I upgraded to 12.04
<jono> oddly, it varies between APs I think
<jono> see these issues with my AP, but less with my parents
<jono> I thought it might be the power saving, but that is off on my machine
<apw> jono, yep i'd say there is an ap component.  but rekeying time is AP specific
<apw> i started seeing it when i upgraded my AP to WPA
<jono> what is rekeying time?
<apw> wpa requires rekeying (making up new keys) effectivly a reassociation though it should be transparent
<jono> right
<jono> so does the AP basically kick me off the AP and then it should automatically create the new key and connect?
<apw> jono, i am unsure as to what should happen, the 'error' whcih is reported implies that the local end decided it wanted off the AP
<jono> apw, the bug I saw reported was https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/548992 and 
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 548992 in debian "Wireless connection frequently drops [deauthenticating by local choice (reason=3)]" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<brendand> bjf - what's going to happen with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/910894 then? how long is it staying in verification for?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 910894 in kernel-sru-workflow/verification-testing "linux: 3.0.0-15.25 -proposed tracker" [Undecided,In progress]
<arges> jsalisbury, i was wondering why https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/836250 wasn't high in heat... but I think its because its been updated recently perhaps
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 836250 in linux "[Oneiric] [Regression] Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 poor networking, packet loss and very slow Lenovo X201 and T500 laptops" [Critical,In progress]
<bjf> brendand, good question. I guess I'd like to see it stay in verification this week
<jsalisbury> arges, that's a good question.  
<brendand> bjf - so we'll leave our retesting for next week then i guess
<bjf> brendand, i think it would be safe to test this week if you wanted 
<tgardner> bjf, Greg has added 'Revert "clockevents: Set noop handler in clockevents_exchange_device()' to all of the maintained stable trees beginning with 2.6.32.y
<bjf> tgardner: ack, herton, we should revert and respin
<bjf> tgardner: only lucid has the bad commit, we'll respin that
<tgardner> bjf, right.
<jono> apw, is there anything I can do to resolve this wireless dropping issue, it is disrupting my work
<jono> know of any workarounds?
<tgardner> jono, ethernet
<jono> tgardner, I might need to do that
<apw> jono, no i have yet to find anything that helps
<jono> no worries, thanks for looking into apw
<jono> obviously if you want to look at my machine in budapest, that is fine
<tgardner> jono, I'm stuck on Maverick on one of my laptops 'cause wireless just goes to hell with a newer kernel
<jono> tgardner, yikes
<jono> tgardner, you having the same dropouts issues?
<apw> jono, i have the same issue on my natty box at home, thats the first time i noticed it, but also the first time i had wpa, which is uspect has always been broke in this way
<tgardner> apw, try Maverick with WPA. I think you'll find that works OK
<jono> apw, gotcha
<apw> tgardner, yeah i had moved forword from M before i moved to wpa, will try that out when i get back to the machine
<apw> tgardner, and i am not sure its limited to intel, so i suspect this is either a 80211 stack issue, or an NM issue
<tgardner> apw, Johannes Burg has been working on this with arges since before Xmas. dunno what that status is, but I agree that it looks like a stack issue.
<arges> tgardner, yea I built a test kernel with Johannes patch to get some debug info. he was looking at the tx/rx aggregation code in the kernel
<herton> tgardner, I noticed that smb announced 2.6.32.52+drm33.21 with only the clockevents revert, I'll apply it as a stable update (create-stable-tracker)
<arges> tgardner, unfortunately I'm not sure that bug is just *1* issue, it seems like there could be multiple issues at work
<tgardner> herton, good, was just gonna ask about that
<smb> herton, Yeah, Greg just did the same
<tgardner> arges, it seems power saving mode is wadded up in the general symptoms
<apw> arges, if you have some test kernels, or patches point me at them and i can try them on my kit
<jono> tgardner, yeah I thought it was the power saving issues, but I switched off power saving and the issues are still there
<arges> apw, do you have a wifi card that exhibits the issue?
<apw> arges, i have two machines at least which show this behaviour in my home yes
<tgardner> arges, you can also abuse jono
<jono> bring it!
<arges> awesome
<apw> i think i have three, which are the three i use routinely, so it could be more
<arges> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/836250
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 836250 in linux "[Oneiric] [Regression] Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 poor networking, packet loss and very slow Lenovo X201 and T500 laptops" [Critical,In progress]
<jono> brb, nipping out to get some longer ethernet
<smb> herton, I wonder whether in this special case I could wait till tomorrow and then use the current make ec2 topic branch tracking bug created today which I have not touched, yet...
 * smb is lazy
<arges> apw, jono: #124 has a build with gives us multiple options for disabling n mode in the kernel
<herton> smb, yes, just ignore the current tracking bug, the bot will open a new one after the build of new kernel
<bjf> smb, i'm ok with that
<apw> arges, i don't thnk i have any N capable kit involved
<arges> Johannes Berg wanted to know how those various parameters related
<arges> apw, oh, which card(s) do you have that would relate to this?
<smb> herton, bjf Oh, if the bot creates a new one anyway... I take whatever is latest then
<apw> something intel, and something brcm at least
<apw> i haven't got the h/w in hand right not, but my constant disconnects is occuring at home
<arges> apw, ok this is a different bug than I've been looking at
<smb> ogasawara, actually I guess you may be interested to be aware of bug 911204, too. Not sure the change I have in there will be embraced but it seems to help the xen case...
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 911204 in linux "precise ec2 images fail to boot with kernel oops" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/911204
<ogasawara> smb: ack
<arges> apw, essentially wifi worked in natty, then stopped working in oneiric. in oneiric if n mode is disabled (11n_disable=1) wireless works again.   the periodic disconnections sounds pretty different
<ogasawara> smb: you plan on shooting that upstream?
<smb> ogasawara, Yes, sent it already. Though rather to the stable with both from the sob cc'ed. I found that thread more quickly
<apw> smb, we shall see what they say i gues
<smb> apw, Right, if there is no response I need to shoot wider
<ogasawara> smb: I'll apply it as sauce for now and we can follow up later
<smb> Just was meant as a note to let you know.
<smb> ogasawara, Hmmmm. Maybe I should test on real hw before...
<ogasawara> smb: oh, I thought you had tested
<smb> Just booted as a xen guest
<smb> which failed before...
<smb> ogasawara, So let me do the proper testing
<ogasawara> smb: ack
<tgardner> ogasawara, where did 'fs: limit filesystem stacking depth' come from in Precise ?
<ogasawara> tgardner: hrm, don't recall off the top of my head.  just a sec and lemme look.
<tgardner> ogasawara, it ain't upstream, so I was kind of curious
<ogasawara> tgardner: ah, I think that's part of the overlayfs bits
<tgardner> ah
<tgardner> ogasawara, perhaps we should have marked those SAUCE or somethinig
<ogasawara> tgardner: I think we'd prefixed those with "overlayfs:" or something similar.  I'll get em cleaned up and marked sauce 
<tgardner> ogasawara, I noticed it whilst reviewing tyhicks statfs reporting patch.
<tyhicks> yes, I remember seeing that patch in the overlayfs patchset
<tyhicks> tgardner, ogasawara: FWIW, the eCryptfs changes looked good to me
<tgardner> tyhicks, is the patch on the mailing list the same as whats in linux-next ?
<tyhicks> tgardner: BTW, I've got a working statfs reporting patch with a single code path. I just need a little time to go back and clean some things up.
<tyhicks> tgardner: Sorry, are you talking about the eCryptfs patch in the overlayfs patchset or the eCryptfs statfs patch?
<tgardner> tyhicks, the statfs patch on the Ubuntu k-team list
<tgardner> I was just about to push that one. despite our comments it does work.
<tyhicks> tgardner: The statfs patch in linux-next and the Ubuntu k-team list are the same. I'm working on an improved version for the 3.3 merge window.
<tyhicks> tgardner: It will incorporate the changes suggested by you and apw
<tgardner> tyhicks, ok, then I'll push the one I've got.
<tyhicks> sounds good, thanks
<tgardner> tyhicks, I'm still getting hate mail about bug #509180. Have you review it recently ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 509180 in ecryptfs "ecryptfs sometimes seems to add trailing garbage to encrypted files" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/509180
<tyhicks> tgardner: Yes. A lot of those comments are not helpful, but I looked at a bug yesterday which had helpful steps to reproduce the issue - bug 842647
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 842647 in ecryptfs "[git] file blocks duplicated at the end of the file" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/842647
<tyhicks> tgardner: I'm almost done with that patch. It should go upstream by the end of the week.
<tgardner> tyhicks, cool. if it looks like the same symptoms, then mark 509180 as a duplicate when you've got a patch ready to go.
 * tgardner --> lunchtime errands
<apw> tgardner-afk, bah ... we need to fix the 'going to apply' protocol ... we just clashed :)
<lamont> I have a few Dell poweredge machines that have recently started seeing ntp step back and forth OTOO .2 seconds... any known fuzziness in the kernel's ntp world?
<lamont> (lucid and hardy both, so I'm suspecting that the hardware is just plain getting old)
<lamont> just wondering if the ticks/sec there is consistent with other machines, or if said hardware has something special of its own
* jsalisbury changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/ || Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Tues Jan 17, 2012 - 17:00 UTC || If you have a question just ask, and do wait around for an answer!
 * herton -> eod
<Beanow> Oh wow, accidentally changed status of a bug I had nothing to do with.
<Beanow> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/904569
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 904569 in linux "Linux 3.0.0-15 causes laptops to fail to resume from suspend (Dell XPS 1645, Sony Vaio VPCF1390)" [Medium,Fix released]
<Beanow> Anyone in here that can revert Oneiric status to Fix Commited?
<bjf> Beanow: done
<ohsix> someone that can will see the change and fix it, most likely
<Beanow> Thanks and apologies.
<Beanow> (How do I even have permission for that?)
<Beanow> jsalisbury: just reading back on the first kernel meeting I saw. I'm impressed. Neatly organized.
<jsalisbury> Beanow, thanks, glad the notes can help
<Beanow> jsalisbury, actually got it in my chat here but pretty much the same thing
<Beanow> And yeah they helped. Now I know my suspend problem is going to be fixed quickly. :P
<jsalisbury> Beanow, yes, the commit that caused the bug has been identified.
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-01-04
<zenith> my touchpad is not detected by the kernel during boot, & i need to use the i8042.reset parameter for it to be detected... how should i go about finding out the cause of  the problem ? I'm using Ubuntu 11.10 with all updates including proposed.
<smb> zenith, First (if you have not already), you should create a bug report by running "ubuntu-bug linux". Then I think it will help to gather debugging output of the controller. There is a i8042.debug option I believe. If you gather dmesg output in both (with and without i8042.reset in parallel)
<smb> I found it helpful to have a second machine to ssh from there because otherwise every keypress or mouse move adds more debugging output
<zenith> where/how should the i8042.debug option be used?
<smb> Same as the reset on the kernel arguments list
<zenith> oh
<zenith> actually i have subimitted some reports on the bug LP#190283, but i think i made a mistake coz the original bug report was for Intrepid ! (I'm SiddhantSaraf in the bug comments btw)
<smb> bug 190283
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 190283 in linux "my lenovo y500 touchpad and keyboard do not work" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190283
<zenith> i even reopened the old bug ... was it a mistake? should i have filed a new bug against Oneiric ?
<smb> Hm, is your machine a lenovo y500
<zenith> yup
<zenith> actually its touch not being detected has been a very old issue, Ubuntu forums are full of the issue
<smb> Usually it is better to have a new report if either the hardware or the symptoms are not exactly the same. Its always possible to mark them duplicate later.
<zenith> *touchpad
<zenith> ok, i think i will file a new bug, after i use the i8042.debug option
<smb> Can happen. Also the problem often is that things can change by bios updates...
<smb> There is already a section in the driver which potentially adds the reset for certain vendors / machines automatically
<smb> But having more debug data will definitely help arguing the case
<smb> And at least the subject line of the old report seems to indicate that the keyboard had not worked either
<smb> which I assume it does for you...
<zenith> oops, forgot to mention... the keyboard is another issue..
<zenith> its a bit insteresting...
<smb> Ah I see. Its erratic
<zenith> on the login screen, where my keyboard and touchpad both don't work, using a USB mouse if i select 'suspend', then i can bring the computer out of suspen using any key on the keyboard !! & after that thekeyboard works (though the touchpad still doesn't)
<zenith> *suspend
<smb> And with i8042.reset both works?
<zenith> yeah
<zenith> in the output of 'cat /proc/bus/input/devices' the keyboard appears last (when i use the suspend trick), with 'Handlers=sysrq kbd event8' while with i8042.reset it'Handlers=sysrq kbd event4', so definitely the keyboard is detected on resuming from suspend
<smb> Ok, at least that sounds like adding that machine to the exception table would make sense. On the other hand, but I surely have not followed this in any forums, that bug report at least did not seem to attract many other reporters. So when before creating a new bug, I would check on the Lenovo site that you got the latest BIOS (just to be sure). Maybe you have already
<zenith> ok, i will check...
<zenith> be right back
<smb> I would suspect there is a kind of reset when suspending and resuming. But probably not as complete as when using the reset argument
<jibel> bjf, could you refresh http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/kernel-bugs/reports/rls-mgr-p-tracking-bugs.html and http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/kernel-bugs/reports/rls-p-tracking-bugs.html please ?
 * ppisati is hungry...
 * smb too
 * ogasawara back in 20
<bjf> jibel, i'll look into it
 * ppisati -> disappears for a bit...
<bjf> jibel, the reports are fixed up
<diwic> What am I doing wrong if I'm getting this error:
<diwic> "II: Checking modules for generic...previous or current modules file missing!"
<jibel> bjf, thanks
<bjf> diwic, where are you doing your build ?
<diwic> bjf, from git clone ...ubuntu-precise
<diwic> bjf, with a new entry to debian.master/changelog, and some patches on top
<bjf> diwic, are you using one of our build resources or your own local system ?
<diwic> bjf, local system, just installed precise on a machine here, and building from there
<diwic> so both target and host is precise
<tgardner> diwic, did you verify you could build _before_ you started hacking ?
<diwic> tgardner, nope
<bjf> diwic, i was asking if you were using tangerine so that i could look at your sandbox
<bjf> diwic, or one of the other build systems
<diwic> bjf, I'm building on my laptop right here
<bjf> ugh
<ogra_> isnt he just missing the ignore files ?
<bjf> diwic, how long does it take to do a build on your laptop ?
<diwic> bjf, http://paste.ubuntu.com/792869/
<tgardner> ogra_, possibly, but unless he's twiddling config options I wouldn't expect to have a module go missing.
<ogra_> it says modules "file" missing 
<bjf> diwic, our build resources are there for fast building and you should have access
<diwic> tgardner, to be fair, one of the patches adds a new config option (and, I assume, turns it on by default)
<ogra_> which i ususally get on manual builods if i dont touch the ignore file
<tgardner> bjf, I think he's mucked about with the changelog and did not start a new release, e.g., didn't move the ABI files forward
<ogra_> but you know your system better, i only build kernels once a year or so :)
<bjf> tgardner: yes, that's what i'm guessing as well
<tgardner> bjf, don't we have an RTFM in the wiki somewhere  about version bumping ?
<bjf> tgardner: looking
<diwic> tgardner, I added a version entry 3.2.0-7.14~jackdection, old version was 3.2.0-7.13
<bjf> diwic, that's what caused your problem
<diwic> bjf, what version number do you suggest
<bjf> diwic, if you had not bumped the build number you'd have been ok (probably)
<tgardner> diwic, you can likely get by with just adding '~jackdetection' to the existing changelog entry.
<diwic> tgardner, or +jackdetection if I want it to supersede? Otherwise the changelog would be in the wrong order...?
<tgardner> diwic, right
<diwic> which possibly something else will complain about 
<bjf> diwic, the other things your could do are to rename the debian.master/abi/3.2.0-7.13 to debian.master/abi/3.2.0-7.14   -or-   add the "ignore" files so the checking is skipped
<bjf> tgardner: yes, that's what i'm guessing as well
<bjf> diwic, look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelMaintenance#Overriding_ABI_check_failures
<diwic> bjf, tgardner, ogra_, thanks for helping, I'll start a new build named 3.2.0-7.13+jackdetection, AND add ignore ABI checks, just to be sure :-)
<bjf> diwic, and i'd recomend moving your build to a fast build resource
<diwic> bjf, btw, the inspiration for using 7.14~jackdetection was taken from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBisection (section "Give this test a version number"). Is there something subtle I'm not seeing, or is that wiki page wrong?
<bjf> diwic, looking
<bjf> diwic, yes, that assumes some knowledge not explained on that page (but which we just sort of explained to you above)
<ppisati> herton: about the M/dove kernel, i erraneously pasted the lucid url
<ppisati> herton: now i corrected it, hope you didn't start with the packaging
<herton> ppisati, yep, saw that, I used the right one when building the package
<herton> I saw you pushed the rebase to the maverick branch
<herton> *maverick repo
<ppisati> ah ok
<diwic> bjf, a stupid question, am I supposed to do "fakeroot debian/rules binary-generic skipabi=true"?
<bjf> diwic, one sec, there is another skip that you can put on the command line (skipmodules=true maybe)
<apw> it may be singular, need to check
<bjf> diwic, apw is correct, it is singular "skipmodule=true"
<diwic> bjf, adding both skipabi and skipmodule made the build proceed, thanks
<diwic> bjf, for the record, do you have a wiki page for getting started with the tangerine build resources?
<diwic> bjf, I tend to use it so seldom (dkms is faster and sufficient for most things) I forget it between times
<diwic> bjf, got the link from vanhoof, thanks 
<bjf> diwic, np
<bjf> jjohansen: be sure and pack ear plugs (you've been warned)
<jjohansen> bjf: ?
 * smb assumes the roomie list went out
 * vanhoof thinks of manjo 
<manjo> ?
<vanhoof> lulz
<bjf> jjohansen: my snoring is bad from what the wife is saying
<manjo> vanhoof, you looking for a roomie ? 
<vanhoof> manjo: not you! :)
<manjo> heh
<vanhoof> believe i'm rooming w/ jk
<jjohansen> bjf: heh, np. I wasn't planning on sleeping anyways
<manjo> wonder who my victim is this time 
<bjf> jjohansen: right, should have known
<vanhoof> manjo: none listed for you
<manjo> wohoo
<apw> i don't know if it is good or bad to always be the dogleg
 * vanhoof googles dogleg
<apw> vanhoof, doubt its in there: when you have 5 people at a table and you are the one without someone opposite you, you are the dogleg
<smb> 5th wheel on the car?
<vanhoof> apw: ah
<apw> heh, the 5th wheel is something else alllll together
<vanhoof> apw: third wheel?
<diwic> and the new kernel boots! with the new jack detection interface \o/
<vanhoof> diwic: nice :)
<smb> apw, It is deemed a bit useless, though depending on whether you think of the steering or reserve wheel its probably more useful than the dogleg. :)
<apw> yeah a different feeling to teh word, dogleg in this context is "will be a bit left out on the end there"
<apw> and 5th wheel is "mostly we can do without them"
<apw> now of course it would be common to put your "5th wheel" on the "dogleg" when seating them :)
<bjf> woohoo! just found 3500 Forint
<apw> 2 beers
<smb> maybe
 * smb stumbles over some Korunas... Damn, wrong place...
 * apw finds 10K forint, can anyone remember how many to the pound there are
<herton> only 1260 forint here, I guess I'll be thirsty :)
<smb> apw, Mr Google will know
<apw> 25 quid
<apw> smb, was a large beer 800 ?
<smb> hmm... thought 600... but who knows what changes they made
<apw> yeah, and how much we annoy them, so about 12 large beers, thats pretty good, i might be able to stand you a drink :)
<smb> apw, Seemed to have stashed some 30K of them... Should be enough for the first night... :-P
<apw> smb, you are set for the week :)
<bjf> apw, my 3500 are work $14
<bjf> s/work/worth/
<apw> bjf, good job you reminded me, i'd have probabally left them at home
<arges> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/736226
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 736226 in linux "bonding inside a bridge does not work when using arp monitoring" [Medium,Confirmed]
 * tgardner -> lunch
 * herton -> eod
 * tgardner -> EOD
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-01-05
<ohsix> anyone know offhand if i can get perf to use linux-source for annotation somehow?
<ohsix> the vmlinux in -dbgsym is in a place it can't find it without help, too
<smb> Morning .+
<smb> Looks like the other rtc revert just made it into 3.2... tight...
<zenith> smb: hi
<smb> morning
<zenith> remember yester i was trying to debug/triage my touchpad issues?
<zenith> *yesterday
<smb> yes
<zenith> so i tried i8042.debug (without i8042.reset) and noticed some interesting things in my dmesg (http://tinypaste.com/09a3ef7d)
<zenith> thoughts?
<smb> Yes, I think I do not know the ps2 protocol right from my head... :-P
<smb> but let me look anyway
<zenith> k
<smb> So first thing about the multiple MADT, you can try to have the 2nd used. Usually it does not really make a difference.
<smb> Querying the Linux _OSI, in rare cases it improves things, but often it limits functionality of the ACPI BIOS.
<zenith> ok, so i should try "acpi_apic_instance=2" parameter when booting, right?
<smb> _BCQ, not sure the function is mandatory, but it would make sense to have, an omission of the BIOS authors. Right, as hinted in dmesg. 
<smb> But as said, could change nothing
<zenith> anyway I will give it a shot :)
<zenith> how about the i8042 errors?
<smb> Well, I would need to look up what the various bytes mean. But generally looks a bit like the communication is having trouble. And since you can get it working with the i8042.reset it feels like the bios does not do it correctly
<smb> Generally it sounds like adding that machine to the exception table of the driver is the right action. The only thing that has me a bit concerned is that I do not have a real feeling about whether this is all machines of that kind or some or only certain bioses...
<zenith> hmm.. i'm unable to find any kind of BIOS update on the Lenovo site, and looking for a it on the *huge* ibm site is daunting :(
<cking> it's quite an old machine isn't it?
<zenith> yup
<zenith> :)
<cking> 2007-2008 kinda era?
<zenith> yeah. the BIOS version is from 2006 !
<smb> So little chance to see anything changing there
<cking> http://support.lenovo.com/en_US/downloads/detail.page?&LegacyDocID=MIGR-67616 - I can't see a BIOS update for this model
<zenith> yeah nothing there, nothing on any lenovo forums :(
<smb> And probably also having any code changed, given it can be made working by a boot option... :/
<zenith> doesn't the open source movement have any replacements for the BIOS ? :-p
<cking> if only it were that easy...
<smb> if the open source bios would know what a every vendor has done to any machine they sold...
 * ppisati catched a bad cold... just before leaving... crap... :P
<zenith> its touchpad and keyboard have been an issue since interpid ... plus, since i can't find any current users of this model, i can't discuss it with anyone :(
<cking> zenith, it does seem like a rare machine - I've googled around and can't find much on it
<smb> Cannot find the generic ps2 doc but the auxerr I think is because of the loopback test for the aux port fails (which would be the connection to the mouse). Can happen because of real problems or because the command is not implemented in hw correctly. And the rest looks like it fails to tell the controller it can receive data now. 
<cking> so it's probably an EC issue?
<zenith> cking, yeah, though the Ubuntu forums do have many members complaining about it !
<smb> But as cking said it is a rare machine and old. So making a general change always will face the problem of that you cannot be sure this is the right thing for _all_ of the models and machines out there
<zenith> so can we say for sure that the BIOS is at fault ?
<cking> seems more probable than not IMHO
<zenith> is there anything else i can try/test ?
<zenith> ok, so i found this software (http://biosagentplus.com/?ref=752), recommended by the Phoenix website, but it runs only on windows
<zenith> the good news is i have dual-boot !
<zenith> so will try that out to see if my BIOS has any updates...
<smb> I can feel that this is not really satisfying... you could try to convince upstream (beleive Dmitry Thorokov or  so) to have reset hard coded for you machine... But if everything works just ba adding i8042.reset, there is at least a work around for it.
<zenith> hmmm... i'm also getting a new laptop in a few months or so and the few(!) Y500 users around the world might also replace it in a few years...
<cking> any laptop > 4 years old is getting to "replacement" phase of it's life :-)
 * smb also worked with a boot option on a desktop until the problem resolved itself (iow the motherboard went completely nuts)...
<zenith> lol... i know its been due for long but i'm not a frequent changer, fyi, it has been a great machine with not a *single* problem since i bought it 
<zenith> i just installed more RAM last year
<cking> yeah, I've had a Lenovo 3000N200 for > 4 years and it's rock solid
<zenith> :)
<zenith> its only that before giving up i want to make sure that it's the BIOS and i can't do anything about it
<zenith> if i become sure, i will go to each and every post in the Ubuntu  forum (and the oh so many posts about this everywhere else) and blame the BIOS... so at least the next guy will not pull his hair...
<zenith> anyways, so i'll try that BiosAgentPlus (its tagline is "Extend the life of your computer with a BIOS update!", if only that were true) in WinXP and get back here if i find something
<zenith> cking, smb: until then, ciao, & thanks a lot for your help
<smb> Sure. Sorry for not having a better solution. Though at a certain age of hw things get more pragmatically. 
<zenith> yeah. if u do find anything, i can be reached at siddhantsaraf at gmail dot com, bye !
<smb> ppisati, Sorry for ignoring you earlier on. So you should not have been close to apw on mumble the last couple of days. :-P Hope you manage to recover a good bit in the next couple of days.
<apw> ppisati, yeah get well, please try and leave it at home
<ppisati> i'll try but it's hard... i'll bring it with me as a gift for you all... :)
<ppisati> preemptive Ubuflu...
<smb> You mean the gift as its meaning in German...? ;)
<ppisati> uhm... don't know the meaning in German
<apw> i hope its the one i am just getting over
<diwic> smb, in Swedish, "gift" means both "married" and "poison". :-)
<apw> heheh, no comment
<smb> lol
<apw>       drm/i915: Disable semaphores by default on SNB
<apw>       drm/i915: Disable RC6 on Sandybridge by default
<apw> cking, that first one sounds like something else bad for performance power on snb
<cking> sad trombone
<apw>       Revert "rtc: Disable the alarm in the hardware"
<apw>       Revert "rtc: Expire alarms after the time is set."
<apw> smb, those are the two you needed right ?
<cking> it's like a continuing trainwreck of silicon badness
<smb> apw, Mine only was the second
<smb> but yes it just made it
<stgraber> hey there. Just got a usb soundcard here that seems to need CONFIG_SND_USB_6FIRE, any specific reason why this one isn't built in the Ubuntu kernel or should I file a bug so we can build it in Precise?
<apw> stgraber, file a bug for precise at least, likely its experiemental
<stgraber> apw: ok, will do
<smb> apw, yep experimental, added in 2.6.39
<apw> smb, its not experiemental now tho.
<stgraber> bug 912197
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 912197 in linux "Please enable CONFIG_SND_USB_6FIRE" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/912197
<smb> apw, right. strange... shouldn't that have turned up at the review...? Not that I would remember if it did...
<apw> smb, i guess it was before the better review s/w support
<apw> though i wonder why its not in the non-modular modules list
<smb> apw, experimental was removed in 3.0-rc1
<apw> so we should have seen it transition last cycle then
<smb> right... maybe we have...
 * apw regens the report to see
<smb> probably should look back into the spec...
<apw> though that takes 10 mins
<apw> || CONFIG_SND_USB_6FIRE || n || n || n || n || n || n || n || n || n || n || n ||  ||
<apw> CONFIGS-info:CONFIG_SND_USB_6FIRE N/m/y m m
<LetoThe2nd> howdy! is there some recommended way to build modules for testing/learing out-of-tree on ubuntu? if yes, which one?
<apw> LetoThe2nd, not sure there is a documented way.  whats the out of tree module
<LetoThe2nd> apw: generic, like working through the ldd3 book for learning.
<apw> the headers packages (installed by default) should include enough of the source build infrastructure to allow building of traditional out of tree modules in the normal way
<LetoThe2nd> apw: pointer maybe?
<apw> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/build-linux-kernel-module-against-installed-kernel-source-tree.html
<LetoThe2nd> thx :)
<apw> well that sounds like it has the right sort of flow, not tried those specific instructions tho.
<LetoThe2nd> same variation in details is ok, just looking far a basically good way to start
<apw> i think thats debian-ish, so we may already have the build link in place, and you should have headers installed by default
<LetoThe2nd> :)
<LetoThe2nd> apw: works like a charm, thanks :)
<apw> LetoThe2nd, good to know
<LetoThe2nd> apw: thats why i usually report back
<apw> yep, thats always good, rare, but good
<smb> herton, I had hoped to have waited for the bot long enough. Unfortunately it opened up 911994 not until I had done the rebase to 2.6.32.38.83 with 911230. What would you prefer to get out of this? Just mark the new one invalid with a comment? Or also mark it as a duplicate of the old one?
<herton> smb, I saw that, I marked it as duplicate of the old one this morning
<smb> bjf, or for you info too. Just not sure when to expect you to be "up"
<smb> herton, Ah, should have refreshed... :-P
 * smb thinks he just made it back ahead of the real shit wheather...
<apw> smb, yeah we are having bands of vile weather too
<Kano> hi, did anybody test rt2800pci with 3.2?
<smb> apw, It is now wind, pouring rain and thunder
<apw> not me
<Kano> i identified that module, as soon as i load it the system crashes
<Kano> must be since at least rc2 because kernel 3.2 did never boot on my netbook
<Kano> and on my other system i have got dmar errors in dmesg only avoidable by adding intel_iommu=off ,do you have got a system with that problem?
<apw> there may be some iommu changes in the 3.2 final, that seems familar
<apw> but no i don't have anything with either of those behaviours
<Kano> h55 board,nv card
<apw> nope, i have no nvidia at all
<apw> not that realtek being a heap is entirly something new
<arges> herton, hello! when verifying bugs that are tagged 'verification-needed-natty', if someone else has posted that they confirm that the problem is solved should I still verify again, or is the other users comment sufficient?
<arges> herton, for example: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/769927
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 769927 in linux "Kernel Oops : Dentry still in use (1) [unmount of nfs4 0:1d]" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<Kano> rt2800pci worked flawlessly at least from .38 kernel till 3.1, before i did not have got that netbook
<herton> arges, yes, if they test the -proposed kernel, which is the case (comment #43)
<herton> arges, I'll set the tag there as verified on natty
<arges> herton, ok great! thanks, I'll update appropriately in the future.
<apw> Kano, as you see the issue i guess you'll have to bisect for it
<Kano> fun, then i would have to compile the kernel on another box...
<apw> you run the dailies anyhow, you could start with t
<apw> the various -rcN's to get a rough window
<Kano> i can not go below rc2 because it did not build on 32 bit
<apw> but no finding and fixing bugs is no fun
<Kano> the error must be before
<apw> that cuts your window at least
<Kano> maybe it is possible to build just that module against 3.1 and it breaks there too
<ogasawara> apw: thanks for rebasing.  gcc update is finishing up it's build on arm, then I'll upload.
<apw> or you can debug the panic
<apw> as it happens after you modprobe you at least get diagnostics
<Kano> well i have got pictures
<Kano> http://kanotix.com/files/fix/crash/
<Kano> not sure if you get something usefull out of em
<apw> Kano, those are all anchient mainline kernels, the newest seems to be -rc4
<Kano> i know, it happend the same on all newer ones
<apw> waht is the latest you have tested
<Kano> 3.2 final, but did not make a  picture
<Kano> i tested blacklisting nic drivers only because it booted on other netbooks with differnt nics
<tgardner> ogasawara, bouncing gomeisa and tangerine 
<ogasawara> tgardner: ack
<apw> tgardner, i assume if T is up she has come back ?
<tgardner> apw, yep. I'm updating the precise chroots
<apw> ogasawara, i have been cleaning up some aufs history, so you may find some odd ordering in the tree as it is
<ogasawara> apw: ack
<tgardner> apw, ogasawara: yeah, its time to start squashing some of the noise in the git history
<apw> ogasawara, i am just build testing some an update to that per the blueprint WIs, i will need to force the head so will be needing to coordinate with yas
<ogasawara> apw: cool.  so you think you'll be ready to push relatively soon (eg before EOD for you?)
<apw> yeah should know in an hour if it builds ok, if so then it can go in, we don't use it either way
<tgardner> apw, the tangerine precise chroot seem borken. I think I'll have to re-install.
<apw> tgardner, ack
 * ogasawara back in 20
<tgardner> apw, am looking at the kernel top 10. are you working with slangasek to backport the udev fix to Oneiric ?
<tgardner> bug #842560
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 842560 in linux "bnx2 firmware missing" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/842560
<tgardner> jsalisbury, I don't think 842560 needs to be on the top 10 list anymore. its pretty well handled.
<jsalisbury> tgardner, ok, I'll remove it.
<tgardner> jsalisbury, as is bug #904569
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 904569 in linux "Linux 3.0.0-15 causes laptops to fail to resume from suspend (Dell XPS 1645, Sony Vaio VPCF1390)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/904569
<jsalisbury> tgardner, ok, thanks.
<tgardner> jsalisbury, and bug #790863
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 790863 in linux "Unable to start lxc container after update to 2.6.32-32" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/790863
<jsalisbury> tgardner, great :)
<apw> tgardner, its on my radar yep
<jsalisbury> tgardner, done.  It takes about 30 minutes for the report to be updates.
<apw> ogasawara, ok ... how is the tree, i have something to push
<ogasawara> apw: go for it, I've not touched it
<apw> ogasawara, ous
<apw> ogasawara, pushed
<ogasawara> apw: thanks
 * ogasawara preps upload
<apw> ogasawara, drops a bunch of old tat for aufs, much nicer
<wmp> hello, where i can found 3.2 package to 11.10 ?
 * cking goes and attempts to restore Win7 on his laptop .. I feel tainted...
<jsalisbury> wmp, Oneiric is based on the 3.0 kernel.   Are you looking for the Precise 3.2 kernel?
<tgardner> apw, for some reason I thought we were dropping aufs in favor of overlayfs 
<apw> tgardner, that is our desire, we are starting to see some problems, which i want to look at at rally, seems pbuilder won't work for instance which is a bit of a problem
<jsalisbury> smb, Do you know if ext2 not supported by the -virtual kernels?  bug 912308
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 912308 in linux "ext2 boot partition not recognized by linux-virtual" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/912308
<apw> tgardner, so i figured i would clean up the mess aufs has become so we are in a good place if we have to fall back
<vanhoof> wmp: poorly named ppa, but these might be of use for you
<vanhoof> wmp: https://launchpad.net/~vanhoof/+archive/fwts-live-mainline
<apw> jsalisbury, its likely not built in, so it may depend if they have a proper initramfs
<vanhoof> wmp: i rebuild the precise uploads against oneiric for a project I'm working on
<smb> jsalisbury, Let me check the config. But could be ext2 is a module. Then one would need to force probe it...
<apw> jsalisbury, moving ext2 not builtin is new in P
<jsalisbury> smb, apw, ahh ok. 
<apw> smb, wouldn't mount normally do that for you ?
<vanhoof> wmp: feel free to use them if they're helpful to you
<smb> apw, Hm, should be. If its put into initrd..
<apw> smb, ahh it could be a lack of module in the initrd, which might mean its missing from something in mkinitramfs tools or similar
<smb> apw, or did we have it rather in extras...? trying to get hold of a package to make sure...
<apw>                 btrfs ext2 ext3 ext4 ext4dev isofs jfs nfs reiserfs udf xfs \
<apw> those are all in 'base-modules' so i'd expect they'd work
<apw> smb, oh you mean we have left it out of linux-virtual cause it was built in, so we never noticed, thats likely
<smb> apw, yep its in extras
<apw> ahh so jsalisbury we need to convert that bug to say linux-virtyal should include ext2 module
<jsalisbury> apw, ok, will do.
<apw> smb, shall i fix it ?
<smb> apw, jsalisbury Just wondering how you do a standard install with lvm and have the virtual kernel...
<apw> ogasawara, where we at witht he uploads
<ogasawara> apw: there's time
<ogasawara> apw: I just kicked off a test build, but I can respin it pretty quick
<apw> smb, ok i think we use generic in the installer, which has it, then reboot into -virtual which does not
<smb> apw, Quite likely. Well, seems at least like something that arguable is better in the main package...
<apw> yep
<smb> Have we changed that when going from no extras to extras?
<apw> ogasawara, so i say let your build continue if you haven't stopped them
<apw> and i'll just test virtual with this change
<ogasawara> apw: ack
<apw> ogasawara, is your tip pushed anywhere?
<apw> i'll dump this on the top and test it, then you can reorder it if it works :)
<ogasawara> apw: pushed to master-next, I just added an ABI bump
<ogasawara> apw: havne't pushed the commit to close it up yet
<smb> apw, Ah I see, it used to be builtin anyway and we probably decideed its not boot essential...
<apw> smb, right, we just demoted it, and exposed this
<smb> apw, I wonder whether realizing that setups that require/do a separate /boot go for ext2 would be something to generally rething that before release...
<smb> not that it is critical normally
<apw> smb, shove it on the rally agenda, probabally need to ask why its not ext3
<apw> without a journal
<smb> apw, Likely because you not really use it much
<apw> what i mean is ext3 without the journal is the same anyhow, so we can likely use ext3 to mount it
<smb> ah ok, understand
<smb> done
<apw> ogasawara, ok it seems we need a meta change for the next upload, will push it shortly
<ogasawara> apw: ack
<apw> ogasawara, linux-image should point to the recommended kernel, which means -pae now
<ogasawara> apw: ah, right.  thanks.
<hallyn> is a build of git head of ubuntu-precise supposed to work right now?
<hallyn> I get failure at:
<tgardner> hallyn, I just finished a build on tangerine
<hallyn> debian/build/tools/tools/perf/perf: no such file or directory
<hallyn> ihm, that's where i'm building
<hallyn> just 'debian/rules build; fakeroot debian/rlues binary' ?
<tgardner> sforshee, tangerine:~rtg/ukb/precise/amd64/master-next
<tgardner> hallyn, I did the whole thing. why are you targeting 'build' , and then 'binary' ? Isn't build a superset of binary ?
<hallyn> i guess a habit from those packages which refuse to build as root (i.e. under fakeroot)
<hallyn> but, doh, that's my problem i guess, i should be doing binary-generic not just binary
<hallyn> hopefully that'll be it - thanks
<tgardner> hallyn, ah, I missed that. you should be able to just build the falvour you want, e.g., 'fakeroot debian/rule binary-generic'
<hallyn> (wonder which one it was failing on then :)
<hallyn> thanks
<tgardner> hallyn, if you're missing 'fakeroot' I think some of the user space tools won't build.
<apw> ogasawara, ok fixes pushed to linux-meta, i bumped abi and tagged it ready as well
<ogasawara> apw: thanks
<hallyn> tgardner: interesting, though wouldn't fakeroot binaryXYZ then compile whatever wasn't compiled?
<arges> wow i915_enable_rc6=1 gives my t420 9 hours of battery life... i wonder if the battery indicator is correct
<hallyn> anyway, this worked - thanks!
<tgardner> hallyn, you're assuming all of the fine grained makefile dependencies are correct :)
<hallyn> true :)
<slangasek> tgardner: ping re: bug #881529
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 881529 in debian-installer "Natty and Oneiric LTS backport kernels need to get onto the Lucid 10.04.4 point release DVD." [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/881529
<tgardner> slangasek, yes ?
<slangasek> tgardner: hi, so skaet was asking me about this and I really have no clue...
<tgardner> asking you what? it seems clear to me.
<slangasek> you said it was "in progress", but I'm pretty sure skaet wasn't making any changes to the debian-installer package for this
<slangasek> is all you're asking for to have the kernel packages *on* the DVD?
<tgardner> slangasek, yes. AFAIK skaet is the one that set the state.
<slangasek> (in that case, the debian-installer package has nothing to do with it, which is why I'm confused)
<tgardner> slangasek, well, the installer has to support a kenerl installation choice
<slangasek> ok, so you want support for installing any of the kernel flavors, but still only expect the DVD to boot the lucid flavor for the initial install?
<tgardner> slangasek, cjwatson has already done this once for the maverick kernel on 10.04.2 (or .3?)
<skaet> tgardner, no I didn't set the state to in porgress,  log has you setting it.   I just went in and added a tag to monitor it.
<tgardner> slangasek, maybe the installer is the wrong package? the user should have a choice of kernels to boot from initially.
<slangasek> well, the installer is absolutely the right package to give users the choice of kernels to boot from initially
<tgardner> thats the way the current DVD point release is working.
<slangasek> I'm having difficulty confirming that at the moment, hmm
<tgardner> slangasek, I haven't looked in awhile, but I'm pretty sure I was able to boot and install a maverick kernel from the lucid DVD point release.
<slangasek> tgardner: I really see only a single vmlinuz+initrd pair in the archive for the hardy point releases
<tgardner> slangasek, lucid, not hardy
<slangasek> oh yes
 * slangasek tries the right directory
<slangasek> ahh, yes, there they are
<slangasek> right, bug state twiddled
<slangasek> tgardner: thanks
<tgardner> slangasek, np
<jsalisbury> ogasawara, Looks like a new duplicate of bug 911236 was reported.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 911236 in linux "DMAR:[fault reason 05] PTE Write access is not set" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/911236
<ogasawara> jsalisbury: ack.  we likely need to escalate that one upstream.  I've got it on my todo list.
<jsalisbury> ogasawara, cool, thanks.  I'll keep an eye out for further duplicates.  Do you think it should go onto our hot list?
<ogasawara> jsalisbury: it can so we don't lose track of it
<jsalisbury> ogasawara, ack
 * tgardner -> lunch
<apw> ogasawara, ok i've just pushed the fix for the ext2 -virtual thingy
<ogasawara> apw: thanks.  I'll squeeze it into the upload.
<apw> ogasawara, i don't think we need to worry toooo much if it misses, so if you get cold feet we will survive
<ogasawara> apw: not a big deal to respin.  builds already finished so I'll just do a quick re-build test on amd64/i386 and boot test and upload.
<ogasawara> smb: if you're still around, bug 911204, did you get around to testing on real hw?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 911204 in linux "precise ec2 images fail to boot with kernel oops" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/911204
 * ogasawara assumes the patch can wait for the next upload
<apw> ogasawara, i think that linus slipped in two reverts for rtc one of which avoids this issue
<apw> ogasawara, so while smb's patch or something like it should go into mainline, it believe we should be ok with wahts in 3.2
<ogasawara> apw: good to know, I can just have smb test with what we upload to confirm
<Kano> apw: http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/INTEL_IOMMU_DEFAULT_ON.html
<Kano> apw: could you disable that by default? if somebody really needs it i am sure he finds out how to use it
<Kano> that causes problems on my h55 board
<Kano> i will test rt2800pci with one patch soon, there have been only a few
 * tgardner goes to pack
<bjf> good plan
<apw> Kano, i suspect that means your machine needs a quirk to turn it off if it is broken
<Kano> i would not think thats the only one
<Kano> its easy enough to enable
<Sarvatt> disabling INTEL_IOMMU_DEFAULT_ON would also let us enable rc6 by default in i915 for huge power savings :)
<Kano> Sarvatt: but the default is off by default
<avarisclari> hello people, my questioning has had me redirected here for quick help
<avarisclari> earlier my video card completely crashed, and i had to do a force uninstall reinstall, and i found it in xorg.1.log
<avarisclari> i want to know if you guys know where to go from there to track down the issue
<avarisclari> can someone tell me how to find a hard shutdown in the kern.log
<GrueMaster> Can someone on the kernel sru team move the oneiric omap kernel from universe to main?  I can't install the proposed kernel until it is there.
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-01-06
<kees> apw: oh, aufs went back in?
<Kano> apw: do i see it right, you updated aufs code but then disabled it?
<Kano> i need aufs
<Kano> i would never disable it...
<Kano> usally you could change casper to use the default you want
<Kano> live-initramfs works with aufs
<brendand> herton - hi
<herton> brendand, hi
<brendand> herton, when do you think the oneiric kernel will complete verification? monday or tuesday?
<herton> brendand, I have to check with brad, but I think on Monday he will "release" it
<brendand> herton - cool, that's what i was hoping. we need a couple of days to test it again
 * herton -> lunch
 * ogasawara back in 20
<vanhoof> ogasawara: ping when you're back (no rush)
<ogasawara> vanhoof: I'm here
<vanhoof> ogasawara: ah, my timestamps were off
<vanhoof> ogasawara: got time for a quick q on a storage driver update in a stable release?
<ogasawara> vanhoof: sure
<vanhoof> ogasawara: cool
<vanhoof> ogasawara: so driver in question in isci (patsburg sas), we pulled it in late for Oneiric
<vanhoof> works for the most part, installer shows disks, live goes on
<vanhoof> however some issues have been cropping up in the s3/s4 space, and the rumour is, a rather large patch-set will be heading our way soon to fix all of these problems
<vanhoof> wondering what your thoughts are here
<vanhoof> i initially thought lbm
<vanhoof> but, this is unfortunately a driver that needs to be loaded up in the initramfs as well
<vanhoof> (patch so large, i'm highly skeptical it'll fly for SRU)
<ogasawara> vanhoof: hrm, this may have to be one of those wait and see how large and intrusive the patches really are
<vanhoof> ogasawara: the other idea I had was two tiered
<vanhoof> leave what we have now in place (will get you installed), and then you can electively install an updated isci driver via lbm, which (I think) would then pack it into a new initrd
<ogasawara> vanhoof: that sounds safer to me
<vanhoof> ogasawara: would that work?
<vanhoof> ogasawara: can something from lbm be packed into an initrd?
 * vanhoof has never tried
<ogasawara> vanhoof: I've never investigated to confirm
<ogasawara> vanhoof: you going to be at the sprint next week?  we can throw this as a topic onto the agenda
<vanhoof> ogasawara: yup, I will be
<ogasawara> vanhoof: added
<vanhoof> ogasawara: awesome, thanks
<ogasawara> vanhoof: I'm almost thinking that if the patches only touch the isci driver, you might be able to get it through as a normal kernel SRU (ie not have to go the LBM route).
<ogasawara> vanhoof: the reason I'm saying this is the driver is already marked EXPERIMENTAL
<vanhoof> ogasawara: yeah, I guess its just a matter of "let us see the patches" :D
<vanhoof> yeah true
<ogasawara> vanhoof: so given enough testing to provide a bit of confidence, you could probably have a convincing enough argument for SRU
<vanhoof> ogasawara: ack
<vanhoof> ogasawara: we do have a few samples in house w/ this controller
<mfilipe> hi! I'm trying test the latest kernel for oneiric. so, confirm for me, the latest kernel to oneiric is 3.2-rc4? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<mfilipe> without daily kernels
<mfilipe> I'm trying to use these kernels only for debug propose: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/911737
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 911737 in linux "rtl8192se wireless doesn't get IP through DHCP" [Medium,Incomplete]
<mfilipe> but I want know who is the latest kernel for debug? ignore the daily kernels 
<ogasawara> mfilipe: v3.2 is the latest - http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.2-precise/
<ogasawara> mfilipe: the "-precise" just indicates which config was used
<mfilipe> ogasawara, but I can install it on oneiric?
<ogasawara> mfilipe: yah, should be fine
<mfilipe> ogasawara, thanks a lot! :)
<mfilipe> jsalisbury, I commented the bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/911737
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 911737 in linux "rtl8192se wireless doesn't get IP through DHCP" [Medium,Confirmed]
<mfilipe> I will appreciate if you answer me :)
<jsalisbury> mfilipe, I'll take a look.  Thanks for commenting.
<cking> time to back up my laptop before travelling...
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-01-08
<checkers> hi, is this wiki page still relevant for ubuntu >10.04? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/CrashdumpRecipe
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-12-31
<Kaapa> hey there. I stumbled into a bug that seems very similar to a already reported one. SHuold I still create a new one or add info to the existing one?
<Kaapa> also - I see the bug in >= 3.5.0 kernel but not on 3.2.0. I assume it's useful to try to see when it started to happen?
<Kaapa> is it normal to have apport-collect to say "no additional information collected"?
<berto-> hi all, i'm looking for documentation on the right way to upgrade Ubuntu's kernel.  specifically, use 3.6.6 with Ubuntu 12.04.
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-01-02
<berto-> following the instructions on the following page i was able to build my own kernel.  after rebooting i'm able to SSH into the box, but there is no console (TTY1).  any ideas? https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/kernel-baking.html
 * apw whines about the early hour
<stgraber> have to get used to it again :)
 * apw reboots into a 2013 kernel ...
 * ogasawara stretches and waves
<apw> hny ogasawara :)
 * rtg has accumulated a simply staggering amount of email in 2 weeks
<ogasawara> my inbox was actually manageable, although I was staying on top of it over the break
<rtg> sforshee, do I want BRCM_TRACING=y for 3.8 ?
<sforshee> rtg, yes, let's have BRCM_TRACING=y and BRCMDBG=n
<rtg> sforshee, ack
<sforshee> rtg, I think there were some mac80211 trace options I wanted to enable too but I can send a patch
<rtg> sforshee, wait until I've got the rebase complete. I'll send out a note
<sforshee> rtg, ack. I doubt I'll get to it before then end of the day anyway, most of today will be playing catch-up.
<rtg> bjf, 3 of us responded....
<bjf> rtg, i heard a "yup"
<rtg> bjf, ok, its hard to tell when _you_ don't respond
 * ogasawara back in 20
<slangasek> cking: ping - did you see my request in bug #1040557 to push your samsung-laptop changes to precise-proposed so that we can build live images from there and test the fix?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1040557 in Ubuntu CD Images "UEFI boot live-usb bricks SAMSUNG 530U3C,np700z5c laptop" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040557
<bjf> slangasek, i'm working on the next round of kernels as we "speak"
<slangasek> bjf: is there a commit from cking somewhere that you can perhaps pull in for this?
<bjf> slangasek, it's already in the tree and will be part of this update
<slangasek> oh, awesome - thanks!
<cking> ..the crank is turning so to speak
<bjf> indeed
<rtg> ogasawara, pushed raring master-next. build tested on amd64/i386. still working on armhf. updated dropped.txt with the usual suspects.
<ogasawara> rtg: ack, thanks.  I'll give it a spin on my kit.
 * rtg -> lunch
<rtg> ogasawara, repushed raring with some version fixes. its now 3.8.0-0.1
<ogasawara> rtg: ack
<infinity> Ooo, 3.8?
<infinity> That fixes my tmpfs leak.  Want.
<rtg> it even seems to work so far
<dobey> if i clone the git repo for the kernel, and do debuild -S, where does it get the orig source from?
 * ogasawara lunch
 * rtg finally catches up on LKML
 * rtg -> EOD
<kamal> dobey: it doesn't get the orig source from anywhere ... you need to manually download it and place it in "../"  (right above the git repo) before you do your debuild -S
<dobey> it appears a bit more complex than that
<kamal> dobey: if you don't do that, then it will build a *full* source package
<dobey> debuild -S just errors
<dobey> because there's no debian/changelog (it's under debian.master/)
<kamal> dobey: you must do "fakeroot debian/rules clean" first ... that'll setup debian/
<dobey> ah
<kamal> (i.e. it'll copy bits from debian.master)
<kamal> dobey: fakeroot debain/rules clean is poorly named ...  it would be better called "clean_and_prepare"
<kamal> dobey: another tip:   for the kernel tree in particular, you'll want to use:    debuild -S -I -i   (to make it not try to package up the .git/ dir and other junk bits)
<dobey> kamal: and what would the orig source be, given there's no debian/patches directory, and the kernel has patches which aren't in the upstream orig source?
<dobey> i'm trying to understand how i can add some patches to it, and build a package, so i can test them
<kamal> dobey: the orig source is in fact, the upstream kernel release tarball, e.g. linux_3.5.0.tar.gz but renamed to linux_3.5.0.orig.tar.gz as is normal for debian packages
<kamal> dobey: you can download that .orig.tar.gz file from Launchpad ...
<kamal> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/linux_3.5.0.orig.tar.gz
<kamal> (modify as needed for your version)
<kamal> dobey: there's no debian/patches directory because this particular debian package just doesn't use debian/patches -- instead, all the changes (the delta from that .orig) are just glommed into another big tarball at the time you run debuild -S
<kamal> dobey: for your case, you should just *apply* the patches directly to your git repo, then add a new "customdobeyversion" entry to debian.master/changelog, then fakeroot debian/rules clean (to copy that into debian/), then debuild -S . . .
<kamal> you'll end up with a new customdobeyversion source package in ../
<dobey> well i managed to get a source package with at least one of the patches i want to test. i hope it doesn't blow up
<kamal> dobey: excellent.  good luck!
<dobey> well, this is unfortunate, and not particularly helpful either: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1490051/
<kamal> dobey: the paste doesn't show the "real" error, which surely happened many many lines above that ... the kernel's parallel make gets run in "-k" (try to keep going after an error) mode, so the trick there is to capture the whole build output log, then search backwards from the bottom for "Error"
<dobey> make[3]: openssl: Command not found
<dobey> make[3]: *** [signing_key.x509] Error 127
<dobey> that i guess?
<kamal> dobey: that sure looks like a problem to me!  but I don't know how to fix it
<dobey> but why would the kernel package not have a build-depends on openssl if it requires it? this is git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-raring.git save for the i915 drm patch i pulled in from dan's intel-fixes branch, and my changelog entry to tweak the version
<kamal> dobey: I think the openssl "signed kernel" stuff is new for raring, for whatever that's worth
 * kamal tries a test raring build
<dobey> but the latest changelog entry is for the same version i'm currently running, so it's surely been built by the builders, which is weird
<dobey> i'm happy to build without that for now if i can. i just want to see if this patch fixes my video issue
<kamal> dobey: yes, the buildlog here does refer to openssl: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/3.7.0-7.15/+build/4065696
<dobey> indeed. and pbuilder very helpfully just deletes the tree when it's done, regardless of failure
<dobey> interestingly though, "openssl" is not installed via build-depends according to that build log
<kamal> dobey: I was just going to point that out!
<dobey> ok, found where i need to add it to build-depends, i think
<kamal> dobey: but that won't explain why it builds okay on launchpad ;-)
<kamal> dobey: is your pbuilder up to date?
<dobey> yes, i did update right before the build
<dobey> and i'm running on a raring host as well
<kamal> dobey: my raring kernel test build (using the schroot builder on tangerine) did run openssl, just like the launchpad build.  I still don't know what's pulling it in though.
<dobey> kamal: maybe sbuild has it installed in the chroot by default, while pbuilder doesn't?
<kamal> seems unlikely to me
<kamal> dobey: I take that back ...  openssl does indeed appear to be installed in the schroot on my build machine -- I don't know if that's the standard default or not.
<kamal> .... and it's not installed in my raring pbuilder.
<kamal> so, yes, I'm inclined to think that this is a bug in raring's Build-depends... it should list openssl explicitly.
<dobey> now i'm getting this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1490157/
<kamal> dobey:  progress!
<dobey> i think i'll have to deal with it later though. 
<kamal> dobey: the easiest solution to that is to just disable the ABI check ...   I can help you with that when you're ready to proceed.  holler for me.
<dobey> thanks!
<dobey> later
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-01-03
<infinity> bjf: Those SRU kernels should all finish up sometime tonight, I'll copy them and do the archive overrides in the morning.
<apw> ogasawara, rtg, fyi i have fixed and reneabled aufs in raring
<apw> ogasawara, rtg, i have also uploaded a test kernel to a PPA so that we can test the binary drivers against it
<rtg> apw, just pushed -rc2 rebase with your changes. now my repo is auto packing.......
<apw> when did that drop, i didn't see it this morning, odd
<rtg> apw, dunno, just saw the mainline build email
<apw> odd indeed
 * apw gets that one uploaded too as well
<rtg> my autopack has been running for 15 minutes. i guess I've accu,ulated a lot of cruft
<apw> :) now that is a long pack
<rtg> apw, I'm think I'm gonna go through today and fold in some of the noise commits
<apw> rtg, yep, seems reasonable to me, but note there is a (nosquash) or similar hint for things which folding in just makes life difficult for
<apw> the aufs base patches for instance 
<rtg> apw, so you're saying you don't want me to smash everything down into one commit :)
<apw> thats the one
<apw> there are only a few which are a royal pain when lost, those are a couple, makes updating aufs much harder
<apw> (no-squash) seems to be the thing
<rtg> I'll be careful
<apw> but otherwise have at it, squashing redundant things is a now thing for sure
<apw> i'll get the config review up and running on it shortly
<ogasawara> apw: which PPA did you upload the test kernel too?  I can sync with tseliot to test dkms bits
<apw> ogasawara, i have pushed it to my signing PPA, i'll copy in the binary drivers sans binary packages once it is built
<ogasawara> apw: ack
<apw> ogasawara, it'll be an hour or two before it is ready
<apw> oh that doesn't help, they don't build when buidling anyhow, doh
<apw> i'll let him know when it is built
<ogasawara> apw: ok thanks
<apw> i mostly chose that PPA cause it has signing enabled on it, so i can test the -signed packages
<apw> bjf, is it true you can test against a PPA version of a kernel as well as the archive?
<apw> (or perhaps i mean, that i can do that in our stuff?)
<apw> http://ppa.launchpad.net/apw/signing/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-3.8.0-0-generic_3.8.0-0.1~apw2_i386.deb and the extra in the same place
<apw> bjf, there is always a pool assocated with an archive
<bjf> apw, ok, i'll check but i think i'm assuming that the url is a directory and that directory only contains the debs for a single version and it contains the header debs as well as the kernel binary debs for amd64 and i386 for that one version
<apw> bjf, ahh ok, well i am happy to slurp them out if you tell me how it needs to look
<bjf> apw, ack
<apw> bjf, it is not worth doing any engineering
<bjf> apw, i can see that as a valid use case however. so i will eventually support that.
<apw> bjf, being able to use a PPA somehow would be nice
<bjf> apw, i agree
<apw> rtg, signed modules, you only do those for amd64 right ?
<rtg> apw, on the backport kernel ? I think thats right.
<apw> rtg, on raring
<rtg> apw, never mind. was thinking of something else
<rtg> apw, ebian.master/config/armhf/config.flavour.omap:# CONFIG_MODULE_SIG is not set
<rtg> debian.master/config/armhf/config.flavour.highbank:CONFIG_MODULE_SIG=y
<rtg> debian.master/config/amd64/config.common.amd64:CONFIG_MODULE_SIG=y
<rtg> debian.master/config/i386/config.common.i386:CONFIG_MODULE_SIG=y
<apw> ok, odd, but ok
<rtg> apw, not sure why its turned off on OMAP
<apw> it may have to have arch support in the kernel
<rtg> apw, highbank and omap are same arch
<apw> rtg, ok i have just pushed a fix to build-dep on openssl across the board, as we depend on it :)
<apw> rtg, although it will build on a buildd by luck, it won't in a clean chroot nor an sbuild environment
<rtg> apw, ok, got it
<kamal> dobey: note that apw just fixed the missing openssl build-dep in raring ^^^ .   thanks for reporting it!
<apw> dobey, indeed, thanks :)
<brendand> there seems to be an anomoly in the 12.04.2 images
<apw> dobey, will be fixed in the next upload anyhow
<brendand> amd64 image has 3.5 kernel and i386 one has 3.2
<apw> brendand, both are desktop?  there was talk of -server differing but otherwise i would be expecting the versions to be the same
<brendand> apw - yeah, this is here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/precise/daily-live/current/
<apw> brendand, then no i don't think i would be expecting that, we should bring this up on #ubuntu-release i recon
<brendand> apw - asked. not sure if you know the best person to answer?
<brendand> apw, we already asked cjwatson but he's occupied
<apw> cjwatson normally would know, we shall see
<apw> slangasek often has an ear as well
<brendand> apw - a more important question from our point of view is which is the 'wrong' one?
<brendand> apw - they should both have 3.5 right?
<apw> my expectation is we have the 3.5 kernel as that has 1) secure boot support, and 2) new hardware support
 * slangasek passes the ear jerky
<slangasek> yes, that's correct
<apw> that said 1) does not affect 32 bit i believe
<rtg> but the new hardware support is important
<apw> slangasek, it is correct they should be 3.5, or correct they differ 32/64 bit :)
<apw> rtg, concur 2) applies still
<slangasek> correct they should be 3.5
<apw> slangasek, ok i386 seems to be 3.2 still according to the manifests
<slangasek> yep, seeing
<slangasek> should we #ubuntu-release?
<apw> bjf, http://people.canonical.com/~apw/3.8-rc2-raring/ should be what you wanted i think
<apw> slangasek, yep
<bjf> apw, looking
<bjf> apw, ack
<bjf> apw, You've Got Mail  :-)
<dobey> kamal, apw: cool, thanks
<infinity> bjf: *nudge*
<infinity> bjf: Am I missing something about why the bot hasn't moved https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1095351 to promote-to-proposed?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1095351 in linux (Ubuntu) "linux: 3.2.0-36.56 -proposed tracker" [Medium,In progress]
<bjf> infinity, let me guess, hwe backports
<bjf> infinity, looking
<ricotz> happy new year
<ricotz> infinity, hi
<infinity> ricotz: I know what you're going to ask, and it's happening with the 2.17 release.
<ricotz> infinity, alright ;) , but it would have been better to say so in the first place
<infinity> ricotz: In the first place, I intended to backport, and then settled on having a vacation on my vacation instead.
<ricotz> infinity, i am still hoping for some pointer to a prerelease (2.17) snapshot somewhere
<ricotz> infinity, ok, understandable. but you were quite convincing to working on it and having it within a few days
<ricotz> i had a look at it, but the amount of patches is a pain :\
<infinity> ricotz: Yeah, I know.  Then life happened.  And pie.  Anyhow, 2.17 will be in experimental by the end of the week, and in raring after the current test rebuild is done (to avoid changing too many things while that's going on)
<arges> rtg, I have the redone bug 922906 fsnotify locking patches based on upstream. I did a rebase -i to remove the old SAUCE patches, should I revert instead before sending out a pull request?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 922906 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel Oops - BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000009c; EIP is at __ticket_spin_lock+0x8/0x30" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/922906
<infinity> ricotz: The backport itself isn't too painful, but I had a bunch of other stuff lined up too, most of which is just redundant busywork when we should just be moving to 2.17 instead, hence the decision to just go that way and eat pie.
<rtg> arges, do the revert and let me do the cleanup when I apply them
<Jef91> So I'm trying to compile to nexus 7 kernel found here -> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-nexus7/3.1.10-8.19 , but towards the end of the compile the build always fails for me with this error message -> http://paste.debian.net/221410/
<arges> rtg, ok will do
<ricotz> infinity, alright, looking forward to it
<infinity> Jef91: Is that a native build with dpkg-buildpackage?  It works fine in the archive.
<infinity> Jef91: Well, and more importantly, what have you changed? :P
<Jef91> infinity: I'm compiling on an ARM device
<Jef91> haven't changed anything in the package sources yet
<infinity> bjf: And clues on the precise tracking bug?
<Jef91> I always like to simply unpack and then try to build them fresh
<Jef91> just to see if it will build
<Jef91> and this time it doesn't
<rtg> raring toolchain ?
<infinity> Jef91: If you're building on armhf/raring, it should work fine, unless you've run into random data corruption.
<infinity> (And random corruption does happen.  Did you look at debian/control to see if it's garbled?)
<bjf> infinity, still looking
<Jef91> I'm actually trying to compile those kernel sources on Debian wheezy infinity. Could a version issue of something be the conflict then?
<infinity> Well, you didn't mention you were on a different distro. :P
<infinity> Still, have you had a look at the thing it's complaining about?
<infinity> Is debian/control malformed?
<bjf> infinity, the bot is smarter than i am, the -meta i uploaded isn't the right version (checking)
<Jef91> It doesn't look like it. Let me pastebin it infinity
<infinity> bjf: Oh, heh.
<infinity> bjf: It sure isn't.  Oops.
<Jef91> here is the top chunk of that control file infinity -> http://paste.debian.net/221421/ looks fine to me unless I am missing something
<infinity> Jef91: Erm, no, it has exactly the issue that dpkg-gencontrol is complaining about.
<infinity> dpkg-gencontrol: error: syntax error in debian/control at line 13: first block lacks a source field
<ogra_> its missing a lot it seems
<rtg> Jef91, nothing substantive has changed in the N7 kernel sources for several versions. if you've built previously, then I'd have to say the problem is on your system.
<Jef91> ogra_: you said that file is generated by dpkg-buildpackage ?
<ogra_> i thought it is 
<ogra_> but the guys here know more about the build scripts :)
<ogra_> thats why i pointed you here
<infinity> Jef91: That paste was from your failed build tree, I assume?
<infinity> (Cause a fresh unpack has a much saner debian/control)
<Jef91> infinity: that is the control file
<Jef91> after I run dpkg-buildpackage
<Jef91> in the untared sources
<infinity> Mmkay.  Could be some slight difference in toolchain (kernel-wedge, maybe?) between Ubuntu and Debian.  Dunno.
<infinity> If I were you, I'd try building in an Ubuntu chroot on your machine, make sure that works, then sort out what needs changing. :P
<infinity> (Since building Ubuntu kernels on Debian is somewhat out of scope here)
<bjf> infinity, just uploaded a correctly versioned -meta
<infinity> bjf: Danke.
<Jef91> infinity: thanks for the nudge in the right direction. Might also try building/using Ubuntu's kernel wedge on debian then.
<apw> infinity, we do carry a delta for kernel-wedge indeed
<apw> Jef91, ^^
<apw> ogasawara, rtg, well so far brcmwl and fglrx both fail with 3.8
<rtg> apw, FTBS, or just won't load ?
<apw> fails to build against it (dkms stylee)
 * apw goes and files some bugs with the details for tseliot's delectation and delight
 * infinity read that as delactation, and wasn't sure exactly what that meant.
 * rtg is not sure its really a word
<infinity> delactation /de·lac·ta·tion/ (de″lak-ta´shun). 1. weaning. 2. cessation of lactation.
<rtg> apw is known to abuse the queen's english
<apw> delectaui
<apw> delectation: delight; enjoyment
 * rtg -> lunch
<apw> like that huh
<infinity> Yes, same (obvious) root as delectable.
<infinity> Still.  The mental image when I misread it was unpleasant.
<apw> heh
<Jef91> infinity: using the ubuntu version of kernel wedge appears to have gotten me past that error message
<Jef91> lets see if it builds OK now :)
<apw> ogasawara, well nvidia does seem to build at least but i have nothing to test with
<ogasawara> apw: I don't have any nvidia kit here either
<Jef91> What kernel is 13.04 going to ship with?
<infinity> Jef91: Linux.
 * infinity ducks.
<Jef91> Damn infinity. I'd been hoping a shift to BSD was planned.
<apw> ogasawara, dropped tseliot a summary you are copied
<ogasawara> apw: awesome, thanks
<rtg> apw, have a look at git://kernel.ubuntu.com/rtg/ubuntu-raring.git master-next. I've pretty much squashed all debian.master commits into one
<apw> rtg will do
<rtg> apw, there is also a commit 'Revert "mmc: fix all hangs related to mmc/sd card insert/removal during suspend/resume"' that looks bogus.
<rtg> i.e., it done't do nothing
<apw> i assume that the original patch got wacked to nothing, over time as we rebased
<apw> it can be dropped for sure
<rtg> apw, thats what I think
<apw> rtg, looks fine, there are a couple more in there that could be squashed i suspect
<apw> UBUNTU: ubuntu: overlayfs and its revert likely would zap each other
<rtg> apw, yeah, I'm already looking at the few revert pairs that there are
<apw> but it looks cleaner cirtainly
<rtg> apw, I couldn't think of any reason to keep history on debian.master commits as they are largly irrelevant once we start 3.8
<apw> rtg indeed
<apw> just noise, and we usually squash them when we move release to release, doing so again at 3.7-3.8 is as appropriate
<dobey> kamal: i got the check disabled and kernel package built on my own. thanks for the help last night.
<kamal> dobey: spectacular!  my pleasure.
<infinity> bjf: Also, I assume you're aware of this, but shankbot seems to have completely failed to produce all the derivative tracking bugs...
<bjf> infinity, hmm
<infinity> bjf: For every release, looks like.
<infinity> bjf: (At least it helpfully mentions that in the bug comments when it fails)
 * bjf takes a deep breath and looks for his happy place
<dobey> unfortunately the patch doesn't seem to fix my issue. i really wish i knew which patch danvet was talking about (and i wish #intel-gfx didn't require authed nicks to chat in it)
<bjf> infinity, the bot is now puking on something
<infinity> bjf: Its shoes?
<Tuxkalle> you got a pm ogasawara :-)
 * apw calls it a day ...
<bjf> infinity, if you get some extra "noise" from the precise tracking bug, please ignore it. i'm trying to debug the bot.
<infinity> bjf: Mmkay.
 * rtg -> EOD
<user82> hello! Can i get the ubuntu specific kernel patches as single patch files somewhere? i only know about the huge patch in the mainline kernel dir
<xnox> user82: there are git repositories on kernel.ubuntu.com
<xnox> user82: all are rebased, e.g. it's linear commits on top of mainline
<user82> xnox, can you help me a little more. where would i find the patches made for the 3.7.0 kernel, only the ones that are ubuntu specific?
<user82> that would be _all_ patches as i can see here? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-raring.git;a=summary
<user82> nevermind xnox i think i found what i need..
<user82> thanks
<bjf> infinity, i think all derivative tracking bugs have now been created, the bot is feeling better if still a little hung over
<infinity> bjf: Huzzah.
<Jef91> infinity: that kernel built on debian with the Ubuntu kernel wedge
<Jef91> thanks for the help
<hggdh> bjf: any issues if I start poking the kernels promoted to *-proposed?
<bjf> hggdh, no, you should feel free
<hggdh> thanks
<bjf> sforshee, i did get that acer aspire1 you shipped
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-01-04
<zequence-w> What's the easiest way to be sure one has all the dependencies needed for Ubuntu kernel maintenance/development?
<diwic> zequence, "apt-get build-dep linux-image-generic" probably?
<diwic> or lowlatency in your case 
<zequence-w> diwic: Thanks
 * rtg may have to give up on thunderbird. it is simply not capable of dealing with large mail lists such as LKML
<amitk> rtg: try notmuch
<rtg> amitk, gotta do something different. I'll have a look. Is that your main email  client ?
<amitk> rtg: yeah, pretty much. It is basically a mail indexer with several UI - emacs, vim, terminal-based
<rtg> amitk, sounds good to me. I'm kind of a vim  guy anyways.
<sforshee> bjf, ack
<ogasawara> bjf: I need to point someone to our list of supported kernels...do you and your stable minions prefer https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev/KernelStableSupportMatrix or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev/ABIPackages
<bjf> ogasawara, the support matrix. it's not as out-of-date
<ogasawara> bjf: did you want to throw Quantal on there?  or I can
<bjf> ogasawara, i can soon as i wake up
<ogasawara> bjf: ack
<arges> rtg, hello
<rtg> arges, dude
<arges> rtg, dude. going to resubmit that fsnotify locking patchset. when I do the reverts, do I need to include the BugLink?
<rtg> arges, yep
<arges> cool
<rtg> I can add the buglinks as well. have you used ~/kteam-tools/maintscripts/maint-modify-patch ?
<arges> rtg, no didn't know about that one... I was looking for git templates in the debian.master directory
<rtg> arges, you'll have to setup an .kteam.rc, but afterwards you can add buglinks, Acked-by as well as s-o-b lines in a standardized format.
<arges> rtg, ok i'll do that
<bjf> ogasawara, the support matrix is updated
<ogasawara> bjf: ack, thanks
 * ogasawara back in 20
<hggdh> bjf: when trying to git pull autotest-client-tests, I get http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1495863/
<hggdh> bjf: no big deal, I can simply git clone it again, but every so often I have to do it, and shouldn't
<rtg> hggdh, if you don't care about local changes, then try using 'git fetch origin;git reset --hard FETCH_HEAD'
<rtg> also do 'git checkout -f' first
<hggdh> rtg: thanks, will change the script accordingly
<rtg> hggdh, if you're getting local changes inadvertently, then you might also want to clean, e.g., 'git checkout -f
<rtg> git clean -f -d
<rtg> git ls-files --others --directory |xargs rm -rvf'
<rtg> that should return it to a pristine condition
<hggdh> rtg: it did the trick, but this is (should be) a pristine copy of the origin
<rtg> hggdh, not according to your pastebin. looks like yuo've had local changes.
<hggdh> the only thing I do there is a git pull when Brad tells me there is a new version. Ah well, just another magic, I guess
<bjf> hggdh, though it *should* be prestine, it's not. would be good to understand why
<hggdh> yeah. Will monitor. Perhaps git archive changes something there
 * rtg notes that 'pull' isn't really the right thing to do anyway if you want an exact copy of the origin.
<hggdh> rtg: checkout is better, then?
<rtg> hggdh, fetch and reset. pull does a merge whcih is not what you want in this case.
<hggdh> ack. Interesting also is that a git clone (after removing the branch) did not give me an up-to-date head
<rtg> hggdh, lemme have a look at the repo
<rtg> hggdh, hmm. it looks OK to me. In order to guarantee a pristine copy, this is what I would do :
<rtg> git checkout -f master
<rtg> git clean -f -d
<rtg> git ls-files --others --directory |xargs rm -rvf
<rtg> git fetch origin
<rtg> git fetch origin master
<rtg> git reset --hard refs/remotes/origin/master
<rtg> jsalisbury, need to bounce gomeisa for a kernel update
<jsalisbury> rtg, ack
<hggdh> rtg: will do it from now on, thank you
 * hggdh will also beef up (no, actually create) git knowledge
<apw> rtg, i suspect git clean -x -f -d does that clean/ls-files pair
<rtg> apw, actually t does leave some cruft around in some cases, especially on older cversions of git
<rtg> maybe the newer one works better. I'm just being pendantic
<rtg> or is it pedantic ?
<apw> heh
<apw> dman rtg killed my build
<rtg> apw, I checked on gomeisa ?
<apw> well it went pop in the middle :)
<rtg> apw, shit, sorry.
<apw> its only a build, it'll grow back
<hggdh> bjf: anyway should I grab the current head? You did not apply a tag to v0.0.5-1
<bjf> hggdh, ah! i'll fix that
<bjf> hggdh, it's tagged now
<rtg> arges, ikepanhc: rebooting tangerine for kernel update
<arges> rtg, ack
<hggdh> bjf: thanks, updated
 * apw wasnders off early to go to the theatre :)
 * cking wanders off to fly a model helicopter
 * rtg -> lunch
 * ogra_ knew that ckisnt a talll guy ... but *that* small ?
<ogra_> *cking
<hallyn> drat, missed my chance to bug apw
<bjf> sforshee, did you have raring running on this acer?
 * bjf will just boot it up and look
<sforshee> bjf, probably not but I don't recall for sure
<sforshee> I don't think I had used it in a while
<bjf> sforshee, don't know why, it's so fast :-)
<bjf> sforshee, nope, just quantal
<njin> hallo can be bug 1096002 a kernel bug ? thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1096002 in Ubuntu "Multipath does not work with EMC 5300 Storage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1096002
<hggdh> bjf: perfect, Lucid is all green. Thank you.
<bjf> hggdh, np
 * ogasawara lunch
<jsalisbury> bjf, henrix_ If you have a chance, can you review bug 1092911 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1092911 in linux (Ubuntu) "linux-crashdump: missing binutils dependancy for "strings"" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1092911
<jsalisbury> bjf, henrix_ I wasn't sure if the dependencies for linux-crashdump is something we would handle, or if I shoudl re-assign.
 * rtg -> EOW
<bjf> jsalisbury, it's not a kernel bug but, i've reassigned it to the crash project. smb did the last upload so it's something we could look at
<jsalisbury> bjf, Thanks!
<arges> bjf, hmm i thought crash was working. at least I've been using it recently ... is this after the version bump?
<bjf> arges, don't really know, just looked at it long enough to answer jsalisbury
<arges> 6.1.0-1ubuntu1
<arges> ok
<arges> bjf, also its a dup of bug 251288
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 251288 in crash (Ubuntu) "Crash should depend on binutils" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251288
<bjf> ah
<arges> bjf, i'll take care of it
<bjf> thanks
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-01-05
<aquarius__> er, help. My laptop is working, but something is very wrong with the disk. i can't write any files because the filesystem has been remounted as read-only
<aquarius__> and dmesg shows a bunch of "journal commit I/O error"
<aquarius__> and I am scared of, say, rebooting in case it's dead forever.
<aquarius__> I have no idea what I should do at this point other than, y'know, panic :)
<aquarius__> (it's running 12.10, and I haven't done anything exciting like install new kernels or anything)
<aquarius__> dmesg output is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1497806/ which shows many disc errors :(
<bryce> aquarius__, funny, I just started having hdd I/O errors on my laptop myself last night
<bryce> aquarius__, back up all your data ;-)
<aquarius__> bryce: yeah. This is most worrying. The disc is an SSD and it's only a year old :)
<aquarius__> should not be dying!
<aquarius__> bryce: almost all of it already *is* backed up, which is the first time ever that I've felt semi-secure in this situation
<aquarius__> hooray for deja-dup, u1, and launchpad, I say
<bryce> aquarius__, huh, coincidentally mine too is a SSD I got within the last year.  Crucial 256G ssd to be specific.
<aquarius__> what I don't know right now is: what should I do at this point? I mean: remount the disc read-write and see if it's OK? reboot? shut the machine down, touch nothing, and immediately buy a new disc?
<bryce> aquarius__, I ran the SMART tools, but it didn't show any errors
<aquarius__> bryce: ah. Is running them a good idea in my situation? I mean, I know very little about how to react when this sort of thing happens...
<aquarius__> I assume I'll just get diagnostic info that I don't really understand how to interpret...
<bryce> aquarius__, well, would help in identifying if the HW is faulty so you know to RMA it, vs. it being a software error I guess.
<aquarius__> yeah. I am not looking forward to RMAing it, since it means I don't have a laptop for an indefinitely long period of time. Sigh.
<bryce> aquarius__, well if the drive is bad, you're not going to be able to trust it with your data anyway
<aquarius__> and just the process of wandering into pcworld (!) to report a problem means that they'll bang windows on the disc and lose everything on it even if it *is* just a software problem
<aquarius__> although tbh I'll basically never trust the disc again, as you note
<aquarius__> I think I am mostly annoyed at the universe for screwing me after a mere 12 months, and less than a month after the guarantee ran out, but hey ho.
<aquarius__> of course, I don't have the smart tools installed, and can't install them because the fs is readonly, and booting a live image means rebooting, which might make things worse. Heh.
<bryce> aquarius__, hmm, googling on your initial error message "ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0)" turns up some interesting results
<aquarius__> ooh, good catch. reading now
<aquarius__> I mean, I would be extremely pleased to learn that it was a software issue rather than a bad disc, for example :)
<bryce> yeah me too
<bryce> although I think my hw failure might be unrelated to yours since our symptoms differ; you're not seeing freezes, and mine didn't mount RO.
<aquarius__> *nod*
<aquarius__> no freeze here. 
<bryce> I'm swapping in a different ssd and going to see if it repro's with that.
<aquarius__> heh. this is where I get punished for buying a not-very-user-serviceable ultrabook, I suspect.
<aquarius__> the "SMART Data" in the Disks utility says everything's OK, heh.
<bryce> aquarius__, yeah I got the same; no errors
<aquarius__> but I have no idea whether this means that the disk is broken and doesn't know it, or the disk is fine and the kernel's had abit of a wobble, hence dropping in here to find someone who knows about disks :)
<aquarius__> it being 2am utc on a Friday probably doesn't help with that, mind :)
<bryce> aquarius__, looking at several different bug reports with theseEmask 0x0 failed command messages, common thread sounds to be that ssd drives run too fast and trip into one kernel issue or another
<aquarius__> ah, that's a useful summary.
<bryce> aquarius__, well I'm an X guy not a FS type so I ain't giving any advice on that count!  But I would think if the smart tools say everything's ok, then the drive might not be faulty.  If it were me, I'd reboot and see if it still comes up.
 * aquarius__ grins
<bryce> if bios fails to recognize the drive, at least you'd know and can plan the shopping trip ;-)
<aquarius__> X is still quite a lot closer to the kernel than what I do, so I appreciate your thoughts ;)
 * aquarius__ laughs
<aquarius__> that'll cheer my daughter up when I smash tomorrow's plans and go drive shopping :)
<bryce> ooh, check this out:
<bryce> https://github.com/linux-sunxi/linux-sunxi/issues/24
<bryce> exact same set of error messages that are in your log
<aquarius__> so, in your self-avowedly not-as-well-informed-as-could-be opinion, rebooting is not likely to do anything permanently dreadful to the drive?
<aquarius__> (I promise to not shout at you if you're wrong)
<aquarius__> oooh, reading now
<bryce> they're claiming it's a bad power cable issue
<aquarius__> conclusion: bad power cables
<aquarius__> which a fair few other people have said in other pages mentioning this: unplugging things and reseating the cables has helped
<aquarius__> or maybe getting new cables
<bryce> you mentioned the HD was new but how old is the machine itself?
<aquarius__> same age
<aquarius__> I bought the whole laptop 13 months ago
<aquarius__> brand new
<bryce> ah, well unlikely to be power supply old age
<aquarius__> yeah
<aquarius__> if it's a part which has gone faulty one month after the guarantee runs out, I will find someone from lenovo and then punch them
<bryce> in my case though, the laptop is pretty long in the tooth so the PS could be bad.  guess I'll know soon enough.
<bryce> aquarius__, heh, well you know they design it that way ;-)
 * aquarius__ pastes the log of this chat into a text file on the server so it doesn't get lost ;)
<aquarius__> ok. I think I might try rebooting
<aquarius__> and then crying if the bios explodes :)
 * bryce nods
<aquarius__> thank you for the thoughts, pal
<aquarius__> I owe you a pint
<bryce> sure thing, and good luck
<aquarius__> or possibly only half a pint if it dies ;-)
 * aquarius__ crosses fingers. :)
<aquarius> well. that's encouraging.
<aquarius> bryce, seems to have come back up OK :)
<aquarius> can I actually check the disk to see if it's broken? I don't think you can fsck a mounted drive, can you?
<aquarius> ah, Disks has aSMART self-test thing.
<bryce> yeah fsck should be done unmounted
<aquarius> which i can't do 'cos I've only got one partition. I could do it from a live image, I suppose.
<aquarius> ah, I can touch /forcefsck and reboot.
<aquarius> cheers. This all seems semi-OK now; I think I shall go to bed and continue to investigate in the morning :)
<aquarius> thanks, pal.
<bryce> aquarius, good to hear
<aquarius> fingers crossed. :)
<infinity> bjf: Around?
<infinity> bjf: I find it odd that all the Prepare tasks on 1095815 are Fix Released, but Promote isn't Confirmed.
<infinity> bjf: Did your earlier argument with shankbot leave it limping?
<infinity> bjf: (Or is promote-to-proposed incorrectly caught in the "not on weekends" check that should only be used for promote-to-{security,updates}?)
<infinity> henrix_: ^
<infinity> bjf / henrix_` : Oh, the bot seems to have caught up with reality.
<bjf> infinity, i'm going to have to slap the bot around a little next week. i saw it doing some thing i didn't like.
<infinity> bjf: Oh, thanks for the nick hilight, you reminded me to update that tracking bug. :P
<spacejammin> hi
<rmk> Hi all.  Noticed the quantal kernel is provided for precise.  Is it always the case that newer kernels are provided for an LTS release?
<rmk> And how far forward does that generally go?  In other words, will there also be a raring kernel for precise at some point?
<rmk> Does anyone know if passing panic=N on the kernel command line is any different than setting the panic value in /proc?
<geofft> rmk: They're different. panic=N is used by initramfs-tools, if there's a userspace error condition in the initramfs 
<geofft> if it's set, it will sleep N seconds and reboot; if not it will spawn a shell. 
<geofft> This has nothing to do with kernel panics. 
<rmk> We're getting kernel panics and have set the the panic value in proc to 1.  However, it never reboots.
<rmk> It says "rebooting in 1 second" and just sits there
<geofft> It is possible that your kernel is bad at rebooting your hardware? 
<geofft> Or at least, is bad at rebooting your hardware, once a panic has happened? 
<rmk> It's certainly possible
<rmk> This was using precise kernel 3.2.0-34
<rmk> geofft: Don't suppose you know the answer to my previous question about kernel backports?
<geofft> http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.devel/35695 is the extent of what I know. 
<rmk> geofft: perfect thanks
<rmk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Release/Rolling
<penguin42> bug 1093572 seems to be a bug quite a few people are hitting in samba related stuff - I don't seem to be able to persuade any of them to actually post a full set of logs though; we have got 3 sets of oops though
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1093572 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel Oops - BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at register_ftrace_event+0xa9/0x2b0 " [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1093572
<penguin42> and comment #7 seems to be from a 3.7.0-7 as well - so it's not just old stuff
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-12-31
<hyperair> there seems to be interest in getting a nonpae kernel build into universe. does anyone have any objections to that?
<xnox> hyperair: there is a lot of interest to gather a whitelist of actually pae capable, but not-declared as such, cpu IDS. Writing a patch like that & upstreaming would be great as it will unable stock kernels to be executed on those kernels.
<hyperair> s/unable/enable?
<xnox> yes =)
<hyperair> i see.
<hyperair> xnox: is there any effort ongoing to do that already?
<xnox> hyperair: i haven't actually seen requests for nonpae CPU support, it's just there are a few popular CPUs that support it, but don't have it declared in the flags.
<xnox> hyperair: there is a lot of CPU ids pasted to the bug report.
<hyperair> well a certain phillw has been raising hell over it.
<hyperair> nonpae cpu support, that is
<hyperair> he'd like nonpae support in the next lubuntu lts if possible
<xnox> hyperair: but no actual kernel hackers / or anybody else writting a patch to the PAE check to be ignored on whitelisted CPUids.
<hyperair> but that's the fakePAE hack right?
<hyperair> what about machines that really don't support PAE?
<xnox> hyperair: in my experience, phillw has only one critically setting for all issues =)
<hyperair> only phillw?
<hyperair> i thought he was lobbying on behalf of a bunch of other people
<xnox> hyperair: he really does not....
 * hyperair sighs
<xnox> hyperair: nonpae kernels are really acient e.g. pre-1995, ubuntu only started in 2004. I see no reason to support CPUs from 1994, because really, they are worthless and use more power to run, then the cost to upgrade.
<xnox> hyperair: the whitelist thing should happen, imho. But those who want/need it should implement it. E.g. Lubuntu developers.
<hyperair> xnox: power might actually be free in some old rental apartments in some parts of the world. ;-)
<xnox> hyperair: but internet is not free in those appartments to download lubuntu 14.04 on release day, when it really does not ship for free to old rental apartments in some parts of the world ;-)
<hyperair> eh no
<hyperair> in singapore some apartments have fixed-rate utility charges included in the rental
<hyperair> even today.
<xnox> hyperair: you can argue there are apartments with both free internet and power, but then i'd say that apartment is unlikely to have nonpae CPUs.
<xnox> hyperair: fixed-rate is not free.
<hyperair> not free, but still unaffected by the amount of electricity you use
<hyperair> and if an old machine lands on you and you want to run it as a headless tiny server, it might actually be a good idea.
<hyperair> but eh, 1995... i don't really care about such old machines myself.
<xnox> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentium_Pro is the first one to support PAE. Max. CPU clock rate	150 MHz to 200 MHz
<hyperair> ._.
<xnox> I can emulate that in qemu, probably at full speed, and check if lubuntu even boots on that in less than 30minutes =)
<hyperair> ugh
<hyperair> xnox: wiki says earlier variants of the pentium M didn't support PAE.
<hyperair> or rather, it was disabled
<hyperair> was there some way to enable it on those?
<hyperair> xnox: looks like pentium 2 doesn't have PAE support.
<JanC> xnox: I could boot Ubuntu 4.10 with a full GNOME desktop on a Pentium MMX laptop with 64 MiB RAM and a 3200rpm HDD in way less than 30 minutes...  ;-)
<JanC> using CRUX + XFCE around the same time, it booted in < 1 min even
<JanC> that Pentium MMX was 166 MHz BTW
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-01-02
 * apw yawns a 2014 yawn
<apw> rtg, so i guess we just need a quick review of the current state of the dkms packages and we ought to be good to go to the archive ?
<rtg> apw, yep, I think it should be pretty close. I'd like to do some commit log squashing, but that could wait ....
<rtg> apw, I'll put -unstable back on tangerine today to see how it does
<apw> rtg, i don't think i am in a rush or anything, so feel free to squash away
<rtg> apw, gotta grind through a zillion emails first
<apw> is it jibel who does the dkms runs for us ?
<rtg> apw, think so
<eagles0513875> hey guys how is everyone 
 * apw is larded out :)
<eagles0513875> I am encountering a bug that has a patch which needs to be applied to the kernel, and this has yet to be applied and has been sitting with the patch to be applied to the kernel since 2012 for precise. I am also seeing this issue in saucy as well what is the procedure to get this patch applied and pushed out as an SRU update for the kernel
<eagles0513875> the bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/967399
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 967399 in linux (Ubuntu) "[11.10] Elantech trackpoint does not work Lenovo " [High,In progress]
<apw> eagles0513875, well teh patch referenced there never seems to have made it into the mainline kernel
<eagles0513875> apw: even though its not in mainline yet can a request be made to have it in ubuntu until its upstreamed
<apw> cirtainly not in that form anyhow.  does a later kernel for work that device?  ie. is it unfixed in the latest kernels which seem to have a heap of patches for "newer hardware support" up to and including v7
<apw> (first half there is in response to your previous question)
<apw> the patch there looks very preliminary, and therefore we would rather see consensus upstream on it (assuming it remains unfixed) before taking osmething which will cause us pain later
<apw> it is not clear for instance it is tied to the right devices so might leak to other h/w etc
<apw> eagles0513875, so my first request would be for testing on trusty with the latest 3.13 kernel applied
<apw> eagles0513875, it would also be helpful to follow up to that email thread which seems to have only the patch and ask what happened to it
<eagles0513875> I will do so
<eagles0513875> apw: is there a backport version for 13.10 that i can test with?
<apw> eagles0513875, https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/3765254/+listing-archive-extra has links to i386 and amd64 kernel packages
<apw> for the very latest 3.13 kernel, less than an hour old
<apw> you'll likely want linux-image and linux-image-extra in either case
<eagles0513875> apw: i was going to run an update and let apt pull the latest version
<apw> 3.13 isn't in archive as yet, will be this week most likely, but not yet
<eagles0513875> apw: O_o
<eagles0513875> https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+archive/ppa
<eagles0513875> if you look at the teams ppa it seems to be there?
<apw> yes, only in trusty of course
<apw> which isn't 13.10
<eagles0513875> oh ok
<sforshee> rtg: Intel has new wireless firmware that they're recommending we pick up for 3.10+
<sforshee> http://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-wireless/msg116518.html
<rtg> sforshee, ack
<rtg> sforshee, hmm, best wait until we inflict 3.13 on the archive
<rtg> unless they are new files
<sforshee> rtg: oops, that was the wrong thread
<apw> "Anyone who wants to use this firmware must have 3.13 at least.
<apw> "
<apw> ?
<sforshee> yeah, I was talking about something different
<rtg> apw, generally upates have new files so there is no conflict with older kernels
<sforshee> he just used the same subject for both threads :-/
<apw> though it is a new version number anyhow so it hsould be safe
<apw> right, so the warnign is specious at best, sigh
<rtg> yep
<rtg> apw, I'll pick 'em up as soon as I can get tangerine back to life
<apw> oh dear, didn't boot ?
<rtg> never does
<sforshee> rtg: http://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-wireless/msg116120.html is what I meant
<apw> man "fixes a few problems people have been reporting" well shit, tell us already
<rtg> especially the PSP issues that sforshee has pursued
<sforshee> the PS problems are on broadcom, intel is fine
<rtg> sforshee, ah, I thought they were kind of generic
<sforshee> I'm pretty sure the firmware is supposed to fix problems where the connection dies and a bunch of firmware error messages get spewed to dmesg
<apw> yeah, shame they don't bother to list them
<sforshee> yeah, I can bug him for specifics if needed
<apw> general whine about him not doing so than caring for the specifics 
<rtg> sforshee, Uploading linux-firmware_1.118.dsc: done.
<sforshee> rtg: ta
<rtg> sforshee, I'll add the new files to the precise package as well
<caribou> happy new year to anyone who cares about the Ubuntu kernel!
<caribou> apw: I'm testing your instructions to boot arm64 with foundation mode
<caribou> apw: and found a slight issue with your conversion script
<apw> caribou, ok ... whats up it?
<caribou> apw: well,call it "la faute au français", but when doing your script with a system localized in french, it fails to do the "mkfs -t ext4"
<caribou> apw: you do "echo y | mkfs" but since it expect (o/n) in french, it defaults to not run mkfs
<apw> does it work if we just do like "LANG=C" at the top of the script
<caribou> apw: yep, that's what I used as a workaround
<apw> ok great
<caribou> apw: aside from that, works fine for me
<caribou> apw: I was hoping to use that to do test builds of arm64 packages
<apw> caribou, great, i have updated the version on people i hope to have that hack in it :)  thanks for the testing
<caribou> apw: np, happy to help
<apw> rtg, we seem to have a 3.12.0-8 in our repo but not in the archive, is that deliberate?
<rtg> apw, yeah, I did it over the holidays but never uploaded. we should dpo that today.
<rtg> apw, I can take care of it.
<apw> sorry just lost a nic in my firewall ... some usb replugging and it is back
<apw> rtg, if you want me to do it, yell, else great
<rtg> apw, just uploaded it....
<apw> cool
 * rtg -> lunch
<davmor2> hey guys this just got assigned over to you from network-manager. is there any other info you need to process it further? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1265564
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1265564 in linux (Ubuntu) "Regression: Maguro network-manager disconnects from wifi ap" [Medium,Incomplete]
<rtg> davmor2, unless someone in the community cares, the odds of us having time to look at it are pretty small.
<davmor2> rtg: Maguro is the Samgung Galaxy Nexus that we support for Ubuntu Touch
<rtg> davmor2, I thought that device has been de-prioritized for trusty ? Was the list of devices ever finalized ?
<davmor2> rtg: not yet
<davmor2> rtg: hence it is still my test device
<rtg> davmor2, does loss of wifi connection happen frequently ? And do you know for sure that it is a regression ?
<davmor2> rtg: It happens if you leave the phone to sleep for a lengthy period, so for example while on holiday it was down stairs I was upstairs sorting things out for most of the day, go down and it had disconnected.  Only happen when the phone is sleeping though, when it's active it doesn't shut off wifi
<davmor2> and It didn't happen prior to about the weekend so about R100 for trusty
<rtg> davmor2, well, that almost seems like expected behavior. sforshee ^^ would that have something to do with powerd ?
<davmor2> rtg: shutting down seems good as long as it comes back up after, instead you have to manually select the wifi ap again
<rtg> davmor2, oh, I understand what you are saying.
<sforshee> rtg: powerd doesn't control anything related to wifi, other than initiating suspend
<sforshee> though last I knew nm didn't have any smarts to keep the connection alive during suspend
<rtg> davmor2, the Maguro kernel has not been updated since Oct 7
<sforshee> maybe it's happening as a result of inaction, i.e. nm doesn't take down the wifi connection
<sforshee> and the hardware might be choosing to disconnect after some time
<rtg> right
<davmor2> cyphermox: ^ any chance you can elaberate on your findings?
<cyphermox> well, it's all there
<cyphermox> NM isn't causing the device to disconnect, the driver is, somehow
<cyphermox> it might well be related to wpasupplicant trying to do a new activation, but I don't know
<sforshee> cyphermox: it's a fullmac device, so more likely the firmware is causing it to disconnect
<cyphermox> the firmware then :)
<rtg> cyphermox, have either of those packages changed recently ?
<cyphermox> nope, not in trusty I think
<cyphermox> or anyway, not in the past month
<sforshee> cyphermox: usually if you wanted to keep the connection alive during suspend you'd enable wowlan
<sforshee> if you're not doing anything special, maybe the firmware decides that the host has gone unresponsive and initiates a disconnection
<rtg> sforshee, actually, I think davmor2 would just like the device to reconnect on resume.
<sforshee> rtg: right, I'm getting there ;-)
<sforshee> so if the firmware disconnects but the host isn't awake to get notified, it might not know that it ever happened
<sforshee> so maybe something in the stack is just assuming that it's still connected
<sforshee> just taking some wild guesses :-)
<davmor2> rtg, sforshee, cyphermox: it might be that the underlying issue has been there for a while but I'm in QA and work with the phone on and off all day so the device doesn't sleep long enough to die
<davmor2> I've only seen it recently while we were on break
<rtg> davmor2, it may be a function of your AP and how long it waits before initiating a disconnect.
<cyphermox> well if it's the case perhaps I'll need to spend some more time looking at google's changes to wpa and see if they do anything special with wowlan
<cyphermox> not going to do that until the sprint I guess, though
<sforshee> I seriously doubt that they're just leaving the connection active
<sforshee> they'd have to be setting it up to wake up the cpu whenever something of interest came across
<cyphermox> there were some changes in their code, it's just a matter or looking at it again to see if now there's something of interest
<davmor2> rtg: my tablet always has a connection nexus 7 with ubuntu touch and motorola Xoom on android
<cyphermox> while you're there, do we have PN544_NFC enabled in the touch kernel?
<sforshee> cyphermox: also note that powerd is just going to resuspend after the wakeup event is cleared if not told to do otherwise
<cyphermox> ok
<rtg> cyphermox, PN544_NFC is not enabled for Maguro
<cyphermox> ok
 * rtg -> EOD
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-01-03
 * apw yawns
<xnox> apw: cking: do you by any chance know how to setup  Qemu + NVMe + OVMF vm for testing?
<cking> xnox, no idea about emulating NVMe in Qemu
<xnox> somebody in 2013-02-25 was installing testing it like that.
<xnox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1132681
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1132681 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "U 12.10 LiveCD installer crashing during boot loader configuration on NVMe storage( QEMU + NVMe +OVMF )" [Undecided,New]
<xnox> cking: otherwise i can propose some patches for you to try.
<cking> xnox, that's a better plan, I can give them a spin on the H/W I have
<xnox> cking: cool.
<apw> xnox, not ever done that here eitehr
<xnox> rbasak: what do you say on upgrading libvirt to 1.2 release?
<cking> last time I tried QEMU was with OVMF I built from scratch from the tianocore sources
<apw> if you read the description of this Qemu bug, it blows chunks in grub.  didn't you have a similar issue cking?
<cking> apw, yup, bug 1265483
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1265483 in grub-installer (Ubuntu Trusty) "Installer crashed when installing to an Intel NVMe SSD" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1265483
<cking> apw, also my firmware can't boot off this device either, so that's another issue I face
<apw> cking, i am somewhat expecting the next bug from this person to be that
<apw> given they are using ovmf, it may only just have support for them much as your box does
<cking> xnox, http://smackerelofopinion.blogspot.co.uk/2011/10/uefi-edk-ii-revised.html,  although I guess the notes may be old now
<cking> bah, the links are stake
<cking> *stale
<apw> 'stale' i thought those were 'pementant' links
<cking> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/EDK2
<cking> apw, somebody kindly redirected them
<apw> xnox, ckings bug above also talks about grub failing during grub-install onto this type of device died
<apw> (as does this new bug)
<xnox> cking: well OVMF is packaged and it's simply -bios /usr/share/ovmf/OVMF.fd.
<cking> xnox, that's way too easy ;-)
<xnox> apw: sure. quite similar to the most recent patch to enable FusioIO devices.
<xnox> cking: so you could try http://paste.ubuntu.com/6683593/   but that one assumes that /dev/nmve0n1 is device name and /dev/nmve0n1pX are partitions of thereof. But that's me guessing =/ ideally there would be some more precise way to know how nmve devices and partitions are numbered.
<xnox> cking: in the mean time, i'll try to make this qemu-system to give me a nmve device.
<cking> xnox, if you can figure out how to do that, then please let me know
<xnox> cking: of course =)
<xnox> cking: well, i booted something which does have nvme devices, they are numbered differently from what your device was however.
<xnox> cking: qemu-system-x86_64 -bios /usr/share/ovmf/OVMF.fd -m 1024 -cdrom /var/cache/utah/iso/ubuntu/trusty-desktop-amd64.iso -drive file=nvme.img,if=none,id=D22 -device nvme,drive=D22,serial=1234 --enable-kvm
<xnox> adjust memory, path to .iso, path to a device-drive image "nvme.img", no clue about the nvme parameters i copied them from blogger.
<cking> xnox, that patch make grub install correctly
<xnox> that does boot in EFI mode.
<xnox> cking: \o/ excellent. Does it boot?
<xnox> cking: cause grub2 might need patches to actually recognise the device =/ if that is the case it would be passing the ping-pong to cjwatson.
<cking> xnox, I can't boot it 'cos the  firmware does not support that device
<cking> i.e. it can't find it, I need newer firmware I believe
<xnox> cking: people on the forums patch stock motherboard firmwares with updated drivers all the time. E.g. i got "unofficial" firmware for my motherboard with updated intel drivers et.al. =) granted it may have come with extra NSA modules =) i got it off the forum post attachment over http ;-)
<xnox> cking: so what do you want me to do? upload that patch into archive & respin ubiquity such that at least you will have daily desktop/server images tomorrow with it?
<xnox> cking: and do we need this for 12.04.4?
<cking> xnox, gimme a sec, I will just boot the box up from another image and see if the nvme grub  looks sane
<cking> xnox, it looks sane to me, so lets update it for the daily images
<apw> xnox, have we asked the OR for their qemu command line etc, ask them when you ask them to test tommorows images
<xnox> apw: >~cking ?
<cking> apw, that makes sense
<xnox> apw: i don't think i get to them at all. slangasek simply asked me to look into cking's bug report.
<xnox> to talk that is.
<xnox> cking: apw: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.searchtext=NVMe&search=Search+Bug+Reports&field.scope=all&field.scope.target= gives nice output, at least to me =)
<cking> xnox, well, I'm OK with the fix, it installs grub correctly, I just need to talk to intel to get my firmware sorted to try a boot test
<cking> so pop it in to the archive and respin is good for me.  any objections apw?
<xnox>    * Handle NVMe devices, based on the debug logs from Colin
<xnox>      King. Preliminary support (LP: #1265483)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1265483 in grub-installer (Ubuntu Trusty) "Installer crashed when installing to an Intel NVMe SSD" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1265483
<xnox> sounds good? as in conveying that it's not fully tested yet?!
<cking> yep
<cking> it may be a while before I can properly test this, I need to chat to various bods in intel
<apw> cking, shove it in ;)
<cking> +1
<rbasak> xnox: zul and hallyn look after libvirt usually. zul uploaded 1.2.0-0ubuntu1 yesterday.
<xnox> rbasak: excellent. didn't notice.
<cking> thanks xnox
<rtg> cking, just going back through my pre-holiday emails. For Trusty unstable (v3.13) I have set CONFIG_X86_INTEL_PSTATE=y. Is that OK without the thermal daemon ?
<cking> rtg, well, yes and no
<infinity> Is INTEL_PSTATE still a laughing stock of fan-spinning hilarity?
<infinity> It's been shit for so many releases, I'll be amazed if it's finally fixed.
<rtg> apw, still working on getting lttng to compile on all arches for unstable. seems it doesn't like gcc 4.8 on armhf
<apw> rtg, ack, i had noted it was off
<eagles0513875> hey apw
<apw> hi
<eagles0513875> apw: still no response on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/967399 :( im not sure what to do in terms of getting it upstreamed 
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 967399 in linux (Ubuntu) "[11.10] Elantech trackpoint does not work Lenovo " [High,In progress]
<Kano> hi, has somebody a patch for nvidia + 3.13?
<tseliot> Kano: it's in 14.04
<Kano> tseliot: i dont see it in the changelog
<tseliot> let me check
<tseliot> Kano: ok, maybe I confused it with 3.11 and 3.12. Do you have a dkms log for nvidia showing the failure?
<Kano> tseliot: it builds,but i get: nvidia: Unknown symbol acpi_os_wait_events_complete (err 0)
<tseliot> Kano: apparently they removed a symbol. I'll work around that next week
<Kano> tseliot: well the patch in the nv forum seems to use >= instead of <
<apw> tseliot, does that imply that the nvidia dkms is not working with 3.13 ?
<tseliot> apw: I guess so, I haven't checked
<tseliot> https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/644906/331-20-on-3-13-rc1-kernel/
<apw> tseliot, ok sounds like there are a couple of issues, but sounds like you are on the case
<tseliot> apw: yes, whatever that is, I'll fix it. BTW where are we going to get 3.13 in 14.04?
<apw> well ... "now" if the dkms packages we care about arn't borked
<apw> i suspect "early next week" is most likely now
<rtg> I'm thinking Monday
<tseliot> I'll probably fix my packages next week
<rtg> apw, did a practice rebase on unstable against current Linus tip and had aufs3 conflict. I resolved by dropping the conflicting chunk (i.e. the code the patch wanted to add), but could use a second set of eyeballs. perhaps you could take a quick pass at rebasing as well?
<rtg> tseliot, fglrx isn't installing. you should get that on your todo list as well.
<rtg> Setting up fglrx (2:13.101-0ubuntu5) ...
<rtg> update-alternatives: using /usr/lib/fglrx/ld.so.conf to provide /etc/ld.so.conf.d/x86_64-linux-gnu_GL.conf (x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf) in auto mode
<rtg> update-alternatives: error: error creating symbolic link `/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/xorg/extra-modules.dpkg-tmp': No such file or directory
<rtg> dpkg: error processing fglrx (--configure):
<tseliot> rtg: that's what I meant when I said that I would fix my packages ;)
<apw> rtg,  will do
<apw> rtg, so its not a "just drop that hunk job"
<rtg> apw, ok. looks like upstream changed some macros though.
<apw> rtg, this is aufs3 introducing a macro intersecting with upstream adding the 'get flags first' to avoid a use-after-free
<apw> i'll build test my merge and see
<rtg> apw, cool. I figured you would be able to spot it right away having done this before
<apw> rtg, seems to work, i guess it makes sense for me to push this rebase so we don't have to do it again
<rtg> apw, ack, thanks
<apw> rtg, done
<rtg> apw, I was thinking about uploading to the PPA so I could get some mileage on the IMA stuff
<apw> i assume we'll get an -rc7 like tommorrow ?
<Kano> i fixed the nvidia binary,but you should update the firmware package for 3.13 as well as files like /lib/firmware/radeon/HAWAII_pfp.bin are missing
<rtg> apw, likely, but I'll be off skiing
<Kano> maybe radeon dpm could be activated by default
<apw> radeon dpm ?  
<apw> nvidia binary> patch?
<Kano> apw: http://kanotix.com/files/fix/nvidia.wheezy/update/nvidia-graphics-drivers-331.20-2kanotix1/nvidia-graphics-drivers_331.20-2kanotix1.debian.tar.gz
<Kano> look into debian/patches
<rtg> it is tseliot that needs that info
<Kano> and if somebody from X is looking, why dont you add libvdpau-dev for mesa
<Kano> and package the vdpau /xvmc things
<tseliot> these are questions you might want to ask in #ubuntu-x
<Kano> well i dont use mesa from ubuntu, just as hint
<tseliot>  radeon dpm should be on by default in 3.14
<Kano> well why not with 3.13
<tseliot> additional fixes in 3.14, I guess
<Kano> i used it with 3.12 too
<tseliot> well, I use it here with 3.11
<kees> cking: so... your memory benchmark of IMA was for IMA built in, but not enabled?
<cking> kees, I compared it with it build in and enabled vs not enabled with some simple instrumentation
<kees> cking: the report in the bug was for which situation?
<cking> built in and enabled
<kees> I'm curious if just the CONFIG_IMA built in (but not enabled with policy) incurs a cost?
<cking> with it built in and not enabled we see an atomic_t per inode
<cking> extra
<kees> ah, so the math following that was not the result of just the atomic_t?
<kees> if it's just 8 bytes per inode when disabled, that seems like a reasonable cost to add CONFIG_IMA
<cking> kees, yep, with it enabled there are some 72 byte slab allocations and misc meta data which again isn't too large 
<cking> per file
<kees> cool. what's needed to enable it? (i.e. and how can we check if a system has it enabled or disabled?)
 * cking rummages around for a suitable quickstart guide..
<kees> I just want to make sure we don't regress -- CONFIG_IMA caused soooo much trouble for big file servers. :P
<cking> kees, http://sourceforge.net/p/linux-ima/wiki/Home/
<cking> ^ i think that's more reasonable source of info rather than me regurgitating it all 
<kees> cking: sounds good.
<kees> cking: thanks for doing all this!
<cking> no probs, thank apw for asking me to look into it ;-)
<kees> hehe
<eagles0513875> apw: are you around?
<antarus> kees: cking thanks for that ;)
<mjg59> Now if you could just sign all userspace binaries, that'd be great
<antarus> mjg59: haha
 * rtg -> lunch
<antarus> cking: is there a link to the commit enabling IMA?
 * antarus isn't finding it on the lp bug
<cking> antarus, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-trusty.git;a=commit;h=72bb20892cddc00b0d47d987f929017390fa39c9
<antarus> hrm
<antarus> launchpad continues to elude me
<antarus> How do I made it clear on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1244627 that I would like the change also in Saucy?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1244627 in linux (Ubuntu Trusty) "Please enable CONFIG_IMA in the ubuntu kernel" [Medium,Fix committed]
<antarus> whenever I futz with the Affects stuff, it won't let me add another copy of 'linux' and I can't find a linux (Ubuntu Saucy) package..
<sbeattie> antarus: nominate for series, then mark saucy
<antarus> sbeattie: don't I have to be on a specific team to nominate for a series?
<sbeattie> to nominate, no, to accept the nomination, yes
<antarus> it appears apw did the needful for me
<antarus> apw: thanks ;)
 * rtg -> EOD
<antarus> downloading the kernel debug syms
<antarus> huge mistake
<antarus> heh
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-01-04
<Demo> Hi
<Demo> Do you know how much octets to decompile a kernel ?
<Demo> 3Go is enougth ? 
<max33> ciaoo 
<max33> !list
<ubot2> max33: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubot2 !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubot2 !alis ».
<alkisg> Hi, since Ubuntu stopped shipping non-pae kernels, I've started using the Debian -486 kernels instead...
<alkisg> What's the worst thing that can happen when installing Debian kernels to Ubuntu systems? :)
<xnox> alkisg: well difference in the patches applied / config. As long as you know what you are doing it should be fine, and don't like report bugs about your kernel to launchpad =)
<xnox> alkisg: do you have apparmor enabled & e.g. are all apparmor patches present in debian kernels?
<xnox> and well kernel-modules / dkms / utils target ubuntu's kernels which might be at times mismatched from  your kernel versions.
<alkisg> apparmor enabled => yes I think so but I'd better disable it anyway for this use case (thin clients), and also the dkms modules aren't needed
<alkisg> Cool, if it "mostly" works it's fine for our needs :)
<alkisg> Thanks!
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-01-05
<varun>  how can i use a function that is compiled in zImage , in a driver that is compiled as seperate module. 
<apw> varun (if they hadn't asked and then quit), you can just use it if it is EXPORT_SYMBOL*()'d
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-12-29
<lolek> hi guys
<lolek> I'm still trying to build my own kernel, and it seems there are still some problems with it, here is the latest error: http://www.pasteall.org/55906 I've made my own flavour named: i7
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-12-30
<unixist> I'm writing an out-of-tree kernel module that I want to make available in at least ubuntu's repo. Since a module must be built against the same kernel version that is currently running, how do I go about ensuring that the module gets built against all versions of the kernel that are available in ubuntu's repo? I can't quite seem to find the answer on the wiki
<JanC> unixist: use DKMS ?
<JanC> there are several other packages using DKMS to get kernel modules rebuilt on kernel upgrades, so you can check how they do it
<unixist> JanC: DKMS looks to build client-side, right?
<JanC> yes
<unixist> JanC: Is it not preferable to have the repo itself rebuild the module based upon its dependency being modified? 
<unixist> JanC: I'd like for "apt-get upgrade kernel" to be able to pull in the new module because it was already built when the new kernel was built
<JanC> that would require that you or the kernel team update your package before every kernel update
<unixist> JanC: right
<unixist> I take it something like that doesn't exist? It makes little sense to me to require all clients to have a build environment, the kernel source itself, etc. and to actually perform the build every upgrade
<JanC> unixist: only the kernel headers (not the source) are needed to build a module
<JanC> eh
<JanC> unixist: only the kernel headers (not the source) are needed to build a module, but you would need a build environment, yes
<JanC> the alternative is that you convince upstream linux or the Ubuntu kernel developers to include your module
<unixist> JanC: Thanks for the help
 * unixist goes to ponder
<JanC> unixist: maybe some Ubuntu kernel developer can help you further when they are around (many of them aren't around much due to the holidays, I guess)
<unixist> JanC: Even if I upstream the module, it'd have to be enabled by default, which I would imagine is much harder (if not just a longer road) than just getting it as an opt-in module
<JanC> unixist: if it's upstreamed, and either useful for a lot of people or unlikely to disrupt other things in the kernel, then getting it enabled in Ubuntu shouldn't be too hard?
<unixist> JanC: No idea! It was just a pessimistic guess :)
<unixist> I will probably end up trying
<unixist> JanC: If you're interested, it's a proof of concept that I've merged into osquery
<JanC> it's a decision the Ubuntu kernel team would have to make, of course, but compare usefulness (e.g. get some broken hardware to work) vs. the trouble it might cause them or other users
<unixist> https://github.com/facebook/osquery/tree/master/kernel/linux
<unixist> It's a security feature, so I think I've to tread lightly
<JanC> so, sounds like something the security team would want to have their say about too  :)
<unixist> You see why I lean toward pessimism 
<JanC> and something that people who need it probably wouldn't mind installing a build system
<JanC> so then DKMS would be fine
<JanC> as having it rebuild automatically on kernel upgrades would improve on manual rebuilding
<unixist> agreed
<unixist> JanC: thanks for your help
<JanC> a DKMS-based package can also be useful to get more testers, and that could also help getting it upstreamed and/or approved by security people, etc.
<unixist> Yeah, good thought
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-01-03
<card> Is there an update for the ubuntu 12?
<apw> an update? for 12.04 fairly regularly
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-01-04
<cristian_c> jsalisbury: hi
<wxl> i have been contacted by someone who's coming out with some new ppc64 hardware and needs to get support for it in Ubuntu because it's Book-E and not Book-S, thus it requires an alternative kernel. is there anyone readily familiar with ppc64 that i can send to him as a contact?
<apw> wxl, don't we have a book-e flavour already?  but do feel free to put them in touch with me and we can find someone to help
<wxl> apw: sounds good. irc or email preferable for you
<wxl> ?
<cycliam> Hi, I have this: http://pastebin.com/uQu95qSd. The only hit for the error message on Google is a link to another pastebin made 6 days ago. Any pointers?
<cristian_c> jsalisbury: hi
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-01-05
<dsmythies> cycliam: That link you gave yesterday 22:08 UTC does not work. It says the page has been removed.
<dsmythies> Does anybody know why the Ubuntu mainline PPA ( http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/?C=N;O=D ) has not had kernel 4.4-rc8 added? Typically it follows kernel.org by an hour or two, but not this week.
<cristian_c> uhm
<apw> dsmythies, odd
<apw> dsmythies, ok i have found a bad builder in the pool which has been junking its results, doh
<apw> dsmythies, it should be resolved now and the lost results requeued, so they will come out in due course
<dsmythies> apw: O.K. thanks for looking into it. (Myself, I am O.K. because I compile myself. However, I know others have been looking for the pre-compiled one.)
<gpiccoli> hello, sorry to bother. I want to know the URL to Git-clone the latest alpha/beta version of Ubuntu 16.04 kernel
<gpiccoli> Thanks in advance!
<cycliam> dsmythies: thanks for the heads up. here's that snippet again. http://pastie.org/10671760
<cycliam> The only hit for the error message on Google is a link to another pastebin made 7 days ago. Any pointers?
<kamal> gpiccoli, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/ubuntu/ubuntu-xenial.git/
<kamal> gpiccoli, git clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-xenial.git
<gpiccoli> kamal, thanks very much!!
<gpiccoli> Do you know which tag corresponds to the alpha 1 kamal?
<kamal> gpiccoli, hmmm.  that's a good question.
<gpiccoli> hehehe
<kamal> apw, rtg, where's the mapping between distro alpha/beta versions and kernel versions, as gpiccoli is asking here?  ^^
<gpiccoli> it's not fundamental for my work, it's more a curiosity. I never understood why there are no Ubuntu-alpha1 tag or something
<gpiccoli> The map is always so hard to figure
<kamal> apw, rtg, why don't we tag those?
<gpiccoli> thanks for the help kamal!
<apw> kamal, we don't for sure, the only way to find out is the manifest of the A1 image
<kamal> apw, we would certainly tag them "after the fact" ... we should.
<gpiccoli> apw, what info do I need to look in the manifest? 
<gpiccoli> it's already a great hint to make the map easier to figure
<kamal> apw, because downloading, extracting, and parsing the image seems like an awful lot of work
<apw> gpiccoli, heh not sure
<gpiccoli> ouch lol
<apw> kamal, indeed do feel free to create some kind of tag, though we should be careful of tooling assuming Ubuntu-* formats
<apw> kamal, the release kernel would also be nice, though that is clearly in -release
<kamal> gpiccoli, the manifest would have the package names and versions, right?  i.e. linux-image-generic (some version number)
<gpiccoli> kamal: ok, so if installing the distro, we can check it via uname? 
<gpiccoli> I noticed some confusions in the past, like 3.19.0-33 and in git we have only -31 and -37
<kamal> gpiccoli, oh, sure if you've actually got it installed, uname will tell.   git should certainly have a tag for every version we've ever released
<gpiccoli> great kamal, thanks very much! =)
<gpiccoli> Thanks apw too
<kamal> gpiccoli, happy to help
<gpiccoli> =]
<apw> gpiccoli, you should never find git with only -31 and -37, unless htis is a rebase tree and you didn't say git fetch --tags origin
<apw> so you miss some of the interviening tags
<kamal> 2497037 (tag: Ubuntu-3.19.0-33.38) UBUNTU: Ubuntu-3.19.0-33.38
<kamal> ^ looks okay to me :-)
<gpiccoli> ok, my fault them. Probably i got confused with that .
<gpiccoli> 3.19.0-X.Y
<gpiccoli> kamal, apw: what this .Y means?
<kamal> gpiccoli, its mostly historical ... almost always, we increment both X and Y for each release, but in some circumstances ...
<apw> gpiccoli, that is nominally an upload numvber within the series
<kamal> when we only need to apply a very small number of patches, and the stars line up right, we will only increment Y.
<kamal> upshot: don't worry about it ... consider the whole version number to be a discreet entity.
<kamal> gpiccoli, notice that uname -a does also show you the Y value, but strangely, its after the "#" i.e.
<kamal> Linux fourier 3.13.0-73-generic #116-Ubuntu SMP Fri Dec 4 15:31:30 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<kamal> the corresponding tag would be e.g.   "Ubuntu-3.13.0-73.116"    (the 116 there is the Y)
<gpiccoli> wow, what a nice info kamal
<gpiccoli> Thanks very much both of you for the help
<apw> there is also /proc/version_signature which has the real versions iirc
<gpiccoli> Now I figured how to do the mapping between Ubuntu version and git tag =)
<gpiccoli> Great apw, ty
<gpiccoli> Will use this new "toolset" in my work =)
<dsmythies> kamal, I have only ever understood the number after the # to be the build number. I.E. for this:
<dsmythies> Linux s15 4.4.0-rc7-stock #143 SMP Mon Dec 28 08:08:16 PST 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dsmythies> I have done 143 kernel compiles since the last time I started from a brand new git pull.
<apw> dsmythies, right that is the kernel build number in the kernel makefile sense, we abuse that to indicate the upload number and whether it was built on a buildd or not
<dsmythies> apw, O.K. thanks. 
<dsmythies> apw, the kernel 4.4-rc8 directory has appeared ( http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.4-rc8-wily/ ), but all the builds failed. Was that what you expected? It seems odd for so late in the release candidate cycle, where changes are supposed to be minimal. My build on Sunday night completed fine, but I do not compile via the same method (or so I think).
<apw> dsmythies, no, that is a different failure due to a lack of tools on a new builder, grr, fixed and rerunning
<ricotz> apw, hi, just a curious question while xenial will target 4.4, are there going to be immediate unstable ppa builds of 4.5+ for xenial
<rtg> ricotz, I'll have a 4.5 based build around 4.5-rc2. However, it will be targeted for Y as soon as the release opens for business.
<apw> ricotz, the unstable ppa on ~canonical-kernel-team you mean?  that is for test builds of the next kernel for the next series before it appears, typically in xenial 
<ricotz> rtg, alright, good, I feared that this gets stalled due focus on xenial
<ricotz> apw, yes, that one, using those seems more appropriate than the mainline builds
<kamal> dsmythies, fyi, those v4.4-rc8 builds just completed successfully
<ricotz> kamal, hi, for how long will the utopic-lts-kernel (3.16) on trusty receive updates?
<kamal> ricotz, until August 2016, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Support
<kamal> ricotz, after April 2016, it will be "CVE/Critical fixes only" though
<ricotz> kamal, ah thanks, I should bookmark that wiki page :)
<dsmythies> kamal, thanks. I see them (the kernel 4.4-rc8) completed builds.
 * apw goes and beats on the instructions for building a builder
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-01-06
<lost1nfound> hey guys, i have a kernel crash and ifquery crash happening on ubuntu15.10 w/ 4.2.0-22. i need to gather coredumps for a proper bug report.. ive set up kdump per ubuntu instructions (https://goo.gl/3vXG4g), and i cant get kdump to write a vmcore no matter what i try. ive tried adjusting crashkernel=memory to everything between 128M and 1G, ive tried configing kdump to dump over ssh but i never s
<lost1nfound> ee it connect and no dump, very stuck :)
<lost1nfound> any ideas what to check/where to look to get my vmcore dumps working?
<lost1nfound> also this is on EC2, so i have no way to get a full read/write console. so i cant just make kdump/kexec drop me into a shell and do it manually or anything
<lost1nfound> crash seems to be happening inside the network driver also which seems to be a further debugging complication
<lost1nfound> wanting to submit a useful bug report but i need a vmcore for that
<lost1nfound> and so ive read the reports that there are problems if /boot is a different partition, but my entire dirstructure is on my root volume, no other disks or partitions attached. only potential complication might be that this is an EBS disk on ec2? but even then id expect kdump over ssh to work and it doesnt
<hallyn> sforshee: bug 1530617 - this is a funky one.  i suspect i'll need to use taskstats or systemtap to track it down.  if you have any better ideas for how to debug pls shout
<ubot5`> bug 1530617 in lxc (Ubuntu) "FUSE in wily image with upstart installed causes chaos" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1530617
<lost1nfound> anyone know anything about getting kdump to work when its not dumping?
<hallyn> meh, systemtap is failing to build modules both in wily and xenial
<sforshee> hallyn: no better ideas off the top of my head, I played with it a while yesterday but didn't learn much. If I think of something I'll let you know.
<sforshee> hallyn: huh, the same thing happened just now when I ran losetup in the host. Maybe it has something to do with uevents?
<sforshee> hallyn: and again when I mounted that lop device in the host
<rtg> sforshee, is bug #1528688 on your to-do list ?
<ubot5`> bug 1528688 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu) "scsi-firmware udeb does not include ql2500_fw.bin" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1528688
<sforshee> rtg: I've been watching it, the last comment said to hold off on the patches but looks like he just addded a new one
<sforshee> so I'll get that done today
<rtg> ah, I guess I missed that
<rtg> apw, been looking at bug #1530540 - do you remember if we had a good reason for why we put the thermald Depends/Recommends in the meta package instead of the actual package ?
<ubot5`> bug 1530540 in linux (Ubuntu) "Wish: Put thermald as recommendation into linux-image-*.*.*-*-generic, not into linux-image-generic" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1530540
<apw> rtg, because we use those packages for linux-virtual for which thermald and crda etc are not sensible
<rtg> apw, makes sense. I knew there was a reason we did it that way.
<apw> the question is why they care to want it there
<rtg> apw, nit picking ?
<rtg> anyways, I'll respond
<sforshee> hallyn: I'm definitely seeing a direct correlation between bug 1530617 and uevents, any command I run in the host that causes uevents to be generatted also causes processes in the container to be killed
<ubot5> bug 1530617 in lxc (Ubuntu) "FUSE in wily image with upstart installed causes chaos" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1530617
<apw> rtg, thanks it doesn't seem right to change it for sure
<hallyn> sforshee: oh, well systemtap (when rebuilt from upstream) did give me a bunch of udevs being killed,
<hallyn> maybe udev gets killed and then upstart is upset so it goes on a rampage
<hallyn> maybe a non-ubuntu-cloud container doesn't have the problem bc it doesnt 'have udev
<hallyn> well that's not it
<sforshee> hallyn: systemd has udev too though and it doesn't happen with systemd
<sforshee> is there some way that lxcfs and upstart might interact in response to uevents that causes it?
<hallyn> sforshee: yes, my guess is it has to do with the way upstart ptraces it's daemons
<hallyn> but that's just a wild guess based on the fact that it only happens with upstart
<hallyn> might be possible to write a test program to run in a userns to verify
<sforshee> hallyn: what's the relationship with lxcfs then? Didn't you say that stopping lxcfs prevents it?
<hallyn> oh i don't think it *prevents* the problem itself.
<hallyn> it's just that with lxcfs running 'lxc-start -n x1; lx-attach -n x1' always gets killed at lxc-attach after a sec or 2
<hallyn> presumably d uring the lxcfs bind mounts which dreate uevents as you found
<sforshee> got it, I misunderstood your comment on the bug
<dobey> hi. anyone have ideas on how to figure out why the lowlatency kernel hangs, but only when intel video is driving the monitor at 30Hz, and not at 60Hz?
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-01-07
<hallyn> apw: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1531747   more overlay fun
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1531747 in linux (Ubuntu) "overlay: mkdir fails if directory exists in lowerdir" [Undecided,New]
<hallyn> too wiped at this point to look at the source
<mjg59> hallyn: Oh ouch
<hallyn> mjg59: oh it's only in a user ns
<hallyn> i failed to point that out in the bug, bad me
<mjg59> hallyn: That's especially weird
<hallyn> yeah a bit funky :)
<hallyn> i'll look at the src tomorrow in the unlikely event apw doesn't have it sorted out :)
 * hallyn out
<manjo> apw, you have a few mts for me to pick your brain about something related to using root=PARTUUID ?
<apw> manjo, best to just ask, you never know who might know
<manjo> :) 
<manjo> I have a UEFI system and form the uefi shell if I say root=PARTUUID=<partuuid> it does not seem to find root but if I say root=/dev/disk/by-partuuid/<partuuid> it finds root and mounts it 
<manjo> in the former case I get an initramfs prompt 
<manjo> comments in kernel source says  6) PARTUUID=00112233-4455-6677-8899-AABBCCDDEEFF representing the
<manjo> 194 * unique id of a partition if the partition table provides it.
<manjo> as a valid syntax for root=
<manjo> or acceptable "root=" formats ... any ideas why root=PARTUUID= does not work but root=/dev/disk/by-partuuid/<partuuid>  works? 
<manjo> you can find the valid acceptable syntax under init/do_mounts.c
<manjo> I have tried MSDOS and GPT partuuids but neither work with PARTUUID=
<manjo> and I am passing initramfs .. so thatis not the issue 
<manjo> could it be that initramfs does not fetch these identifiers ?
<manjo> could this be a regression in initramfs-tools ? 
<manjo> anyone know ? 
<JanC> sure it's not UUID instead of PARTUUID ?
<manjo> JanC, I have tried both  UUID and PARTUUID .. UUID If initrd is not used and partuuid if using initrd .. is waht I gather from the source 
<apw> because you have an initramfs isn't it that which is parsing thigns like UUIDs, and so it would need to support them i think
<apw> which is why the by-partuuid works, because udev is running in the initrd to make them
<TJ-> manjo: as apw just said; initramfs-tools function resolve_device() doesn't support PARTUUID
<manjo> that is s bug then ? 
<manjo> coz it is supposed to as per kernel source 
<apw> initramfs-tools isn't meant to do anything because there are comments in the kernel ?
<apw> you have an initrd, the kernel useds the initrd as root, it is happy
<apw> it has no concept of the real root you mount later by hand in the initrd and then chroot into
<apw> that is just you messing about with root etc, it doesn't really know that is being found, mounted and switched to
<apw> now, why do you care if PARTUUID does or does not work
<apw> should you not be gettting the real UUID of the contents of that parittion and using that
<apw> as that (if it has a filesystem on it) will have a separate UUID which is more normal to want to boot
<apw> so if you move the contents to a new drive you still mount the right contents
<manjo> apw, fair enough .. but the kernel supports partuuid as a valid syntax 
<apw> and
<apw> ?
<apw> it isn't a useful syntax really, you _should_ be using the filesystem uuid
<manjo> apw, AH! I found a bug ... https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=801154
<ubot5> Debian bug 801154 in initramfs-tools "[debian] initramfs-tools: add PARTUUID to resolve_device" [Normal,Fixed]
<manjo> apw, that was fixed in December .. 
<apw> then we have that fixed in xenial
<apw> that still doesn't make it sensible
<TJ-> it strikes me as a hidden gotchya! partition may contain no valid file-system
<apw> and in fact we have 0.120 in wily as well
<JanC> well, I guess it's more of a feature request for special cases than a bug fix also then?  :)
<apw> i can't see any valid use for that other than having a filesystem in there which does not have a UUID, which ... i can't think of one off hte top of my head
<TJ-> The bug seems to be more aimed at taking a pass-through from a bootloader that may not know file-systems 
<manjo> yeah like when booting from shell prompt on efi systems
<manjo> ie command line 
<apw> when you are typing in random strings nayhow to make it work, hrm
<apw> manjo, well either way the bug is fixed so you should have no problems right
<manjo> apw, yes looks like it .. I will update my initramfs-tools to latest and see if that makes it work 
<apw> manjo, that version has been default for a very long time
<manjo> oh as per the bug report the fix went to debian on Sun, 27 Dec 2015
<apw> manjo, then i don't thnk it can be in 120
<TJ-> 0.121~rc1
<manjo> apw, ok so I will need to wait for you guys to referesh ? 
<apw> that is more believeable
<apw> manjo, i am waiting for 1.121 to leave -rc and will merge that when it doe
<apw> s
<apw> manjo, if it is urgent then i can prolly pull that one fix 
<manjo> ok as long as xeniel has it coming .. I am ok ... I can ask the people to wait for a bit 
<apw> manjo, no idea as to timescales tho. for debian
<manjo> apw, if you can make that patch available in xenial by end of Jan ... I can hold down the fork here 
<apw> manjo, can't make any guarentees of that nature against debian, so ... 
<apw> manjo, you need to file a bug against initramfs-tools in xenial and link the bug report, and assign it to me, and let me knwo the bug# here
<apw> (link the debian one)
<manjo> yep doing as we speak you read my mind 
<manjo> apw, https://bugs.launchpad.net/initramfs-tools/+bug/1531928
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1531928 in initramfs-tools "[Xenial] root=PARTUUID=<partuuid> is not recognized as valid syntax." [Undecided,New]
<dobey> hi. anyone have ideas on how to figure out why the lowlatency kernel hangs, but only when intel video is driving the monitor at 30Hz, and not at 60Hz?
<apw> dobey, hangs hard with no output?  have you tried sysrq ?
<dobey> apw: yeah, just all of a sudden the system would be locked hard, and i can't even ssh in
<dobey> didn't try sysrq
<dobey> (totally forgot about sysrq actually)
<JanC> IME the Intel video drivers are really badly tested
<dobey> i won't disagree with that. this certainly isn't my only problem with intel, but it is a more important one to me
<dobey> hmm, actually, i'm not even sure if i have a sysrq on my keyboard
<JanC> PrtScr ?
<dobey> i have a happy hacking lite 2
<JanC> PrtScr is the same key, but the SysRq label is sometimes left off
<JanC> and on some small form factor / laptop keyboards you might need Fn
<dobey> well, most of the function key text has been worn off, so i'm not sure
<dobey> ah, ok, found prntscr
<dobey> https://mjbdiver.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/304964-full.gif
<dobey> hah :)
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-01-08
<diwic> Hi, are there any 4.4 Ubuntu kernels for xenial somewhere for testing? I'm seeing a regression from ubuntu-xenial-4.3 and upstream-vanilla-4.4 and I'd like to see if the ubuntu-ified 4.4 is affected or not. 
<diwic> (I e, our 4.3 works, upstream's 4.4 does not)
<apw> diwic, yes in ppa:canonical-kernel-team/ubuntu/unstable ...
<apw> though i think we know it has a number of issues still, cking was tracking at least two
<diwic> issues such as "you're computer will catch fire" or such as "if you have ppc64el, once in a million, it will consume 2% more power" ?
<diwic> s/you're/your
<diwic> apw, i e, should I try it or not :-)
<cking> apw, yep, there an issse introduced after 4.4-rc6 that causes grub-install to break, commit d3805611130af9b9 ("Split bios on chunk boundaries)
<apw> "makes grub2 explode in your face sometimes" ...
<diwic> that sounds bad enough, thanks
<apw> diwic, but that is in mainline too
<cking> apparent a fix for this is coming "real soon"
<apw> cking, was there anohter one, or was that the intel idle performance stat thing ?
<apw> (that isn
<apw> (that isn't an issue at all in fact)
<cking> apw, that was actually a fix to intel_pstate that actually is fine as it was shown to save ~1+ watts on a test scenario where it looked like the CPU was being exercised more because it was just in a lower p state
<apw> ok so only one real issue remaining
<cking> one real issue that we are aware of ;-)
<diwic> fwiw, it's my touchpad that stopped working on 4.3 -> 4.4
<caribou> apw: FYI, just found created LP: #1532146, I should have a fix handy soon
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1532146 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "update-initramfs fails for MODULES=dep when root is on nvme device" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1532146
<caribou> apw: I'll also forward to debian which has the same issue
<cking> diwic, i guess wait until the next release and if it still plays up, file a bug and get jsalisbury to help you bisect it
<cking> s/next release/next kernel/
<diwic> cking, you mean next kernel in the unstable ppa?
<cking> diwic, well, the next one in the unstable ppa that fixes the grub-install bug :-/
 * cking has no idea when that will be, sorry
<apw> caribou, ok ta, i have another fix i need to get into initramfs-tools pretty soon too, so if you get me the fix i'll wrap those two up together
<caribou> apw: sure, I should have the debdiff attached to the case in a few minutes
<diwic> cking, ok :-) I suppose that we can't just revert the patch for the time being?
<caribou> apw: I ran into this because yet another case of OOM panic during a kernel crash dump on trusty
<caribou> apw: initramfs was again too big
<caribou> apw: I'm soo happy I fixed this problem in Xenial
<diwic> cking, well, if it doesn't ends up getting fixed soon anyhow
<apw> caribou, yeah, that was a good bit of work to be proud of
<caribou> apw: debdiff for LP: #1532146 is in the bug
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1532146 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "update-initramfs fails for MODULES=dep when root is on nvme device" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1532146
<caribou> apw: FYI, https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=785147 claims to fix this for Debian but it is in Experimental & not in Sid. 
<ubot5> Debian bug 785147 in initramfs-tools "initramfs-tools: NVMe boot drives not supported" [Important,Fixed]
<xnox> i can even test that...
<xnox> cause i've been failing to install on to my nvme laptop for weeks now.
<xnox> caribou, we will want it backported for trusty too... no?
<xnox> cause cking and I worked on supporting nvme drives in trusty.....
<caribou> xnox: that was my next step
<caribou> xnox: I got the problem on Trusty & tested the fix there
<xnox> ack ;)
<caribou> xnox: so the SRU should be trivial
<caribou> xnox: it is mostly important for Xenial, since I changed kdump-tools to produce specific initrd files using MODULES=dep
<caribou> xnox: but it would be good for trusty too if someone decides to use MODULES=dep
<apw> caribou, ack, prolly will be monday when i do the upload, i've got a lot on my "today" plate
<killertofu> Wondering if I can get somebody to help with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1310800
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1310800 in linux (Ubuntu) "056a:0302 Trusty Tahr, kernel 3.13: automatic load of wacom.ko driver cause a "hard" kernel panic" [High,Confirmed]
<killertofu> I diagnosed the issue and provided a patch to fix it four months ago (comment #23), but nothing seems to have been done with it...
<henrix> killertofu: ugg, that was a long time ago.  i'll have a look at that
<kamal> killertofu, hi.  thanks for bringing it up here
<kamal> henrix, :-)
<henrix> kamal: heh, exactly at the same time :-)
<kamal> killertofu, henrix and I are the maintainers for 3.13 and 1.16 ... we'll *both* take an immediate look at that!
<killertofu> glad to have found you two then! :)
<wxl> hey does anyone know if exfat support has reached the kernel yet?
<kamal> killertofu, ok, we've got the wacom patch in the pipeline for the next cycles of trusty (3.13) and lts-backport-utopic (3.16) ...  i.e. it will likely appear in the kernels that will enter the -proposed channel early next week.
<kamal> killertofu, a bot will post a message to bug 1310800 once that kernel is ready for verification testing.  thanks again for the heads-up on this.
<ubot5> bug 1310800 in linux (Ubuntu) "056a:0302 Trusty Tahr, kernel 3.13: automatic load of wacom.ko driver cause a "hard" kernel panic" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1310800
<killertofu> kamal: awesome, thanks :)
<hallyn> all right, lemme tkae a look at the src for bug 1531747
<ubot5> bug 1531747 in linux (Ubuntu Xenial) "overlay: mkdir fails if directory exists in lowerdir in a user namespace" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1531747
<skoe_> Hi, I want to debug an alsa issue (for the first time) on Xenial Xerus. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/UpgradingAlsa/DKMS seems to be the wrong way - at least I don't see a DKMS package there. Can somebody give me a pointer?
<arges> skoe_: that wiki may be out of date. Have you filed a bug with your current issue? You can use 'ubuntu-bug linux' for example
<skoe_> It's that one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1525554
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1525554 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[HP ProBook 470 G3, Intel Skylake HDMI, Digital Out, HDMI] No sound at all" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<skoe_> But as I'm a software developer anyway I'm interested in looking into it nevertheless. Play a bit with printk and see what happens :)
<arges> skoe_: Well first thing would be to see if this is a regression of sorts then if so, locating the commit(s) that are missing or break it
<arges> skoe_: did this work in 14.04 ?
<skoe_> The machine is new (xmas). It didn't work on 15.10 neither, but IIRC I didn't try 14.04.
<arges> and can you play with alsamixer to get settings working? it could be bad defaults?
<arges> my skylake machine uses analog out because I haven't 'upgraded' to hdmi yet : )
<skoe_> It has no codec when the issue is there. The last it says is [ 145.033347] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1f.3: no codecs initialized
<skoe_> Look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1525554/comments/11
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1525554 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[HP ProBook 470 G3, Intel Skylake HDMI, Digital Out, HDMI] No sound at all" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<arges> skoe_: ok
<arges> i'll point this at somebody who knows more about skylake patches
<skoe_> Seems like it times out first (...probe error...) and gets a spurious response later (0x14f150f4).
<skoe_> The same magic number is in the patch for this codec. Seems to be its ID. (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1454656)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1454656 in HWE Next "Add support for Conexant codecs CX20721, CX20722, CX20723 and CX20724" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<skoe_> Yeah, thanks. I'll stay here and see what happens :)
<arges> skoe_: feel free to ping people here next week about it. good luck
<skoe_> Thanks, I will
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-01-09
<hallyn> apw: root cause for bug 1531747 was pretty predictable;  not quite sure what we should do to fix it
<ubot5> bug 1531747 in linux (Ubuntu Xenial) "overlay: mkdir fails if directory exists in lowerdir in a user namespace" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1531747
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-01-02
<apw> White_Light, there was discussion a long time ago about making it default for smaller memory systems ... which i believe it is
<White_Light> apw, as in less than 8gb or something?
<apw> White_Light, iirc <1GB
<White_Light> I wonder if that position will ever change, considering the popularity of compressed ram on other desktops (Win10, and macOS)
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-01-03
<Kano> hi, could somebody update linux-firmware? 2 files are missing for new intel chips
<flocculant> jsalisbury: hi - been talking to bdmurray in #u-quality and a thread on the quality mailing list about bug 792085 - seems that suse have a patch that fixes which has gone upstream  - bdmurray suggests that it might be an SRU worthy issue for at least 16.04 
<ubot5`> bug 792085 in udev (Ubuntu) "Automatic remount of safely removed USB 3.0 drive" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/792085
<jsalisbury> flocculant, I'll build a test kernel with the patch and post a link to it in the bug report, shortly
<flocculant> awesome - thanks :)
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-01-04
<rtg> infinity, I pushed a patch to drop powerpc-smp and powerpc-e500mc in anticipation of Ubuntu removing support for 32 bit powerpc. I assume that is something on your todo list for the installer(s) ?
<rtg> for Zesty, of course
<apw> rtg, doesn't that announcement imply we are dropping the whole of 32bit powerpc architecture ?
<rtg> apw, given tha I am completely unfamiliar with powerpc, what you're saying implies Ubuntu has no 64 bit big endian user space either
<apw> right, they are all kernels in the 32 userspace
<rtg> apw, so there are some 64 bit aplications that can run in a 32 bit user space, right ? I found that a bit confusing when trying to figure out what we actually did support.
<rtg> so we can stop building any powerpc kernels for Zesty.
<apw> i believe that will be true, but i guess we don't do anything till the arch is gone in the archive
<rtg> apw, I'll drop that patch then.
<infinity> rtg: Unpush that.
<infinity> rtg: powerpc should maintain the status quo until we drop *the entire arch* (ie: stop building it).
<infinity> rtg: Ahh, I see you and Andy reached the same conclusion.
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-01-05
<flocculant> jsalisbury: thanks very much - tested the usb3/kernel patch - works as expected - commented on bug - thanks once more :)
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-01-06
<javier4> Hi all- I'm trying to port Ubuntu Touch to my device. Now I have to apply AppArmor patches to my 3.10.72 kernel but I'm having trouble following the guide. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/AppArmorForPhabletKernels
<javier4> Which repo&&branch should I clone for my kernel? I found this interesting repo http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/jj/linux-apparmor-backports, but I can't figure out if that's what I need, and what branch should I choose.
<rtg> jjohansen, ^^
<apw> javier4, i would think the apparmor ones are likely in there.  though i would be tempted to use a similar level kernel from one of the main releases
 * javier4 I don't know if I understood your message. Anyway I tried to use this kernel from this device https://github.com/usb-bullhead-ubuntu-touch/kernel_msm, but I think it lacks the squashed apparmor patches commit
 * javier4 @apw ^
<apw> javier4, i think i would have to defer to jjohansen in this regard
<apw> i am slightly suspicious that we are on version4 patches now
<javier4> exactly. That's another doubt I have. The wiki page is quite old (over 1 year) and talk about old kernel and old apparmor version. The only thing that seems logic to me is this branch v3.10-backport-of-v4.0-aa3.0-RC1
<javier4> If I understood the chaotic repo description, it should mean that's a backport of AppArmor 3.0RC1 from a 4.0 kernel to a 3.10 one.
<apw> i would read it that way too.  ugg 3.10 just no
<King_InuYasha> anyone know what the progress has been on upstreaming the Ubuntu AppArmor changes?
<jdstrand> King_InuYasha: it has been slow going of late but at the top of the queue and parts are planned to go up during the 17.04 cycle (and continue after that)
<jdstrand> King_InuYasha: for more specifics, you might talk to ty hicks when he is online next week
<jdstrand> (he isn't doing the upstreaming but knows the timelines)
<javier4> I cloned the whole repo git clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/jj/linux-apparmor-backports
<javier4> I know that there's this commit http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/jj/linux-apparmor-backports/commit/?h=v3.10-backport-of-v4.0-aa3.0-RC1&id=032f9cfb647704388b6ccaefe25a036c5d3f5f86
<javier4> why on my local copy I can't find it?
<apw> javier4, "git show 032f9cfb647704388b6ccaefe25a036c5d3f5f86" does not even show it ?
 * javier4 I tried that while you were writing. Actually it does. It seems that only gitk can't find it. Strange.
 * javier4 3 RC1 is really the newest backport for kernel 3.10?
<jjohansen> apw: yeah the goal of that repo is to bring it back to 3.10, as that was the target of the phones. The more recent stuff has only been taken back to 4.0/4.1 however as I haven't had time to do the 3.10 backport and it has been deprioritized
<jjohansen> it is a little chaotic, but the goal was to have a branch per kernel version with the backported apparmor version
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-01-07
<javier4> I cloned the backport repo, found the squashed apparmor patches commit, but now I have a doubt following the guide:
<javier4> rebase your branch onto the kernel you are porting onto
<javier4> git rebase --onto <branch of kernel you are porting to> <sha1 of base apparmor3 patch used above> 
 * javier4 the kernel I want to patch is in a different repo, obviously. To be honest I still have to initialize a repo init, but that's not a problem
<javier4> is git rebase capable of working on two different repos?
<apw> javier4, no but you can fetch both into the same local repo
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-01-08
<dbazim> Anybody knows if support for NEC Corporation uPD720200 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 30 [XHCI]) is broken in 4.4.0-58-generic ?
<ivan> did it work in some other kernel?
#ubuntu-kernel 2018-01-02
<Kon-> Can anyone here help explain this, and what impact it might have on desktop users? https://lkml.org/lkml/2017/12/27/2
<dax> https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/741878/eb6c9d3913d7cb2b/ has more info on the KPTI patch. There's a lot of speculation right now that it has security impact, but not a whole lot of actual firm facts. Once everything's sorted out upstream, if it has security impact (and thus a CVE), I'd expect Ubuntu to get involved at that point and issue updates.
<dax> for right now, public discussion is pretty much just "wait and see" as far as I know
<tsimonq2> Hello :)
<tsimonq2> I'm having trouble finding information about when 4.14.0-13.15 is due to migrate to bionic, I see there's a block-proposed bug but I can't find where the workflow is documented (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/kernel-sru-workflow doesn't seem to have info about it, correct me if I'm wrong)
<bjf> tsimonq2, we didn't want to promote 4.14 to -release while everyone was on vacation
<tsimonq2> bjf: Oh, right :)
<tsimonq2> That's fair.
<bjf> tsimonq2, it should be happening "real soon now" though since most of us are back
<tsimonq2> I only ask because it seems that disables CONFIG_SPI_INTEL_SPI_PLATFORM, and I want to do Alpha 1 next week, but I want to make sure nobody's affected by that bug that isn't already, if I can help it...
<tsimonq2> bjf: Sure, I'll stick around here.
<tsimonq2> (Please do let me know if there's anything I can do to help, though.)
<bjf> tsimonq2, if you want you can test the -proposed kernel with is 4.14
<tsimonq2> bjf: Sure.
<tsimonq2> bjf: Seems to work fine here, anything in specific you'd like me to test?
<dax> is the plan for bionic to release with 4.14 or 4.15?
<tsimonq2> (4.14 seems logical because it's an LTS kernel (iirc?) but I'm not on the Kernel Team)
<bjf> dax, the plan for now is 4.15
<dax> bjf: thanks, that's what i read a few months ago, good to hear it's still the plan
<tsimonq2> Oh, TIL, was unsure, cool :)
<dax> for whatever it's worth (probably not much), 4.15 from the mainline ppa has been fine for me so far on bionic, i grabbed it because of amdgpu DC
#ubuntu-kernel 2018-01-03
<f_g> is there an ETA for the kpti backports for 4.13?
<TJ-> 4.15 isn't finished yet! I'd expect backports once 4.15 is released
<f_g> TJ-: 4.14.11 already got them (or most of them?) ;) I figured this means that 4.4 and 4.9 will follow soonish (after all, having an affected unreleased kernel is less severe than having an affected released one)
<f_g> AFAICT, 4.15 is expected in ~2.5 weeks (rc7 2018-01-07, rc8 2018-01-14, release 2018-01-21) - that would mean an (expected) 4.13 backport in Artful in 3+ weeks?
<TJ-> Looks like Bionic is about to get 4.14.10,  and will probably get 4.14.11 once the build tests are done
<FrostEyes_P1> Hi. Looking at https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/01/02/intel_cpu_design_flaw/ - and expecting the embargo to be removed soon. Do you know if there is any timeline for 16.04?
<FrostEyes_P1> TJ-: answered in #ubuntu
<dsd> hey, just curious if there are any current/planned efforts to backport the KPTI patches to ubuntu 4.13 kernels?
<Kon-> dsd, from earlier: "4.15 is expected in ~2.5 weeks (rc7 2018-01-07, rc8 2018-01-14, release 2018-01-21) - that would mean an (expected) 4.13 backport in Artful in 3+ weeks?"
<dsd> question of the day - i see the logs. thanks
<chiluk> apw where has cking gone?  Do you know of any good filesystem exercisers?  I'm trying to avoid writing my own... I basically need something to create a ton of files, and delete them randomly to cause xfs free list fragmentation.
<chiluk> Really anything that causes filesystem fragmentation would be interesting.
<TJ-> chiluk: you mean like this? https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/fs/xfs/xfstests-dev.git/tree/
<chiluk> Yeah I'm aware of xfstests, but I don't think it has a stress mode like I'm needing.
<chiluk> and considering I'm running this against xfs ... I assume the tests have already been run and pass.
<TJ-> ahhh
<apw> chiluk: I am sure stressng has something
<apw> .
<chiluk> Basically I was hoping that cking had something in stressng
<chiluk> yeah I've already checked the stressng in X...
<TJ-> linux test project has some FS stress tools, have you looked at that?
<chiluk> I was hoping to give him some ideas for stressing the freeblock logic.
<chiluk> I have not >.. I'll check that out TJ... thanks.
#ubuntu-kernel 2018-01-04
<niluje> hi guys
<niluje> "quick" question about meltdown: I understand how to read anything from the kernel by getting its content byte per byte
<niluje> what I don't understand is how to escape from a virtual machine
<niluje> hence the question: how two virtual machines address spaces are isolated from each other in the iommu?
<niluje> I realize the question might not make any sense and I could be missing something
<dsd> i'm working on backporting the 4.14 KPTI patches to ubuntu 4.13 artful kernel, any ubuntu kernel devs interested in collaborating? or any existing efforts i can join?
<apw> dsd, we're trying hard to get that done
<dsd> apw: can we work together?
<dsd> i have explored 2 approaches:
<dsd> 1. take the stable queue 4.9 patches and apply to 4.13. result: looks pretty difficult, too many changes between 4.9 and 4.13, especially the 5 level page tables. i put this idea on pause after doing a couple of the patches
<dsd> 2. take 4.14 stable patches and apply on artful kernel. there are basically 3 batches of patches to deal with. i have just completed the first batch (from 4.14.9) and it compiles
<dsd> feeling more positive about that approach - hopefully just need to do that another 2 times and then pray that it boots
<apw> well we have been looking at the 2. form as well
<dsd> looking or doing? would it be useful for me to share what i've done so far, or is there any work in progress that can be shared from your side?
<apw> we have something in testing, just not sure how complete it is right now
<apw> sorry very distracted
<dsd> happy to take a look if you publish it somewhere
<apw> will try and get bck to you in a bit
<dsd> ok, i'll also push what i've done in case it is useful, just a min
<dsd> https://github.com/endlessm/linux/tree/artful-kpti and notes https://gist.github.com/dsd/f98a8f1a15f701934ece3e70c9b8fb0a
<ricotz> tseliot, hi, I guess you are already aware of this nvidia-blob problem https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/1028222/linux/lts-kernel-patch-for-intel-cpu-vulnerability-breaks-nvidia-driver/post/5230546/#5230546
<mdeslaur> apw: our updated kernel may hit that nvidia issue ^
<mamarley> Interestingly, I did not hit that bug.  It compiled fine (387.34, 4.14.11) for me.
<ricotz> mamarley, the archive contains 384
<mamarley> The guy in the thread says 387 failed to compile though.
<TJ-> maybe it depends on which of the patch-set was included? there have been some recent commits since 4.14.11 was published
<tyhicks> apw: regarding the nvidia issue, the only thing I can spot is the addition of the __visible attribute to cpu_tlbstate in https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=6fd166aae78c0ab738d49bda653cbd9e3b1491cf
<tseliot> ricotz: sigh... no, I didn't look into that
#ubuntu-kernel 2018-01-05
<snadge> im having a meltdown waiting for meltdown patches ;p
<tomreyn> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=886367
<ubot5> Debian bug 886367 in intel-microcode "intel-microcode: coming updates for meltdown/spectre" [Grave,Fixed]
<snadge> it is fixed upstream yes.. are there updated kernel packages for artful?
<snadge> i thought it required kernel patch as well as microcode update
<tomreyn> it does, and they're coming. it's a complex set of patches, was planned to be released in 4 days.
<tseliot> ricotz: doesn't 384.111 work with the linux fix?
<tseliot> apw: are there any kernels that I can try with that fix?
<snadge> im building my own mainline kernel with the pti patch.. just to entertain myself, but im not sure if i need the microcode side of it as well.. if debian has that can i use that?
<f_g> snadge: the microcode is not related to KPTI
<f_g> it's for a different patch set which is not part of mainline yet
<snadge> oh.. so how does KPTI relate to that?
<snadge> in the thread about the microcode, it says it exposes a feature which that code uses.. or something like that
<f_g> KPTI is for MELTDOWN, the microcode and related patches are for (some parts of) SPECTRE
<snadge> got it
<f_g> (AFAICT, I am only a downstream observer trying to keep an overview of the whole mess)
<snadge> yeah.. so i figured i can at least patch for meltdown.. just for entertainment purposes
<snadge> whilst im waiting for something official
<dsd> apw: i'd be interested in talking more about working together on KPTI stuff if you have time/interest
<zioproto> hello, I opened this bug in mid-december. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1738219 How can I track when a Ubuntu kernel for Xenial contains this fix ? thank you
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1738219 in linux (Ubuntu Bionic) "the kernel is blackholing IPv6 packets to linkdown nexthops" [Medium,In progress]
<dsd> the new nvidia 384.111 does compile and load with linux 4.10.11. (havent tested 3d yet)
<dsd> linux v4.14.11, that is
<tomreyn> zioproto: the kernel image package linux-image-generic depends on will list the launchpad ID (1738219) in its changelog.
<tomreyn> zioproto: for example, right now this would be https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial-updates/linux-image-generic -> https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial-updates/linux-image-4.4.0-104-generic -> "Ubuntu Resources: Ubuntu Changelog" http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux/linux_4.4.0-104.127/changelog
<zioproto> tomreyn: thanks !
<apw> dsd, which version are you interested in btw
<dsd> apw: 4.13 artful 
<f_g> apw: dsd: same, also able to put in testing/backporting/reviewing work in the next couple of hours
<f_g> also for 4.4 / xenial, but it seems like the upstream stable patches which are queued are broken and it's not yet clear why/how :-/
<dsd> ouch
<f_g> 4.9 and 4.14 seem to be (mostly fine), or the problem is just not as obvious there
<f_g> if there is anything to do as an ubuntu kernel team outsider just ping
<apw> f_g, what is the reported nature of the 4.4 issue ?
<f_g> apw: init segfaulting when running in a VM as guest kernel
<lorddoskias> are you going to release meltdown/spectre patched kernels for 16.04 HWE?
<apw> f_g, try turning off the vdso
<cking> vdso=0 on kernel command line
<cking> do that in the VM image
<f_g> apw: I am not affected (or rather, my test systems don't seem to be) - I just saw the reports in the review thread
<apw> ack
<f_g> also, wouldn't that imply quite the (additional) performance hit for some workloads?
<apw> f_g, indeed, but it also narrows the probabal cause
<ricotz> tseliot, I wasn't aware of 384.111
<f_g> apw: ah, okay. I thought you meant as workaround, not for triaging. sorry for the confusion
<snadge> is this it? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-microcode/3.20170707.1
<snadge> a microcode update from a few days ago
<apw> looks too old to me
<snadge> 2nd of january/
<snadge> thats just a few days ago
<snadge> oh.. 7th of july.. still.. thats about when it was first reported wasnt it?
<snadge> ah thats an unrelated hyperthreading issue
<f_g> snadge: that's not it. I think you are looking for mid-December or later
<f_g> but there is no public official microcode update by intel yet, only some distros (Suse, Redhat) and vendors (Lenovo)
<snadge> debian has it?
<f_g> unstable has an incomplete collection from various sources, but they are waiting for the relevant changes to get into their kernel and for Intel to do an official release
<ricotz> apw, https://tracker.debian.org/news/899110
<dsd> apw: f_g: https://github.com/endlessm/linux/tree/artful-kpti
<dsd> this is the 4.14-stable kpti patches backported to artful kernel
<dsd> done them all now
<dsd> boot-tested into the desktop
<dsd> backport notes: https://gist.github.com/dsd/f98a8f1a15f701934ece3e70c9b8fb0a
<dsd> hopefully its useful
<dsd> i dont have an exploit to test against the final result
<apw> dsd, thanks
<f_g> dsd: thanks, will test and report back
<TJ-> has the patch for the KPTI symbol regression for cpu_tlbstate _GPL been spotted yet? If not, it's in the tip/x86/pti tree/branch currently as 1e54768  "x86/tlb: Drop the _GPL from the cpu_tlbstate export"
<dsd> TJ-: the new nvidia driver version 384.111 looks like it might work without that symbol
<TJ-> possibly, but there's the legacy 340.x version too
<mamarley> TJ-: I just compiled 340.104 against 4.14.11 and 4.15-rc6 recently.  It needs patches for both, but doesn't have any licensing issues.
<TJ-> I wonder why some others are having issues, can't imagine it's a CONFIG_ issue, and it's Kees Cook reported it so not some iffy report
<mamarley> Beats me, sorry.
<TJ-> Anyhow, the patch is coming along via tip tree so would be good to get into the current Ubuntu work, just in case
<f_g> dsd: are you already working on the patches queued for 4.14.12 and subsequent follow up fixes?
<f_g> dsd: also, see http://paste.debian.net/1003601/ (rebased on top of 22.25)
<dsd> f_g: havent looked at them yet
<dsd> i'll look at the xen build failure, thanks
<dsd> i had noted that change as a tricky one :/
<dsd> just looking for what else went into 4.9.x recently that might be relevant
<dsd> any idea about https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-stable.git/commit/?h=linux-4.9.y&id=404ae546c7d1927b877d24bf447a462a5c5a5ad7 ?
<dsd> i guess TLB stuff is relevant for the PCID stuff
<dviola> hi
<dviola> I'm getting this on the latest ubuntu LTS kernel: https://gist.github.com/diegoviola/ef83824fc9fbddc67af0d9e75f519621
<dviola> compiz is crashing, looks like a kernel issue
<dviola> already posted this on #ubuntu 
<dviola> how do I upgrade the kernel to the latest version?
<f_g> dsd: I cherry-picked the two pre-requisites of f53f7a3f0156 from 4.14, attempting a rebuild..
<gpiccoli> dviola, what is latest LTS kernel ?
<gpiccoli> 4.10 or 4.13?
<dviola> 4.10
<gpiccoli> ok, try "apt install linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge"
<dviola> I had this issue on arch with older kernels: *ERROR* CPU pipe A FIFO underrun
<gpiccoli> it'll get you 4.13, perhaps fix the issue for you
<dviola> so I know it's fixed like on 4.13 and 4.14
<dsd> f_g: i think i didnt do that since i was trying to avoid going beyond 1 prerequisite. i just pushed a fixup commit for the backport, fixes the build error you found
<dviola> gpiccoli: ok, I'll try that, thanks
<gpiccoli> cool, yw =]
<f_g> dsd: ack. rebuilding from that (I don't care -much- about XEN ;))
<matti> Hi there kind kernel hackers/maintainers!
<matti> Anyone alive?
<jackpot51> I am curious - what is the status of the KPTI patch in Ubuntu, and how could a hardware vendor like System76 help in speeding up its delivery?
<matti> jackpot51: I am having conversation about this in #ubuntu almost in the same time.
<matti> jackpot51: TJ- was kind enough to shed some light on the release. We might need to wait.
<jackpot51> Ok, I will look there
<TJ-> !kpti | jackpot51 
<ubot5> jackpot51: Spectre and Meltdown are security issues that affect most processors, mitigated by a set of Linux kernel patches named KPTI. | General info: https://spectreattack.com/ | Ubuntu (and flavors) info: http://ubottu.com/y/ubukpti/ | An Ubuntu Security Notice will be released when updates are available, subscribe at https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/
<matti> jackpot51: If you don't need anything special, you can grab 4.11.14 already as -generic to try it out.
<matti> jackpot51: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.14.11/
<matti> jackpot51: These does work, albeit it's not the official image, etc.
<matti> s/does/do/
<matti> I fail at English
<jackpot51> Thanks very much matti
<f_g> dsd: FWIW, 4.4 and 4.14 just got new upstream stable releases. at least half of 4.14.12 is relevant for sure
<TJ-> The other issue with the mainline build kernels, as well as not being supported, is they don't contain certain apparmor patches required to fully support LXC/LXD containers
<matti> jackpot51: What TJ- said ^
<f_g> TJ- jackpot51 : and no ZFS/SPL, but that can be built from source as module if needed
<matti> TJ-: He might be OK-ish for just a notebook, especially System76 one, but yeah...
<jackpot51> How was Launchpad able to update kernels, as they hinted that is what they brought the build systems down for?
<teward> jackpot51: there's case by case allows on the builders right now, I believe.
<jackpot51> I work for System76, more asking on behalf of our customers. I personally would require LXD and ZFS functionality. We will begin testing the mainline though, to be prepared for its release
<TJ-> f_g: good point about ZFS, that could make for a 'surprise' :D
<matti> jackpot51: Oh cool! :)
<jackpot51> Yeah, would not want to lose half of my storage ;)
<teward> jackpot51: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown
<TJ-> jackpot51: time to start shipping devices with RISC-V parallela 1024 core CPUs :)
<teward> also the "It'll be released when it's ready" that I was told yesterday when I prodded the Security team as well :p
<jackpot51> Oh, I very much hope we can TJ-
<matti> jackpot51: I personally don't know if you guys and Canonical do anything special to make the kernel support notebooks (e.g. custom patches, etc.), so it might be from "it's easy" to even get the mainline patched with LXD and ZFS support, or we need to wait patiently.
<matti> TJ-: No ARM?
<matti> :<
<jackpot51> matti: We already sell an ARM server, our software infrastructure is capable of doing ARM desktops and laptops, but we do not have a hardware design
<jackpot51> Is there anything that a competent software developer can do to help out TJ- ?
<matti> jackpot51: Intel might just open a window of opportunity for S76 :)
<matti> opened*
<jackpot51> Indeed. Until recently, if it wasn't Intel people would not buy it. There was very little market for other things. With the Management Engine and Meltdown, that should change people's minds drastically
<f_g> dsd: your current branch compiles, I have to head home now but will continue testing later.
<dsd> f_g: just pushed the 4.14.12 updates, thanks
<f_g> dsd: will trigger a rebuild before heading out ;)
<dsd> jackpot51: i have a artful kernel with the meltdown workaround added at https://github.com/endlessm/linux/tree/artful-kpti
<dsd> i dont know if the ubuntu team will take it or draw from it, but its there if it helps anyone
<dsd> f_g: needs a compile fix
<jackpot51> Awesome dsd!
<dsd> pushed a fixup
<matti> dsd \o/
<apw> we will be pushing some of the work we have been doning soon to our main repos too
<apw> i am sure they will differ some from yours, there is such a huge range of patches out there in this kit
<dsd> thanks apw, i'll be sure to take a look
<dsd> apw: i'm curious if you have access to an exploit, or another way of testing to see that the end result is not vulnerable?
<apw> dsd, i don't atm no
<dsd> ok
<apw> dsd,  have you tested ftrace in your port ?  i have had some issues with lockups
<dsd> apw: no, is there a specific test i can run?
<apw> i was running the self tests in the kernel source
<matti> I only saw Spectre PoC/demo/test - https://gist.github.com/jedisct1/3bbb6e50b768968c30629bf734ea49c6
<matti> And this https://github.com/gkaindl/meltdown-poc
<matti> I am sure if there is an 0 day out there, then it's pretty pricey and people won't share out of their kindness... ;/
<matti> (unless someone lurks on dark/deep web and got hold of one)
<dsd> apw: it crashed yeah.. [8] event tracing - enable/disable with top level files
<apw> dsd, that is great in some sense :)  as you have the same failure i do, so that makes it a lot less likely it is a porting issue, rather than a lack of someething at 4.13 level
<apw> dsd, i have someone looking into why/how to stop it
<dsd> ok great
<dsd> apw: i confirmed that it doesnt hang on 4.14.12, and i tried throwing some more patches at the 4.13 version but it still hangs
<dsd> apw: i'm leaving for today, and traveling all weekend, but i will be back on monday if theres still stuff to fix. thanks
<apw> dsd, thanks for the confirmation, if nothing else comes out of your work on this; that is a big help
<dviola> I updated my kernel to 4.13 and still getting crashes, looks like it's unrelated
<dviola> compiz is still crashing
<dviola> any ideas how to upgrade ubuntu to 17.10?
<dviola> I might upgrade to that and get rid of compiz altogether
<tomreyn> rdmsr 0x00000048 &>/dev/null && echo 'Patched.' || echo 'Unpatched.'    # https://twitter.com/olesovhcom/status/949299544805859328
<tomreyn> this is about OVH's variant 2 mitigation. apparently they got microcode updates (not sure if those are the same as https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=886367 or https://dev.gentoo.org/~whissi/dist/intel-microcode/microcode-20171117_p20171215.tgz )
<ubot5> Debian bug 886367 in intel-microcode "intel-microcode: coming updates for meltdown/spectre" [Grave,Fixed]
<TJ-> Looks like the new Intel IBRS/STIPB/IBPB capabilities will help; presumably they've been in development for several months
<f_g> apw: anything public yet? does it make sense to continue testing dsd's tree or is that just wasted effort since the diff to your WIP state is too big?
<apw> they should be starting to appear as they get applied, in our main trees
<f_g> TJ-: IMHO IBRS/retpoline looks like 4.16 material, at least the upstream discussion implies as much. unless you are planning on applying the Intel patches as is?
<TJ-> f_g: wasn't planning it, just commenting on them now they've been formally documented
<f_g> apw TJ- : is  https://gist.github.com/jedisct1/3bbb6e50b768968c30629bf734ea49c6
<f_g> on your radar? (sorry for premature enter)
<f_g> argh, wrong link as well: https://lkml.kernel.org/r/ https://gist.github.com/jedisct1/3bbb6e50b768968c30629bf734ea49c6
<TJ-> f_g: spit it out! :D
<f_g> ha - working remote and mixing tmux sessions really messes with my muscle memory of keybindings it seems
<TJ-> yeah... try again :)
<TJ-> f_g: what link is it? 
<f_g> https://lkml.kernel.org/r/<20180103223138.102768-1-jmattson@google.com>
<TJ-> the patchwork  link is easier to read: https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/10143611/
<f_g> is 106.129 going to be rebased on top of 105.128, or will that be skipped altogether?
<f_g> (4.4, that is)
<bjf> our xenial (4.4) repo has a pti branch with the patches we are currently planning on going with
<f_g> bjf: yes, which is where 106.129 was tagged, following after 104.127, skipping the 105.128 (unrelated) CVE fix release from master-next. hence my question, is that one postponed or has the pti branch not been rebased yet
<f_g> the pti branch is missing the last few late additions to 4.4.110, including a fix for running under qemu (which might replace disabling vdso?) and the rename of the config option
<bjf> f_g, unfortunately i'm not the one that's been doing the work so i'm not sure if that was intentional or now
<bjf> apw ^
<apw> f_g, will look into it
<f_g> apw: just finished building with https://gist.github.com/anonymous/9d8154de7c18325894cb478d8c76e1fd instead of the pvclock and vdso commits from your pti branch, now on to testing..
<vlee> Will Ubuntu 16.04 with 4.10 HWE kernel get updates for Meltdown and Spectre?
<TJ-> vlee: yes
<vlee> This most recent announcement did not explicitly mention 4.10 kernel. https://insights.ubuntu.com/2018/01/04/ubuntu-updates-for-the-meltdown-spectre-vulnerabilities
<TJ-> all currently supported kernel images will be updated, and the v4.10 kernel from 17.04 is supported until January 13th
#ubuntu-kernel 2018-01-06
<f_g> apw: 4.4 looking good so far, will continue testing tomorrow morning (getting late over here..). 4.13 with the KVM GPR clearing patch on top also built, but no testing besides that so far.
<f_g> apw, TJ- (in case  your still up): https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/10147679/
<f_g> also seems like a likely candidate for regression fixing
<f_g> (no problems so far in testing btw)
<f_g> apw, TJ- I think you are missing  8705d603edd49f1cff165cd3b7998f4c7f098d27 in your pti branch / 107.130 ("x86/vsdo: Fix build on PARAVIRT_CLOCK=y, KVM_GUEST=n")
<f_g> might not be relevant for Ubuntu builds, but potentially for some down streams? not sure what all your flavours do config-wise..
<apw> f_g: thanks will check if it is in the next batch
#ubuntu-kernel 2018-01-07
<snadge> what about the PCID patch, is that being backported as well as pti? or is the priority just to get it patched
<pizzadude> hi
<pizzadude> why hasn't ubuntu patched the kernel for meltdown yet?
<tsimonq2> pizzadude: The original disclosure date was on Tuesday, so they sort of planned for it I guess
<tsimonq2> pizzadude: I know they're working at it, but you can only go so fast when your deadline moves up, no?
<tsimonq2> (I'm not on the kernel team by the way, just an interested bystander)
<pizzadude> is the mainline kernel 4.14.12 that ubuntu compiles patched? cuz im using that
<pizzadude> (for now)
<tsimonq2> Should be, if it's mainline
<tsimonq2> Not sure though
<pizzadude> ok, i think it is, since i get "bugs: cpu-insecure" in /proc/cpuinfo
<f_g> apw: thanks for all your work in the past week and this weekend! I'm sure it has been long..
<f_g> current branches did not show any problems so far, and we've begung rolling out to our downstream users. will report back any negative feedback.
<f_g> (thanks also to the rest of the kernel team of course!)
<bjf> f_g, we have test kernels available: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown
#ubuntu-kernel 2020-01-01
<sdhd-sascha> hey, if so, then - happy new year :-)
#ubuntu-kernel 2020-01-04
<sdhd-sascha> hi, good one !
<sdhd-sascha> can anybody give me some hint, what is the best configuration for a 4xPort gigabit nic on usb-c ? currently i use a bond with "balance-rr". Could there be any reason to use a "balance-xor" ? 
<sdhd-sascha> I'm a little afraid with "xor" on layer-2 
<sdhd-sascha> My goal is good throughput
<sdhd-sascha> Running VMs on a home lan
<sdhd-sascha> These VMs mostly running git and building small to big (kernel) projects
